# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  رواية سعودية جريئة وممتعه (عافك الخاطر) للروائية هجير الشوق ..

## دنيا الأحلام

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمـ

اعضـاء شبكة الناصرة الثقافية 
انقل لكم هنـا رواية سعودية ممتعة وجريئـة 
استطاعت الكاتبة من خلالهــا كسر حواجز الصمــت 
وتخطي حدود الابداع ,,

اترككمـ مع الروايــة واحداثهــا 
على امل ان تنال اعجابكمـ كما نالت اعجابي ..


تحياتي 

دنيــا الاحلام  :embarrest:

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

وقفت أمام المراة تتأمل نفسها .. تمعن النظر في تقسيمات جسدها الذي
ودع الرشاقة منذ آخر حملا" لها .. تتلمس الخطوط المرتسمة على وجهها 
وكأن الزمن حفر ماتبقى من قسوته عليها .. أخذت تتصور نفسها عجوزا" انهكتها الحياة ..
أتجهت لذلك المهدالصغير حيث ترقد طفلتها.. جلست تراوح بعينيها على معالم وجهها .. ((أنها تشبهه كثيرا")) .. ازاحت خصلات سوداء تساقطت على جبينها الصغير .. ودموع عانقت بقايا قلبها هي .. تعيد ذكريات طغى عليها حزن الزمن ليجعلها بقايا رمـــاد لذكريات مؤلمة .. تردد آخر كلمة جرحته بها (( عافك الخاطر )) .. ليجرحها بعدذلك برحيله ..
%%%%%%%%%

في الصبـــأح في بيت ابو ماجد ..

أم ماجد : بدور الهنوف يالله تاخرتو على المدرسة ..
بدور خافت وقامت تعرف امها ماتجامل عالصبح ..
الهنوف وهي تتمغط : يوووووه يمه خلينا ننام شوي 
أم ماجد : هنفووووه عن الدلع وقومي لا اقومك غصب ..
الهنوف : لا لا لا خلاص بقوم آخر شي ينقصني اروح المدرسة وكأني حليب قليل الدسم علي خط أحمر من تسطيرك ..
الهنوف قامت وراحت للحمام ((وانتم بكرامه)) .. 
وبدور راحت لامها في المطبخ وساعدت أمها بتحضير الفطور ..

في نفس الوقت ببيت ابو طلال ..
طلال : صبحك الله بالخير ياوجه الخير 
أم طلال : الله يصبحك بالنور والسرور هلا والله يمه 
طلال : هلا فيك يالغالية الله يخليك لنا يارب 
أم طلال : شفيك ياوليدي صاحي بدري كذا
طلال : عندي شوية شغل وضروري أخلصه قبل الظهر 
أم طلال فرحانة : شغل بشركة أبوك ؟؟
طلال : لا يمه شغل خاص فيني 
أم طلال خابت ظنونها : ليش ما تشتغل مع ابوك ياوليدي مو احسن لك من هالدوخة
طلال : بصراحة يمه ما احب شغل الشركات الرسمي أحس اني انخنق 
أم طلال : ليش وش ناوي تشتغل وأنا أمك 
طلال : أفكر أفتح لي مجموعة محلات بأحد هالمجمعات الكبيرة .. يقولون شغلة حلوة وزينة ..
أم طلال : وابوك تتركه لوحده ؟؟
طلال : ابو طلال ماينخاف عليه يا أم طلال يقدر يدير خمسين شركة مثل شركته وبعدين ريان ماباقي عليه شي ويتخرج من الجامعة 
أم طلال : ياخوفي لا تخرج يرفض الشغل مع ابوه 
طلال : ريان يرفض؟!!! ريان يتمنى ذاك اليوم الي يمدد فيه رجوله على المكتب بالشركة .. إلا على طاري ريان وينه ؟؟
أم طلال : طلع راح يوصل مشاعل لمدرستها ..
طلال : ليش وين السواق ؟؟
أم طلال : السواق موجود بس حبت ريان هو الي يوصلهابطريقه دامه طالع الا اقول أخذتنا السوالف ونسيت اسئلك ماودك تفطر 
طلال : لا مايمدي لازم اطلع الحين لاني تاخرت 
أم طلال : تطلع على لحم بطنك ووراك شغل خلني اسوي لك شي ..
طلال : ماودي اتعبك يالغالية .. باكل اي شي عالسريع بره .
أم طلال : براحتك ياوليدي وانتبه للطريق تكفى 
طلال : تآمرين يالغالية يالله في امان الله ..
أم طلال : في امان الكريم .. الله يحفظك ياوليدي .

بالمدرســــة ..

ابتدت الحصة الاولى ..
الهنوف بالصف الثالث ثانوي أدبي ..
وعليهم اول حصة (( جغرافيا )) ..
الهنوف كانت تحب مادة الجغرافيا موووت بالسنوات الي راحت بس من جات بس ابله سعاد ((معلمة الجغرافيا)) كرهتها بالماده من اسلوبها الخشن وتعاملها الجاف مع البنات ..
الهنوف تساسر نوال الي جالسة جنبها : اوف والله نعسانة وهالبلشة نعستني زود ..
نوال : والله حتى انا ماناقصني الا مخده واروح فيها
الهنوف : والمصيبة موبس أحنا طالعي وجوه البنات انواع الطفش مرتسم فيها 
نوال : والله لو تسئليني وش قاعده تقول مدري ولا حتى بأي درس 
الهنوف : وأنا من النعس لو تسئليني وش إسمي مدري
نوال : وش اسمك ؟؟
الهنوف : مدري هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
نوال : هههههههههههههههههههههه 
ابلة سعاد سمعت صوت الضحك التفتت للبنات والشرار يتطاير من عيونها: مين قليلة الادب الي مشتهية تهزيئة عالصبح؟؟
البنات ساكتات ولاوحده نطقت من الخوف ..
ابلة سعاد : قسم بالله اذا ماتكلمتو الفصل كله معاقب .. ومايحتاج تعرفون عقابي زين 
الهنوف خافت لا تفضحهم وحده من البنات بعد هالكلام وحاولت تصرف الموضوع : ابلة شكل الصوت من بره الظاهر الفراش يغازل زوجته 
نوال : ياحليلهم كناري عالصبح !!!!
البنات انفجروا ضحك .. ابلة سعاد ماتحملت وصرخت على الهنوف : الهنوف قومي وقفي 
الهنوف : ليش ماسويت شي 
ابلة سعاد : وانتي بعد يانوال 
نوال : ماسوينا شي 
ابلة سعاد : توقفون والا تنزلون تحت تتلقون تهزيئة مرتبة مع شوية تعهدات حلوة تتلزق بملفاتكم ..
الهنوف ونوال بصوت واحد : لا نوقف أحسن .
الهنوف ونوال أختارو هالحل لانهم لو عارضوا بيصيرون حديث الساعة بالمدرسة ..

طلال بالسيارة وهو ماشي بالطريق .. رن جواله وكان المتصل فيصل ولد عمه ..
طلال : هلا والله 
فيصل : هلا فيك 
طلال : أخبارك وينك يالدفش صارلنا زمان عنك 
فيصل : تعرف مشغول بالشركة مع الوالد ..
طلال : الله يعينك وش اخبار عمي ؟؟
فيصل :الجميع , بخير الحمد لله 
طلال : سلم لي عليه كثير ..
فيصل :يوصل إلا ما قلت لي بالبطالي ما اشتغلت ؟؟
طلال : ههههههه لا يالشغالي لسى 
فيصل : هههههههههه الله يرجك وش ناوي تشتغل 
طلال : والله حاليا" جالس ادور لي مجمع حلو كذا لاني ناوي افتح لي مجموعة محلات و اتاجر فيها ..
فيصل : ياليت اقدر اشتغل لوحدي بس المشكلة ما اقدر اترك الوالد بروحه وهو ماله غيري ..
طلال يمازح فيصل : تعال اشتغل معاي .. 
فيصل : لا ياشيخ عاد اتخيل نفسي وأنا اصارخ ((لايفوتك تخفيضات قرب قرب )) هههههههههه
طلال : ليش قالولك بفتح بسطة بسوق الخميس تراها محلات بمجمع راقي ..
فيصل : هههه امزح معك يارجال ,,
طلال : طيب قولي وينك ؟؟
فيصل : انا بالكوفي شوب المعتاد 
طلال : شكلي بجيك إطلب لي واحد شاهي بسكر 
فيصل : حاضر بس لازم شاهي بسكر ؟؟!!!
طلال : ليش ؟؟
فيصل : يقولون ماعندهم الا شاهي بملح !!! هههههههههههههههههههه
طلال : هههههه ياسخفك اقول تلايط بس .. مع السلامة 
فيصل : هههههههههه الله يسلمك .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

نرجع للمدرسة .. 
مرت الحصة الاولى بسلام والثانية والثالثة .. وجاء وقت الفسحة
الهنوف ومشاعل بنفس المدرسة بس مالهم علاقة ببعض .. 
مشاعل جالسة مع خوياتها : الا اقول يابنات ترى حفلة ماي برث دي يوم الاربعاء يعني مالكم عذر لا مدارس ولا شي .. يعني تجون 
وضحى : بنجي واحنا نقدر نترك شعوله بهاليوم 
ساره : لا والله مانقدر الا اقول مشاعل 
مشاعل : هلا 
ساره : عزمتي ريناد ؟؟
مشاعل : ليش طاقه فيوز مخي علشان اعزمها اتخسي 
ساره : ليش هي مو استسمحت منك والنفوس تصافت ..
مشاعل : ايه صحيح استسمحت بس لسى شايلة يقلبي عليها ولا اعتقد اني ممكن انسى الموقف الصعب الي حطتني فيه لما حاولت تهز ثقة اهلي فيني ..
وضحى : تهز ثقة اهلك فيك !!!!! ليش ؟؟
مشاعل : ماودي افتح الموضوع وياليت تقفلون على سيرتها تراي جوعانه
لاتنسد نفسي 
ساره : وإحنا بعد ميتين جوع هلكونا بالحصص 
وضحى : ايه والله ..
مشاعل : خل نروح المقصف نشوف لنا شي ناكله ..
ساره ووضحى بصوت واحد : يالله مشينا .
وهم بطريقهم للمقصف .. كانت الهنوف تتراكض مع نوال مين الي توصل للمقصف قبل .. 
وجات مشاعل وخوياتها بطريقهم .. وخبطت الهنوف بمشاعل 
طرااااااااااااخ

//

وخبطت الهنوف بمشاعل طراااااااااااااااااااخ 
مشاعل : آآآآي 
الهنوف :يؤيؤيؤيؤ صارلك شي 
مشاعل : لا 
الهنوف : وربي آسفه ما انتبهت 
مشاعل : حصل خير بس مره ثانية فتحي عيونك لا تخبطين بخلق الله 
الهنوف : هههههههههه إن شاء الله 
الهنوف ساعدت مشاعل علشان تقوم.. وكل وحده راحت بطريق
وضحى تكلم مشاعل : انا لومنك امسح فيها الارض 
مشاعل : ليش البنت ما كانت تقصد 
وضحى : وش الي يضمن لك ما تكون من طرف ريناد وتبي تحرجك قدام البنات
مشاعل : معقول ؟؟!!! لا لا لا لا ما اعتقد .. باين ان البنت حبوبة 
ساره : ول مسرع ما حكمتي عليها ,, مامداك ..
مشاعل : مدري ملامحها ماتدل انها راعية الحركات هذي ..
وضحى : والله بهالزمن ماتفرقين بين الطيب والخبيث الناس صارت تعيش بمليون وجه ..
مشاعل : والله إنك صادقة واكبر دليل ريناد الي سحرتني برقتها وطيب أخلاقها وتعاملها أكتشفت إنها وحده نذله وخسيسه ماهمها الا مصلحتها

بجهة ثانية كانت الهنوف جالسة مع نوال ..
الهنوف : وفشلتااااااااااااه 
نوال : شفيك وش فشيلته ؟؟
الهنوف : وش تسمين الي صار قبل شوي يكفي اني طيحتها وحرجتها قدام البنات 
نوال : طيب انتي ماكنتي تقصدين ؟؟
الهنوف : ياخوفي تظن اني متعمده 
نوال : ليش بينك وبينها ثأر .. انتي ماتعرفينها 
الهنوف : لا بس اعرف اسمها اظنها مشاعل سلمان
نوال : من وين عرفتيه ؟؟
الهنوف : البنات دايم يتكلمون عنها وعن كشختها لدرجة ان اغلب البنات يحسدونها على النعيم الي هي فيه 
نوال :اعوذ بالله وصلت للحسد ..
الهنوف : هذولي الي عيونهم مو مليانه خير ولا يحمدون ربهم على النعمة 
نوال : الحمد لله على النعمة 

ورن الجرس يعلن عن إنتهاء الفسحة وبدء الحصة الرابعة ..

الهنوف : يالله قومي علينا ابلة مديحة لا نتأخر يكفي تهزيئة الحصة الاولى ..
نوال : يالله مشينا .


وعدى باقي اليوم على خير ..

%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

بعد يومين طلال كان مشغول يجهز بالمحلات الي ناوي يتاجر فيهابعد ما فتحها بأكبر المجمعات وارقاها ..
واخوه ريان كان ما بين فترة وفترة يجيه ويساعده بترتيب المحلات ..
طلال بعد ماخلص من ديكور المحلات : هاه وش رايك ؟؟
ريان : بصراحة الديكور روووووعة ويفتح النفس واللون الزهري اروع
طلال : مشكور ريحتني كنت خايف مايطلع حلو ..
ريان : طيب الحين هذا المحل للجوالات والثاني خاص بلاطفال والثالث حق وشو ناوي تفتحه ؟؟
طلال : أفكر اخليه للازياء النسائية 
ريان : ههههههههه نسائية .. اقول وش ناوي عليه ؟؟؟
طلال : مو ناوي على شي بس مشاعل اقترحت علي هالاقتراح وقالت بسويلك دعاية بالمدرسة وانا وافقتها 
ريان : اها .. طيب الله يفتحها بوجهك ياطلال يا اخوي 
طلال : آمين .. يالله خل نمشي قبل لا نتأخر على الوالده
ريان : ايه مشينا فديتها ماتشتهي تاكل وريان مو معها
طلال وهو رافع حاجبه : واثق الاخ !!!!
ريان : أكيييييييييييييييييد ..
طلال : أقول مشينا بس ..
ريان : ههههههههههه 


%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%%

وهم بطريقهم للبيت دقت مشاعل على ريان ..
مشاعل : وينكم أمي جالسة تحتريكم
ريان : هذا حنا بالطريق جايين
مشاعل : ريان تكفون عجلوا
ريان : ليش الوالده قلقانه كثير 
مشاعل : لا معدتي الي قلقانة الوالده مو راضيه يحطون الغدى لين تجون
ريان : ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الله يرجك انتي ومعدتك 
مشاعل بترجي : يالله عجلوا شوي ..
ريان :حاضر كل شي ولا معدة مشاعل ههههههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : هههههههههه سلام
ريان : سلامات 

%%%%%%%%%%%%%

في بيت أبو فيصل ..
فيصل كان يطالع التلفزيون جات أخته ريم ((ريم بنفس عمر مشاعل)) وجلست معاه ..
ريم : اقول فيصل 
فيصل وعيونه لسى على التلفزيون : آمري 
ريم : فاضي اليوم ؟؟
فيصل : ليه ؟؟
ريم : لا بس ابي اروح السوق 
فيصل : موتوك قبل يومين هناك 
ريم : حفلة عيد ميلاد مشاعل يوم الاربعاء وابي ادور لي شي حلو يناسب الحفلة 
فيصل اول ماسمع اسم مشاعل اختبص : حفلة مشاعل ؟؟
ريم حست فيه : ايه حفلة مشاعل ممكن تلبي لي هالطلب ؟؟
فيصل : طيب ليش ماتروحين مع السواق ..
ريم : ما آخذ راحتي وانا لوحدي معاه وبعدين ذوقك حلو وابي آخذ رايك بالهدية الي بختارها لمشاعل ..
فيصل : تسلمين والله خلاص اليوم بعد آذان العصر آمرك ونروح ..
ريم : مشكور يا احلى أخ 
فيصل : العن ابو المصالح هههههههههههههههههههه
ريم : لا مصلحة ولا شي وبعدين كنت متوقعة انك ماراح ترفض
فيصل : وليش هالثقة في اني ماراح ارفض ؟؟
ريم : لأن مشاعل بالسالفه ..
فيصل ارتبك : وش قصدك ؟؟
ريم : قصدي الي قصدي يالله اتركك 
صعدت ريم لغرفتها .. وفيصل غرق بافكاره عن مشاعل ..

ريم كانت تدري عن الحب الي بقلب اخوها لمشاعل حتى لو هو ماصارحها عيونه فاضحته بس خايف لا يكون هالحب من طرف واحد .. حاولت ريم باكثر من مره تقيس نبض مشاعل تجاه فيصل يمكن يرتاح اخوها بس كان رد مشاعل بدون ماتحس بقصد ريم من السؤال انها تعتبره مثل اخوهاطلال واخوها ريان ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الهنوف كانت جالسة بغرفتها وتكلم صديقتها حنان بالماسنجر ..
الهنوف (( المرجوجه ))<<< لقبها بالماسنجر : شفيك انتي ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : آآه يالهنوف متعذبة 
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : كل هذا علشان عبد الرحمن ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : عبد الرحمن مو حاس فيني يالهنوف ولا بالشوق الي داخلي أحس كل ماجاه يبتعد عني ..
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : انتي متأكده انه يحبك ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : مدري حيرني بافعاله احيانا" احس اني دنيته وانه مايقدر يستغنى عني واحيانا" احس ... مدري مدري احترت
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : تحسين بوشو ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : مدري يالهنوف 
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : ياخوفي يكون نصاب يلعب عليك والا يتسلى بمشاعرك هلاشكال ما تنضمن ..
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : حرام عليك لا تغلطين عليه تراه طيب وحنون معاي ولا عمره آذاني بشي 
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : بس أنا خايفه عليك لا تتحطمين للمره الثانية مانسيتي متعب وش سوى فيك ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) غصت بعبرتها : لا مانسيت ولا راح انسى بس عبد الرحمن غير 
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : وش ضمنك مايكون مثل غيره ؟؟
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : ودي ارتاح واعرف اذا كان صادق بحبه لي والا لا 
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : مافي الا طريقة وحده علشان تتأكدين
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : وشي هالطريقه ؟؟
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : قولي له اذا يحبك بصدق يطلبك من ابوك اذا وافقك معناه يحبك وشاريك واذا حسيتي انه بدا يتهرب معناها واحد خسيس مثل غيره 
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : برايك كذا ؟؟
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : انا ودي براحتك مايهون علي اشوفك متعذبة سويها وبلغيني بلي يصير اوكي
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : اوكي ..
الهنوف (( المرجوجه )) : يالله نشوفك على خير .. سي يو 
حنان (( أرق المشاعر )) : سي توو 
قفلت الهنوف الماسنجر وانسدحت على سريرها وغرقت بافكارها وخوفها على خويتها حنان .. حنان بنت طيبه وعلى نياتها بس عيبها انها حساسة وبسرعة تصدق وهذا الي خلاها تتعلق بأكثر من واحد وبالاخير يتركونها لكن اعظم صدمه تلقتها من متعب اول حب بحياتها ظلت معاه 3 سنوات كان نظر عيونها والشي الوحيد الي تعيش علشانه لحد ماطلع على حقيقته بيوم لما طلبها تطلع معاه ..
والحين عبد الرحمن المصيبة الثانية الي ما تدري لها او عليها ..

ظلت الهنوف تفكر بحال حنان لحد ما غلبها النوم ونامت ..

&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&&7

اليوم الي يسبق يوم حفلة مشاعل ..

صحت مشاعل من النوم على الساعة 5 ونص صلت الفجر
ونزلت لتحت .. لقت ابوها وامها جالسين ..
وجلست معاهم ..
مشاعل : السلام عليكم
ام طلال وابو طلال : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
مشاعل : الله يصبحكم بالخير 
ام طلال : صباحك خيرات إن شاء الله 
أبو طلال : اوه مشاعل صاحية بدري غريبة !!
أم طلال : ايه وانا امك غريبة مو عوايدك ليكون مريضة والا فيك شي ؟؟
مشاعل : لا بس ليش اني نايمة بدري فشبعت نوم !! 
ابو طلال : وش مسوية بدراستك ..؟؟ ترى ما اوصيك يابنيتي هالله هالله بالنسبة الزينة 
مشاعل : لا تخاف يبه بنتك قدها وبعون الله ثم فضل دعائك انت والوالده اجيبها 
أم طلال : الله يوفقك يابنيتي وعقبال ما اشوفك عروس إن شاء الله 
مشاعل حمرت خدودها : لا بدري يمه ..
أم طلال : وشو بدري . من بكره لو يجيك الرجال الزين بعناك ..
مشاعل : تبون الفكة مني ..
أبو طلال :ليش ننتظر الرجال الزين ماهو موجود ومنتظرها ..
أم طلال بفرح : صدق يا ابو طلال منهو هالرجال؟؟
أبو طلال : فيصل ولد أخوي راشد 
مشاعل وكأن احد صافعها صفعة قوية : فيصل ولد عمي !!!
أم طلال : والله انه رجال وماينعاب ويكفي انه ولد عمها ..
أبو طلال يناظر مشاعل بطرف عينه : ايه ولد عمك .. ليكون ماتبينه بعد
مشاعل مو عارفة شتقول : هاااا .. اوه نسيت انا عندي امتحان دوري اليوم ولازم اراجع قبل لا اروح المدرسة .. عن إذنكم ..
صعدت مشاعل لغرفتها .. وتحس كأن الدنيا تدور فيها .. معقولة فيصل الي اعتبره بمثابة اخوي يكون بيوم من الايام زوج لي .. لا لا لا لا لا 

أبو طلال كان خايف لا بنته ترفض فيصل وتحرجه قدام اخوه .. مشاعل كان ترفض كل من يتقدم لها بحجة تبي تكمل دراستهاوماتبي اي شي يشغلها عنها ..
أبو طلال يكلم ام طلال : ياخوفي يجي اليوم الي يتقدم فيه لها وترفضه مثل غيره وتحرجني 
أم طلال : ليش ترفضه يكفي انه ولد عمها ..
أبو طلال : حيرتني بنتك وش تبي مدري .. الدراسة مو حجة علشان ترفض كل من يتقدم لها تقدر تكمل دراستها عقب الزواج ..
أم طلال : تتكلم وكأنه تقدم لها .. ماتدري يمكن تغير رايها لذاك الوقت ..
أبو طلال : ويمكن تظل على عنادها وتحرجني قدامهم مثل ماسوت لما تقدم لها ولد ابو سامي ..
أم طلال : عاين خير ياابو طلال لذاك الوقت وهي بعدها صغيرة ..
أبوطلال : الله يكتب الي فيه الخير ..

**************

بعد بضع ساعات بالمدرســــــــــة ..
الهنوف جالسة مع حنــان ..
الهنوف : هاه بشري وش سويتي ؟؟
حنان : سويتي الي قلت لي عليه بس ماعطاني لا حق ولا باطل ..
الهنوف : شلون يعني .. وش كان رده 
حنان : ((أجلي الموضوع لوقت ثاني لان في بالي شي اخطط له يخصني ويخصك)) هذا كان رده ..
الهنوف : ماعرفتي وش هالشي ؟؟
حنان : لا مارضى يقولي .. يقول كل شي بوقته حلو ..
الهنوف : ياخوفي يكون شي شين يبي يضرك فيه ..
حنان : لا لا تقولين كذا .. عبدالرحمن غير 
الهنوف : هذا انتي بس ذابحتنا بـ(( عبد الرحمن غير ))<<< تقلدها
ما اقول غير الله يستر .. المهم علميني اذا عرفتي وش هالشي ..
حنان : أتمنى يكون شي يخلصني من شكوكي فيه ..
الهوف : وانا اتمنى ..
إلا بطبة نوال عليهم ..
نوال : وينكم انتم صارلي ساعة ادوركم ..الحصة بدت
الهنوف : طيب تقدمي وحنا وراك 
نوال : لا قوموا الحين معاي والا ماودكم اسمع شتقولون عادي ترى قولوها 
الهنوف : ايه ما نبيك تسمعين عجبك ..
جلست نوال جنب الهنوف وحطت رجل على رجل 
نوال : حره ماراح اروح لين تقومون ... قاعده على قلوبكم
الهنوف رافعة حاجبها وتناظر نوال : اقول احلفي بس .. 
حنان : هههههههههههه خلينا نقوم احسن قبل لا تتطاققون .. وتفشلونا قدام الله وخلقه ..

*************************************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم الاربعـــاء ((يوم الحفلة)) ..
مشاعل كان مشغول بالها طول اليوم بالحفلة وترتيباتها
بس موضوع فيصل كان ماخذ جزء من تفكيرها ..
بعد مارجعت من المدرسة .. نادت الشغالات علشان يساعدوها
بترتيب المكان وتنسيقه ..
وطلال وريان مابين فترة وفترة يطلون على التجهيزات ويعلقون 
تعليقات ((حلوة)) طبعا" قصدهم يقهرون مشاعل ..
طلال يكلم مشاعل : كل عام و الغالية بألف خير 
ريان : كل عام وحنا بخير معاك !!!
طلال : أحد كلمك انت ؟!!!
ريان : آسف على بالي تقصدني هههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : توكم قبل شوي طايحين لي تعليقات مثل وجيهكم
ريان : يعني أكيد حلوة صح ؟؟!!
مشاعل : ياسخفك
طلال : حبينا نداعب أختنا الصغنونة شعوله الحلوة
مشاعل : لا قصدكم تقهروني ..
طلال : ههههههههه ماتوقعتك زعوووووووووولة 
ريان : يبي لنا نقلب اسمها من شعولة لزعوووووووولة هههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : هههههههه <<<تقلد على ضحكته , ظريف الاخ ماشاء الله 
اقول قوموا اذلفوا خلوني اعرف اشتغل 
ريان اقترب من طلال : اقول خوك مو كأنها سبتنا
طلال : الا سبتنا ..
ريان : اقول خل نطلع بكرامتنا احسن لنا ..
طلال : صادق 
ريان : لا ريان هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال : ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الا جوال طلال يدق ..
طلال : هلا والله 
ماجد : هلا وغلا وينك يارجال تعبت وانااحتريك
طلال : يوووه تصدق نسيت .. دقايق بس وجايك
ماجد : انا رجعت البيت 
طلال : والاوراق كيف آخذها ..
ماجد : ماتصبر لبكره تاخذها 
طلال : لا طبعا" الاوراق لازم اخلصها اليوم علشان على الاسبوع الجاي اكون مخلص اوراق المحلات .
ماجد : طيب خلاص يا انا اجيك البيت يا انت تجيني 
طلال : خلاص انا بجيك البيت 
ماجد : اوكي بإنتظارك ..
طلال : اوكي سلام 
ماجد : سلام

*************************

ببيت ابو ماجد ..
الهنوف جالسة مع اختها بدور يطالعون التلفزيون ..
الهنوف : اوف منك طفشتينا بهالافلام الهندية لاعت كبدي ترى 
بدور : والله عاد كيفي .. اذا مو عاجبك عندك تلفزيون المجلس
الهنوف : اموت واعرف وش عاجبك بابو راس معشعش ..
بدور : اولا" اسمه شاروخان ثانيا" مالك دخل 
الهنوف : وجع يضربك صدق ام لسان ..
بدور : طالعة عليك .. يا ام لسانين 
الهنوف اخذت المخده الي جنبها وطراااااااااااااااخ في بدور .. وقام المناتف بينهم كل وحده تصفع في الثانية ..

******************8
طلال وصل لبيت ماجد وكان اول مره يجيه .. لان ماصار لهم زمان يعرفون بعض .. دخله ماجد المجلس وجلسوا ..
ماجد : هلا والله تو مانور البيت 
طلال : تسلم النور نورك 
ماجد : هاه شتشرب شاهي وا قهوة والا شي بارد والا .....
طلال : لا ماله داعي مشكور .. 
ماجد : وشو ماله داعي اول مرة تنورني وما اضيفك شي 
طلال : خلاص اذا ملزم شاهي ..
ماجد : تآمر بقوم اجيب لك احلى شاهي وبالمره اجيب الاوراق لك ..
عن إذنك 
طلال : إذنك معك ..
طلع ماجد وراح للمطبخ .. يخلي الوالدة تجهز شاهي للضيف

******

الهنوف وبدور بعدهم على مناتفهم .. بدور خذت الهنوف واسدحتها على الارض وضغطت عليها بالمخدة علشان ماتقدر تقاوم ..
الهنوف رافعة يدها : خلاص استسلم ..
بدور شالتها : ههههههههاي غلبتك قومي ضفي وجهك 
كانوا متفقين الي تخسر بالاخير تتنازل عن التلفزيون للثانية ..
الهنوف كانت تبي تشوف مسلسلها السوري (( باب الحاره )) فمالها الا المجلس وماكانت تدري بوجود طلال ..
طلال كان جالس بالمجلس ينتظر ماجد الي تأخر عليه بالاوراق ..
أخذ الجريدة وجلس يطالعها ..
اتجهت الهنوف للمجلس .. فتحت الباب .. كان طلال مغطي وجهه بالجريدة علشان كذا ما عرفته وافتكرته ماجد ..
طلال مندمج بالجريدة ماحس بفتحت الباب ..
الهنوف راحت جلست جنبه ومسكت الريموت : اوف من اختك بدوروه الخايسة ماخلتني اشوف التلفزيون 
طلال اول ماسمع الصوت تجمد مكانه ووقف الدم بعروقه ..
الهنوف : مجود وش هالخبر الي مخليك لازق وجهك بالجريدة كذا 
طلال بعده متجمد في مكانه وســـــــاكت ..
الهنوف بحركة سريعة سحبت الجريدة وكانت الصدمة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
تيبست في مكانها وانربط لسانها موعارفة تقوووم ..
تناظره ويناظرها واثنينهم متجمدين ...
حست بالدم وقف براسها وماحست الا وهي تركض للباب ..
طلال بعده مصدوم من الي صار ..
دخل ماجد حامل الاوراق وصينية الشاهي وطبعا" ماكان عارف بلي صار ..
ماجد : وهذا احلى شاهي وآسف تأخرت جاني تلفون ضروري 
طلال وباين على وجهه اثر الصدمة : لا عادي حصل خير يالله انا استأذن 
ماجد : على وين لسى ماشربت الشاهي ..
طلال : مرة ثانية إن شاء الله , يالله نشوفك على خير 
ماجد : وانت من اهله بس خلنا نشوفك 
طلال : إن شاء الله مع السلامة
ماجد : الله يسلمك .

طلع طلال وهو مو حاس بلي حوليه فكره مدهوش من الي حصله ..

*****************88

بجهة ثانية كانت الهنوف ..

صعدت الهنوف غرفتها .. قفلت الباب ورمت نفسها على السرير ..
كانت ترجف من الخوف والصدمة وحست بجسمها حار ..
تفكر ومتندمة على انها دخلت .. صدق اني غبية يعني كان لازم ادخل بس انا وش دراني ان ماجد عنده احد بالمجلس .. ياويلي لو يعرف بفشيلتي والله يمسح فيني الارض .. ياربي شسوي ..

***********************

ركب طلال سيارته .. اسند ظهره للكرسي .. ومسك راسه بيده .. يفكر بلي شافه ..
ياربي شسوي الحين .. وش بيقول عني الرجال لو درى ماكان لي عذر ..
المفروض من اول ماسمعت الصوت اسوي شي .. اطلع والا اتنحنح والا اي شي .. الا بدقة جوال طلال .. وماجد الي كان متصل ..
خاف طلال ليكون متصل يهزه على الي صار ..
طلال : هلا 
ماجد : هلا فيك شفيك يارجال طالع من عندي مختبص حتى نسيت مفاتيحك ليكون صاير شي عندك
ارتاح طلال بداخله اكيد مادرى ..
طلال : لا ولا شي .. بكره انا امرك المكتب وآخذهم ..
ماجد : على خير بكون بإنتظارك .. مع السلامة
طلال : الله يسلمك ..
مشى طلال لين وصل للبيت وبما انه ماعنده مفتاح .. دق الجرس وفتحت له الشغالة ..

*****************************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم الاربعاء (( ليلة الحفلة )) ..

كل شي كان مرتب ومنسق .. وعلى ذوق مشاعل واختيارها ..مشاعل كانت بهالليلة قمر .. لابسة تنورة جينز قصيرة تحت الركبة بشوي ومطرزة .. وبلوزة وردي مدرج وروعة .. ومكياجها ناعم وكيوت بالمره ..
والحفلة بتبتدي الساعة عشرة بالضبط ..والبنات كلهم وصلوا ماعدى ريم الي تأخرت بسبب اخوها فيصل والي اصر يوصلها بنفسه ..
من بعد ما مر فيصل واخذ اخته علشان يوصلها .. ومن بعد ماوصلوا على باب بيت عمهم .. شافت ريم سيارات كثير ..
ريم : شفت انك اخرتني البنات كلهم هنا 
فيصل : متى الحفلة تبتدي ؟؟
ريم : مو اقل من الساعة عشرة 
فيصل : طيب الحين الساعة عشرة ونص , يعني كلها نصف ساعة
فتحت الباب ريم علشان تنزل بس فيصل ناداها ..
فيصل : لحظة ريم ...
ومد لها كيس احمر ..
فيصل : وصليه لمشاعل ..
ابتسمت ريم وقالت : يوصل للحبايب ..
ابتسم فيصل بدوره .. دخلت ريم البيت فسخت عبايتها ورتبت نفسها .. الا بجية مشاعل ..
مشاعل : هلا والله وينك جالسين ننتظرك ..
ريم باستها وحضنتها : هلا فيك .. اولا" كل عام والقمر بالف خير 
مشاعل : وانتي بالف خير حبيبتي 
ريم : ثانيا" فيصل اخرني اصر الا يوصلني بنفسه ..
مشاعل حست بربكة : البنات كلهم ينتظرونك اصروا ما نبتدي بدونك ..
ريم : بعد قلبي والله .. بس قبل لا نروح ..
ومدت لها ريم هديتها : هذي احلى هدية لاحلى مشاعل ..
مشاعل : تسلمين والله جيتك احلى هدية ..
ومدت لها كيس فيصل وغمزت بعيونها : هذا من فيصل ..
مشاعل ارتبكت : مشكور .. ماكان له داعي ..
ريم تر نيابة عن فيصل : العفووو 
مشاعل تبي تصرف الموضوع : البنات جالسين بروحهم يالله مشينا
ريم حست فيها : اوكي مشينا

طبعا" بعدها اجتمعوا البنات حول الطاولة الي كانت مفروشة بورد احمر وبوسطها قالب الكيك الكبير الي كان هدية طلال لمشاعل .. غنوا الاغنية المعتادة (( سنة حلوة ياجميل )) <<<< موذاكرتها زين ههههههه
ومسكت مشاعل السكين الي كانت مربوطة بشريطة حمراء وقطعت اول قطعة .. 
بعدها قام الرقص وانواع الهبال من البنات وعدت الليلة على خير ..

****************************
فيصل من بعد ماوصل اخته لبيت عمه .. راح للاستراحة الي كان مواعد طلال فيها ..
فيصل وهو داخل : السلام عليكم 
طلال : وعليكم السلام .. وينك ابطيت علي ؟؟
فيصل : لا ابطيت ولا شي دوبي وصلت اختي لبيتكم وجيتك على طول 
طلال : ................<<< ساكت ويفكر
فيصل : الا اقول خلصت اوراقك مع ماجد ..
طلال : ايه خلصتها رحته اليوم البيت واخذتها .. وليتني مارحت
فيصل استغرب : ليه وش الي حصل ؟؟
وبدى طلال يحكي له الموقف الي صار وشلون طلع من الصدمة ونسى مفاتيحه ..
فيصل : هههههههههههههههههههه بجد والله 
طلال : لا جالس اكذب عليك 
فيصل : وماجد درى ؟؟
طلال : لا وياخوفي لو درى ..
فيصل : ليش ياخوفك انت ماكنت تدري وماحسيت فيها .. وهي اكيد ماكانت تدري لانك تقول انها كانت تناديك باسم اخوها ماجد ..
طلال : صحيح , مسكينة البنت اكيد ارتعبت من شوفتي 
فيصل : ماتنلام شايفة جني هههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال : اقول تراي موفاصي لمزحك الماصخ 
فيصل : افااا ماصخ حط لك شوية ملح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طلال : اوووووه وبعدين معك ..
فيصل : خلاص خلاص بطلنا .. طيب والحين بتظل سرحان وتفكر بلي صار على طول ..
طلال : موقادر انسى ولا حتى اتجاهل .. كل ما اتذكر نظرات البنت احس برعشة تسري بجسمي .. 
فيصل : ليش البنت حلوة لهد رجة ..
طلال : ماقصدي بنظراتها كذا .. بس كانت من جد مرعوبة خفت لا تكون من الرعبة انشلت لانها ماقدرت تقوم ..
فيصل : الله لهدرجة ..
طلال : لو صاير لك ماقلت كذا ..
فيصل : ياليت ..
طلال : طالع شيقول وربي انك واحد ماتستحي من جدك تتمناها ..
فيصل : امزح معك .. يالله خلاص اتركنا من هالموضوع واطلب لي واحد قهوة على حسابك ..
طلال : ليش جبتك ونسيتك على حسابي ..
فيصل : خلاص على حسابي ولا يهمك ..ولا تعصب .. هههههههههههه
طلال : ابتسم غصبا" عليه ..و حس براحة لما خبر فيصل.. كان محتاج يصارح احد بلي حصل وطبعا" ماكان عنده اوفى من فيصل ولد عمه واخوه واعز اصدقاءه ..

***************************

البنات كلهم راحوا .. وعم الهدوء المكان .. صعدت لغرفتها وهي هلكانة .. جلست على السرير .. طاحت عينها على الكيس الاحمر وتذكرت انه من فيصل .. اخذت الكيس .. ترددت تفتحه والا لا .. بس بالاخير فتحته .. 
كان الكيس وسط واحمر .. وبداخله علبة حمراء صغيرة .. فتحتها وكان داخله خاتم ذهب وبوسطه ماسة صغيرة ناعمة بالمره .. ومع العلبة بالكيس كان فيه دبدوب صغير بوسطه قلب ومعلق برقبته كرت مكتوب فيه..
((كل عـــام وانت لقلبي النبض .. لعيوني النظر .. وعلى شفاتي أعذب اسم لاغلى البشــــــــــر .. فيصل ))
حست بحرارة تسري بجسمها من حرارة الكلمات الي بالرسالة .. ضمت الدبدوب بحضنها وانسدحت على السرير .. وجلست تفكر ...
معقولة بديت احبه وانا الي كنت اعتبره مثل اخوي .. لا لا بس ليش من اتذكره او احد يطري اسمه احس بقلبي يزيد نبضه وبحرارة تسري بوجهي وجسمي .. معقول اكون حبيته .. وبهالسرعة ..لا لا فيصل مثل اخوي ونظرتي له ماراح تتغير .. 
حطت الدبدوب على الطاولة الي جنب سريرها .. وقامت من على السرير .. علشان تبدل ملابسها وبعدها تنام ..

******************************

نجي للهنوف نشوف وش حالها ..

الهنوف كانت جالسة مع اختها بدور بغرفتها .. 
بدور لاحظت سرحان اختها الي زايد اليوم ..
بدرو : الي ماخذ البال يتهنى به .
انتبهت الهنوف لكلام اختها : ايش ماسمعت ايش قلتي ..
بدور : شفيك سرحان اليوم بزيادة ..
الهنوف : ومين قال اني سرحانة 
بدور : انا اقول طالعي وجهك بالمراية ..
الهنوف قامت تطالع وجهها بالمراية .. 
بدور : ههههههههههههههه شفتي ماقلتلك فيك شي 
الهنوف حذفتها بالمخدة الي جنبها على السرير .. وقامت طلعت من الغرفة .. تمنت بداخلها لوتقدر تصارح اختها وترتاح .. بس كانت عارفة لو خبرتها بتفضحها عند امها واخوها ماجد هذا دون التعليقات الحلوة الي بتصبحها وبتمسيها فيها ..

*****************************

نجي نشوف سالفة حنان وحبيبها عبد الرحمن ..
حنان جالسة بغرفتها وماسكة بيدها الجوال .. مترددة تدق عليه والا لا .. بس الشوق ذابحها ودها تسمع صوته .. 
الهنوف كانت موصيتها ماتدق عليه كم يوم وتتجاهله وتشوف هو وش راح يسوي ..
بس عبد الرحمن ماطق خبر وكانه كان يبي هالشي .. على عكس حنان الي كانت حالتها حاله بفراقه ..
بالاخير قررت تدق والي فيها فيها ..

بجهة ثانية كان عبد الرحمن جالس مع اخوياه بشقة واحد من الشباب ..
دق جوال عبد الرحمن وكانت المتصلة حنان ..
عبدالرحمن : مين الي طراها هالعلة الحين
سلمان : شفيك , مين الي داق عليك ..
عبد الرحمن : في غيرها الي عمرها ماشافت خير ..
سلمان : يا اخي اسحب عليها وارتاح 
عبد الرحمن : بعد كل هالمكالمات والخساير بالساهل اسحب عليها لا مو قبل ما اقبظ الثمن 
سلمان يغمز له : وعلى اي ثمن ناوي هالمره ؟؟
عبد الرحمن ببتسامته الخبيثة : اغلى ثمن ,, بس اصبرعلي ..
سلمان : وإن شاء الله لنا نصيب 
عبد الرحمن : اكيد وانا عمري نسيتك ..
سلمان : بعدي والله 
رجعت دقت حنان عليه .. وقرر يرد عليها ..
عبد الرحمن : هلا والله هلا بعمري 
حنان والابتسامة شقت وجهها : هلا فيك حبي 
عبد الرحمن :حرام عليك ليه تسوين فيني كذا 
حنان باستهبال : وش سويت انا حبيبي 
عبد الرحمن : يومين ما اسمع صوتك , ماتدرين اني امووت اذا ماسمعت هالصوت الحلو 
حنان : يابعد قلبي بس دامك مشتاق لي ليش ما سئلت
عبد الرحمن بداخله انا ابي الفكة منك اقوم ادق عليك : خفت لا يكون جوالك مع احد ولا شي 
حنان : يابعد قلبي 
عبد الرحمن : اوعديني آخر مره تتركين رحومك بحاله ..
حنان : وعد يابعد روح حنونه انت .. عبد الرحمن ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : عيونه وقلبه 
حنان : تسلم لي عيونك وقلبك .. تحبني؟؟
عبد الرحمن بداخله من قل البنات ما ادورك الا انتي احبك : وهذا سؤال تسئلينه ..
حنان بتغنج : ابي اتطمن ..
عبد الرحمن : كلمة احبك ماتوصف ذرة من بحر حبي لك ..
حنان طار عقلها .. 
عبد الرحمن : وانتي حنونتي تحبيني ؟؟؟
حنان لا اراديا" : احبك احبك واموت فيك 
عبد الرحمن : اذا صدق ابي إثبات ؟؟
حنان : إثبات !! كيف ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : اذا تحبيني بجد وواثقة .. خليني اشوفك ..

********************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حنان : إثبات !! كيف ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : اذا تحبيني بجد وواثقة خليني اشوفك ..
حنان ارتبكت : تشوفني .. ليش ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : اول شي جاوبيني كم صار لنا مع بعض ؟؟
حنان : مدري 3 شهور ..
عبد الرحمن : لا 5 شهور وباقي 3 ايام وندخل الشهر السادس 
من عرفنا بعض وانا لحد الحين ماشفتك 
حنان : بس انا عطيتك صورتي ماتكفي ؟؟؟
عبد الرحمن : لا الصورة ماتكفي .. ودي تكونين جنبي ودي المسك .. ابي اضمك ابي احس فيك 
حنان : بس ........
عبد الرحمن : حنونتي اسمعيني انا احبك وبجد احبك ابي افهم ليه هالخوف .. ماعندك ثقة فيني ؟؟
حنان : لوماعندي ثقة فيك ماعطيتك صورتي من اولها ..
عبد الرحمن : خلاص ثقي ثقة تامة دام اني ماضريتك بالصورة مستحيل اضرك وانتي معاي 
حنان : بصراحة مدري وش اقول ..
عبد الرحمن : وعلشان تثقين اكثر هاتي معك وحده من خوياتك ..
حنان : وحده من خوياتي ماتتضايق 
عبد الرحمن : دام هالشي بريحك انا ماعندي مانع ..
حنان : خلاص 
عبد الرحمن : خلاص اعتبرها يعني موافقة ..
حنان : ايه ..
عبد الرحمن : يابعد عمري انتي امممممممواه واخيرا" بشوف القمر ..
حنان : بس على شرط ..
عبد الرحمن في باله بعد الخبلة تتشرط : آمري عيوني لك ..
حنان : مايصير اي شي .. تكون الجلسة عادية ..اظنك فاهم قصدي 
عبد الرحمن فهم قصدها : بس كذا تامريني امر بس اخاف ما امسك نفسي لما اشوفك تعرفيني ما اتحمل حلو يجلس قدامي 
حنان : هههههه لا إمسك نفسك هالمره علشاني .. رحومي ..
عبد الرحمن : طيب ماتسمحي لي ولا حتى ببوسة ..
حنان ماتت حيا : يمكن افكر ..
عبد الرحمن : يابعد قلبي انتي ,, اممممممموااااه , يالله حبيبتي اكلمك بكره ونتفق على الوقت والمكان اوكي حبي ..
حنان : اوكي حبيبي 
عبد الرحمن : باي بعد عمري انتبهي لنفسك
حنان : وانت بعد , بايات ..

من بعد ماقفل الخط عبد الرحمن .. ناظره سلمان نظرات استغر اب
وسئله : الحين شلون بتقدر تاخذ الثمن اذا جابت معاها علة ثانية
عبد الرحمن : هههه افا عليك حاسبها صح , علة لي وعلة لك 
سلمان : هههههههههههه حبيبي ماتقصر ..

اما حنان انسدحت عالسرير و غرقت باحلامها الوردية .. مسكينة ماتدري عن نوايا عبد الرحمن الخبيثة ..

****************************** 

ببيت ابو طلال ..

طلال كان جالس بالصالة ويفكر .. جاته مشاعل وجلست معاه ..
طبعا" طلال كان سرحان وماحس فيها ..
مشاعل : مين الي شاغل البال ؟؟!!
طلال انتبه لمشاعل وابتسم : شاغل البال ؟!! ومين قال ان بالي مشغول
مشاعل : عيونك تقول ..
طلال : صدق ماسمعتها هههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : يوووووه بدينا بالمزح الماصخ 
طلال : افا حطي شوية ملح ههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : اموت واعرف مين الي معلمك هالمزح البايخ
طلال : البركة بفيصل ..
مشاعل احترق وجهها من طرى اسم فيصل .. لاحظ طلال شلون تغير وجهها بس حاولت تصرف الموضوع بسؤالها : هاه ماقلت لي وش اخبار المحلات؟؟
طلال فهم التصريفة : إن شاء الله على الاسبوع الجاي بيكون الافتتاح ..
وطبعا" مانسيت الدعاية الي وعدتيني فيها ..
مشاعل : افا عليك .. انت ابتدي الشغل وشوف ان ماخليت حتى الي بالرياض وجدة يجونك ما اكون مشاعل بنت ابو طلال ..
طلال : هههههههههههه وش رايك بعد التخرج تفتحين شركة دعاية وإعلان .
مشاعل : والله فكرة حلوة هههههههههه

************************
ببيت ابو ماجد ..
حنان كلمت الهنوف وخبرتها بلي صار بينها وبين عبد الرحمن ..
الهنوف بتعصيبة : خبلة انتي ليش تكلمينه انا ماقلت لك لا تكلميه فترة ..
حنان : ماقدرت ماقدرت افهميني يالهنوف احبه 
الهنوف : حبتك القرادة انتي وياه .. وبعدين ليش توافقين على الطلعة تبين تودين نفسك بداهية 
حنان : شسوي كان يبي اثبات على حبي .. وانا وافقت
الهنوف : ومالقيتي الا هالاثبات ..؟؟
حنان : مو انا الي اقترحته هو الي يبي هالاثبات 
الهنوف : حلووو وضحت الصورة .. الاخ يبي يتخوى فيك وياخذ راحته علشان بعدها يرميك ..
حنان : لا موصحيح لو كانت هذي نيته ماطلب اجيب وحده من خوياتي 
الهنوف : طلبك تجيبين وحده من خوياتك ؟؟؟!!!
حنان : قالي اذا خايفة تقدرين تجيبين وحده من خوياتك علشان تضمنين اني ماراح اضرك 
الهنوف : ومين الخبلة الي بترضى تورط نفسها معك ؟؟
حنان : انتي ..
الهنوف شهقت بقوة : وشو انااااااااااا ...!!!!
حنان : مافي احد يدري بعلاقتي غيرك والاهم من كذا اني ما اثق بوحده من خوياتي كثرك تكفين يالهنوف تعالي معاي ..
الهنوف : انجنيتي انتي .. صحيح اني اعطيك نصايح وارشدك بس هذا مو معناه اقط نفسي بالنار معاك 
حنان بترجي : خلاص اذا حصل لي شي انتي السبب مع السلامة 
الهنوف : هيييييييييه انتي تعالي وشو انا السبب ..
حنان : لو تخافين علي بجد مارفضتي تكونين معاي 
الهنوف : وانتي اساسا" وشو الي يجبرك تسوين كذا .. ابي افهم ليه تورطين نفسك بشي مانتي قده .. بكره لو دروا اهلك .......
قاطعتها حنان : مين اهلي .. امي الي ماتت وتركتني والا ابوي الي لاهي مع زوجته وعيالها .. والله لو يصير فيني شي ماحد درى عني .. انا احب عبد الرحمن يالهنوف من عرفته وانا احس ان لي قيمة بهالحياة بعد ماكنت كارهتها ..
الهنوف خانقتها العبرة ....
حنان : الهنوف انا مالي غيرك ساعديني اثبت حبي للانسان الي اختاره قلبي ..
الهنوف متردده : بس ياحنان .......
حنان : اذا ودك بسعادتي صدق بتوافقين يالهنوف ..
الهنوف : خلاص .. كلميه واتفقوا على الموعد وبلغيني ..
حنان بفرح : يابعد عمري والله .. اوكي ببلغك ..
الهنوف : باي
حنان : بايات .

اسندت ظهرها على الكرسي .. ضمت شعرها الاسود بيدينها ..وتنهدت بقوة 
مهموم قلبها على حنان ...
تفكر بينها وبين نفسها .. مدري لوين بيوصلك هالعبد الرحمن ..
ياخوفي لا يكون حفار قبرك على يدينه..

**** **** **** ***** *****

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ابو فيصل قرر يزور اخوه ابو طلال بالشركة 
علشان يعرف اخبار المناقصة الجديدة وبالمره 
يتطمن على اخوه ابو طلال ..

ابو طلال : هلا والله تو مانورت الشركة
ابو فيصل : النور نورك تسلم يا ابو طلال
ابو طلال نادى ابو سعيد ((الفراش)) وطلب منه يسوي لهم اثنين شاهي ..
ابوطلال : بشرني عنك ياابو فيصل .. وش اخبارك وش اخبار الشركة؟؟
ابو فيصل : انا بخير والحمد لله وامور الشركة كلها ماشية تمام
الا انت بشرني عن المناقصة عسى بس رست عليكم ..
ابو طلال : رست والحمد لله ..
ابو فيصل : زين زين الحمد لله ..
ابو طلال : وش اخبار فيصل ؟؟ وعساه بس مرتاح بالشغل معاك؟؟
ابو فيصل : فيصل ماشاء الله عليه بالشغل الي يشوفه يقول عنده خبرة بالشركات مع انه مو مجال إختصاصه.. ماعدت اخاف على الشركة مثل قبل .. فيصل شايلها.. 
ابو طلال : فيصل ماشاء الله عليه رجال ..
ابو فيصل : الا طلال وينه ما اشوفه ..
ابو طلال وهو يضحك : طلال لاهي بالمحلات حقته .. الله يكون بعونه
ابو فيصل مستغرب : ليش هو ما اشتغل معاك ؟؟
ابو طلال : لا وانا اخوك يقول مايحب شغل الشركات وانا ماحبيت اغصبه على الشغل معاي ..
ابو فيصل : ايه الله يوفقه ...
وجلسوا ابو طلال وابو فيصل يتكلمون عن امور الشركات والعيال ..

********************

ببيت ابو ماجد ..
طبعا" ابو ماجد ((ابو الهنوف)) متوفي .. وماجد هو المسئول عن امه وخواته من بعد ابوه ..
ماجد كان جالس بالصالة مع ام ماجد يتكلمون .. وطبت عليهم بدور ..
بدور : هلا والله باخوي حبيبي انت
ماجد مستغرب : هلا فيك .. خير 
بدور : تدري انك واحشني مووووت 
ماجد مبقق عيونه من الي يسمعه .. حط يده على راسها : يا انك مريضة او وراك سالفة ..
بدور : بسم الله علي لا تفاؤل بالمرض ترى عطلة وابي استانس ..
ام ماجد : بسم الله عليك يابنيتي بس اخوك مستغرب مو من عوايك تصحين بدري وترحبين وتهلين 
ماجد : اكيد وراك شي ؟؟
بدور : مجودي انت عارف انها عطلة وصار لنا زمان ماطلعنا .. فاااااااااااا...
ماجد يضحك : فااااااااااا ... وشو كملي ؟؟
بدور : خاطري اطلع البحر وربي مخنوقة ..
وقبل لا يتكلم ماجد طبت الهنوف ..
الهنوف : ايه والله ياخوي صار لنا زمان مارحنا البحر .. تكفى
أم ماجد : هههههههه اجتمعوا الله يعينك عليهم ياوليدي ..
الهنوف : شدعوة يمه بناكله ..
بدور : ايه صح بناكله حنا؟؟
ماجد : ههههههههه خلاص ابشرن بسعدكن .. متى تبون ؟؟
بدور : اليوووووووم 
ماجد : صعبة اليوم لسى عندي شغل بالمكتب .. وش رايكن نخليها لبكرة 
الهنوف : على شرط تكون من الصباح ومانرجع الا آخر الليل ..
بدور : ايه وتخلينا نلعب مع البزارين بالكورة ماتعارض ..
ماجد : ههههههههه خلاص تآمرون .. بس انا خايف على ام ماجد لا تتعب 
ام ماجد : لا تخاف ياوليدي انا راحتي بسعادتكم 
ماجد : الله يخليك لنا يارب
الهنوف : ولا يحرمنا منك يالغالية 
بدور : دمتي فخرا" لنــا ..
الهنوف : وش دعوة ماباقي الا تقولين النشيد الوطني ههههههههههههههههههههههه
بدور وام ماجد وماجد : ههههههههههههههه

***************************

ببيت ابو طلال ...

ريــان : اقول طلول ..
طلال وعيونه بالجريدة : هلا 
ريان : وش رايك دامه بكره عطلة نتفق مع الشباب ونطلع طلعة حلوة للبحر ..
طلال : والله فكرة حلوة ..
سمعتهم مشاعل الي كانت جالسة معاهم تطالع التلفزيون واعترضت : حرام وأنــا؟؟
ريان : وشو وانتي تراها طلعة شباب ..
مشاعل تستعطف إخوانها : وربي بموت على البحر مشتاقة اشوفه .. تكفون خلوني اروح معاكم 
ريان يمازحها : ماعندك مانع تطلعين مع شباب ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
مشاعل : هذا الي ناقص والله ..
طلال : خلاص وش رايكم نخليها طلعة عائلية ..
مشاعل : ونـــــــــاسة ونخلي خالتي منى تجي معنا
ريان : لا خربتها كذا .. توها شبابية قلبتها عائلية ..
طلال : الشباب لاحقين عليهم .. وبعدين مااقدر اكسر خاطر شعولة
ريان : خلاص امرنا لله .. طيب متى ننوي ؟؟
مشاعل : بكره ..
طلال : خلاص بكره .. ومن الصباح لليل ..
مشاعل من الفرح قامت تخبر امهـــا الي رحبت بالفكرة .. وبعدها دقت مشاعل على خالتها منى الي كانت جاية بالطريق من الرياض علشان تقضي يومين العطلة مع عيالها بالشرقية .. 

**********************
حنان من بعد ماكلمت عبد الرحمن واتفقت معاه على الموعد .. دقت على الهنوف تخبرها ..
الهنوف : ايه ومتى قالك ؟؟
حنان : يوم الاربعاء الجاي ..
الهنوف ضحكت ضحكة سخرية : هههه غريبة توقعت يقول بكره 
حنان : علشان تصدقيني لما اقولك ان عبد الرحمن آخر شي يفكر فيه انه يضرني .. هذا هو ما استعجل فيها 
الهنوف : ولو هذا ما ينفي الشك .. يمكن تكون من ضمن مخططاته علشان لا تشكين فيه ..
حنان : اوووه يالهنوف كل ماحاولت ابعد الشك عني ترجعينه لي حرام عليك ليه تسوين فيني كذا .. هذا بدال ماتريحيني ..
الهنوف : تبيني اخدعك يعني .. اقولك لا ياحنان لاتشكين ترى عبد الرحمن طيوب وحبوب وباين انه رجال .. تبيني اقول عكس الي انا متأكده منه علشان بس اريحك .. تبيني اريحك على حساب مصلحتك وحياتك .. 
حنان وهي باكية : الهنوف يكفي خلاص
الهنوف : ليه تتهربين من الحقيقة ياحنان .. عيشي لحظة شك وتعذبي وفكري مليون مره بلي تسوينه ولا تندمين طول عمرك ..
حنان : ................ <<< بعدها تبكي 
الهنوف تبي تغير الموضوع : على العموم حنا بكره طالعين البحر وش رايك تطلعين معنا
حنان وهي تمسح دموعها: بجد والله .. يااااااااه ياني مشتاقه اشم هوى البحر 
الهنوف : خلاص استئذني من اهلك وتعالي معنا ..
حنان : بس اخوك ........
قاطعتها الهنوف : لا تخافين ماجد مايتضايق وبعدين تونسينا انا وبدور 
حنان : خلاص اسئل ابوي وارد لك ..
الهنوف : انتظرك لا تتأخرين ترى الطلعة بكره من الصباح
حنان:اوكي مع السلامة 
الهنوف : الله يسلمك...

&&&&&&&&&&&&&


في صبـــاح اليوم التالي ..

ببيت ابو ماجد ..

الهنوف وبدور صحوا مع صلاة الفجر .. ومن بعد ماصلوا صلاة الفجر .. كل وحدة قامت ترتب باغراضها .. 
الهنوف : بدوروه وين المونوبولي ..؟؟
بدور : شوفيها تحت السرير ..
الهنوف : وش دخلني تحت السرير الحين .. تعالي شوفيها انتي ..
بدور : يعني انا الي ادخل .. 
الهنوف : اووووف منك اصلا" وش الي موديها تحت السرير ..
وانسدحت الهنوف على الارض وقامت تتسحب تحت السرير علشان توصل للمونوبولي ..
الهنوف : اوووه أخيرا" مسكتها ..
حاولت تطلع بعدها بس ماقدرت .. 
الهنوف مرعوبة : يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ تغصغصت تحت السرير بدوروه 
بدور : هههههههه شفيك ..
الهنوف : مو قادرة اطلع الظاهر علقت بلوزتي بالمسمار ..
بدور : يؤؤ صدق طيب شسوي الحين ..
الهنوف شوي وتنخنق : اسحبيني ..
وقامت البدور تسحبها من رجلينهــا .. لين طلعتها بس طبعا" البلوزة الله يرحمها .. 
الهنوف : ويلي على بلوزتي جديدة مابعد تهنيت فيها 
بدور : ياشيخة بلوزتك ولا تنخنقين وتروحين الطلعة علينــا ..
الهنوف : ايه والله انك صادقة ... فداي مليون بلوزه ههههههههههههههه
بدور : يالله خل ننزل تحت لا يعصب مجود ويكنسل الروحة كلها ..
الهنوف وهي تاخذ عبايتها : ايه يالله مشينا ..

نزلوا تحت وكانت امهم تنتظرهم عند الباب وماجد طلع وجلس بالسيارة ينتظر خواته يطلعون ...

*******************


أما بيت ابو طلال ..

مشاعل نفس الشي صحت من صلاة الفجر وجهزت كل شي تحتاجه لطلعة البحر ..
وبعدها نزلت تحت تشوف خالتها منى الي وصلت البارح من الشرقية ..
مشاعل : احلى صباح لاحلى خالة
منى : صباحك احلى ..
مشاعل : هاه خالتي متحمسة للطلعة مثل بنت اختك ؟؟
منى : ويمكن اكثر منك ههههههههههههههه تخبرين ماعندنا بحر بالرياض 
مشاعل : هههههههههه والله مساكين .. ماعندكم الا هالبرور والصحاري .

الابجية طلال ..
طلال : صبــاح الخير 
مشاعل ومنى : صباح الخيرات 
طلال : هاه عسى بس جهزتوا ترى كلها نص ساعة ونمشي ..
مشاعل : جهزنا وخلصنــا ماباقي الا امي .. الا وينها هي ؟؟
منى تكلم مشاعل : كانت هنا قبل لا تجين وصعدت بعدها فوق ..
طلال : انا طالع اشوفها عن إذنكـــم ..
مشاعل ومنى : إذنك معك ..
منى : الا وينه ريان ما شفته ليكون ماصحى لحد الحين ..
مشاعل : اقول صباح الخير خالتي ريان سبقنا مع بيت عمي ابو فيصل ..
منى : ماشاء الله حتى بيت عمك بيروحون ...
مشاعل : ايه الوالدة اصرت ان حنا نعزمهم وبعدين الطلعة بتحلو اكثر 
الاوين غدير وحمودي الصغير ..
منى : جالسين بالحديقة يلعبون ..
مشاعل : واحشني الدب حمودي ..
منى : حرام عليك ولدي مو دب ..
مشاعل : ههههههههههه خلاص اسفين ,, خل اروح اشوفهم 
منى : بجي معاك ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

فيصل مع اهله وريان اسبقوهم للبحر علشان يجهزون المكان لهم .. ويضبطون كل شي ..

********************
الهنوف وبدور اول ماوصلوا للبحر نطوا من السيارة وركض لعند البحر ..
تنفست الهنوف بعمق .. وتنهدت ...
الهنوف : ياااااااااااه وش كثر اشتقت لك يابحر ..
بدور : بجد هوى البحر يرد الروح ..
ماجد كان وراهم بالسيارة يجهز الاغراض .. وناداهم ..
ماجد : الهنوف بدور
الهنوف وبدور : هلا 
ماجد : تعالوا ساعدوني انزل الاغراض ..
الهنوف لبدور : روحي ساعدي اخوك 
بدور لهنوف : ليش ماتروحين انتي 
ماجد : بتجون والا ............
الهنوف وبدور : خلاص جايين 
ام ماجد كانت جالسة تطالع مره بالبحر ومره باولادهــا .. تذكرت ابو ماجد وسالت دمعه حارة على خدهـــا .. وينك يا ابو ماجد تشوف عيالك ماشاء الله عليهم .. ماجد الي صار رجــال .. والهنوف وبدور .. 

******************

اخذ طــــلال اهله وطلعوا .. 
وصلوا للمكان الي دلهم عليه ريـــان .. انزلوا ونزلوا اغراضهم ..
الي جلس يرتاح ويشم هوى البحر .. والي وقف عند البحر يتأمله ..
مشاعل كانت جالسة مع ريم عند البحر .. يسولفون ..
مشاعل : ياااااه وربي مافي احلى من هوى البحر 
ريم : صادقة احس بإنتعاش ولا احلى .. تدرين كنت افتكر بس اخوي فيصل الي يموت بالبحر .. مادريت انك تموتين فيه مثله ..
مشاعل بربكة : مافي احد مايحب البحر ..
ريم حست انها تبي تصرف الموضوع : صادقة مافي احد مايحب البحر ..
**********************
حنان كانت واعده الهنوف انها تجيها قبل الظهر بعد ما وافق ابوها انها تطلع مع الهنوف للبحر ..
حنان : هــــــــاي بنات 
الهنوف وبدور : حناااااااااان هلا والله ..
الهنوف وهي حاضنة حنان : اخبارك حنونة ؟؟ وينك تاخرتي ؟؟
حنان : انا بخير وما تاخرت بالعكس احس اني مبكرة قلت بجيك على الساعة 11 وجيت عالساعة عشرة ..
الهنوف : هههههههه تعالي اجلسي ..
حنان من بعد ماجلست : وش تلعبون ؟؟
بدور : مونوبولي تجين تلعبين ؟؟
حنان : العب ليش ما العب ..
الهنوف : يالله خل نلعب وناسة ..

وقام اللعب بينهم .. 
طبعا" طلال وماجد كانوا قريبين من بعض ..

************************

جاء وقت الغداء ..
ومن بعد ماتغذوا .. طلع طلال مع فيصل وريان يتمشون على البحر ..
ومشاعل وريم طلعوا علشان ينتبهون للبزارين وهم يلعبون بالكورة ..
مشاعل وريم كانوا مندمجين مع بعض ويسولفون ..
طلعت الهنوف مع بدور وحنــان ..
الهنوف : يااااااااي طالعي البزارين يلعبون بالكورة 
بدور : خل نروح نلعب معهم ..
الهنوف : ليش تبين ماجد يدفنا هنا ..
بدور : لكن هو وعدنا يخلينا نلعب بالكورة ..
الهنوف : ولو اخوك ماجد ماينضمن تلاقينه قايلها علشان يسكتك فيها 
بدور : طيب هو بعيد خلينا نلعب شوي ماراح يدري ..
حنان باستغراب : طالعي الناس رايحة جاية .. ماتستحين تلعبين قدامهم 
بدور : وانا وش علي منهم .. جاية اتونس والا احط بالي مع الناس
حنان : هههههههههههههههه
الهنوف : خل نسئل ماجد بالاول ..
بدور : طيب انا رايحة اسئله بس اخاف يرفض وانا بموت ابي العب بالكورة 
حنان : اسئليه يمكن يوافق ماتدرين ..
بدور : اوكي انا رايحة ..
راحت بدور لماجد الي كان جالس مع امه .. وسئلته بس ماجد رفض مثل ما توقعت لان الشباب كانوا مالين المكان وسهل اي واحد يشوفها ..
بدور للهنوف وحنان : شفتوا ماقلت لكم بيرفض ..
حنان : وليش رفض ؟؟
الهنوف : اكيد قالك علشان الشباب ..
بدور : ايه ..
حنان حز بنفسها .. ماجد يخاف على خواته حتى من نظرة الشباب لهم .. وش حالها هي الي باعت نفسها برخيص .. من واحد لواحد ..
الهنوف : خلاص خل نروح نجلس عند البحر ..
راحوا لعند البحر وجلسوا .. وجنبهم كانت جالسة مشاعل وريم .. بس ما نتبهوا لبعض ..



******************من بعد المغرب وعند البحر ...

الهنوف كانت جالسة على صخرة لوحدهــا .. ماسكة دفتر مذكراتها وتكتب .. جاتها بدور وحنان وجلسوا معاها .. كانوا ساكتات ماعدا الهنوف الي كانت تكتب وتكتب بدفترها .. ومندمجه مع الي تكتبه ..
بدور للهنوف : الهنوف ؟؟
الهنوف بعدها تكتب : نعمــ
بدور : وش جالسة تكتبين ؟؟
حنان : ايه وش جالسة تكتبين صار لك مده وانتي ماسكة هالدفتر ؟؟
الهنوف : اكتب بدفتر مذكراتي عن طلعتنا اليوم ..
بدور : مايصير نشوف ؟؟!!
الهنوف : طبعا" لا 
بدور : يالله الهنوف تكفين وريني 
الهنوف : قلت لك لا ..
سحبت بدور الدفتر من الهنوف وحاولت تاخذه بس الهنوف سحبته بقوة منها .. قامت حنان علشان تساعد الهنوف وتشد معاها .. ..
بس طاح الدفتر .. 
الهنوف : دفتتتتتتتتتتري 
بدور وحنان : يؤؤؤؤؤؤ 
الهنوف شوي وتبكي : بدوروه مالي شغل تنزلين وتجيبين دفتري الحين ..
بدور شهقت : من وين اجيبه لك طالعي تحت كلها صخور وليل ظلمة ما اشوف
الهنوف : وربي ان ماطلع دفتري لاوريك يابدوروه .. انا الي بنزل اجيبه
حنان : صعبة تلاقينه وبعدين خطر انك تنزلين بهالليل .. ماتخافين تنزلقين
الهنوف : ماعلي اهم شي دفتري يرجع لي ..
بدور : خل نخبر ماجد ..
الهنوف : لا وياويلك لو خبرتيه ..
طبعا" الهنوف كانت لابسة عباية راس .. فسخت لفتها الي على راسها ورفعت عبايتها وشدتها حول خصرها .. وبدت تنزل .. ما كان هامها اذا احد شافها والا لا ..
ماكان يهمها غير دفترها الي طاح ماتدري وين بسبب غباء اختها ..

بجهة ثانية كان طلال وفيصل يتمشون .. لاحظوا شي غريب بالجهة الثانية
طلال يشير لمكان الهنوف : فيصل طالع هناك
فيصل : وشو فيه ؟؟
طلال : مو كأنها بنت ..؟؟..
فيصل : ايه صحيح بنت بس وش قاعدة تسوي ..
طلال انتبه زين للهنوف ((بس طبعا" ماكان عارف انها الهنوف)) : اظنها تحاول تنزل ..
فيصل مستغرب : ليش انخبلت البنت ؟؟
طلال : اخاف وحده تبي تنتحر ؟؟
فيصل : تبي تنتحر و ثنتين واقفين معاها ..
طلال : مو بعيدة يساعدونها علشان تنتحر والا ينتظرونها تنتحر علشان ينتحرون وراها ..
فيصل : يؤؤؤؤؤ هقوتك كذا ؟؟
طلال : مالها تفسير ثاني والا وش الي خليها تنزل للبحر بين الصخور وبهاالظلمة ؟؟
فيصل : خل نلحق عليهم قبل لا يسووون شي بانفسهم ..
ركضوا طلال وفيصل للمكان الي كانوا فيه البنات ..
بدور وحنان لما شافوا فيصل وطلال ينادونهم من بعيد ويركضون باتجاهم ماتوا من الرعبة وانحاشوا وتركوا الهنوف لحالها ..
لما وصل طلال وفيصل استغربوا من حنان وبدور ..
طلال : ليه انحاشوا ؟؟
قيصل : اكيد خافوا منا لان عرفنا وش راح يسوون بانفسهم ... خافوا لا ينفضحون ..
طلال : بس وين البنت الثالثة ؟؟
وفجـــأة طلعت الهنوف .. عاد تخيلوا شكلها شايله اللفه ورافعة عبايتها وبيدها الدفتر وهي تصارخ : شفته دفتري شفته بدوروه !!! 

//


فجأة طلعت الهنوف .. عاد تخيلوا شكلها شايلة اللفه ورافعة عبايتها
وبيدها الدفتر وهي تصارخ : بدوروره شفته دفتري شفته

طلال وفيصل انصدموا اول ماشافوها ودارو وجيهم عنهابس طلال لمحها وعرفها..
الهنوف وقف الدم بعروقها اول ماشافتهم .. عدلت عبايتها وركض لعند اهلها ..
طلال وفيصل كانوا لسى دايرين وجوهم واول ماسمعوا صوت ركض دروا انها هي ..
فيصل : شكلهم بينتحرون خل نروح قبل لا يسووون شي بانفسهم <<<يقلد طريقة طلال .. فشلتنا مع البنات طلع طايح منها شي وتحاول المسكينة تاخذه ..
طلال بعده ساكت وعيونه على المكان الي راحت له الهنوف .. المكان كان مو بعيد مره يعني يقدر يميزها .. لمحها تطالعه ويطالعها ..
فيصل : هيييييييه وين الناس ..
طلال وعيونه لسى على المكان : هذي هي 
فيصل مستغرب : مين هي .. تعرفها؟؟
طلال : ايه اعرفها لاني شايفها قبل ..
فيصل : تقولها بوجهي بعد شايفها قبل ..
طلال : ياخبل لا يروح بالك بعيد هذي اخت ماجد الي صارلي الموقف معاها ذاك اليوم ...
فيصل : معناها ماجد هنـــا ..
طلال : اكيد هنا .. خل نروح نسلم عليه ..
فيصل : يالله مشينا ..
مشى طلال وفيصل لناحية ماجد الي كان جالس مع امه .. والهنوف مع بدور وحنان كانوا جالسين قريب منهم ..
بدور وهي تطالع بطلال وفيصل الي جايين ناحيتهم : هنفوه طالعي هناك
الهنوف من بعد ماطالعت : ياويلي هذا هم جايين الله يستر ياخوفي جايين يشتكون عند ماجد على الي سويناه ..
بدور : حنا ماسوينا شي .. انتي الي اصريتي تسوين نفسك سوبر مان وتنقذين دفترك
الهنوف معصبة : ومين الغبية الي تدخلت بلي مالها فيه وطيحت الدفتر 
حنان : هييييه خلاص وبعدين معاكم .. طالعوا كاهم وصلوا ..
الهنوف تضرب على خدها : عز الله انفضحنا ..
طبعا" الهنوف ماميزت طلال لانها وقت ماطلعت كان عاطها ظهره .. 
ماجد لما شاف طلال وفيصل : هلا والله هلا , فيصل وطلال مره وحده
فيصل : هلا فيك , لا مرتين ههههههههه 
طلال : هلا فيك ياماجد .. اخبارك ؟؟
ماجد :بخير الله يسلمكم وش هالصدف السعيدة ..
طلال : كثير تصير وانا اخوك هالصدف تلتقي بناس آخر شي يطري على بالك انك تشوفهم ...<<< اصلا" طلال كان يعني بهالكلام الهنوف 
فيصل : بطلبك ياماجد وتكفى لا ترد طلبتي ..
ماجد : سم ..
فيصل : تجي معنا انت والاهل على العشى ..
طلال : ايه نتونس معاك وبالمره نخلي الاهل يتعرفون على بعض ..
فيصل وهو يأشر على مكانهم : حنا جالسين عند السور هناك .. ننتظرك 
ماجد :خلاص صار .. يعطيكم العافية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

من بعد مامشوا ..
ام ماجد لماجد : مين هالرجاجيل ؟؟
ماجد : هذولا الله يسلمك طلال وفيصل .. من جماعتي وكثير اتعامل معاهم شافوني وحبوا يسلمون علي ..
ام ماجد : ايه الله يسلمهم ..
ماجد : وتراهم عازمينا على العشى .. وماحبيت اردهم 
بدور سمعت كلام ماجد : مين هذولي الي عازمينا ؟؟
ماجد : رجاجيل ..
بدور : ليش وانا قلت حمير ..
ماجد عصب باخته : بدوروه عيب ..
الهنوف طبعا" شافت طلال لما كان يكلم اخوها وعرفته .. 
كانت مبلمة وساكتة تفكر بداخلها ..
هذي المره الثانية تصير معاي ومعاه هو .. ياربي وش هالفشيلة اكيد حفظ وجهي ويفكر فيني على اني وحده هبله .. 
حنان للهنوف : وين الناس ؟؟ شفيك ؟؟
الهنوف : ولا شي بس ..............
وقامت تحكي لحنان الموقف الي صار لها قبل مع طلال وكيف تكرر للمره الثانية ..
حنان : ههههههههههههه بذمتك ليش ماخبرتيني قبل ؟؟
الهنوف : وش تبين اقولك .. اني طاح وجهي ذاك اليوم ..
حنان : طيب مافيها شي مو قاصده انتي 
الهنوف : تعبت وانا افكر من ذاك اليوم خايفة لا يكون فاكرني متعمدة ..
حنان : انتي ماتعرفينه و لهدرجة خايفة تهتز صورتك عنده .. اقول في شي ؟؟
الهنوف مافهمت قصدها : شي مثل وشو ؟؟
حنان : علينــا يالهنوف .. عادي صارحيني ..
الهنوف : اصارحك بوشو يامجنونة ..
حنان : حبيتيه ؟؟
الهنوف : حبتك القرادة قولي آمين .. تكفين ادوره انا ..
حنان : والله شكله حلو ووسيم ..
الهنوف : عندك ياه روحي رقميه دامه عاجبك ..
حنان : لا لا انا ما ابدل رحومي لو شو ماصار ..
الهنوف : هذا الي بيقضي عليك رحومي ورحومي ..
حنان : بعد قلبي ما كلمته اليوم ..
الهنوف بسخرية : وليش إن شاء الله ؟؟
حنان : حبيبي طالع البر مع اصحابه ومايحب يكلم عندهم ..
الهنوف ضحكت ضحكة سخرية : ايه الله يعينكم ..
بدور : حنانوه , هنفوه قوموا ..
الهنوف : وين ؟؟
بدور : معزومين على العشى ..
الهنوف : عند مين ؟؟
بدور : اصحاب ماجد الي جو قبل شوي ..
الهنوف خفق قلبها بقوة : زين جايين ..
حنان : الهنوف شفيه وجهك قلب احمر على اخضر على بنفسجي ..
الهنوف : هاااه ولا شي بردانه شوي ..
حنان : بردانة والا بدت تطيح بمثل بلوتي الاخت
الهنوف : اقول خلينا نقوم لا اتهور وادفنك هنا ..
حنان : ههههههههه يمه منك خلاص ..

قاموا كلهم وتقدمهم ماجد .. مشوا لين وصلوا للمكان الي دله عليه فيصل وهنـــــــاك
*****************


فيصل لماجد : هلا والله إقلط إقلط
ماجد : هههههه هلا فيك ..
طلال : خليه يقلط وانا بوصل اهله لجلسة الحريم وبالمره اوصيهم على العشاء ..
مشى طلال ومشوا وراه ام ماجد وبناتها مع حنان ..
حنان : الهنوف انتبهي عمري لا تطيحين علينا
الهنوف : إبلعي لسانك احسن لك 
حنان : هههههههههه إن شاء الله 
طلال لام ماجد وبناتها وحنان : تفضلوا الحريم جالسين هناك ..
ام ماجد : زاد الله فضلك ياوليدي .. مشكور
طلال : العفو ياخالة 
وهم بطريقهم لجلسة الحريم طلال ماشال عيونه عن الهنوف .. طبعا" كان يعرفها من عبايتها .. جاته امه من بعد ماوصى على واحد من البزارين يناديها ..
طلال لامه : ما اوصيك يمه على الضيوف تراهم اهل عزيز وغالي ..
ام طلال : لا توصي وانا امك ضيوفك بعيوني ..
طلال : وياليت تسرعون بالعشاء شوي .. ومااوصيك عليه بعد هالله هالله ياام طلال بالعشاء الزين 
ام طلال : ههههههههه إن شاء الله ياوليدي .. أي وصايا ثانية ..
طلال : سلامتك يالغالية ..
ام طلال : الله يسلمك يمه ..
بجلسة الحـــــريم ..
مشاعل تكلم الهنوف : الحين بس صدقت ان الدنيــا صغيرة .. 
الهنوف : ليش ؟؟
مشاعل : توي قبل إسبوع اشوفك لما خبطتي فيني .. والحين اشوفك بس بدون خبطه 
الهنوف : هههههههههههههه مانسيتيها .. المفروض انا الي ما انساها لاني تفشلت قدامك وسببت لك إحراج ...
مشاعل : لا شدعوة انتي ماكنتي قاصده ..
ريم سمعتهم : عن أي خبطة تتكلمون .. فهموني ؟؟
مشاعل : جاتك اكبر ملقوفة بالشرقية هههههههههههههههه
الهنوف : ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ريم : انا زين اوريك يامشاعلووووه ..هههههههههههه
مشاعل : امزح معالك لا تزعلين ..
ريم : لا عادي خذي راحتك بس بجد فهموني السالفة ؟؟
وجلست مشاعل تحكي لريم السالفة ..
ريم : ههههههههههههههههههه بجد اتخيل شكلك وانتي طايحة على وجهك
مشاعل : ريمووووووووه ..
ريم : آسفه خلاص .. هههههههههه
طبعا" ام ماجد كانت جالسة مع الحريم وبدور وحنان جالسين مع باقي البنات ..
ام طلال لمشاعل : مشاعل روحي يابنيتي لاخوك وقولي له ان العشاء جاهز
مشاعل : يمه انا اروح؟؟؟ خلي واحد من البزارين يروح
ام طلال : كلهم يلعبون بره .. ناديتهم محد عبرني .. قومي وانا امك
مشاعل : طيب قايمة .. وليش اقوم خل ادق على جواله احسن ..
دقت مشاعل على طلال بس طلال كان مخلي جواله مع فيصــل ..
فيصل شاف المتصل ((دلوعتي)) استغرب وقال خلني ارد واشوف ..
فيصل : هلا 
مشاعل من الزحمة الي عندها ما ميزت الصوت : طلول امي تقولك العشاء جاهز تعال ..
فيصل عرفها : طلال طلع شوي وراجع انا بجي بداله 
مشاعل احترق وجهها وقفلت على طول .. اما فيصل فجلس يضحك لما تخيل شكلها وهي منصدمه .. 
قام وتوجه لجلســـة الحريم وهنــاك .. نادى على ام فيصل .. الي جابت له عشاء الرجاجيل ..
** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **


عدى باقي الليلة على خير والكل انبسط .. من بعد ما استأذن ماجد وطلع باهله وراحوا لبيتهم ..
بيت ابو طلال وبيت ابو فيصل .. كانوا يرتبون اغراضهم علشان يرجعون قبل صلاة الفجر .. ماعدا ابوفيصل وابوطلال الي اسبقوهم بسيارة وحدة ...
الكل تجهز وركبوا سياراتهم .. 
طلال كان ماخذ بسيارته خالته وبزارينها وامه وريان الي كان جاي مع فيصل بسيارته ..
وفيصل معا ه امه واخته ريم .. 
بقت مشاعل .. كان المفروض ريان مع فيصل ومشاعل مع طلال .. بس فيصل هو الي شار على ريان يركب مع طلال علشان تركب معاه مشاعل ..
مشاعل لما ماشافت لها مكان بسيارة طلال : وانا وين اروح؟؟
ريان : اركبي مع فيصل ..
مشاعل : لا ياشيخ ..
طلال : اركبي مع فيصل يوصلك مافيها شي وبعدين اخته وامه معاه
ريان يساسر مشاعل : روحي اركبي ترى طاردني من سيارته علشانك 
مشاعل فهمت قصد ريان وارتبكت ..
طلال لمشاعل : والحين بتروحين مع فيصل والا ............
مشاعل : لا خلاص بركب وامري لله ..
توجهت لسيارة فيصل وفيصل اول ماشافها .. ابتسم ابتسامة عريضة لاحظتها اخته ريم ..
ريم : انتبه اخاف ينشق فمك من كبر الابتسامة
فيصل : وش عليك انتي خله ينشق ..
ام فيصل من بعد ماسمعتهم : وش الي ينشق .. صاير شي وانا امك؟؟
فيصل : لا يمه جالس امزح مع ريم ..
فتحت مشاعل باب سيارة فيصل واركبت .. وهي مرتبكة وترجف ..
ريم : وناسة مشاعل معانا .. اقول وش رايك تنامين معانا الليلة 
فيصل : فكرة حلوة ..
مشاعل ببالها هذا الي ناقص بعد : لا حبيبتي خليها مره ثانية ..
ريم : ليش ؟؟
فيصل : اذا علي انا ترى ماراح اعضك ..
مشاعل : ......................********ماردت عليه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ام فيصل : هي يابنيتي ورى ماتنامين عندنا تسلين ريم دامها عطلة ..
مشاعل : معليش مرت عمي خلوها لمرة ثانية ..
ام فيصل : براحتك يابنيتي ..
فيصل حس ان مشاعل مزعوجة من شي وخاف لا يكون السبب انها ركبت معاه ..
طول الطريق وهو يفكــر بباله وخــايف ..
((الظاهر يافيصل ان مشاعل صدق ماتكن لك أي مشاعر .. وحبك من طرف واحد بس ليش تلومهــا هي ماتدري عن حبك ولافكرت تصارحها ... بس مايحتاج اصارحها المفروض تفهمها .. تفهم انها حب حيــاتي واملي بهالدنيــا من وانا صغير .. تفهم اني احبهــا موت و رايدها .. ))
تنهد فيصل تنهيدة قويــة سمعتها مشاعل .. وناظرته بالمرايــة .. 
مشاعل تعرف ومتأكدة ان فيصل يحبها .. كلامه وتصرفاته بوجودها كلها تدل على هالشي .. بس مو عارفه ليه مو قادرة تتقبل فكــرة حبه لها .. وهي بدورها تتجاهل إحساسها بحبه ..
جات عينه بعينها .. وكأنها فهمت وش الي بداخلهـــا ..
((يامشــاعل حسي فينـــــــــــي ))
** ** ** ** ** ** ** *** ** ** **


بيــــــوم الاربعــــاء .. ((موعد عبد الرحمن وحنان))
حنــان دقت على الهنوف تعلمها بالوقت الي بيطلعون فيه والمكان الي بيكون عبد الرحمن منتظرهم فيه ..
الهنوف : ايه عرفته .. طيب الساعة كم ؟؟
حنان : على الساعة اربع ..
الهنوف : بس ماراح نطول فهمتيه هالشي ..؟؟
حنان : ايه قلت له وهو بعد قلبي تفهم وماعارض ..
الهنوف : اوكي اشوفك العصر .. سي يوو
حنان : اوكي .. سي يوو توو
رمت الجوال على السرير .. وانسدحت .. تفكر شلون بتقابل حبيبها عبد الرحمن وتتخيل شكــله .. اكيد وسيم وحلوو مثل ماوصف لي شكله .. فديته بعد عمري
وأخيرا" بشوفك ..
على عكس الهنوف .. الي حست انها بتدخل نفسها بدوامة الله العالم على وين بتوقف فيها ..
** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **


بيوم الاربعاء (( العصر )) ..
الساعة 3 ونص .. والهنوف تجهزت وجالسة تنتظر حنان تجيها مع السواق الي بيوصلهم للمكان الي حدده عبد الرحمن ..0
*************


بيوم الاربعاء (( العصر )) ..
الساعة 3 ونص .. والهنوف تجهزت وجالسة تنتظر حنان تجيها مع السواق الي بيوصلهم للمكان الي حدده عبد الرحمن ..

وصلت حنان لبيت ابو ماجد .. .. وطلعت معاها الهنوف ..
وهم بطريقهم للمكان في السيارة كانت الهنوف توصي حنان ..
الهنوف : لا تتركي له فرصة يختلي فيك .. 
حنان : لا تخافي ماراح اترك له فرصة وبعدين انتي معاي .
وصلوا للمكان الي كان عبارة عن عمارة .. وجنب باب العمارة كان واقف شخص .. الي هو عبد الرحمن ..
انزلت حنان مع الهنوف من السيارة وكل وحده قلبها بيطيح ..
دخل عبد الرحمن العمارة واتبعوه حنان والهنوف .. طبعا" عبد الرحمن ماكان عارف مين حنان لانهم متغطيات .. وحنان نفس الشي ماكانت تعرف اذا كان هذا عبدالرحمن والا خويه لانها ولا مرة شافته .. ياما طلبته صورة له بس هو كان رافض .. وهي بدون تردد عطته صورتها .. 
وصلوا لعند شقة بالطابق الثالث فتح الباب ودخل ودخلوا وراه ..
كان خوي عبد الرحمن الي هو سلمان جالس بالشقة ..
عبد الرحمن ببتسامته الخبيثة : تفضلوا ..
حنان شوي وتذوب ودها تعرف مين عبد الرحمن فيهم .. على عكس الهنوف الي كانت مقروفة بداخلها من الي يحصل ..
عبد الرحمن : بتظلون متغطيات .. افتشوا ترى مافي احد غيرنا ..
الهنوف وكأن احد صافعها على وجهها قالت لحنان : هذا الي ناقص بعد ..
حنان بكل رقة : يوه يالهنوف افتشي مافيها شي ..
الهنوف : تبين تفتشين انتي افتشي انا لا 
حنان : افتشي لا تفشلينا .. بتظلين طول الوقت متغطية .. ماراح يضرك لو فتشتي خمس دقايق ..
عبد الرحمن وجنبه سلمان : على ايش رسيتو ياحلوين ..
وبهاللحظة فتشت حنان .. وعرفها عبد الرحمن .. ظلت الهنوف مترددة ..
سلمان : والحلوة الثانية ماودها .. ترى ماراح ناكل وجهك هههههههههه
الهنوف ببالها سيارة تدعس وجهك قل آمين ..
حنان للهنوف الي ظلت متغطية : افتشي عاد ماصارت كلها ربع ساعة وطالعين .
طفشت الهنوف من نق حنان عليها وفتشت .. 
عبد الرحمن اول ماشافها انخبل .. قام يقارن بباله بين حنان والهنوف .. حنان حلوة صحيح بس الهنوف تفوقها حلاوة ..
عبد الرحمن لسلمان : تعال ابيك شوي ..
سلمان : زين ..
دخلوا المطبخ .. وهنـــــــــــاك ..
سلمان : لا ياشيخ انت قلت لي الثانية لك .. 
عبد الرحمن : خلاص متنازل عن الاولى .. الخبلة حقتي ماوريتها وجهي ولا مرة يعني لو تروح وتقول انا عبد الرحمن بتصدق ..
سلمان : والخبلة الثانية الي معاها ..
عبدالرحمن : هذي خبلة حرام عليك .. اذا هالجمال والحلاوة تسميها خبلة وش خليت للي معها .. انا ما ادري ليه حظي طايح مع الحلوات .. ماابتلش الا بقشرات 
سلمان : مايجيك الا قشرات الا لانك اقشر مثلهم .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عبد الرحمن : اقول تلايط بس .. ويالله لا تنسى انا انت وانت انا ..
سلمان : لحظة خلني استوعب الجملة ((أنا انت وانت أنا)) !!!!!!!!
عبدالرحمن وهو جار سلمان : اقول يالله بس

..........

الاجزاء موجودة .. وبحطها 
بس ابي تفاعل منكـم
يالله لا تفشلوني  :evil: 

تحياتي 

دنيا الاحلام

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالقصه 
الله يعطيش العافيه
ننتظر التكمله
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الهنوف : وينهم هذولي ؟؟ ترى ماراح نطول ..
حنان : مدري يؤيؤيؤيؤيؤ كاهم جاييين 
جاء عبد الرحمن ومن وراه سلمان ... ظلوا واقفين قدام الهنوف وحنان الي كانوا جالسين على كنبة وحدة وجنب بعض ..
سلمان وكأنه عبد الرحمن : حنان ؟؟؟
حنان وقلبها بيطير : هلا ..
سلمان وكأنه عبد الرحمن : ماودك تقومين و تجلسين جنبي 
حنان ماتت حيا : الا ودي ..
مسكها سلمان من يدها ومشى معاها لكنبة بالجهة الثانية وجلسها ..و جلس جنبها ..
سلمان وكأنه عبد الرحمن : تدرين ماتوقعتك بهالجمال .. الصورة الي ارسلتيها قدام القمر الي جنبي ولاشي ..
حنان خلاص ذابت : عاد لاتبالغ رحومي .. يكفي
سلمان : اموت على الي تستحي أنا ..
بالجهة الثانية كان عبد الرحمن جالس بعيد شوي عن الهنوف .. وكلما قرب منها هي تباعدت .. لحد مابقى مكان ..
ضاقت الهنوف وثارت عليه : وبعدين ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : ولاقبلين .. ابي اجلس جنب القمر ..
الهنوف بشمئزاز : دور لك قمر غيري ..
عبد الرحمن : طيب ماقالي القمر وش اسمه ؟؟
الهنوف : وش خصك .. ولو سمحت بعد شوي ..
عبد الرحمن بعد شوي عنها بس رجع قرب : شفتي كلما بعدت قلبي يرجعني مايقدر يشوف هالجمال وماينجذب له ..
الهنوف : كثر منها ..
عبد الرحمن ماتحمل مد يده ليدها ومسكها .. الهنوف على طول قامت وثارت عليه ..
الهنوف : صدق انك ماتستحي .. وتوجهت لعند حنان الي كانت غرقانه مع سلمان على انه عبد الرحمن ..
الهنوف : حنان قومي مشينا 
حنان : الهنوف شفيك ؟؟
عبد الرحمن سمع حنان : إسمك الهنوف امممممم حلوووو
الهنوف وصلت حدها : قلت لك قومي مشينا ..
حنان : طيب طيب ..
سلمان لحنان : وين؟؟ مابعد شبعت منك حبيبتي 
حنان : معليش حبيبي تأخرنا ..
عبد الرحمن : ماصار لكم نصف ساعة ..
سلمان : ماكان هذا اتفاقنا ياحنان ..
حنان : خليها مرة ثانية ..
سلمان : وعد .. حنونتي
حنان : وعد ..
الهنوف راحت بتطلع قبل حنان من الشقة بس الباب مقفول ..
عبد الرحمن : الباب مقفول ..
الهنوف وعينها بعينه : تسمح تفتحه ..
عبد الرحمن بباله : باين انك عنيدة وصلبة لكن مصيري اكسرك ..
فتح الباب وطلعت الهنوف مع حنان ..
بالسيـــــــــــــــــــــــارة ..
حنان : وش الي سويتيه ؟؟
الهنوف بتعصيبة : وش سويت ؟؟
حنان : خربتي الطلعة كلها ..
الهنوف : إنعل ابوها من طلعة .. 
حنان : الهنوف شفيك خبريني خوي عبد الرحمن سوى لك شي ؟؟
الهنوف : لا ماسوى لي شي الحقير .. بس بغى يتمادى معاي .. ومسك يدي ..
حنان : هههههههه كل هالتعصيب علشان مسك يدك .. اجل لو يبوسك وش راح تسوين بتذبحينه ..
الهنوف باستغراب : مستهجنة الشي ياحنان .. اذا انتي عارضة نفسك وماهمك كرامتك ولا شرفك .. انا يهمني ..
حنان انصدمت من كلام الهنوف .. وماتكلمت .. لان الهنوف صادقة بكل كلمة قالتها .. 
وصلت الهنوف لبيتهم وقبل ماتنزل : اسمعي ياحنان ترى الشرف اغلى شي عند البنت ولا ضاع مالها أي قيمة .. لا عرفتي قيمة هالشرف كلميني ..
قالت هالكلمة لحنان الي حستها مثل الخنجر طعن فيها .. الهنوف عمرها ماكلمتها بهالطريقة ولا تصورت ان ممكن يجي يوم وتتخلى عنها الهنوف.. دارت فيها الدنيا .. 
وصلت البيت وكان ابوها جالس بالصالة .. دخلت وصعدت لغرفتها ولا كانه موجود .. لان هذا اصلا" شعورها عمرها ماحست ان عندها اب كانت تعتبره ميت مثل امها ..
فسخت عبايتها ورمت نفسها على السرير .. وانفجرت بالبكاء .. تعيد كلام الهنوف ببالها ..
** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **


بالشقـــــــة ..

سلمان : والحين حنونة لي ..
عبد الرحمن يقلد سلمان : حنونة لي .. ايه لك خذها ..
سلمان : وانت ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : انا لي الجمال .. الهنوف ..
سلمان : شكلها عنيدة ومو سهلة عكس حنان الي تحس شوي وترمي نفسها عليك
عبد الرحمن : مصيرها ترضخ لي .. وانت الله يهنيك بلي عندك ..
سلمان : طيب عطني رقمها علشان ادق عليها .. تراي مولع وابي اطفي على صوتها ..
عبد الرحمن : ههههههههههههه يلعنك قل آمين 
سلمان : ههههههههههه آمين وياك ..
** ** ** ** ** ** ** ** **

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشاعل طبعا" من بعد ما التقت بالهنوف في الطلعة .. وتعرفت عليها توطدت علاقتهم ببعض ..
صارت مشاعل تكلم الهنوف بالتلفون حتى بالماسنجر .. 
كانت تعجبها الهنوف بخفة دمها وذوقها.. والهنوف بعد كان يعجبها تواضع مشاعل وبساطتها .. 
مشاعل تكلم الهنوف بالتلفون : وش رايك تجيني ونطلع ..
الهنوف : نطلع نروح وين ؟؟
مشاعل : امممممم نروح لمجمع ....... وبالمره نمر محلات اخوي طلال .. 
الهنوف : فكره حلوة بس يبي لي اسئل اخوي ماجد ..
مشاعل : أكيد اسئليه ..
الهنوف : طيب متى ناوية تطلعين ..
مشاعل : بكرة اذا ماعندك مانع ..
الهنوف : اوكي حلو .. اسئله وارد لك خبر ..
مشاعل : اوكي .. اشوفك على خير 
الهنوف : وانتي من هله .. مع السلامة
مشاعل : الله يسلمك 
*****************
طلال سمع اخته مشاعل تكلم بالتلفون : شعولة تكلم مين ؟؟
مشاعل ابتسمت : اكلم الهنوف اخت صاحبك ماجد
طلال : اسم اخته الهنوف ؟؟ 
مشاعل : ايه اسمها الهنوف عنده اختين الهنوف اكبر وحده وبدور ..
طلال : من وين تعرفتي عليها ؟؟ 
مشاعل : هههههههههههههه طلال شفيك مسرع ماتنسى .. مو انت الي بطلعة البحر عزمتهم عالجلسة عندنا ومنها تعرفنا على بعض .. وانا اصلا" اعرفها من قبل 
طلال : من وين ؟؟
مشاعل : معاي بنفس المدرسة .. وكان لها موقف معاي
وبدت مشاعل تضحك لما تذكرت كيف اول مره تقابلت فيها مع الهنوف ..
طلال : شفيك تضحكين .. وش هالموقف ...
حكت له مشاعل عن الخبطة الي صارت بينهم ..
طلال ماقدر يستحمل وانفجر ضحك ..
مشاعل : شفيك تضحك علي ؟؟
طلال : هههههههههههههه اضحك على شكلك ..
مشاعل : طلول ترى ازعل منك 
طلال : لا خلاص آسف كل شي ولا زعلك ..
مشاعل : طيب بكرة انا والهنوف جايين نزورك بالمحلات .. هالله هالله بالبضاعة الزينة لا تفشلني مع البنت 
طلال : افااا انا افشلك .. حياكم الله وابشري بسعدك ..

حنان من بعد الهنوف وتخليها عنها حست نفسها ضايعة .. الهنوف كانت اكثر من صديقة لها كانت صديقتها واختها وامها وكل شي مهم بالنسبة لها .. والحين تركتها وراحت .. 
جلست تقلب الجوال بيدها .. وفجأة دق سلمان وطبعا" كان متفق مع عبد الرحمن على انه هو عبد الرحمن حبيبها ..
دق قلبها بقوة وابتسمت غصبا" عليها .. جات بترد .. تذكرت كلام الهنوف وصورتها يوم تقول لها )) : لا عرفتي قيمة هالشرف كلميني ))
حست بصراع داخلها بين حبها لعبد الرحمن والهنوف والشرف .. راحت تتساءل بنفسها .. وش اسوي موذنبي اذا حبيته وصرت ما اشوف دنيتي بدونه احبه ايه احبه .. عبدالرحمن عطاني الحب الي فقدته من سنين .. عوضني حنان الام والاب .. 
جاها صوت ضميرها يعارضها : لو يحبك طلبك بس لانه يتسلى فيك جالس يماطل لين يوصل للي يبيه .. 
صرخت ترد على هالصوت : لا عبدالرحمن يحبني ويحبني بجنون بس ينتظر لين اثبت له حبي ..
رجع صوت الضمير يخاطبها : اوهمي نفسك بحبه لين تغرقين ولا غرقتي لا هو ولا غيره بينفعك .. عبد الرحمن استغلالي وكذاب
ردت عليه : لا عبد الرحمن يحبني وصادق معي انت الي كذاب انت الي كذاب
صوت الضمير : هذا الحقيقة ياحنان مهما اوهمتي نفسك بعكسها .. هذي الحقيقة .. هذي الحقيقة ..
مسكت راسها بيدينها وصرخت صرخة قوية : لااااااااااااااااا .. 
رمت نفسها عالسرير .. تبكي وتبكي حست بتعب كبير وكأنها كانت بمعركة .. واستسلمت للنوم .. 
********************


بجهة ثانية ........
سلمان : شفيها هذي ماترد ..
عبد الرحمن : مين ؟؟ 
سلمان : الخبلة الي كانت لك 
عبد الرحمن : تلاقيها منخمدة دق دق مرة ثانية .. ولاتنسى الي وصيتك عليه 
سلمان : اوكي ..
رجع سلمان ودق على حنان ..
حنان لسى نايمة .. سمعت صوت الجوال .. شافت رقم عبد الرحمن وردت ..
حنان وبصوتها النوم : هلا 
سلمان : هلا بحياتي هلا بعمري وينك؟؟
حنان : هلا مين ؟؟ عبد الرحمن ؟؟
سلمان : شفيك ماعرفتيني قلبي ..
حنان : ليه صوتك متغير 
سلمان ارتبك وحس فيه عبدالرحمن .. طلب منه ينزل الجوال من اذنه لحظة ..
سلمان : الظاهر انه لاحظت الفرق بالصوت 
عبدالرحمن : اكيد بتلاحظ وش جاب صوت العنز لصوتي ..
سلمان : لا والله 
عبدالرحمن : شف لك تصريفة قول اني مزكم مثلا"
سلمان : طيب طيب
رجع حط الجوال بأذنه ..
حنان : رحومي اكلمك وينك ..
سلمان : معاك قلبي ..
حنان : شفيه صوتك متغير ؟؟
سلمان : مزكم شوي ..
حنان : يابعد عمري 
سلمان : وتعبان ..
حنان : بعد قلبي 
سلمان : ومرهق ..
وطرااااااااااخ من عبد الرحمن ..
سلمان : آي 
حنان : شفيك حبيبي ؟؟
سلمان : لا ولا شي قلبووو , اقول حنونتي ؟؟
حنان : آمر يابعد عمر حنونة
سلمان : خويتك الي جبتيها معك ذاك اليوم 
حنان : قصدك الهنوف ؟؟
سلمان : ايه 
حنان : شفيها؟؟
سلمان : عبد الرحمن آآ قصدي سلمان عاجبته البنت وطلب مني اكلمك علشان تعرفيه عليها 
حنان : بس الهنوف ماتكلم ..
سلمان : حبيبتي علينــــــــــــــا 
حنان : لا بجد رحومي الهنوف ماتكلم واصلا" هي قاطعتني من ذاك اليوم الي قابلتك فيه ..
سلمان : والمعنى يعني ؟؟ ماراح تعرفي خويي عليها 
حنان : مقدر اقولك الهنوف ماعادت تكلمني 
سلمان : طيب عطيني رقمها وهو يدق ويكلمها ..
حنان : لا ياعبد الرحمن الهنوف لو تدري بتقلب الدنيا ..
عبد الرحمن لسلمان الي قاعد جنبه : وشو مو راضية تعطيك الرقم ؟؟
سلمان : لا , تقول البنت ماعندها هالحركات ..
عبد الرحمن : عطني اكلمها ..
سلمان : شلون تكلمها وأنا ....................
عبد الرحمن : اقولك عطني ...
عبد الرحمن أخذ الجوال من يد سلمان وبدأ يكلم ..
عبد الرحمن : حنان 
حنان مستغربة : هلا شفيه ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : عطيني رقم خويتك الحين ؟؟
حنان : شفيه صوتك رجع تغير ..
عبد الرحمن بتعصيبة : ماعليك من صوتي الحين اقولك عطيني الرقم وبسرعة
حنان : بس الهنوف ...........
قاطعها عبد الرحمن : قسم بالله اذا ماتعطيني رقمها الحين لا اعرفك ولا تعرفيني 
حنان : عبد الرحمن ليش كذا اقولك البنت ................
ورجع قاطعها : لا وصورك بتلاقيها بكل مكـــان ..
غصت حنان وماقدرت تتكلم .. مصدومة .. من الي تسمعه ..
عبد الرحمن : والحين بتعطيني رقمها والا لا ؟؟
حنان باكية : ليش كذا ياعبد الرحمن ليش ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : سكت عنك بمافيه الكفاية .. جيتك بالطيب وشفتي حالك علي وقمتي تتغلين .. والظاهر ماينفع معاكا الا العين الحمراء ..
حنان بعدها تبكي ...
عبد الرحمن وهو يصارخ : عطيني الرقم بسرعة ..
حنان بعدها تبكي : طيب ..
عطته الرقم ومن بعد ما اخذه رجع الجوال لسلمان وقاله : خذ تفاهم معها ..
سلمان : خربت ام السالفة الحين وشو اتفاهم معها ..
عبد الرحمن : والله عاد مشكلتك .. سلام ..
طلع عبد الرحمن من بعد ما اخذ رقم الهنوف .. 
حنان انهارت .. مصدومة معقول يكون عبد الرحمن كذا .. يهددني انا , انا حنان الي ماينام الليل الا لما يسمع صوتي .. انا الي كنت له على قولته مثل الهواء الي يتنفسه .. انا يسوي فيني كذا .. ليش ؟؟
دق جوالها والمتصل رحومي <<<<< كذا كانت مسميته بجوالها ..
فز قلبها وزاد بكاها .. ليش رجع دق .. علشان يرجع يهددني بعد .. 
دق سلمان مرة ومرتين .. شافت اصراره على انه يكلمها قالت يمكن حس بغلطه ويبي يتأسف ..
ردت عالجوال ..
حنان وباين على صوتها انها تبكي : هلا
سلمان : تبكين ياقلبي ..
لاحظت حنان تغير الصوت بس ما اعارته أي اهمية بعدها مصدومة من الكلام الي قاله لها عبد الرحمن ..
سلمان : اكلمك حياتي شفيك زعلانة مني 
حنان : الكلام الي قلته مو شوي .. ابد ماتوقعتك بيوم تهددني .. 
ورجعت تبكي ..
سلمان في بالها : وش هالبلشة ياربي كله منك ياعبد الرحمن الله لا يوفقك ..
سلمان : لحظة غضب ياقلبي لحظة غضب يالله حبيبتي امسحي دموعك يوجعني قلبي لا شفتك تبكين ..
حنان : صدق ياعبد الرحمن , طيب ليش هددتني ؟؟
سلمان : ايه صدق , انتي عصبتيني وخليتيني اتكلم كذا .. يالله خلاص حبيبتي انسي الي صار ..
حنان بضحكة خفيفة : طيب حبيبي ..
سلمان : زعــــــلانة عيوني ؟؟
حنان : لا وانا اقدر ازعل منك
سلمان : طيب اثبتي انك مو زعلانة ؟؟
حنان : كيف ؟؟
سلمان : سمعيني اقوى بوسة ؟؟
حنان : طيب امووووووووووووووووووووووااااااااه ..
سلمان : الحين صدقت , حنان ؟؟..
حنان : عيونها و قلبها آمر ..
سلمان : أحبـــك ..
حنان : وانا اموت فيك ..
****************


حنان رغم قسوة عبد الرحمن معاها الا انها ما تقدر تعيش بلياه .. هي ماكانت تقدر تعيش بدونه لما كانت الهنوف معاها وشلون الحين وحتى الهنوف تخلت عنها ومابقى عندها شي اغلى من عبد الرحمن ..


//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم ثاني ..
الهنوف استئذنت من اخوها ماجد علشان تطلع مع مشاعل للسوق .. واخوها ماعارض خصوصا" لما درى انها بتطلع مع اخت طلال ..
الهنوف تكلم مشاعل الي كانت بالطريق جاية للهنوف : ايه جاهزة , انتظرك ..
بدور : ايه من قدك كل يوم والثاني طلعة مرة مع حنان والحين مع مشاعل وبكرة الله يستر مع مين ..
الهنوف : لا , اقول وش رايك تذلفين لغرفتك ابرك ..
بدور : بذلف بدون ماتقولي ..
راحت بدور لغرفتها .. سمعت الهنوف صوت سيارة مشاعل وطلعت ..
وبالسيــــــــــــــــــــــــارة ..
مشاعل : هاااه وين تحبين نروح بالاول ؟؟
الهنوف : بكيفك أي مكان تختارينه ..
طلال كان هو الي يسوق السيارة بس الهنوف ما انتبهت .. 
مشاعل : اقول طلول ودنا لمجمع ...... ودنا نشوف وش عندهم جديد نازل
الهنوف من سمعت اسم طلال انخبصت فوق تحت .. 
طلال : تآمرين عمتي مشاعل ..
مشاعل : هههههههههههه عمتك لا تكبرني ..
طلال : هههههههههه خلاص ولا يهمك يا اختي مشاعل
مشاعل : ايوه كذا .. اقول الهنوف ليش ماجبتي بدور معك ..
الهنوف تبي تصرف السالفة ماودها تقول ان بدور ماتطيق مشاعل : بدور ماتحب تطلع كثير ..
مشاعل : ايه غريبة مافي احد مايحب يطلع هالايام .. الواحد بس وده يفتك من الحبسة بالبيت 
الهنوف : ايه والله انك صادقة ..
طلال : يالله وصلنا انزلوا .. 
مشاعل : ما بتنزل معنا ..
طلال : لا بنزل بس بوقف السيارة وبجي لكم 
مشاعل : طيب ..
الهنوف ببالها : اوف ياربي مو قادرة اتحمله بالسيارة وابي متى بس نوصل طلع بينزل معنا .. 
دخلت مشاعل والهنوف للمجمع .. وطلال أخذ السيارة ووقفها بالمواقف .. ورجع لهم ..
مشاعل : وي يالهنوف طالعي ذيك البلوزة تجنن صح ؟؟
الهنوف : واو روعة بس لونها غامق شوي 
مشاعل : خل ندخل ونسئل يمكن عندهم لون افتح من هذا .. بصراحة البلوزة روعة ماتتفوت 
الهنوف : اوكي ..
مشاعل من بعد مادخلوا المحل : لو سمحت اخوي نبي البلوزة الي هناك بس مافي افتح من هاللون ؟؟
البائع الي بالمحل كان شوي مايع : لا فيه فيه 
مشاعل : لو سمحت عطنا فاتح وياليت يكون وردي ..
البائع : ابشري بوردي فاتح لاحلى وردة ..
مشاعل : نعم اخوي ماسمعت ....
الهنوف : مشاعل مانبي مشاكل .. خل ناخذها ونطلع 
مشاعل : ماسمعتي قليل الادب وش يقول .. صبر خل طلال يجي والله لاخليه يربيه ..
الهنوف : وليش المشاكل .. اكسري الشر وخل نطلع .. 
البائع جاب البلوزة الوردي الي طلبتها مشاعل .. بس قبل لا تحاسبه ..
قالت له : هذي البلوزة الوردي ..
البائع بمياعة : ايه
رمتها مشاعل بوجهه وطلعت .. وطلعت من وراها الهنوف وهي تضحك على شكل البائع ..
سمعوا صوت طلال من وراهم يناديهم .. ووقفوا ..
طلال : وينكم ؟؟ مداكم توصلون للطابق الثاني ؟؟
مشاعل : لا بس بس قلنا نبدي من فوق .. خصوصا" ان محلات الازياء النسائية اغلبها فوق ..
طلال : وعسى شريتوا شي ؟؟
مشاعل : لا كنا بنشتري .. بس البائع قليل الادب ....
قاطعها طلال : وش سوى ؟؟
مشاعل : ماسوى شي بس جالس يكلمني بمياعة .. حسيته شوي وبيطيح علي ..
ضحك طلال .. 
مشاعل : تضحك ياطلال ..؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!
طلال : تبيني ابكي , هالاشكال ياكثرها .. ارميها ورى ظهرك .. يالله مشينا ..

.. .. .. .. 

ظلوا يفرون بالمجمع .. ومشاعل ماقصرت ماخلت شي ما اخذته .. الهنوف اعجبتها ساعة واخذتها لبدور ..
مشاعل : الهنوف ما اخذتي شي لك ؟؟
الهنوف : اممممم ما احس اني ابي شي ..
مشاعل تغمز بعينها : ليكون مستحيه من طلال ؟؟
طلال سمعها : مين الي مستحي مني ؟؟
مشاعل : الهنوف فرينا المجمع كله وحتى محلاتك ولا اخذت شي ..
طلال : افا ليكون ما عجبها شي ؟؟
مشاعل : لا ما اعتقد اكيد مستحيه .. 
الهنوف ساكتة وتسمع كلامهم .. 
مشاعل وهي تأشر لبعيد : مو كأنها خويتي اسمهان .. لا هي خل اروح اسلم عليها 
انتظروني هنا .. جاية ..
ظلت الهنوف مع طلال .. 
الهنوف ببالها : ياربي كان اخذتني معها ..
طلال واقف جنب الهنوف .. بعيد عنها شوي بس .. يفكر بينه وبين نفسه ..
ليتك تدرين وش صار فيني ذاك اليوم .. مدري صدف والا القدر مخبي لنا شي ..
تعب من الوقفة .. واخته مشاعل لحد الان طايحة مع خويتها بالكلام .. قرر يجلس عالكرسي الي جنبهم .. بس شلون يقعد هو وتظل البنت ((الهنوف)) واقفة ..
طلال : مشاعل باينتها بطول .. تقدرين تجلسين عالكرسي الي هناك .. 
الهنوف : ........................ <<<< بعدها واقفة وساكتة 
طلال بباله : يؤ شفيها ؟؟
طلال رجع وعاد كلامه : تقدرين تجلسين عالكرسي الي هناك ..
الهنوف اصلا" سرحانة وغارقة بعالم ثاني .. 
طلال : الهنوف ؟؟
الهنوف انتبهت لطلال .. ارتبكت .. : نعم 
طلال : تقدرين تجلسين عالكرسي الي هناك .. مشاعل طولت ..
الهنوف : ماله داعي ..
طلال : براحتك ..
جلس طلال عالكرسي وحط رجل على رجل وجلس يحوس بجواله .. قصده يقهرها
والهنوف واقفة جنبه .. متنرفزة من اسلوبه .. تقول بينها وبين نفسها : شوف الي مايستحي جالس وانا واقفة لا وحاط رجل على رجل .. حتى لو رفضت اني اجلس على الاقل يخلي عنده شوية ذوق ويوقف معاي ..
رجعت مشاعل ..
مشاعل : هاه تأخرت ؟؟
طلال : لا شدعوة اصلا" ماجلستي معاها شي روحي كملي ..
مشاعل : تتطنز ؟؟
طلال : صار لك ساعة جالسة معاها وانا والهنوف ملطوعين ننتظر حضرة جنابك ..
فز قلب الهنوف يوم سمعته ينطق اسمها .. ماتدري ليه بس نبرة اسمها بفمه حسستها باحساس غريب ..
مشاعل : طيب آسفه شسوي خويتي و صارلي زمان ما شفتها .. قلت فرصة دام اني شفتها اسلم عليها .. 
طلال : طيب مشينا ..
مشاعل : طيب , اعذريني يالهنوف اكيد تعبتي من الوقفة ..
الهنوف : لا عادي ..
مشاعل : وانت ياطلال حتى ماخليت المخلوقة تجلس ..
طلال : قلت لها تجلس هي الي ما رضت .. اقول مشينا بس ..
مشاعل : طيب ..
الهنوف ببالها : الله يعينك يامشاعل مدري شلون مستحمله هالطلال الي شايف نفسه ..
*********************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ببيت ابو فيصل ..
فيصل كان جالس مع ابوه وامه بالصالة .. يشربون شاهي .. وفيصل لقاها فرصة علشان يفاتح ابوه بموضوع خطبته لمشاعل ..
فيصل : اقول ابوي ..
ابو فيصل : آمر وانا ابوك ..
فيصل : انا نويت اتزوج ..
ام فيصل بفرح : صدق يمه ابركها من ساعة .. هاه ومين السعيدة ؟؟
فيصل : بنت عمي مشاعل ..
ابو فيصل فرح باختيار ولده : نعم الاختيار ياولدي ..
ام فيصل : مشاعل ما شاء الله عليها جمال ودلال وأدب .. ويكفي انها بنت عمك
فيصل : ابيك يبه تفاتح عمي بالموضوع .. 
ابو فيصل : إن شاء الله ياولدي .. ليلة الخميس بإذن الله نسير عليهم بالبيت وافاتحه بالموضوع ..
ام فيصل : والله وكبرت يافيصل .. 
ابو فيصل : اجل تبينه يصغر .!!!
ام فيصل طاحت دمعتها غصبا" عنها ..
فيصل لما شاف دمعة امه : شفيك يمه تبكين ؟؟
ابو فيصل : ههههههههه متأثرة ..
ام فيصل : لا تلومني .. وحيدي وكبر وبشوفه معرس إن شاء الله ..
فيصل : الله لا يحرمني منك يالغالية ..
ام فيصل : ولا يحرمني منك ياوليدي ويحرسك بشبابك قل آمين ..
ابو فيصل وفيصل : آمين 
*********************************


بالليــــــل ..
الهنوف كانت جالسة بغرفتها .. عندها إمتحان جغرافيا ((دوري)) .. وجالسة تذاكر .. فجأة دق الجوال .. طالعت الرقم لقته رقم غريب ماتعرفه .. فضلت انها تحقره وماترد .. استمر الرقم يدق ويدق ويدق .. بالاخير قررت ترد وتشوف مين الحمار الي زاعجها ..
الهنوف بتعصيبة : الو خير ..
عبد الرحمن : يؤ أعصابك ياحلو 
الهنوف : جعل ما تحلى لك دنيا مين ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : وشلون ماتحلى وانا جالس اسمع صوت القمر
الهنوف : صدق ماتستحي ..
عبد الرحمن : تارك الحيا لك يابعدي ..
الهنوف اشتعلت بداخلها من وقاحته : اقول ياوقح لا ترجع تدق والا مايصير لك طيب
عبد الرحمن : اعصابك يالهنوف ..
الهنوف انصدمت .. من وين يعرف اسمها اصلا" من هو ..
الهنوف : مين انت ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : مستغربة اني اعرف اسمك صح؟؟.. 
الهنوف : مين انت بسرعة ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : جايك بالكلام , لا تستغربي انا اعرف اسمك واعرف كل شي يخصك .. لا وشايفك بعد , أنا خوي عبد الرحمن سلمان ..
الهنوف : ومنين جايب رقمي ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : خلينا من سالفة منين جايب الرقم , وبعطيك من الاخير انا داق ابي اتعرف عليك .. بالعربي ابيك تكونين خويتي ..
الهنوف : روح دور لك وحده خايسة مثلك تقبل تكون خويتك ..
وتوها بتقفل الجوال بوجهه استوقفها بقوله ..
عبد الرحمن : وإذا قلت لك صورك بتنتشر بكل مكان ..
الهنوف : بقول انك واحد كذاب وسافل وحقير .. 
عبد الرحمن : تحسبين يوم نطلبكم تفتشون وجوهكم بالشقة لله كذا , لا علشان آخذ الشي الي يضمن لي الثمن .. 
الهنوف باستهزاء : ووشو الثمن إن شاء الله ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : والله لا قابلتك تعرفين وش هالثمن ..
الهنوف : اقابلك باحلامك ..
عبد الرحمن : انصحك تفكري زين ولا تتهوري ..
الهنوف على طول قفلت بوجهه .. دارت فيها الدنيــا وجلست تلعن ببالها الساعة الي وافقت فيها تروح مع حنان ..
رجعت مسكت الجوال ودقت رقم حنان بعصبية ..
حنان : الو الهنوف 
الهنوف : ايه الهنوف اسمعي ياحنان انا صدق طلعت معك ذاك اليوم ووافقتك بالشي الي سويتيه بس نصحتك مليون مره وقلت ياحنان لا تسمحي له يمسك عليك شي ..
حنان : الهنوف شفيه وش صاير ؟؟
الهنوف : تسوين نفسك ماتدرين على بالك ما ادري انه انتي الي عطيتيه رقمي ..
حنان : آسفة يالهنوف بس عبد الرحمن هددني بالصور الي تخصني والي بسبب غبائي عطيتها ياه ..
الهنوف : عطيتيه الصور ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!! شقلت انا ذاك اليوم مو قلت لا تعطيه الا الصور ياحنان الا الصور ..
حنان : شسوي هددني اذا ماعطيته صوري بيتركني على قولته مايتحمل يجلس مع انسان ويحبه مثل السراب حتى صورة وجهه مايعرفها 
الهنوف : جعل سراب يمحيه من هالدنيـــا .. يعني قدر السافل الحقير يمسكنا من اليد الي توجعنا .. لا وربي ما اخليه 
حنان : عبد الرحمن صعب يالهنوف وإذا ما اخذ الشي الي يبيه بيقلب الدنيا ..
الهنوف : دامك تعرفين انه بهالحقارة ليش ظليتي معاه ليش ؟؟
حنان : الي صار صار يالهنوف ولا تكثري اللوم .. يكفيني مافيني ..
الهنوف : الظاهر البحر الي حذرتك مليون مره من غدره غرقتي فيه ياحنان لا وغرقتيني معك فيه ..
حنان وهي باكية : سامحيني يالهنوف ..
الهنوف : اسامحك ؟!!!! أحكمي علينا بالضياع .. سلام 
قفلت الهنوف من حنان .. وهي تحس هموم الدنيــا فوق راسها .. رمت نفسها عالسرير .. وبدت تبكي .. .. ..
باليوم الثاني .. 
راحت الهنوف على المدرسة .. وبما انها ماذاكرت بسبب المصيبة الي طاحت فيها هي وحنان ما حلت زين .. 
وصاحباتها نوال والبتول لا حظوا تغير الهنوف وشرودها .. وكل ما سئلوها عن السبب .. كان السكوت هو الرد الوحيد ..
اما حنان .. ماداومت .. قفلت على نفسها باب غرفتها .. وغرقت ببحر دموعها تلوم نفسها والظروف الي رمتها بهالمصيبة ..
******************

فيصل كان مبسوط حيل لانه واخيرا" بيرتبط بالانسانة الي حبها من صغره .. بس كان بنفس الوقت خايف .. 
خايف من ردة فعل مشاعل وموقفها منه .. فعلشان يستريح طلب من اخته ريم تهاتف مشاعل وتمهد للموضوع ..
مشاعل : هلا والله بريومة .. وينك مختفية ؟؟
ريم : هلا فيك ههههههه لا مختفية ولا شي بس تعرفين مدارس ومن طلع هالنظام الجديد وهم هالكينا بهالامتحانات الدورية ..
مشاعل : ايه وربي صادقة كأنهم ماصدقوا على الله .. إمتحان ورى إمتحان ..
ريم : ههههههههههه شكلك متأزمة ..
مشاعل : ههههههههههه الا متأزمة ونص ..
فيصل كان جالس بجنب ريم .. ولما سمعها طلعت عن الموضوع .. فلصها علشان تنتبه له ..
ريم : آآي 

مشاعل : وشفيك ؟؟
ريم : لحظة مشاعل ..
وحطت ريم يدها عالسماعة علشان لا تسمع مشاعل وجلست تكلم فيصل ..
ريم : وجعتني شفيك انت ..؟؟
فيصل بلهفة : آسف ريوم تعرفين اني احبك وماارضى عليك بس لماشفتك طلعتي عن الموضوع انجبرت افلصك , تكفين اسئليها الحين ..
ريم : طيب اصبر شوي اقدم للسؤال .. مايصير اسئلها خبط لصق كذا ..
فيصل : طيب بس عجلي بمقدماتك تكفين ..
ريم : ههههههه طيب ..
ورجعت حطت السماعة بإذنها .. وحاكت مشاعل ..
مشاعل : شفيك قبل شوي ؟؟
ريم : ههههه مافي شي بس خبطت رجلي بالسرير ووجعتني ..
مشاعل : يؤ سلامتك .. ثاني مرة فتحي عيونك هههههههه
ريم : ههههههههه إن شاء الله .. الا بقولك مشاعل ؟؟
مشاعل : سمي ..
ريم : سم الله عدوك .. أنا في وحدة من صاحباتي اخوها يبي يتقدم لبنت عمه وهو يحبها من صغرهم وميت عليها بس هو خايف ترفضه خصوصا" انها ماتعرف بحقيقة مشاعره ناحيتها او يمكن تعرف بس تتجاهله وبصراحة هي طالبتني حل .. وحبيتك تشاركيني بحلها ..
مشاعل كانت مصغية للموضوع زين .. وماحست انها المعنية بالموضوع ابدا"
مشاعل : مافي الا حل واحد ..
ريم : الي هو ؟؟
مشاعل : يصارحها بحبه وبرغبته فيها .. 
ريم بفرح : رايك كذا ؟؟
مشاعل : ايه اذا لقاها متقبلة مشاعره ومستعدة انها تبادله نفس المشاعر يتوكلون على الله واذا لقى العكس ..... الله يكون بعونه
ريم : خلاص بدق عليها الحين وبقولها .. مشكورة مشاعل .. 
مشاعل : العفو حبيبتي .. ماسويت شي ..
ريم : يالله اشوفك على خير ..
مشاعل : وانتي من اهله .. خلينا نشوفك
ريم : إن شاء الله .. سلام
مشاعل : الله يسلمك
من بعد ماقفلت ريم الخط مع مشاعل التفتت لفيصل وخبرته بكل الي قالته مشاعل واقترحته ..
فيصل : عطيني رقمها ؟؟
ريم : رقم مين ؟؟
فيصل : رقم مشاعل عطيني ياه بسرعة ..
ريم : ليش وش ناوي تسوي ..
فيصل : مو هي اقترحت عليك ان اخو صاحبتك يصارح بنت عمه بحبه لها ..؟؟
ريم : ايه
فيصل : وانتي ماكان قصدك من سؤالك أنا وهي ؟؟
ريم : الا صحيح 
فيصل : خلاص انا ابي رقمها علشان اكلمها واصارحها ..
ريم : ماتخاف يامجنون ..
فيصل : قلتيها مجنون وشلون ا خاف .. 
*******************************************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بجهة ثانيــــــــــــــــــة ..
من بعد مارجعت من المدرسة صعدت لغرفتهــا ماحاكت احد ولا حتى بدور اختها ... قفلت على نفسها الباب .. غرقانة بهمها وهم خويتها الي ضيعتها بطيشها .. تفكر بحل للمصيبة الي وقعت فيها ..
الهنوف تكلم نفسها : آه يالهنوف وش الي جرى .. وش هالمصيبة الي طاحت عليك كنتي تحذرين حنان لا تغرق نفسها .. اثرك غرقتي معاها .. 
أخوها ماجد كان جالس مع امه بالصالة واخته بدور .. لاحظ غياب اخته الهنوف وسئل عنها ..
ماجد : اقول بدور وين الهنوف مااشوفها ؟؟
بدور : الهنوف من جيتها من المدرسة وهي بغرفتها ..
ماجد : ليش وشفيها ؟؟
بدور : مدري والله كل ماسئلتها تصارخ علي وتقولي ما لك شغل ..
ام ماجد : الهنوف متغيرة هاليومين ياولدي .. وجهها شاحب ودوم سرحانة ..
ماجد بخوف : أخاف صاير لها شي بالمدرسة ..
ام ماجد : والله مدري ياوليدي .. هي بس لو تتكلم تريحنا ..
ماجد : انا قايم اشوفها ..
ام ماجد : ايه يمه عفية شفها .. يمكن ترضى تخبرك بلي فيها ..
ماجد : إن شاء الله يمه ..
********************************


أخذ رقمها من أخته .. ومثل الريح ركض لغرفته .. قفل الباب وجلس عالسرير ..
وبيده الجوال .. وقبل لا يضغط رقمها ..
قال : وأخيرا" ياقلبي بترتاح ..
ضغط رقمها وهو يدعي بداخله انها ترد .. طولت بالرد .. الظاهر انها ماراح ترد لانه رقم غريب .. او يمكن مو معاها الجوال ..
وهو بين افكاره .. ردت مشاعل ..
مشاعل : الو 

أخذ رقمها من أخته .. ومثل الريح ركض لغرفته .. قفل الباب وجلس عالسرير ..
وبيده الجوال .. وقبل لا يضغط رقمها ..
قال : وأخيرا" ياقلبي بترتاح ..
ضغط رقمها وهو يدعي بداخله انها ترد .. طولت بالرد .. الظاهر انها ماراح ترد لانه رقم غريب .. او يمكن مو معاها الجوال ..
وهو بين افكاره .. ردت مشاعل ..
مشاعل : الو 
فيصل وقلبه يخفق بقوة : السلام عليكم 
مشاعل : وعليكم السلام .. مين ؟؟
فيصل ببتسامة عريضة : أنا فيصل ولد عمك ..
مشاعل مستغربة : فيصل .. آمر أخوي ؟؟
فيصل حز بنفسه (( كلمة اخوي )) : مشاعل انا بغيتك بسالفة .. قصدي موضوع يخصك ويخصني ..
مشاعل : وش هالموضوع تفضل اسمعك ؟؟
فيصل: مشاعل أنا نويت اتزوج ..
مشاعل : الف مبروك .. طيب وش خصني بالموضوع ؟؟
فيصل و قاهره برودها : مشاعل انتي تستهبلين والا بجد مو عارفة اني اقصدك انتي .. مشاعل انا ابيك تكونين زوجتي ..
مشاعل وتحس قلبها شوي ويطيح : فيصل .....
فيصل : قبل لا تذبحيني بردك اسمعيني .. مشاعل أنا أحبك وحبي لك ماهو حب سنة والا سنتين لا يامشاعل حبي لك عايش بقلبي من وحنا صغار .. من صغرنا وانا اعد السنين والشهور والايام وحتى الدقايق واقول متى يجي اليوم الي اقدر فيه ابوح لك بمشاعري .. واتوج حبي لك بزواجنا .. 
مشاعل كانت تسمعه زين ودمعتها على خدها ..
فيصل : تذكرين يامشاعل الشجرة الي ماكان يعجبنا اللعب الا حولها وحنا صغار 
تذكرين لما نقشنا حروفنا بجذعها .. وربي للحين موجودة وكل مازا د بي 
الشوق لك .. اجلس بجنبها وامرر اصابعي على حروفنا واعيد بذاكرتي ايامنا الحلوة الي قضيناها وحنا نلعب حولها ..
مشاعل لما اشوفك تتجاهليني اتعذب وربي اتعذب .. تعذبني فكرة ان الحب الي كنت احمله لك من وانا صغير يكون من طرف واحد .. 
هذا الي بغيتك تسمعيه يامشاعل وتفهميه .. اني أحبك وابيك حبيبة وزوجة لي ..
مشاعل كانت تبكي بصمت ماتوقعت ان فيصل كان يحمل كل هالمشاعر وكاتمها طول هالسنين .. 
فيصل : على العموم يابنت عمي ليلة الخميس بإذن الله انا والوالد جايين نفاتح عمي بالموضوع .. وردك ما اجبرك تعطيني ياه الحين .. بس بليلة الخميس اتمنى يكون ردك جاهز .. 
وشي اخير ودي انك تسمعيه .. إحذري توافقي شفقة علي لا .. ترى القلب الي تحمل عذاب كل هالسنين مايضره عذاب سنينه الباقية .. مع السلامة يابنت عمي ..
قفل فيصل الخط .. حس بحمل كبير إنزاح عن قلبه .. 
ومشاعل الله العالم بحالتها .. كلام فيصل عذبها .. الحين بس فهمت قصد ريم من سؤالها .. وانها كانت المعنية بالسؤال هذا ..
*********************************


صعد يشوف اخته ووش سبب حالتها .. طق باب غرفتها .. جاه صوتها يسمح له انه يدخل ..
دخل ماجد وجلس مع اخته الهنوف ..
ماجد : الهنوف شفيك ؟؟
الهنوف : مافيني شي ياخوي 
ماجد : بس الوالدة وبدور يقولون انك ماطلعتي من غرفتك ولاحتى اكلتي شي ودايم سرحانة وشاحبة 
الهنوف ارتبكت : صدقني مافيني شي عادي ياخوي عادي ..
ماجد : الهنوف ماعرفتك تخبين علي شي .. صارحيني بلي فيك ..
الهنوف ببالها : آه ياخوي لو تدري بلي فيني ..
الهنوف : صدقني ياماجد مافيني شي .. ولو كان فيني انت اول واحد بتعرف ..
ماجد : طيب براحتك .. اتمنى مايكون في شي ومخبيته علي .. ولو طلع كلامي صحيح ساعتها جد بزعل منك ..
الهنوف : لا كل شي ولا زعلك ياخوي ..
الهنوف فرت دمهة من عينها غصبا" عنها .. لاحظها اخوها ماجد ..
ماجد : شفيك يالهنوف تبكين ؟؟
الهنوف : ولا شي ولا شي ..
ماجد : الهنوف انتي عارفة اني ابوك وصديقك قبل ما اكون اخوك .. صارحيني بلي فيك ..
الهنوف ماقدرت تمسك نفسها واجهشت بالبكاء .. ماكانت تتحمل حنان اخوها .. تتذكر المصيبة الي طاحت فيها وموقف اخوها لو عرف .. اكيد بتخسره ..
ماجد خاف لما شاف حالة الهنوف وبكاءها الي كل ماله ويزيد .. ضمها لحضنه وجلس يمسح بيده على راسه ويهديها ..
ماجد : طلبتك يالهنوف صارحيني بلي فيك .. اوجعتي قلبي عليك .. 
بس الهنوف كانت دموعها هي الجواب ...
ماجد : وغلاة المرحوم ابونا .. صارحيني وريحيني ..
الهنوف رفعت راسها من حضنه والدموع لسى مغرقة وجهها : خايفة لو صارحتك اخسرك ياخوي 
ماجد هنا ازداد خوفه على الهنوف : لا ماراح تخسريني صارحيني يالهنوف تراك خوفتيني عليك ..
الهنوف : قبل ما اصارحك ياخوي .. ابيك تعرف اني أحبك ولا فكرت بيوم اخون ثقتك فيني وياجعلني الموت لو فكرت ..
ماجد : بسم لله عليك .. انتي ثقتي يالهنوف وراح تظلين بس خبريني وش الي جرى لك ..
وبدت الهنوف تحكي لماجد بلي حصل لها هي وحنان .. وكيف ان قصدها كان تساعد خويتها قبل ما تغرق بالاخير غرقت معاها ..
************************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

وبدت الهنوف تحكي لماجد بلي حصل لها هي وحنان .. وكيف ان قصدها كان تساعد خويتها قبل ما تغرق بالاخير غرقت معاها ..
ماجد وهو مصدوم من الكلام الي قالته الهنوف : انتي يالهنوف انتي تسوين كذا ؟؟
تطلعين من وراي وتروحين مع حنان هال ....... 
الهنوف : لا ياماجد لا , حنان بنت مسكينة طيبتها الزايدة وظروفها هي
الي غرقتها ..
ماجد : لو كانت بنت أبوها صح وتهمها كرامتها وقبل كل شي شرفها ما ارخصت نفسها لهلانذال مهما كان ..
الهنوف تسمعه وهي تبكي خايفة من ردة فعل ماجد .. اول مره تشوفه معصب كذا
وشلون مايعصب وهو الي كان حاط ثقته فيها ..
ماجد : عطيني رقم هالنذل ؟؟
الهنوف بخوف : ليش؟؟
ماجد : ابربيه الكلب وبخليه يعرف وشلون يلعب ببنات الناس
الهنوف : لا توقع نفسك بمشاكل ياخوي
ماجد وهو رافع حاجبه مستنكر : مشاكل ؟؟ المشاكل ولا الفضيحـــــة يالهنوف ياثقتي .. 
قال هالكلمة وطلع .. والي حستها الهنوف مثل الخنجر بقلبها .. 
ظلت الكلمة تتردد بمسمعها ..
الفضيحـــة , الفضيحة , الفضيحــة ............
معقولة بعد كل هالعز والثقة بوسط اهلها .. تصير وصمة عار لهم ..
ماقدرت تتحمل هالصورة القاسيــة .. ورجعت تبكــي ..

//


انتظروني مع احداث جديدة 
وابي تفاعل اكثر منكم اخواني 


زهرة القلوب

مشكورة يالغالية عالمتابعه 

تحياتي

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو عالجزء الروعه
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## احلى ليل

والله ودي اقراها الحين بس تعرفي رمضان ومشاغل
وإذا عندي وقت اشبك أو اقرأ قرآن
أني حفظت الصفحات وبعد رمضان راح اقراها
على العموم الله يعطيك العافية اختي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اختي زهرة القلوب

مشكورة  على المتابعة

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اختي احلى ليل


حبيبتي براحتك تقريها الحين او بعدين اهم شي تعطيني رايك
تسلمي...

----------


## النغم انيني

بالكمبيوتر ما بقراها الحين نسخت الموجودين وبحفظهم في المفكرة عشان اقراها من الجوال
تسلمي غاليتي ولي عودة عشان اعطيش رايي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

النغم انيني 


مشكورة اختي على مرورش

واقريها براحتش يالغالية ولا تنسيني من رايش

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم ثاني ..
طلال كان جالس مع والدته ( أم طلال ) بالصالة .. يشربون الشاي وينتظرون جية ابو طلال من الشغل ..
أم طلال : الا ماقلت لي ياوليدي .. هذا ماجد صاحبك إبن مين ماعمري سمعتك تتكلم عنه ؟؟ 
طلال : الله يسلمك يالوالدة ماجد هذا مو صاحبي من زمان توي قبل كم شهر متعرف عليه وهو يشتغل بمكتب وانا لما نويت افتح المحلات فيصل ولد عمي عرفني عليه وهو الي مشى لي اوراق المحلات .. ويصير ابن محمد ال..... 
أم طلال : محمد ال..... ؟؟ 
طلال : ايه إبن محمد ال ..... وابوهم متوفي وهو المسئول عن امه وخواته الحين ..
أم طلال : أمه ياحليلها مرأة طيبة وحبوبة ويعلم الله اني ارتحت لها .. وبناتها ماشاء الله عليهم جمال وأدب خاصة هذي الي اسمها ......... 
طلال وماكان في باله غيرها : قصدك الهنوف ؟؟
أم طلال : ايه يمه الهنوف هههههه نسيت اسمها واعتقد الثانية بدور بس هذي مربوشة ورجة 
جــاء ابو طلال من الشغل ..
أبو طلال : السلام عليكم 
طلال وام طلال : وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أم طلال : علامك تأخرت يا ابو طلال ؟؟
ابو طلال : كان عندي شوية اوراق تخص الشركة وضروري اخلصها قبل العصر .. هاه في مين جالسين تحشون ؟؟
طلال : الله يسامحك يبه الوالدة تحش ؟؟ انا يمكن ..
ابو طلال : ههههههههههههه امك ماتحش علشان ماتنام الليل ومايحلى الحش الا بجيرانها ..
أم طلال : الله يسامحك يابو طلال أنا كذا ؟؟
أبو طلال : ماقلنا الا الحق ..
أم طلال : وسويته حق بعد؟ !!
أبو طلال : المهم قبل لا يشتغل راديوك حق التهزيئات ترى سعاد وزوجها جايين
بالصيفية بعد الامتحانات ..
أم طلال : سعاد ياهلا والله حياهم بأي وقت
طلال : ليش مايجون الحين .. باقي شهرعالصيفية ..
أم طلال: انت ناسي ان بنتها اشواق آخر سنة ثانوية مايقدروا يجون ويتركونها ..
أبو طلال : ماشاء الله مسرع ماكبرت هالبنت ؟؟ ههههه علمي فيها باولى ابتدائي 
أم طلال وتناظر بطلال : وي خبرك عتيج يا ابو طلال لا كبرت وماشاء الله جمال ودلال وأدب ما اقول غير ياحظ السعيد الي بياخذها .. 
طلال فهم تلميحات امه : استأذنكم .. 
أبو طلال : وين ؟؟
طلال : بطلع مواعد فيصل نلتقي ..
أبو طلال : إذنك معك 
طلال : يالله مع السلامة 
أبو طلال وأم طلال : بحفظ الله ..
أم طلال على طول دارت جهة زوجها أبو طلال : ماتلاحظ كل مافتحنا سيرة بنت
عمته اشواق يتهرب كأنه يقول اعرفوا من الحين اني ما ابيها ..
أبو طلال : لا يتهيأ لك بإذن الله طلال لاشواق واشواق لاطلال ..
أم طلال : ياخوفي لذاك الوقت يحط عينه على وحده ويقول مايبيها ويفشلنا مع
عمته الي حاطة أملها فيه ..
أبو طلال : ماهوب على كيفه حتى لو انجبرت اغصبه عليها .. آخر شي
ينقصني فشيلة مع ابو مشاري ..
أم طلال : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير ..
أبو طلال : إن شاء الله 
طلال كان معترض على سالفة خطبته لبنت عمه اشواق وموته ولا يذكرونه بهالسالفة .. 
يبي إختيار شريكة حياته بيده اهو .. يختارها بعقله وقلبه .. مايجي احد ويفرضها
عليه .. كان كلما سمع تلميحات امه او حتى عمته سعاد يتجاهل ويصرف الموضوع ..

ببيت ابو ماجد ...
ماجد جالس مع امه ..
ام ماجد : ها ياوليدي ماعرفت اختك وش فيها ؟؟ حالتها ماتغيرت ...
ماجد : يعني ماطلعت من غرفتها ..
أم ماجد : ماطلعت ولا رضت تأكل شي .. تكفى ياوليدي اذا تدري بلي في الهنوف
خبرني تكفى ترى قلبي متخوف عليها 
ماجد وحط يده بيد امه يطمنها : لا تخافين يمه الي مخلي الهنوف كذا 
مشكلة صارت بينها وبين صاحبتها بالمدرسة .. بس انا وعدتها اساعدها 
أم ماجد : تكفى ياوليدي لا تتركها اذا احتاجتك .. ترى مالها غيرك وانا أمك 
ماجد : وانا ماراح اتخلى عنكم مدام أنا حي بإذن الله ..
أم ماجد : الله يحفظك لشبابك ياوليدي وعساني ما اذوق جمرة فراقك ..
بكت ام ماجد غصبا" عنها ..
ماجد : ويحفظك لي يارب .. لا تبكين يالغالية ترى موتي ولا اشوف دمعتك يمه .. 
أم ماجد : جعل ماتبكيك عيني ياوليدي الا فرحة" فيك .. قل آمين 
ماجد : آمين و يطول لنا بعمرك ..
***********************************



فيصل كان متخوف بداخله .. وينتظر ليلة الخميس على احر من الجمر 
وده يعرف رد مشاعل بعد كل هالكلام الي صارحها فيه .. هل بتتقبل مشاعره
وبتوافق والا بتتجاهل وترفض ... 
طلال : هيه يالحبيب وين سرحت ؟؟
فيصل : هااااه ولا شي معك ..
طلال : معاي وانا صارلي ساعة اتكلم وانت بس مبقق عيونك ومفهي ..
فيصل : لا تلومني بالي مشغووول 
طلال : ياعيني من متى فيصل ينشغل باله .. اقووول ليكون الاخ يحب ..
فيصل : هاااااااااه شقاعد تخربط انت ..
طلال : هههههه باين هالسرحان وشغال البال مايحتاج لها تفكير (( اعراض الحب)) 
فيصل يطنز : ليش الاخ مجرب ؟؟
طلال : لا بس شكلي بديت اعيش بالتجربة ..
فيصل : ههههههه تتكلم جد ؟؟ ومين تعيسة الحظ عفوا" قصدي سعيدة الحظ الي 
بدت تعيشك هالتجربة على قولتك ..
طلال : قول لي تعيسة الحظ حقتك واقولك سعيدة الحظ حقتي ..
فيصل : خخخخخخ لا ما اعلم , بس ليلة الخميس بتعرفها ..
طلال : ليه وش راح يصير بليلة الخميس؟؟
فيصل وهو يعدل شماغه : نويت اخطب ..
طلال : طالع النذل مو اتفقنا نخطب سوا .. ليش بتسبقني .
فيصل : ياأخي ما اقدر اصبر عشر سنين ثانية .. خلاص ابي اتزوج وانت الظاهر مالك نية زواج الحين ..
طلال : وليش استعجل .. لساتني بأول شبابي لا حق على شقى الزواج
فيصل : الزواج شقى ؟؟؟!! لا والله الزواج استقرار وراحةوسعادة وخصوصا" لا كان بوحدة تموت فيها ..
طلال : والله شكل الاخ غرقان ببحر الحب من زمان وحنا ماندري
فيصل يغمز له : يووووووه من زمان من زمان .. 
طلال : يالله ليلة الخميس يتضح كل شي وبنعرف تعيسة الحظ الي بتبتلش فيك 
فيصل : هههههههههههههههه ..
**********************************

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

صعد ماجد لغرفة الهنوف يشوفها ..
لقاها نايمة صحاها ..
ماجد : وبعدين يالهنوف ؟؟
الهنوف مو قادرة تحط عينها بعين اخوها : آمر ياخوي ؟؟
ماجد : ترى الحبسة والجوع الي حاطه نفسك فيه ماراح ينفعك .. تدرين ا ن امي خايفة عليك وتحاتيك وانا انجبرت اكذب عليها واقو ل ان عندك مشكلة بالمدرسة علشان اهديها بس .. وتاليها يالهنوف ؟؟
الهنوف ماردت تركت لدموعها الجواب ..
ماجد : وانا كل مابجي بكلمك لازم تقابليني بهالدموع ..
الهنوف : غصبا" علي ياخوي .. بس إحساسي بأني خنتك وتفكيري بفضيحتي يدمرني ..
ماجد : لا يالهنوف .. ماكان ذنبك ذنب البنت الي ماصانت شرفها .. وانتي مثل ماقلت لي حاولتي تنصحينها بس ماسمعتك .. 
صحيح انه كان المفروض ماتطاوعينها و تروحين معها بس أنا مسامحك ..
الهنوف بفرح : صدق ياخوي مسامحني ؟؟
ماجد : ايه مسامحك بس واهم شي عندي الحين اربي هالنذل الي خوف حبيبتي هنوفة وخلاها تبكي ..
الهنوف بكت .. ضمها ماجد لصدره وبكى معها بصمت ..
مايقدر يقسى عليهــا .. هو بقرارة نفسه يعرف الهنوف زين ويعرف تفكيرها
وشلون مايعرفها وهي تربيته .. وانها مستحيل توافق هالتصرفات وتأيدها بس خوفها على خويتها هو الي خلاها تنجرف معها .. وللأسف طاحت بيد هالنذل 
******************************
بجهة ثانية كان عبد الرحمن جالس مع خويه سلمان بشقة واحد من الشباب مسوي حفلة وطبعا" حلاة الحفلة عند امثالهم ماتكتمل بدون البنات 
سلمان : عبد الرحمن ناظر ذيك البنت الي هناك 
عبدالرحمن وهو مشغول بسيجارته : أي بنت وينها ؟؟
سلمان : هذيك الي لابسة تنورة حمراء وقصيرة وترقص ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : ايه شفتها شفيها ؟؟
سلمان : لا بس رقصها عذاااب احس هي بمكان وخصرها بمكان 
عبد الرحمن : عاجبتك؟؟
سلمان : كثير والله 
عبدالرحمن : قوم حاكها 
سلمان : والله متردد وش رايك تقوم بدالي تضبطها لي
عبد الرحمن بتعصيبة خفيفة : وانا وش دخلني لمتى بظل اضبطك
سلمان : خلاص خلاص انا الي بقوم
((حوحو مش معقول انت هنا)) هذا صوت بنت تنادي عبد الرحمن لماشافته من بعيد
عبد الرحمن : هلا واللــه هلا بفتونة 
فاتنة بدلع : هلا بيك كيفك ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : بخير دام العسل بخير 
فاتنة : يوووه صارلي زمان ماشفتك وين غاطس
عبد الرحمن لاحظ خويه يزيد صاحب الحفلة جاي ناحيته 
عبدالرحمن : انا موجود بس يزيد زطي شوي بالفترة الاخيرة مقلل علينا بهالجمعات الحلوة 
يزيد وهو يضحك : ههههههههه انا زطي يالاقشر لا والله بس الحال مع الوالد مايسر 
عبدالرحمن: ليكون درى بحفلاتك 
يزيد: لا فالك ماقبلناه بس ملزم علي اتزوج بنت عمي والا بيحرمني من الميراث وانا رافض 
عبد الرحمن : وليش رافض ؟؟ تزوجها بالاخير انت الكسبان 
يزيد : انا قلت قولتك كذا بس مالي خلق ارتبط وبعدين هذي بنت عمي دلع حدها يعني اقل زعل بينا تشتكيني لابوها وابوها يشتكيني لابوي
عبد الرحمن : الله لا يبلانا 
يزيد : هههههه آمين يلا بروح اشوف باقي الشباب
فاتنة تناظر عبدالرحمن وبكل غنج : حوحو اسئلك سؤال وبتجاوبني بكل صراحة؟؟
عبدالرحمن: تدللي 
فاتنة : مااشتقت لي بعد ذيك الليلة ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : أي ليلة ؟؟
فاتنة : حوحو مداك تنسى ..
عبدالرحمن : اها لا ياقلبي مانسيت وشلون انسى احلى ليلة بحياتي 
فاتنة : بجد احلى ليلة ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : بجد وعم وخال بعد , احلى ليلة وكيف ماتكون احلى ليلة وانا بطولها وعرضها نايم بأحضانك 
فاتنة ركزت عيونها بعيونه تذكرت كل المواقف بينها وبين عبد الرحمن بذيك الليلة الي قضوها مع بعض بالشقة وابتسمت ..
عبد الرحمن تم يناظرها ويبتسم .. بس بداخله وده يتفل عليها .. ماتدري انها مثل الحشرة عنده ..
** ** ** ** ** ** **
بيوم ثاني ..
مشاعل كانت جالسة بغرفتها وكلام فيصل لازال يتردد صداه بإذنها
تحاول تستوعب كل كلمة نطق فيها .. وتخير إحساسها إذا كان يقبل بحب فيصل والا لا ..

بيوم ثاني ..
مشاعل كانت جالسة بغرفتها وكلام فيصل لازال يتردد صداه بإذنها
تحاول تستوعب كل كلمة نطق فيها .. وتخير إحساسها إذا كان يقبل بحب فيصل والا لا ..
تعبت من كثر التفكير وقررت تنزل تحت بالصالة ..
بالصالة كانوا إخوانها طلال وريان جالسين مع جدتهم ومعذبينها بكلامهم
ريان : تسلم لي هالعيون , جدتي اقولك شي ؟؟
الجدة : قول ليش حنا بنخلص منك ؟؟
ريان : اشك ان راشد الماجد شايفك
الجدة : يؤؤ ليش 
ريان : اجل ليه غنى(( العيون السود شلون املها )) اكيد شايف عيونك 
الجدة ماتحملت مسخرة ولدها البايخة وضربته بالمخدة الي جنبها 
ريان : افـــــــــــا جدتي هذا وانا اتغزل فيك
الجدة : انا جدتك يلي ماتستحي جالس تتغزل فيني 
ريان : جدتي مو ذنبي طيب غصبا" علي لساني يشوف الحلو ومايتكلم
وجلس يغمز بعيونه ..
هنا الجدة ماتت ضحك على ريان 
الجدة : يقطع بليسك ياريانوه من يوم يومك خفيف دم 
طلال يأكد على كلام جدته : جدتي ضيفي عليها وبايخ
الجدة : وبايخ
طلال : وماعندك سالفة
الجدة : وماعندك سالفة
طلال : وجدتك مثلك 
الجدة : وجدتك مثلك
طلال وريان : ههههههههههههههههههه
الجدة انتبهت لكلام طلال وضربته بالمخدة الثانية 
جات ام طلال ..
الجدة : تعالي يا ام طلال شيلي ولادك عني جننوني حسبي الله على ابليسهم
ام طلال : طلال ريان شفيكم على جدتكم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ام طلال : طلال ريان شفيكم على جدتكم 
طلال : وش دعوه جدتي ترى نمزح معاك
ريان : ايه والله نمزح معاك 
الجدة : كل واحد فيكم طول بعرض وشنبه للارض وتمزحون معاي 
هنا جات مشاعل ..
مشاعل : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام والرحمة 
طلال : وينك مشاعل مختفية صارلي يومين ما اشوفك الا وقت الجلسة 
مشاعل : لا تنسى ياخوي الامتحانات عقب اسبوعين 
طلال : اها الله يوفقك إن شاء الله وشدي حيلك نبي النسبة الزينة
مشاعل : إن شاء الله 
ام طلال : على طاري الامتحانات يامشاعل ترى عمتك سعاد جاية عقب الامتحانات 
مشاعل : صدق والله ليه ماخبرتوني ياني مشتاقة لها ولاشواقوه 
ريان يساسر طلال : عمتي بتجي الله يعينا على مقابل ابو خشة 
طلال فهم قصده وجلس يضحك 
الجدة : ايه والله صادقة يامشاعل كلنا مشتاقين لهم ..


بمكــــــــان ثاني 
ارتـــــــاحت وحست الدنيـــا بدت تضحك معاها من جديد ..
ارتــــــــاحت لماباحت لاخـــوها بهمــــ قلبها ولما وعدها يساعدها
ماجد : ها يالهنوف اتصلتي على حنان وبلغتيها بكل الي فهمتك ؟؟
الهنوف : ايه وهي مستعدة لكل شي ..
ماجد : يعني ماعارضت ؟؟ 
الهنوف : لا ياماجد ماعارضت , حنان ماكانت تتوقع إن المسألة بتوصل للتهديد من قبل عبدالرحمن .. 
ماجد : هو النذل اسمه عبد الرحمن ؟؟
الهنوف : ايه 
ماجد : حسافة هالاسم عليه .. المهم الخطوة الاولى ونفذناها الخطوة الثانية الحين انك تدقين على الي مايتسمى وتبلغينه انك موافقة وتتفقين معاه عندك رقمه ؟؟
الهنوف : ايوه .. 
ماجد : حلووو .. الليلة ابيك تدقين عليه وتقولين قل الي فهمتك ياه 
ولا تنسي يالهنوف .. لازم تقدرين تقنعينه انك خايفة لا يفضحك وتترجيه علشان لا يشك بشي ..
الهنوف : طيب ..
ماجد : اوكــي , أنا ابطلع الحين مواعد طلال وابي ارجع بالليل 
القى عندك أخبار مكالمتك مع هالنذل .. يلا مع السلامة
الهنوف : الله يسلمك ياخوي 
الهنوف بخاطرها : رايــح لطــلال ياترى يذكرني من بعد الموقف الاخير الي صار بينا ؟! وش فكرته عني اكيد يقول .... 
يوووووه وانا ليش افكر به الحين خله يقول الي يقوله ..
فضلت انها تنزل للصالة وتجلس مع اختهــا بدور الي كانت مندمجة 
بقنــــــــاة ام بي سي 3 ..
الهنوف : اقول بدور حبيبتي ؟؟
بدور في قمة الاندماج : وشو ؟؟
الهنوف تتمسكن : يقولون في الحين بيحطون مسلسل باب الحارة ؟؟ ممكن تحطينه ؟؟
بدور : روحــي لتلفزيون المجلس ؟؟
الهنوف على طول تذكرت فشلتها ذاك اليوم : لا لا ما ابي 
بدور : اجل لا تتأملين اني احطه لك ..
الهنوف : تدرين خلاص لا تحطينه انا قايمة المجلس 
راحت للمجلس وقبل لا تفتح الباب : ماجد طالع مع الي اسمه طلال يعني اكيد المجلس خالي مافيه احد .
فتحت الباب بشويش وطلت بعيونها : ماكو أحد اشوى خخخخخخ
دخلت راحت عالكنبة وقبل لا تمسك الريموت ناظرت جنبها تذكرت 
اول مرة شافت فيها طلال .. وابتسمت ماتدري ليه ..
//

//
//
//
بالليل ..

بالشقـــــة عند سلمان وعبد الرحمن ..
سلمــان : ها ماجاتك أخبار ؟ مارجعت دقت عليك ؟
عبدالرحمن : لا صارلي إسبوع انتظر وشكلي ماراح انتظر اكثر 
لبكرة بس وبعدها لي تصرف ثاني 
سلمـان : تكفى ملينا ترى
عبدالرحمن : طيب الخبلة الي عندك مادقت 
سلمان : الله يقلعها ادق يامقفول يا تشغله بوجهي 
في هاللحظة دق جوال عبدالرحمن والمتصلة الهنوف ..
عبد الرحمن : هلا , هلا والله 
الهنوف : اهلين 
عبدالرحمن : كل هذا تفكير ياقلبي , إسبوع وانا انتظر ..
الهنوف : .....................
عبد الرحمن : ههه طيب هاه وش جوابك ؟ عساه يبرد القلب 
الهنوف : اوكــي انا موافقة أطلع معك 
عبدالرحمن : شفتي ان عنادك مافادك هذا انتي بالاخير طلبتيني بنفسك 
الهنوف ببالها : بلاك ماتدري نيتي من وراها 
الهنوف : طيب ماقلتي لي وش الثمن على قولتك الي تبيه مقابل انك ماتفضحنا انا وحنان ؟
عبد الرحمن : بصراحة ماراح ارضى بأقل من نومة بحضن القمر 
الهنوف انصفعت من وقاحته .. بس لازم تتحمل ماجد وعدها يساعدها ..
الهنوف : طيب .. ممكن طلــب ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : فيها طلبات بعد ؟؟
الهنوف : ايه في وحدة من خوياتنا درت بلي بينا وبينكم وحابة تساركنا الجمعه الحلوة 
عبدالرحمن ابتسم بخبث : خليهــا تجي ولها مني احلى جمعه 
الهنوف : اوكــي متى تبي ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : لو على قلبي الليلة بس نخليها لبكــرة .. وعلى شرط تكون طويلة مو مثل ذيك المرة نصف ساعة ..
الهنوف : طيب .. ببلغ حنان ونتفق عالمكان الي نتقابل فيه 
عبدالرحمن : لا نتفق ولا شي .. نفس الشقة الي تقابلنا فيها ذاك اليوم .. اكيد تدلوها 
الهنوف : ايه ندلها .. اوكي يلا باي 
عبدالرحمن : بايات ياقمر 
سكرت منه وحست بالقــــرف : الله يقرفه 
عبدالرحمن يكلم سلمان : خلاص بكــرة نستلم الثمن لا وعليه زيادة
سلمان : زيــــــادة ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : ايه في بنت ثالثة بتجي معاهم .. 
سلمان : ياربي وش يصبرني لبكــرة ..
//
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بعد نصف ساعة من مكالمة الهنوف .. وصل اخوهــا ماجد وطيران لغرفتها يبي يعرف وش صار بينها وبين هالنذل ..
الهنوف قالت له على كل شي ومع كل كلمة تقولها الهنوف تشعل نار بقلب ماجد ودها تحرق هالنذل وامثاله الي ماعندهم لا ذمة ولا ضمير ..
ماجد: خلاص اجل بلغي حنان وبكره بإذن الله ننفذ الي اتفقنا عليه 
الهنوف : بلغتها .. بس انا خايفة ياأخوي 
ماجد مستغرب : تخافين وانا معك .؟؟
الهنوف : خايفة عليك من هالنذل خصوصا" انه ماراح يكون لوحده اكيد معاه خويه 
ماجد : والله لو السالفة فيها موتــي فداكـ ولا واحد حقير مثل هذا يضرك 
الهنوف بكت : الله يخليك لي يأخوي ولا يحرمني منك
ماجد : ولا يحرمني منك يالغالية ..
//
//
//
بيــــــــوم ثانــي .. يوم الاربعاء ..
بالمدرسة ..
مشاعل لحد الحين مشغول بالهــا .. الليلة فيصل بيجي مع عمها ويطلبها من ابوهــا وهي لحد الحين ماتدري بحقيقة مشاعرها تجاه فيصل .. تحس بإحساس تجاهه صحيح بس ماتدري يمكن مايكون حب ..
وهي بين افكــارها ..
سارة : وين وصلتي ؟؟
مشاعل : هاااااه ..
وضحى : طلعتي من الشرقية والا لسى ؟؟
مشاعل : هههههههههههههههههه لا لسى 
سارة : شفيك مو على بعضك زايد سرحانك 
وضحى : ليكون الاخت تحب ؟؟
مشاعل : أي حب هذا وقته .. بس في موضوع شاغل بالي 
سارة : وش هالموضوع يمكن نقدر نساعدك ..
مشاعل ماشافت مشكلة في انها تخبر خوياتها .. يمكن يقدرون يساعدونها بقرارهـــــا
وضحى : مشاعلوه بذمت ابو الي خلفك هذي يبي لها تفكير 
مشاعل : مدري خايفة انا ماادري اذا كنت احبه والا لا ..
وضحى : بس هو باين انه مجنون فيك وعلى قولتك مو حب شهور وايام لا حب سنين ..
مشاعل : وهذا الي عذبني .. طول هالفترة يتعذب بحبه وانا كل إحساسي تجاهه اني اعتبره مثل اخوي وبس .. بس مدري بالفترة الاخيرة صرت احس بشي غريب خصوصا" من بعدا ماباح لي بمشاعره ..
وضحى : اكيد بديتي تحبيه 
مشاعل مخترعة : لالالالا ما اعتقد ..
وضحى : وليش لا .. طيب اوصفي وش تحسين فيه ؟
مشاعل : مدري شلون اوصف لك .. بس دايم افكر فيه احس قلبي يهتز كل ماذكرت اسمه ورددته .. ولا سمعت غيري يناديه اذوب من الحياء وانا اتذكر صورته ..
وضحى وسارة : ههههههههههههههههههه
مشاعل : ووجع شفيكم قلت شي يضحك انا ؟
وضحى : ياأختي انتي واقعة بالحب مو دارية الله يعينك
مشاعل ببالها : معقول اكون حبيته بهالسرعة .. يمكن ليش لا ..
سارة : آآآآآآآه ليتني أنا 
وضحى : ليش اشتهيتي تحبين ؟؟
سارة : اااااااايه والله كلكم تحبون الا أنا .. 
مشاعل بإستغراب : كلنـــا
وضحى تلعثمت : ها لا تقصد كل الناس 
سارة ماتت ضحك على منظر وضحى الي كانت موصيتها انها ماتبوح لمشاعل بسر حبها ..
سارة : لا مو قصدي كذا .. قصدي انتي ومشاعل ..
وضحى : صدق انك حقيرة وماتتأمنين على سر 
سارة تضحك تبي تقهرها : هههههههه شسوي ابو طبيع مايجوز عن طبعه ..
مشاعل : وضحى صدق هالكلام تحبين ؟؟
وضحى بخجل : ايه ومن زمان بس الي احبه مادرى عن هوى داري 
مشاعل : ومين هو ؟؟
سارة تلقفت : ولد خالتها .. عزام ..
وضحى : طالع الملقوفة ..
مشاعل : هههه صدق والـله وانا اقول ليش كل ما تسلفت منك دفتر والا كتاب القى كلمات حب وغرام لا والي حيرني حرف A اثر الاخت غرقانة لشوشتها ..
سارة : لا وهذا شي من لاشي اجل لو تشوفين غرفتها ..
وضحى بتعصيبة : اوووووه غلطان الي يقعد معاكم ..
وقامت عنهم ..
سارة ومشاعل .. اشتغلوا ضحك على شكل وضحى وهي منحرجة 
ابد ماطرى ببال مشاعل ان ممكن وضحى البنت الي كانت سوالف الحب تشوفها تافهه تحب بيوم .. الظاهر كانت تقول كذا علشان لا يكشفونها ..
//
//
//
//
بالليل .. 
الهنوف وماجد اجهزوا علشان الموعد ووماباقي الا يمرون على حنان 

بالليل .. 
الهنوف وماجد اجهزوا علشان الموعد ووماباقي الا يمرون على حنان
مروا على حنــــــــــان .. 
بالسيـــــــــــارة .. انتبهت حنان ا نالي يسوق مو ماجد .. اركبت وقفلت الباب بس استغربت يوم شافت بنت متغطية ومو باين منها شي جنب الهنوف .. 
حنان : الهنوف مين هذي ؟؟ ووينه اخوك ماجد ؟؟
الهنوف حبت تلعب بأعصابها : هذي خويتي ماتعرفيها ودرت عن كل شيوحبت تساعدنا ..
حنان : وكيف درت؟
الهنوف : انا الي قلت لها
حنان : طيب واخوك ماجد وينه والا بيتركنا لحالنـــــــــا؟!
ماجد : اتركم لحالكم علشان هالنذل يستفرد فيكم ..
حنان انصدمت واشهقت بقوووة .. : ماجد !!!!!!!!
البنت الي كانت متغطية هي بالاساس اخو الهنوف (ماجد) 
اتفق مع الهنوف على انه يمثل دور البنت الثالثة علشان تسهل عليه مهمته .. 
حنان للهنوف : ليه ماقلت لي عن هالشي 
الهنوف : حبيتا خليها مفاجأة 
وصــلوا للشقة .. 
عبدالرحمن مع سلمان كانوا فالينها بالشقة انواع الهبال والرقص قايم 
******** ماينلامون صيدة وجاتهم بالساهــــــل 
صعدوا ماجد والهنوف وحنان للدور الثالث الي كان فيه الشقة 
وقبل لا يدقون الباب .. 
الهنوف : والله اني خايفة ياخوي لا يكتشفون السالفة ..
ماجد : لا تطمني بإذن الله ماراح يحسون 
حنان كانت ساكتة ومستحية من ماجد .. اكيد ينظر لهــا بإحتقار 
وهي ماتلومه لانه تستحق كل الي يصير لهــا 
اندق الباب ..

----------


## Princess

سلام عليكم 
اني بعد مثل خواتي
راح اتفرغ ليها تمام التمام في اقرب فرصه
زحمة رمضان والدراسه ما تخلي الواحد يعرف يحك راسه
بس شكلها ممتعه فعلا
لي عوده قريبه بإذن الله
ويعطيش الف عافيه على الجهد المبذول 
دمتي بحفظ الرحمن

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اندق الباب .. 
عبدالرحمن : اكيد وصلوا قوم افتح الباب 
سلمان طار للباب وافتحه .. 
عبدالرحمن وهو يناظر بالهنوف : هلا هلا والله 
ماجد كان يدعي بداخله ان سره ماينكشف لان لو انكشف بتخرب السالفة كلهــــــــا
الهنوف : هذا حنا جينــا ووفينا بالوعد , باقي انت توفي بوعدك وتسلمنا الصور
عبدالرحمن بخبث : وعلى ايش مستعجلة .. خليني اقبض الثمن وبعدها لك الي تبيه 
قام يناظرهــا من فوق لتحت حست معاها الهنوف بالقرف وتمنت لو تصفعه
و ماجد الي كان يصبر نفسه علشان لا يقوم يذبح هالنذل ..
عبدالرحمن يتودد للهنوف : طيب ممكن نقوم داخل والا تبينا نسويها هنا ..
الهنوف مقروفة منه : بصراحة خويتي الي معي مو قادرة تصبر 
وتوها قالت لي انك عاجبها وتبيك .. وش رايك تطفي نارها بالاول ؟
عبدالرحمن يناظر للبنت الي ماكان يدري انها ماجد .. ولان ماجد كان مو طويل مره ونحيف فكل هالاشياء ساعدت انه ماينكشف ..
عبدالرحمن : اوكي وش عليه ..
ووجه نظره للهنوف : وخليكِ انتي للتحلية ياحلووو 
سلمان كان يناظر حنان ووده ياكلهـــــــــا ,, بس المشكلة الشقة مافيها الا غرفة نوم وحدة .. يعني لازم ينتظر خويه لين يخلص ,,
سلمان : اقووول وش رايك انا ابدي بالاول وربي مولع موقادر اصبر 
عبدالرحمن بتعصيبة : لا إحلف اقووول انتظر دورك ولا يكثر 
سلمان : طيب مايصير نسويها بالمطبخ ؟
عبدالرحمن ضرب سلمان بخاصرته : انكتم 
عبدالرحمن وجه نظره لماجد : طيب ممكن تقومين ياحلوة معاي علشان نخلص بسرعة .. 
ماجد يقلد صوت البنت : اوكي
توجهوا للغرفة .. وبالغـــــــرفة .. 
دخل ماجد ووراه عبدالرحمن .. ماجد شكر ربه انه لحد الحين ما انكشف وماباقي شي وينتقم من هالنذل .. 
جلس ماجد عالسرير وجلس معاه عبدالرحمن ..
عبدالرحمن : ماودهــا الحلوة تكشف ؟؟
ماجد بدلع : استحي
عبدالرحمن : يابعد قلبي الي تستحي بس مو وقته الحين يالله اخلعي 
ماجد : طيب طفي النور بالاول ..
عبدالرحمن : ليش ؟؟
ماجد : مدري احس آخذ راحتي كذا واعيش بالجوو
عبدالرحمن مبسوط بداخله : على امرك ياقلبي 
قام وطفى الانوار وتوجه ناحية ماجد .. بدأ يمد يده على جسم ماجد ويتحسسه .. خاف ماجد لا يتوغل اكثر ويكتشف انه ولد ..
ماجد يحاول يصرف شوي : طيب بظل لابس ثيابك ؟؟
عبدالرحمن: اخلعهم وانا اشتغل ماعليك
وقرب يبي يبوسه .. وخره ماجد ورجع قال : لا اخلعهم الحين
عبدالرحمن : امري لله طيب ..
وقام يخلع وماجد بداخله منقرف ويضحك .. واخيرا" بيقدر ينتقم من هالنذل .. 
عبدالرحمن : هاه كذا حلووو
ماجد بدلع : ايوه
عبدالرحمن : طيب قربي خليني اروي حالي منك وحاول يبوسه 
بس ماجد رجع هلى ورى اخذ الملابس حقته .. وبسرعة مد يده للشنظة الي كانت عنده وطلع السكيــــــــن
ماجد : تدري انك واحد نذل وحقير 
عبدالرحمن منصدم : ميييييييييييييين ؟ ولد
ماجد : ايه ولد لكن اشرف منك يالحقير ..
عبدالرحمن خلاص مو قادر يستوعب اخذ شرشف السرير وغطى نفسه .. حاول يصارخ ينادي سلمان بس ماجد هجم عليه سد فمه 
وحط السكين حول رقبته 
ماجد : وربي الي خلق ارض وسما إذا نظقت لا اخلي راسك يطيح بيدك
برا بالصالة .. 
الهنوف كان مشغول بالهـــــــا على اخوهــا وهالزقة الي اسمه سلمان لازم يتخلصون منه .. 
الهنوف : يالله ابتدي معاه ..
حنان : طيب
توجهت حنان للكنبة الي كان جالس عليها سلمان . جلست جنبه
ومدت يدها ليده ..
حنان : تصدق ميته شووووووووق ابيك تلمني بحضنك متى بس يخلص خويك
سلمان مو مستوعب ومفهي : هااااااا
حنان : هنا في عمارات كثير وش رايك تروح تأجر لنا غرفة على الاقل مو قادرة اصبر 
سلمان : والله فكرة 
حنان : خويك مطول شوف متى يخلص من الي معاه وباقي وحده
مشوار لين مانجتمع مع بعض ..
سلمان : صادقة ياحياتي .. خلاص انا بقووم ادور شقة فاضية تتأجر انتظريني ماراح اتاخر
حنان بفرح : اوكي
طلع سلمان مثل الريــــــح .. قامت بسرعة الهنوف وقفلت الباب 
.. .. .. .. ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اميرة المرح 


حياش يالغالية بأي وقت وإن شاء الله ماتقرونها الا وهي كامله

لان الكاتبه قريب تخلصها 


نورتي اختي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بالغرفة ..
ماجد قيد عبدالرحمن .. وستر عليه بشرشف السرير ..
ماجد : بسرعة انطق وين الصور 
عبدالرحمن مرعوب حده : الصور أي صور ماعندي
ماجد : وربي اذا ماتكلمت وقلت وين الصور لا اقطع لسانك علشان تعرف تكذب مره ثانية 
عبدالرحمن : لا خلاص الصور بالدرج الثاني تلاقيهـــــا
فتح ماجد الدرج وبالفعل لقى ظرف وفيه كل الصور ..
ماجد : وش الي يضمن لي ماتكون عندك نسخ غيرها
عبدالرحمن شوي ويبكي : وربي ماعندي 
ماجد : بعتبر انه ماعندك لكن لو اكتشفت بلحظة ان الصور منسوخة لا تلوم الا حالك وترى مايحتاج اقول اني صورتك بالجوال وبضغطة زر كل الي بالمملكة يعرفونك 
طقت الهنوف الباب .. كانت خايفة لا يكون صار شي ..
فتح ماجد الباب ..
الهنوف : ماجد بشر 
ماجد ناظر ناحية عبدالرحمن الي كان مرعوب لحده والي يشوفه مايقول هذا الي توه مسوي نفسه ذيب ..
الهنوف شافت حالة عبدالرحمن : شفت ان الظــالم مصيره بيوم يلقى جزاه والله مايطق بعصــا ..
دخلت حنان .. 
ماجد التفت لهــــــــــــا .. ورمى الظرف الي فيه الصور عليها ..
ماجد : خذي غراميـــــــــاتك واحرقيهــــــــا وقبل كذا قدري قيمة الشرف يابنت الحمايل .. ترى البنت بلا شرف ماتسوى شي
حتى عند هالحقير وامثاله .. واشر ناحية عبدالرحمن
حنان وهي تبكي : ما الومك ياماجد واستحق الي حصل لي .. وبعلم الله اني نادمة ..
ماجد وصوته بانت فيه القسوة : اتمنـــــــــى
الهنوف : يالله خل نروح قبل لا يجي خويه الثاني ..
ماجد : اوكي يالله .. 
حنان قبل لا يطلعون توجهت ناحية عبدالرحمن الي ماتصورت انها ممكن تشوفه بيوم من الايام بهالحالة ..
اكتفت بنظرة حقد وإحتقار وتفلت بوجهه ومشت ..
**************


عقب مامشوا رجع سلمــان فتح باب الشقة واستغرب ماكو احد
توجه لغرفة النوم .. وكانت الصدمـــــــــــة
عبدالرحمن عاري ومقيد بالسرير .. 
وماكان المنظر يحتاج لتفسير ....

//

//
//



بليــــــــلة الخميــــــــــس ..
فيصــل كان في قمة التوتر واعصابه متشنجــة .. يدعي بداخــله يارب توافق مشاعل .. خلاص ماعاد فيني صبر .. 
ابو طلال : والله الساعة المباركة ياخوي .. وفيصل رجال ويستاهل كل خير 
ويكفي انه ولد عمها واولى فيها من الغريب 
ابو فيصل : يبارك بعمرك .. وهم مشاعل بنتنا .. 
ابو طلال : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير يااخوي 
ابوفيصل : كل خير إن شاء الله 
بالصــــــــــــالة .. 
ام طلال : والله يا ام فيصل اليوم السعيد الي اشوف مشاعل مع فيصل 
فيصل رجال كامل والكامل سبحانه ..
ام فيصل : تسلمين ياام طلال وبعد مشاعل كاملة ادب وجمال وين بلقى لولدي
مثلهـــا 
الجدة : ايه والله االاثنين لايقين لبعض ربي يسعدهم إن شاء الله .. الا وينها عروستنا ؟
ام طلال : مشاعل فوق مع ريم .. 
الجدة : ليكون بعد مسويه فيها مستحية ؟!
ام فيصل : يووه ياخالتي .. عروس واكيد بتستحي .. 




//
//



بغرفــة مشاعل ..
مشاعل ماتدري وش هالاحساس الي تحسه .. هل هو حيرة والا خوف .. 
ريم : وبعدين ترى ماصارت فيصلووه ذبحني من كثر مايدق يبي يعرف رايك ..
مشاعل : توه خاطب اليلة ويبي الرد ؟
ريم : لا تنسي عطاك مهلة اسبوووع .. وربي بطيتي كبدي انتي وياه .. ياتبون بعض يا كل واحد بستين داهية 
مشاعل : داهية الي تضربك لا تدعين عليه.. 
ريم ببتسامة : وش المعنى ماقلتي لا تدعين علي والا علينا .. خايفة عليه ؟
مشاعل احترق وجهها : مهما كان ولد عمي وبعدين لا تتدققين كثير ..
بهالحظة دق فيصل مره ثانية على ريــم .. 
ريم : هذا هووو رجع دق .. عطيه الرد وريحيني .. 
مشاعل : خليني افكر بالاول
ريم : طيــب وش تحسين هل تحسين انك مرتاحة لشي والا لا ؟؟ على الاقل اعطيه كلمة بس 
مشاعل : لا مرتاحة .. 
ريم بفرح : يعني اقووول مبرووووك .. 
مشاعل ذابت : تقدرين 
ريم : كللللللللللللللللللللللللووووووووووووويش 
مشاعل : وجع فضحتينا 
ريم : طسي بس وش فضحتك .. خــلاص خلينا ننزل تحت وادق بعدها على فيصل اقوله .. 
مشاعل : اوكي ..




//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طلال : اهــااا اجل هذي الي مسهرتــك ومغرقتــك من زمــان ؟
فيصل : ههههههههه ايه 
طلال : بقولك شي انا كنت داري انك تقصد اختي مشاعل ..
فيصل باستغراب : وكيف دريت ما اذكر قلت لك ..
طلال : صح انت ما قلت لي بس تصرفاتك كانت تقول .. شفتك ما فتحت الموضوع معي وماصارحتني فيه وانا ماحبيت اتدخل .. 
فيصل : خلاص الحين اقولــك .. انا احب مشاعل وابيها شريكة عمري .. 
طلال ضحك على كلام فيصل الي كان من جد متولع بأختــه ..
طرى على باله طاري .. وتذكــرهــا .. وليش هو نساها اصلا" .. 
من اول صدفــة وهي احتلت جزء من تفكيــره .. بالبداية .. قال من الصدمة
كل شوي يتخيلهــا .. كم يووم وينسى الي صار .. بس رجع القدر وجمعهم 
وكأنه مصر يثبت صورتهــا بتفكيره .. تعوذ من ابليس وحاول يشغل نفسه ..
بس إحساسه كان اقــوى .. معقولة حبهــــــا ؟؟ وبهالسرعة ؟؟ وبلا موعد
بس اقدار جمعتهم .. تجاهل إحساسه .. بس إحساسه رفض الا يتذكــرها
يتــــذكر .. الهنـــــــــــوف ..

//


طلعـــــوا من بيت عمه وهو على اعصــابه .. اخته ريم رافضة تعلمه بلي صار
قبل مايوصلون البيت ...
من بعد ماوصلوا وبغرفــة ريم .. 
فيصل : خلاص هذا حنــا وصلنــــــا .. قولي وش صار ؟
ريم : اممممممم مو قبل ما آخذ بشارتي ..؟..
فيصل : اطلبي عيوني لو تبين بس قولي وش صار ؟
ريم : لا ما ابي عيونك من زينها عاد 
فيصل ضربها بالمخده 
ريم : آآآي .. خلاص بقووول ..
فيصل بلهفة : قولي .. 
ريم : فيصل انت تدري انك اخوي وحبيبي وبعد مشاعل بنت عمي وحبيبتي 
فيصل : ريموووه بلاها المقدمات .. عطيني الزبدة 
ريم : الزبدة بالثلاجة خخخخخخخخخخ
فيصل : هههههه >>> يسوي نفسه يضحك .. وبعدين معك ..
ريم : خلاص بقووول .. انت تعرف يافيصل ان الحب شي مو بيدنا وان الحكم للقلب هو الي يحب ويكره .. وبصراحة مشاعل .................
فيصل باستسلام : ادري لا تكملين .. كنت متوقع هالاجابة الحب مو غصب مثل ماقلتي وعالعموم كل شي قسمة ونصيب .. 
وتوه بيقوووم ..
ريم : هيييييييه تعال امزح شفيك ههههههههه
فيصل شب نار واخذ التحفة الي عالطاولة ..
فيصل : تلعبين علي اجل .. وربي ياريمووه ان ماتكلمتي لا اساوي خشمك مع جبهتك بهالتحفة ..
ريم : يمه ههههههههههه خلاص بقووول مشاعل موافقة والظاهر بدت تحبك 
فيصل بفرح : والله .. 
ريم : ايه والله لا والاخت ياعيني طلعت ماترضى عليك 
فيصل بلهفته وشوقه جلس جنبها عالسرير .. 
فيصل : ليه وش صار ؟؟
وبدت ريم تحكي له عن الي صار بينها وبين مشاعل وكيف انها ذابت حياء
لما عايرتها ريم بهالكلمة .. 
//
//




نامت عالسرير وحست نفسها نايمــة على غيمــة بالسمـــــــاء .. 
(( ياربـي بديت احبه بجــد .. وانا الي كنت اقول اني اعتبره اخوي وان نظرتي ماراح تتغير .. خخخخخخخ صدق اني خبلة ))

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم ثاني ابو طلال وعايلته كانوا مجتمعين بالصالة ..
ابوطلال : بدق على عمك ابو فيصل وببلغه و الله يقدم الي فيه الخير بس انتي متأكدة من قرارك يابنيتي 
مشاعل ميته حياء : ايه متأكدة يبه 
ريان : مشاعلوه مو لايق عليك الحياء
مشاعل : تكفى يعني انت الي يلوق عليك 
طلال : بدأ مسلسل توم وجيري 
ريان : والله على أي محطة خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : بايخة 
ريان : ومين الي طلب رايك انتي 
مشاعل تفشلت 
ريان : طاح وجهك لقطيه خخخخخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : ههههههه <<< تسوي نفسها تضحك , 
ابوطلال: خلاص ياريان الامتحانات وقربت وإن شاء الله بتتخرج جهز نفسك للشغل معاي والا بتصير مثل طلال 
ريان : لا يبه انا إن شاء الله بعد التخرج بشتغل معـك بس لا اوصيك يا ابو طلال هالله هالله بالراتب الزين
طلال: وانت هذا الي هامك 
ريان : اجل ليه الناس تشتغل بالله موعلشان تاخذ راتب وتعيش 
ابوطلال : تخرج ومايصير الا كل خير إن شاء الله
أم طلال : خـلاص طلال واشتغل وتجارته ماشية ولله الحمد وريان مابقى شي ويتخرج وشغله مضمون اظن كذا مابقى عذر لتأخير الزواج 
طلال حس ان اسطوانة اشواق بنت عمته بترجع تشتغل ..
طلال : اوكي انا استأذن 
ابو طلال : على وين ؟
طلال : عندي شوية شغل يبه 
ام طلال : شغل والا تتهرب 
طلال يستهبل : اتهرب ؟!! من وشو ؟؟
ام طلال : انت عارف زين ياولدي من وشو ابي اعرف ليه كل مافتحت لك سيرة الزواج والا طاري بنت عمتك اشواق اخذت حالك ومشيت 
طلال : احس نفسي ماني مستعد لهاشي ومالي رغبة بالزواج الحين 
ابوطلال : طيب مالك رغبة فيه الحين حنا ماقلنا بنزوجك الحين على الاقل تملك بهالصيفية وبعدها تنجاز انت ومرتك بالزواج 
طلال ضاقت نفسه .. شلون يفهمهم ان اشواق مو البنت الي يبيها ..
ام طلال : والله ياوليدي اشواق مافي منها وخطابها كثير وانا خايفة لا تروح عليك 
طلال : مو تقولون عمتي خلاص قيدتني ببنتها .. تطمنوا ماراح تروح 
ابو طلال : وش قصدك بعمتك قيدتك ؟؟ ليكون حاس نفسك مغصوب عليها 
طلال هنا انفجر : ايه مغصوب وانا مو اول مره اقول لكم اني ما ابيها انا ابي اختار شريكة حياتي والي يرتاح لها قلبي لكن اشواق عمري ماحسيت بشي تجاهها غير انها بنت عمتي وبس 
ام طلال : مو ضروري تكون تحبها بعد الزواج يجي الحب وكل شي 
ابو طلال : اسمع ياطلال انا عطيت ابو مشاري كلمة وقبلها اختي سعاد ماراح اسمح انك تكسر كلمتي وتوطي راسي فاهم 
طلال حس انه لو تكلم من هنا لبكرة ماراح يسمعـونه فأختصر الموضوع بقوله 
طلال: يصير خير إن شاء الله , عن إذنكم 
طلع طلال على طول وطلع وراه ريان .. اما مشاعل فكانت مستغربة رفض اخوهـا
لاشواق .. صحيح اشواق مغرورة وشايفة حالها بزيادة بس حلوة .. 
مشاعل ببالها : الله يعينك يا اخوي على عمتي لو درت برفضك لبنتها 
//
//
بجهـــــــة ثانية .. 
ام ماجد : هاه يابنيتي عسى بديتي بالمذاكرة 
الهنوف : ايه بديت وكلها اسبوع وإن شاء الله بجيب لك النسبة الي ترفع الراس بس دعواتك يالغالية
أم ماجد : الله يجعل لك في كل خطوة تخطيها توفيق يارب 
ماجد وهو داخل : الله يسمع منك 
ام ماجد : هلا بوليدي ماجد
ماجد رخى على راس امه وباسه : هلا بك اكثر ياالغالية 
ماجد : الهنوف تعالي معاي فوق شوي 
الهنوف : تآمر اخوي 
طلع ماجد فوق وطلعت وراه الهنوف ..
وبغـــــرفة ماجد ..
ماجد : هي وش اخبارهـا ؟ 
الهنوف : لا ابشرك حنان تغيرت كثير كثير حتى مستواهـا الدراسي تحسن والكتاب مايفارقها .. 
ماجد : الله يهديها إن شاء الله 
الهنوف : اللهم آمين , صدقني ياماجد ترى حنان بداخلها بنت طيبة وعلى نياتها 
وهي خايفة لا تكون مآخذ عنها فكــرة ببالك وتطلبــك تسامحها ..
ماجد : انا ماببالي شي عليهــا والله يستر عليها دنيا وآخرة .. 
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيوم ثاني ابو طلال وعايلته كانوا مجتمعين بالصالة ..
ابوطلال : بدق على عمك ابو فيصل وببلغه و الله يقدم الي فيه الخير بس انتي متأكدة من قرارك يابنيتي 
مشاعل ميته حياء : ايه متأكدة يبه 
ريان : مشاعلوه مو لايق عليك الحياء
مشاعل : تكفى يعني انت الي يلوق عليك 
طلال : بدأ مسلسل توم وجيري 
ريان : والله على أي محطة خخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : بايخة 
ريان : ومين الي طلب رايك انتي 
مشاعل تفشلت 
ريان : طاح وجهك لقطيه خخخخخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : ههههههه <<< تسوي نفسها تضحك , 
ابوطلال: خلاص ياريان الامتحانات وقربت وإن شاء الله بتتخرج جهز نفسك للشغل معاي والا بتصير مثل طلال 
ريان : لا يبه انا إن شاء الله بعد التخرج بشتغل معـك بس لا اوصيك يا ابو طلال هالله هالله بالراتب الزين
طلال: وانت هذا الي هامك 
ريان : اجل ليه الناس تشتغل بالله موعلشان تاخذ راتب وتعيش 
ابوطلال : تخرج ومايصير الا كل خير إن شاء الله
أم طلال : خـلاص طلال واشتغل وتجارته ماشية ولله الحمد وريان مابقى شي ويتخرج وشغله مضمون اظن كذا مابقى عذر لتأخير الزواج 
طلال حس ان اسطوانة اشواق بنت عمته بترجع تشتغل ..
طلال : اوكي انا استأذن 
ابو طلال : على وين ؟
طلال : عندي شوية شغل يبه 
ام طلال : شغل والا تتهرب 
طلال يستهبل : اتهرب ؟!! من وشو ؟؟
ام طلال : انت عارف زين ياولدي من وشو ابي اعرف ليه كل مافتحت لك سيرة الزواج والا طاري بنت عمتك اشواق اخذت حالك ومشيت 
طلال : احس نفسي ماني مستعد لهاشي ومالي رغبة بالزواج الحين 
ابوطلال : طيب مالك رغبة فيه الحين حنا ماقلنا بنزوجك الحين على الاقل تملك بهالصيفية وبعدها تنجاز انت ومرتك بالزواج 
طلال ضاقت نفسه .. شلون يفهمهم ان اشواق مو البنت الي يبيها ..
ام طلال : والله ياوليدي اشواق مافي منها وخطابها كثير وانا خايفة لا تروح عليك 
طلال : مو تقولون عمتي خلاص قيدتني ببنتها .. تطمنوا ماراح تروح 
ابو طلال : وش قصدك بعمتك قيدتك ؟؟ ليكون حاس نفسك مغصوب عليها 
طلال هنا انفجر : ايه مغصوب وانا مو اول مره اقول لكم اني ما ابيها انا ابي اختار شريكة حياتي والي يرتاح لها قلبي لكن اشواق عمري ماحسيت بشي تجاهها غير انها بنت عمتي وبس 
ام طلال : مو ضروري تكون تحبها بعد الزواج يجي الحب وكل شي 
ابو طلال : اسمع ياطلال انا عطيت ابو مشاري كلمة وقبلها اختي سعاد ماراح اسمح انك تكسر كلمتي وتوطي راسي فاهم 
طلال حس انه لو تكلم من هنا لبكرة ماراح يسمعـونه فأختصر الموضوع بقوله 
طلال: يصير خير إن شاء الله , عن إذنكم 
طلع طلال على طول وطلع وراه ريان .. اما مشاعل فكانت مستغربة رفض اخوهـا
لاشواق .. صحيح اشواق مغرورة وشايفة حالها بزيادة بس حلوة .. 
مشاعل ببالها : الله يعينك يا اخوي على عمتي لو درت برفضك لبنتها 
//
//
بجهـــــــة ثانية .. 
ام ماجد : هاه يابنيتي عسى بديتي بالمذاكرة 
الهنوف : ايه بديت وكلها اسبوع وإن شاء الله بجيب لك النسبة الي ترفع الراس بس دعواتك يالغالية
أم ماجد : الله يجعل لك في كل خطوة تخطيها توفيق يارب 
ماجد وهو داخل : الله يسمع منك 
ام ماجد : هلا بوليدي ماجد
ماجد رخى على راس امه وباسه : هلا بك اكثر ياالغالية 
ماجد : الهنوف تعالي معاي فوق شوي 
الهنوف : تآمر اخوي 
طلع ماجد فوق وطلعت وراه الهنوف ..
وبغـــــرفة ماجد ..
ماجد : هي وش اخبارهـا ؟ 
الهنوف : لا ابشرك حنان تغيرت كثير كثير حتى مستواهـا الدراسي تحسن والكتاب مايفارقها .. 
ماجد : الله يهديها إن شاء الله 
الهنوف : اللهم آمين , صدقني ياماجد ترى حنان بداخلها بنت طيبة وعلى نياتها 
وهي خايفة لا تكون مآخذ عنها فكــرة ببالك وتطلبــك تسامحها ..
ماجد : انا ماببالي شي عليهــا والله يستر عليها دنيا وآخرة .. 
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طلال من بعد المشادة الكلامية بينه وبين اهله .. طلع يدور بسيارته وموعارف
لوين رايح .. فيصل بدوامه الحين واكيد مو فاضي .. مالي غير ماجد .. هالرجال توي متعرف عليه قبل كم شهر لكن احس اني اعرفه من سنين وارتاح له من قلب 
دق طلال على جوال ماجد .. بس ماجد تارك جواله بغرفته وطالع البقالة يشتري شوية اغراض لامه ..
طلال : مايرد اكيد جواله مو معاه خل ادق على البيت ..
دق طلال على البيت .. واول مارن التلفوون .. 
ام ماجد : بدور يمه قومي شوفي مين في التلفون 
بدور : اوووو ه يمه خلي هنفوه تشوفه 
الهنوف : بدون ماتقولي قايمة ..
ردت الهنوف عالتلفون ..
الهنوف : الوو
طلال : السلام عليكم
الهنوف : وعليكم السلام 
طلال : بغيت ماجد ؟
الهنوف : ماجد طالع شوي وراجع .. مين نقوله ؟
طلال : طلال 
الهنوف هنــا دق قلبهــــــا بقوة وسكتت لحظة .. 
طلال استغرب : فيه شي اختي ؟
الهنوف بتلعثم : لا اخوي .. خلاص ببلغ طلال 
طلال ضحك بداخله وعرفهــا مافي غيــرهــا .. الهنوف ما انتبهت انها غلطت بأسم ماجد
طلال : قصدك بتبلغي ماجد 
الهنوف طاح وجهها وبلا شعور سلمت وسكرت .. دارت فيها الدنيــا
الهنوف ببالها : ياربي وش هالحظ الي دايم يرميني معه لا وبفشايل بعد
طلال حس بفــرحة داخــله .. ماقدر يخفيهــا وضحـك بصوت عالي .. 
بس يوم لاحظ انه واقف عند اشارة والعالم تطالع فيه .. سكت وكمل طريقه .




//
//
وصل ماجد وبلغته الهنوف بأتصال طلال .. وعلى طول دق عليه واتفق معاه وتقابلوا ..




//
//
صعــدت الهنوف غرفتهــا .. نثرت شعرهــا الاسود الطويل وانسدحت عالسرير ..
(( ليه كل ماتذكرته قلبي يخفق .. واحس بحرارة بجسمي .. اصلا" ليه افكر فيه وليه مو قادرة اشيله من بالي ..)) 

//


ترقبوا الاحداث الجديدة 

سلاماتي للجميع

----------


## النغم انيني

لحد  اللي قريته قصة رووووعه ونتمنى انش تكمليها 
تسلم اناملش خية 
وما نعدم جديدش يالغلا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

النغمـ انيني

من عيوني بكملهــا 
والله يعافيش خيه 
ولا تحرمينا طلتش

----------


## آهات عاشقه

تسلمي يالغاليه دنيا الاحلام على القصه الروووعه والجنااان 


اني اول ماشفتها قلت بقرأ شويه وبعدين بكملها 

بعدين مااقدرت وقريتها كلها 

هذا واني مشغوله مرره ماعندي وقت المفروض انام 

لان مزحووومه حدي 

كلا منش جبتي قصه حليوه وخليتيني اقراها 

>> مو تزعلي امزح 


تسلمي يالغاليه والله يعطيش الف الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آهات  عاشقه 

الله يسلمش يالغاليه 
زيي اتصدقي بجد القصة روعة وماتنمل 
كل مني ؟؟
ههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههه
محد ضربش على ايدش قالش اقريها 
<<<<< امزح ترى 
هههههههههههههه
الله يعافيش إن شاء الله
ولا تحرمينا طلتش الحلوة

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

//
//


مر الاسبــوع الي قبل الامتحانات مر السحــاب .. وجات الامتحانات وقضت على خير .. مشاعل من بعد ماعطت عمها الموافقة .. حددوا موعد الملكة بالصيفية 
مرت عليها الامتحانات ثقيلة مره .. وهي بكل يوم تزداد حب وشوق لفيصل .. 
اما الهنوف .. تعبت تعب بهالامتحانات كانت مصممه انها تجيب فوق التسعين ودهــا تفرح قلب امهــا وبعد لاجل تتخصص بالتخصص الي تحبه .. 
وحنان .. سارت على خط الهنوف وتعبت وهي تذاكر .. كانت بداخلهــا تبي تثبت لنفسها اولا" ولمــاجد انها تغيرت وماعادت حنان البنت الي بايعتها .. 
حنان بدون ماتدري وقعت بشباك ماجد .. حبته من قلب وهامت فيه كانت بالبداية تقول انه شي عادي هذا حالها كل ماشافت واحد ذابت فيه كعادتها القديمة بس مع الايام تبين لهــا ان ماجد هو حبها الحقيقي .. ماصارحت الهنوف بهالشي فضلت تحتفظ بسر حبها بينها وبين قلبها .. بالنهاية ماجد مستحيل يقبل بوحدة مثلها .. لها ماضي يشرف .. 




//



بيــوم النتائج ..
كل وحده على اعصــابها وتنتظر نتيجتهــــــــــــا .. 
مشاعل : طلالوه طلعهـــا لي وريحني خلاص اعصابي تعبت 
طلال : لا فيصل مصمم هو الي يطلع نتيجتك وتوعدني لو طلعتها وانا ما ابي ازعل فيصل 
مشاعل : طيب تأخر وانا ماعدت اتحمــــــــل
دق فيصل على جوال طــلال ..و تعمد مايدق على مشاعل 
طلال : هلا والله هاه بشر .. 
مشاعل كانت شوي وتركب فوق اخوها طلال .. تبي تسمع فيصل وش يقول
بس طلال وخــرهــا .. علشان لا تسمع كلام فيصل 
طلال : وي ماتستاهل اختي تعبت حالها وبالنهاية هذي النتيجة ريم تجيب احسن منها تدري فيصل لو دريت انها بتجيب هالنسبة الي تفشل ماخليتك تطلعهــا .. طيحت وجهي
مشاعل هنا ماقدرت تتحمل وقامت تبكي وتصارخ .. وفيصل ميت ضحك بالجوال
فيصل وهو يكلم طلال : حرام عليك قولها انك تمزح ما اقدر اتحمل بكاءها 
طلال : لا خلهــا شوي اذا بدت تنهار بقولهـــا هههههههههه
فيصل بخوف : طلالووه قولهــا انك تمزح بسرعة
طلال يعرف وش بينوله من مشاعل لا درت انه كذب عليها : اممممم لا ماراح اقولهــا دق انت عليها وعلمهــا .. احلى صح ..
فيصل : وربي ماقلتها الا لانك خايف تقتلك ..ههههههههههههه
طلال : اقول تلايط بس مع السلامة 



//

//
مشاعل صعدت غرفتهــا .. دفنت وجهها بالمخدة وهي تبكــي .. مو متصورة بعد هالتعب تجيب نسبة تفشل ابد ماتوقعت ..
دق جوالهـــــا وكان المتصل .. غلا روحي <<< اسم فيصل بجوالهــا
مشاعل : اكيد داق يهون علي فشيلتي ماراح ارد 
بس فيصل جلس يدق ويدق لين ما اجبرهــا ترد ..
مشاعل وهي باكية : هلا 
فيصل : يابعد قلبي ليه هالدموع ؟
مشاعل : ليه ؟ بعد هالنسبة الي تفشل تقولي ليه تبكين ..؟؟.. 
فيصل ضحك .. 
مشاعل : حتى انت تضحك ما الومــك .. ورجعت تبكي 
فيصل : حبيبتي اسمعيني ترى طلالوه يلعب عليك ونسبتك ترفع الراس 
مشاعل مو مستوعبة : قول والله كم جبت ؟؟
فيصل : كم تتوقعين ؟
مشاعل : يوووه يافيصل علمني بسرعة ؟؟
فيصل : 98 .. الف مبروووووك يابعد قلبي 
مشاعل بفرح ودها تتنطط : يبارك فيك ربي ..
فيصل : طيب وين بشارتي ؟
مشاعل : آمر ..
فيصل : بوسة تطفي نار الولهـــــان على شوفك
مشاعل بخجل: لا عاد اطلب شي ثاني ..
فيصل : لا ما ابي غيرهــا بتعطيني والا ....
مشاعل : والا وشو ؟
فيصل : اممممممممممممووووووواااااااه انا اعطيك ياها 
مشاعل خلاص ذابت ماقدرت تتحمل وسكرت بوجهه .. وفيصل ضحك لين شبع 



//
//



الهنــوف طلعت نتيجتهــا وجابت نسبة 99 .. فرحت من قلبــ قلبها .. 
اما حنان .. فجابت 95 وابد ماكانت متوقعة تجيب هالنسبة .. وفرحت كثير 
اما ريم اخت فيصل فجابت 98 نفس مشاعل .. وكأنهم متفقين عالنسبة وهذ الي فرحهم ..


//
//



ام طلال : من بعد هالنسبة الحلوة يامشاعل تستاهلين حفــلة 
ابو طلال : وانا اطلبي مني الي تبين .. 
مشاعل : الله يخليكم لي ولا يحرمني منكم إن شاء الله 
طلال وريان : اللهم آمين 
ام طلال : الحفلـة راح نسويها على نسبتك الحلوة وبالمره على جية عمتك سعاد الخميس الجاي وبعدهــا بأسبوع الملكة إن شاء الله 
طلال بباله : الله يعين 


//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بغـــــــرفة الهنوف .. 
حنان : تصدقين اول مره احس اني سويت شي له اثر ..
الهنوف : يحق لك ابد ماتوقعت تجيبين هالنسبة ..
حنان بتعصيبة خفيفة : ليه يعني ؟؟
الهنوف : يعني بالترم الاول نسبتك كانت 80 ورفعهــا ل 95 .. اكيد وراه سبب غير عزيمتك وإصرارك ..
حنان : ايه فيه سبب بغيت اثبت لنفسي اني تغيرت .. 
الهنوف بغمزه : بس نفسك؟؟
حنان فهمت التلميح وكانت خايفة بداخلها لا تكون الهنوف درت عن شي ولكن شلون بتدري وهي ماقالت لهـــــــا .. 
الهنوف : شفينا سكتنــــــــــا ..؟؟.. 
حنان : ولا شي بس تلميحاتك مالها داعي 
الهنوف : ههههه خلاص اتركينــا من تلميحاتي .. حنان بغيت اسئلك ؟
حنان : اسئلي , اسمعك ؟ 
الهنوف : كيف تعرف الوحدة اذا كانت تحب والا لا ؟
حنان هنا انفجرت ضحك ..
الهنوف : شفيك ليه تضحكين قايلة نكتة ..
حنان : الهنوف ليه السؤال ؟
الهنوف بتردد : ابد ولا شي مجرد سؤال ..
حنان : الهنوف انتي تعرفين اني ماعمري خبيت عليك شي وكل اسراري الخطيرة عندك .. ليتك مره بحياتك تصارحيني بس ..
الهنوف : يامجنونة اصارحك بوشو ؟؟
حنان : تحبين صح ؟
الهنوف سكتت وتغيرت الوانهـــــــــا ..
حنان تأكدت وأضافت : وطلال الي تحبيه صح ؟
الهنوف هنا شهقت : وش تقولين انتي .؟.
حنان : والله لو تلعبين على عشر ماتقدرين تلعبين علي .. واضح بوجهك هالحياء والسكوت وتغير الوانك كلها تدل على هالشي ..
الهنوف : بس انا ما ادري وش هالاحساس يمكن مايكون حب يمكن اعجاب
حنان : اعجاب ايام ويروح مو شهور .. وش تحسين فيه يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف : بإختصار مو قادرة اشيله من بالي .. احس اني ابيه ابي اشوفه ابي اسمع صوته ..
حنان تأكدت ان الهنــوف غارقة .. وضحــكت 
الهنوف : ترى اذا بتظلين تضحكين بحرم اقولك شي مره ثانية ..
حنان تسترد انفاسها من بعد هالضحك : لا خلاص آسفة 
//
//



قبل الحفــلة بيــوم ..
طلال جالس مع مشاعل بالصـــالة ويتفرجون على فلم .. 
طلال ميت شوق بداخــله يبي يعرف الهنوف كم جابت نسبه .. صعبة يسئل اخوهــا وش بيقوول عنه .. ماله الا مشاعل بس خايف لا تلزق له بالاسئلة ..
طلال : اقووول شعووولة 
مشاعل : هلا 
طلال : بغيت اسئلك 
مشاعل : تفضل آمر
طلال بان عليه التردد ومشاعل لاحظت عليه هالشي ..
مشاعل : طلال شفيك ؟؟ وش سؤالك
طلال بباله : بسئلها والي فيها فيها 
طلال : بغيت اسئلك عن الهنوف صاحبتك 
مشاعل هنا ابتسمت ابتسامة كبيرة : اسئل حاضرين ؟
طلال : هي كم جابت نسبتها ؟
مشاعل : وليه يعني مهتم ؟
طلال : بدينا بالاسئلة الي مالها داعي .. كم جابت وخلصيني ؟ 
مشاعل : 99 الهنوف ماشاء الله بنت ذكية ومجتهدة ..
طلال فرح بداخلــه كثير للهنوف .. 
طلال : دعيتيها للحفلة ؟
مشاعل : ايه بس ماقلت لي ليه مهتم انك تعرف ؟ ليكووووون .....
قاطعها طلال : اقووول لا يروح بالك لبعيد كل السالفة بغيت اعرف جابت اقل والا اكثر منك واذا بتجي والا لا .. يالله انـا طالع 
مشاعل : وين ترى بيت عمتي بالطريق وعلى وصول 
طلال : وخير ياطير بيت عمتك على وصول وش تبيني اسوي ارقص يعني ؟
مشاعل : لا جبب يكفي خخخخخخخخخخخ
طلال : اقوول عن المزح البايخ ترى مو رايق لك .. يالله في امان الله 
مشاعل : في امان الكريم 
مشاعل ببالهــا : ادري يااخوي ليه البال مو رايق .. اشــواق بتجي .. 


//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حنــان تعودت كل يـــوم تجي عند الهنــوف .. تجلس معهــا .. عطلة وش وراهــم 
الهنـوف : هاااه مافكرتي وين بتقدمي وعلى أي تخصص ؟
حنان : والله مدري .. انتي شايفة النسب اللي يبونها اعوذ بالله كلها فوق ال95 .. 
الهنوف : بس انتي نسبتك حلووووة يعني فيه أمل 
حنان : امل والا مها خخخخخخخخخ
الهنوف : ههههههههه << تسوي نفسها تضحك .. بااااايخة .. صحيح نسيت اقولك انتي معزومة معاي بكرة على حفلة مشاعل ..
حنان بغمزة : اخت حبيب القلب ؟!
الهنوف ضربتها ضربة على راسها ..
حنان : آآي .. 
الهنوف : عن الكلام الفاضي .. المهم بكرة تجيني بدري ..
حنان : اوكــي
بهالحظة اندق باب غرفة الهنوف .. 
الهنوف : مين ؟
ماجد : أنا ماجد ممكن ادخل 
الهنوف : لحظة بس 
تسترت حنــان وقامت الهنوف وفتحت الباب لاخوهـــا .. وحنان حالتها حاله 
ماتدري تضحك والا تبكي .. مشتاقة له حيل آخر مره شافتها فيها بالشقة .. 
ماجد وهو متسند عالباب : معك احد ؟
الهنوف : ايه حنــان ..
ماجد : اهــاااا .. اوكــي بس حبيت اتطمن عليك بس .. وسلمي لي على حنان
الهنوف : الله يسلمك 
راح مـــــــــاجد .. وردت الهنوف لحنــان .. 
الهنوف : اقووول ترى حبيب القلب يسلم عليك ..
حنان تستهبل : حبيب القلب ؟!!
الهنوف : ايه على بالك ما ادري .. ترى كل شي فيــك فاضحــك والشوق مكتوب بعيونــك .. 
حنـان : وش قاعدة تقولين انتي ؟
الهنوف : اسمعيني ياحنـان ماجد مافيه شي بقلبه عليـك ومايتمنى لك الا كل خير 
ومافي انسان معصوم من الغلط ومو عيب الواحد يغلط العيب انه يستمر بالغلط وانتي ولله الحمد تغيرتي كثير واثبتي هالشي حتى ماجد لما قلت له عن نسبتك ماصدق ..
حنان بلهفة بانت بعيونها : صحيح ؟
الهنوف : ايه , حنان ما ابيك تخجلين من احساسك .. ترى ماجد قلبه كبير 
حنان : خايفة لا يرفضني .. مقدر اتحمل صدمه ثانية من بعد ما ارتحت يالهنوف
الهنوف : جربي وش راح تخسرين .. الحب من حقه يعيش و يشوف النور حرام يظل بين الضلوع مكتوم .. 
حنان : لا طبقتي هالمثل على حالك بطبقه انـا ..
الهنوف بمرارة : المشكلة مقدر اطبقــه .. ومحكوووم على حبي يعيش بظلام ..
حنان : ليه ؟
الهنوف : مشاعل قالت لي عن سالفة طلال مع بنت عمته الي اسمها اشـواق
قالتها وهي تضحك على موقف اخوهـا الي رافض يرتبط ببنت عمته مادرت انهــا ذبحت الامل بداخلي .. 
حنان : بس تقولين انه رافض .. يعني فيه امل دامه مايبيها 
الهنوف : لا تنسي انها بنت عمته والعوائل الي مثل عائلة طلال مستحيل فيها يفضلون البنت الفقيرة الغريبة على بنت عمته بنت العز والنسب ..
الهنــوف هنــا ماقدرت تحبس دمعتهـــــا .. ضمتها حنان وبكت بصمت معاهــا
وهي بداخلهــا تقول : حرام يالهنوف اول مرة تحبين ويكون مصيره يعيش بظلام ..


//
//


بجهــة ثانية .. طلال اتفق مع فيصل يقابله بالكوفي شوب الي تعودوا يتقابلون فيه .. كان محتــاج يفرغ الي بصدره .. محتاج يشكـي .. هذا اذا ماكان محتاج يبكي على حظه الي مصر يربطه بوحدة مايبيها .. 
فيصل : ووش بيدك تسوي .. لا تنسى عمتي سعاد الي براسها تسويه مهما كان ولا تنسى ان ابوك عطى كلمة لبومشاري
طلال : بستين داهية ابو مشاري وكلمة ابوي .. بجد ماعدت اتحمل الوضع محد حاس بالنار الي فيني .. 
فيصل : لو بيدي شي اسويه وربي ماترددت ولا اشوفك على هالحال .. بس ماتدري يمكن بعد الزواج تحس بشي تجاهها لا تستعجل بحكمك عليها 
طلال : لا استعجل ؟!! وربي كل ما اتذكر الموقف السنة الي راحت .. ازداد كره لهــا .. وما اعتقد بيوم اقدر احب وحده مثلهــا .. يا اخي هذي وحده بايعة الحياء
فيصل : لا تظلم البنت يمكن من زود حبها ولهفتها عليك ماقدرت تمسك نفسها .. 
طلال : يلعن ابو الحب الي يخلي الوحده تتخلى عن حياءها وكرامتها وتسوي سواتها .. 
فيصل : يعني وش ناوي تسوي ..؟؟..
طلال تنهد بيأس : السواة سواة رب العالمين .. 


//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

(( بالصيفية الي راحت طلال كان موجود بالبيت لوحده مع اخته مشاعل ومعاهم اشواق .. بس مشاعل كانت نايمة .. واستغلت هالفرصة اشواق تكشخت ولبست ونزلت بالصالة لطلال .. طلال اول ماشافها انصدم لانها كانت مو متسترة .. صحيح هي ماتتغطى عنه بس على الاقل تلبس عبايتها .. اما الحين مافي شي يغطيها غير ملابسها الضيقة .. وقفت عالدرج تتأمل فيه بأبتسامة .. وهو منصدم من تصرفهــا .. نزلت حاولت تجلس جنبه بس كان يبعد عنهـا .. طلال كان شبه منشل من وقاحتهــا .. 
اشواق : ابي افهم ليه تبتعد عني ؟
طلال : انا الي ابي افهم وش الي تسوينه ؟؟
اشواق : وحده ميته شووق لحبيبها وخطيبها فيها شي ؟
طلال : لا خطبتك يصير خير ولا ظنتي بفكر فيها حتى بعد هالي شفته 
تركهــا طلال ومشى .. وماصارح امه ولا أي احد غير فيصل بلي صار )) 

وهو يسترجع الموقف الي صار .. دقــت امه .. 
طلال : هلا يمه
ام طلال : هلا ياوليدي وينك ترى عمتك وزوجها هنا ..
طلال بباله : الله لا كان جابهم 
ام طلال : طلال معاي انت 
طلال : ايه يمه 
ام طلال : تعال ياوليدي فشلة ترى عمتك تسئل عليك واظن فيصل معاك ..
طلال : ايه معاي خلاص شوي وجايين 
ام طلال : في امان الله ياوليدي
طلال : في امان الكريم 
طلال يكلم فيصل : قوووم ترى العلة وصلت .. 
فيصل وهو يضحك : ههههه الله يعين 
//
// 
ببيت ابو طلال ..
ام طلال : هلا والله هلا بام مشاري تو مانورت الشرقية 
ام مشاري (سعاد ) : النور نورك ياام طلال .. تسلمين والله 
ام طلال : هـااه وش اخبارك اشواق وش اخبار النسبة ؟
اشواق : بخير يامرت خالي والنسبة حلوووة ولله الحمد
ريم تساسر مشاعل : قالت حلوة اكيد العكس والاكانت قالت كم 
ام مشاري : الا وينه طلال ماشفت الا ريان ؟
ام طلال : طلال طالع بس انا دقيت عليه وهو بالطريق مع فيصل 
اشواق : ايه صح مبروك مشاعل سمعت ان فيصل خطبك ..
مشاعل : الله يبارك فيك وعقبالك 
ام مشاري ماصدقت مشاعل تنظق هالكلمة : يارب متى بعد يجي اليوم الي اشوف
فيه طلال مع اشواق .. 
وبهالحظة دخل طلال وسمــع هالجمــلة ( طلال مع اشواق ) وخفق قلبه بقوة .. لكن مو مثل خفقة الحب والشوق لذكرى الهنوف .. خفقة كره وقهر ..
طلال وفيصل : السلام عليكم 
هنا بس فز قلب اشواق .. ووجهت نظراتها لطلال وركزتها عليه .. 
ام مشاري : هلا والله هلا بالغاليين 
فيصل : عمتي وشلونك وش اخبارك ؟
ام مشاري : بخير ربي يسلمك ومبرروك وعقبال ما اشوفك معرس 
فيصل : يبارك فيك ربي 
ام مشاري : وش اخبارك ياطلال ؟؟ وين هالغيبة ماتقول اسير على عمتي بالرياض اشوفها واشوف احوالها ؟
طلال : انا بخير يالغالية وتعرفين مشاغل هالدنيــا ماتترك احد ..
فيصل لمــح مشاعل .. وذااابت وهوبباله يقول : آآخ لو الوقت غير الوقت وحنا لوحــدنا وربي لضمك مشتاااااااااااااااااق لك حيل ..
طلال كان مقهـور من نظرات اشواق الي من يوم دخل وهي مركزه عليـه .. لعنبو دارهــا ماتستحي ماتخاف احد يلاحظ نظراتها صدق قوية عين .. 
اشواق بدلع : وش اخبارك طلال ؟ 
طلال بقرف : بخير ولله الحمد 
اشواق : مافيه وش اخبارك لي ؟
طلال : انتي كيفك ؟ 
اشواق : بخير الله يسلمك 
ام مشاري : متى بعد اشوفك ياطلال معرس .. خـلاص فيصل وبيتزوج وماباقي الا انت وريان .. ريان ملحوووق عليه بس انت مو ناوي على شي ؟
ام مشاري كانت تبي تقيس نبض طلال في سالفة الخطبة لبنتها ..
لكن طلال تعمد يقهـرها بقوله : والله ياعمتي مالي خلق زواج الحين لاحق على الشقى والبهدلة 
ام مشاري تنهدت تنهيدة قهر بس رجعت ابتسمت وقالت : الحين الزواج بهدله وشقى .. جرب تزوج وبعدين احكم .. 
طلال : إن شاء الله , عن اذنك عمتي بروح اسلم على ابو مشاري 
ام مشاري : اذنك معك 
وبطريقهم للمجلس هو وفيصل .. 
فيصل : شف الوقاحة كيف .. يااخي انا استحيت من نظراتها .. بصراحة ما الومك
طلال : ليت غيرك قايل هالكلام .. 
دخلوا المجلس وكان موجود ابوطلال وابو فيصل وابومشاري ومشاري وريان يقدمهم القهوة .. 
سلموا وبعدهــا جلسوا .. واخذتهم السوالــف .. بس حتى لو وش مايكون عنده وشاغل باله .. مستحيل يجي شي وينسيه الهنوف .. لا زالت بباله ومعاه .. 
//
//
وهـي ماكــانت تختلف حالهــا عن حــاله .. مافي شي اقسى من انك تحب .. وتكتشف بعــدهـا ان الي تحبــه مستحيل بيوم من الايام تملك قلبــه .. 
ليتني ماحبيتــك ولا سمحت لقلبــي يحبــك او يفكــر فيك .. 
ليتني ما اوهمــت احساسي بلحظــة انك ممكن تقبله او تبيه .. وليتــك تدري بحاجتـــي لــــــــــك .. طــلال .. 
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيــوم الحفــلة .. 
صحت مشاعل من الصبــاح وجهزت كل شي .. ساعدتهــا ريم اما اشواق فأكتفت بالنظر من بعيــد .. 
ريم تكلم مشاعل : طالع الي ماتستحي على وجهها جالسة وحاطة رجل على رجل ولا تقول اساعدهم والا شي 
مشاعل : برغم انك صادقة بلي قلتيه لكن على الاقل كذا مرتاحين من تعليقاتها البايخة عطيني الشريط الوردي .. 
ريم : طيب 
اذن العصر ومابقى على مشاعل الا تطلب من الخدامة تجهز الصحون مع الشوك ..
وبالليل .. 
الكـل حضر .. الا هي وحنان .. لسى بالطريق ماوصــلووو ..
طلال كان توه راجع من المحلات .. ومحتــاج يتروش قبل لا يطلع للرجال بالاستراحة .. لان الحفـلة كانت للحريم بالبيت .. اما الرجال عشاءهم بالاستراحة
نادى طلال الخدامة وطلب منها تنادي مشاعل الي كانت منهمكة باستقبال ضيوفها ..
مشاعل : هلا آمر
طلال : ضيوفك وصلوو كلهم ..
مشاعل : امممممم لا باقي كم وحده .. 
طلال : اهــااا .. طيب انا طالع فوق آخذ لي شور .. علشان اروح الاستراحة 
مشاعل : اوكي 
//
//
بسيـــــــــارة ماجد ..
الهنوف : اهـااا يعني انت رايح لهم بالاستراحة ؟
ماجد وعينه عالطريق : ايه عشى الرجاجيل هناك انا ماودي ارو حلاني ماعرف احد بس طلال لزم علي 
الهنوف : اهــاااا
ماجد انتبه انه ماكلم حنان .. فبادر بقوله 
ماجد : وشلونك ياحنان ؟
حنان هنا اختبصت وقلبها شوي ويتوقف : هههاااه انا .... ب بخير 
ماجد لاحظ ارتباكها وضحك بداخلــه .. 
وصــلوووا لبيت ابو طـلال .. 
وقبل لا يدخـلون .. 
حنان : اجل هذا بيت حبيب القلب 
الهنوف : اقوول اتركي حبيب القلب الحين وخلينا ندخــل .. 
حنان : ههههه طيب
مشاعل : هلا والله هلا بالهنوف 
الهنوف : هلا بيك 
مشاعل تكلم حنان : اكيد انتي حنان 
حنان : ايوه 
مشاعل : هلا والله تشرفت بمعرفتـك .. وينكم ليه تاخرتوا
الهنوف : بالعكس احس ان حنا مبكرين 
مشاعل : ههههههههه أي مبكرين الله يهداك .. عطيني عبايتك انتي وحنان اوديها غرفتي 
الهنوف : طيب
ام طلال : مشاعل تعالي ابيك ..
مشاعل : طيب جاااية .. اقوول الهنوف وش رايك تودين العبايات فوق ..
الهنوف : انا بس ما ادل ..
مشاعل : اطلعي فوق تلقين غرفتي على يدك اليسار .. حنان تعالي ادليك غرفة الضيوف 
بدت تصعد الدرج وهي خايفة .. مادورت امها تناديها الا الحين .. 
الهنوف ببالها : قالت غرفتها على يدي اليسار .. طيب هي تقصد أي غرفة فيهم 
(( كان فيه اربع غرف بالطابق الثاني .. غرفتين على اليسار غرفة طلال وغرفة مشاعل وغرفتين على اليمين غرفة ريان وغرفة فاضية .. ))
الهنوف احتـارت بحالهـا .. خل افتح هذي واشوف اذا هي والا لا .. 
فتحت البــاب .. ودخلت بهرتها الغرفة بجمالها وبديكــورهــا .. غرفة واسعة 
وبوسطهـا سرير كله ابيض بابيض .. تقوول غرفة عرسان .. 
من كثر ما انبهرت بتصميم الغرفة وديكوراتها ما انتبهت انها مو غرفة مشاعل 
شدتها صورة شخص تعرفه زين .. ماتوقعته بهالوسامة .. 
طلال كان بالحمــام ياخذ له شاور .. خلص حط المنشفة على خصره وكانت تغطي 
الجزء الاسفل من جسمه وتوصل لتحت الركب بشوي وطلع .. 
الهنوف لا زالت تتأمل بالغرفة وبالصورة بالذات .. 
طلع من الحمــام .. لقى باب غرفته مفتوح استغرب .. تقدم ودخــل ما انتبه ان في شخص واقف قدام التسريحة .. وسكر الباب .. 
الهنـوف حست فيه يوم دخل وركضت لعند الشماعة وكانت فيها اشياء كثير حاولت تغطي نفسها فيها كانت منشلة من الصدمة .. حست بلسانها تيبس بمكانه وعيونها عجزت لا ترف .. 
وقف طلال قدام المـراية يدهن شعره .. بهرهــا جسمه وعرض اكتافه .. حست بحرارة تسري بجسمهــا وهي تتأمله .. باين عليـه رياضي ويدرب حديد .. من تقاطيع جسمه وعضلاته المرسومة استنتجت هالشـي .. 
قطعت هالافكار وجلست تدعي بداخلهــا انه مايحس فيهــا لين مايخلص ويطلع .. 
لكن المصيبة كانت لما جاء بيشيل المنشفة .. هنــا اشهقت الهنوف شهقة سمعها طلال والتفت مرعوب ناحية الصوت .. 
لقــاهـا واقفة وراء الشماعة ودموعهــا مغرقة وجهها وترجف من الخوف .. 
انصدم آخر شي كان يتوقعه يشوفهــا ووين بغرفتــه وهو بهالوضــع .. عشرات الاسئلة كانت تدور بباله وهي يتقدم ناحيتها .. 
بس قبل لا يقرب اكثـر جاه صوتهــا يترجى : وربي كنت ادور غرفة مشاعل كنت ابي غرفة مشاعل ماكنت ادلها ماقالت لي 
طلال تقطع قلبه على منظرهـا .. باين بجد انهــا مصدومة ومرعوبة .. تمنى بهالحظة يضمها لصدره ويطمنها ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بس قطع افكاره صوت بداخله : وش قاعد اسوي انا بنت غريبة مصدومة معاي بنفس الغرفة وانا شبه عاري وجالس اتفرج .. 
على طول مد يده وفتح البــاب .. وهي راحت ركض لتحت تلعن حظها الي يرميها معه دايم .. من السرعة رمت العبايات بس طلال اخذهـا ووداها غرفة مشاعل .. 
سالت الكحلة من البكي وشعرهـا الله العالم بحاله .. توجهت للحمام وصلحت نفسها قرأت المعوذات ببالهــا وحاولت تهدى .. حنان استغربت تأخر الهنوف وطلعت بالصالة وهي تمر قرب الحمام سمعت صووت .. طلت وانصدمت
الهنوف جالسة ومغطية وجهها بيدينها وتبكي .. 
أمــا طلال .. لبس وهو عقله مو معــاه .. خــايف على الهنوف .. عدل شماغه 
اخذ جواله .. وطـلع وهو ماوده يطـلع بعد الي صار .. 
امــا الهنوف حكت لحنان السالفة وكالعادة ماتت ضحك عليهــا .. ساعدتها تصلح نفسها وتوجهوا للضيوف وجلسوا .. وهي تفكر ببالهــا وخايفة لا يظن فيها متعمدة .. ياربي ليه يصير لي كذا ؟ ..
//
وليتهــا جـات على ظن السوء وبس .. لكن في شخص شافهــا طالعة من غرفته وهي بهالحالة وماظنتي بتفوت لها هالشي .. اشـــــــواق .. 
//

ترقبوني مع احداث جديده 

سلامي

----------


## النغم انيني

اني على الوعد متابعة بهدوء
خلصت الحين شي وااجد زين والاحداث مرة فضيعة
واصلي غناتي واني متابعتنش

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

النغم انيني ...
ولايهمش خيه البارتات موجودة 
صحيح الرواية لحين تنكتب بس في احداث للحين ماحطيتها
يسلمووووووووووووو

----------


## النغم انيني

دنيا الاحلام دليني بيتكم تكفي<<<<بجي اشدخش
الحين اني خلصت كل اللي كتبتيه طبعا بالجوال
وابغى اعرف الاحداث الباقي 
خلاص بكرا تكمليها كلها لا تجهزي للتكفيخ<<<امزح ما اسويها 
تسلمي غناتي على هالقصة ومو تطولي بالاحداث الجديدة

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/////////////////

طلع للاستراحــة وفكـــــره هنــــــــاك عند الهنوف .. طول ماهو بالسيارة وهو يفكر فيهــــا .. يسترجع منظرهـــا بذاكرته ويبكي الم بداخلــه لانه ما قدر يسوي شي .. لا يلمها ويضمها ويهديها ولا يشرح لهــا ويتأسف .. 
وصل للاستراحــة ..
وبإنتظاره فيصل وماجد ..
فيصل : هلا كان انتظرت للصبح بعد 
طلال : الناس تسلم بعدين تعاتب 
فيصل وماجد : السلام عليكم
طلال : وعليكم السلام 
فيصل : طيب وش الي اخرك الناس بتتعشى داخل ..
طلال : ابد ولا شي بس مريت البيت اتحمم وجيتكم على طول 
فيصل : كل هذا تتحمم ؟؟ اخاف معك جرب ؟؟
ضحك ماجد من قلبه على كلمة فيصل اما طلال فأكتفى بابتسامة .. 
طلال : خل ندخل ونسلم عالرجاجيل ابرك مشينا ماجد واترك هالقرد يضحك 
فيصل : افااا انا قرد ..
طلال : اذا ما كنت اقرد .. هههههه


//
//


عند الحريــم ..
مشاعل حبت تعرف اشواق على الهنــوف وحنان ..
مشاعل : الهنوف اعرفك على بنت عمتي اشواق ؟؟ اشواق هذي الهنوف صاحبتي 
الهنوف : هلا اشواق تشرفنا والله 
اشواق رافعة حاجبها وتسترجع الموقف الي شافت فيه الهنوف طالعة من غرفة طلال سلمت عليها وهي ودها تصفعهــا ..
حنان : اعوذ بالله وش فيها ذي احسها شوي وتاكلك بنظراتها 
الهنوف : حسيت فيها بس ماعليك مشاعل خبرتني انها مغرورة وشايفة حالها بالعربي ما تنلام 
الهنـوف كانت تتكلم وتضحــك مع البنــــــات .. بس عقلهــــا مشغول بشي ثاني 
مشغول بطلال .. وعيون طلال .. صحيح خفت رجفة الرعب من الموقف بس رجفة الشوق لا زالت تسري بداخلهـــــا ..
بالاستراحــة ..
طلال : اوووف متى يخلصون هالمجاملات الي مالها داعي ويمشون 
فيصل : شفيك انت من جيت وانت مو على بعضك خير ؟؟
طلال مستحي بنفسه يقول الي صار لفيصل .. بس يحس انه محتاج يقول لكن كيف يقول وماجد معاهم .. صعبة ..
فيصل : هيه وين سرحت ؟
طلال : معك معك .. الا اقول ماجد عسى الوالدة جات الحفلة ؟
ماجد : لا الوالدة مسيرة على وحده من جاراتها توها والده .. 
طلال متلبك : اهــااااا وخواتــك عس جوا بس ؟
ماجد : الهنوف بس والا بدور مارضت تجي عطها تلفزيون وخلها تبقق عيونها فيه 
طلال وفيصل : ههههههههه



//
//



بآخر الليل ..
خلص كل شي .. خلصت الحفلة والكل راح على بيته .. 
رجع طلال تعبان بداخله .. وده يرمي نفسه عالسرير .. ويجول بناظره بالغرفة .. يتذكـــــــرها ..وينام
صعد لفــوق .. البيت هدوء .. الظاهر الكل نــام .. بالعادة اذا عمته موجودة بالصيفية .. ماينامون الا قريب الفجر .. بس ماينلامون .. توهم خالصين من حفلة ودوشة .. 
فتح باب غرفتــه .. فتح النور وليته مافتحــه .. طلعت بوجهه .. جالسة عالكنبة وبيدهــا صورته .. 
طلال : اشــــواق !!
اشواق : ايه شفيك مخترع ..
طلال : ومين الي سمح لك تدخلين الغرفة 
اشواق بثقة : انا الي سمحت لنفسي 
طلال يأشرعالباب : تسمحين تطلعين 
اشواق : ابي اكلمك 
طلال : اجلي كلامك تعبان وابي انام 
اشواق : اكيد من بعد الجلسة الحلوة مع الحبايب بتتعب 
طلال مافهم قصدها افتكرها تقصد جلسة الاستراحة : ايه عندك مانع 
اشواق : لا ليش امانع .. لا درى ابوك والا عمتك ساعتها يصير المانع 
طلال : انا مو فاهم وش تقصدين ولا يهمني افهم بس تسمحين تطلعين ابي انام
اشواق : ابي اجلس معك واكلمك
طلال : بقول شي بس اعذريني يابنت عمتي .. تراك وحده ماتستحي تدخلي غرفتي وبغيابي ولا همك اذا جيت ولقيتك والا لا .. وشكلك متقصدة اني اشوفك 
اشواق : ما استحي ؟ ليه حرام علي حلال على غيري .. ليه ماقلت هالكلام 
لغيري والا عجبتك الجلسة معهم 
طلال شب نار بداخله .. الحين فهم قصدهــا وانها شافت الهنوف يوم تطلع 
طلال : هالناس محترمة حالها وعلى الاقل ماكانت متقصدة تدخل واعتقد هالشي واضح من منظرها والي بتقولي كمان اني اغتصبتها والا شي؟!! ..
اشواق اتنرفزت من كلام طلال وطلعــت بدون ماتقول شي .. 
طلال شتمها بداخله .. وقفل الباب .. رمى شماغه وفتح ازارير ثوبه وقبل لا يرمي نفسه عالسرير .. اقترب من الشمــاعة غمض عيونه وضمها ..

//

مشاعل : فيصل وبعدين ترى استحي ؟
فيصل : اموووت ياناس بلي يستحون ..
مشاعل ماعادت تتحمل كلام فيصل تحس نفسها شوي وتذوب بملابسها ..
فيصل حس بمشاعل بس حالف مايخليها 
فيصل : اقووول شعولتي 
مشاعل : هلا 
فيصل مسوي نفسه زعلان : هلا حاف كذا ؟
مشاعل بحياء : هلا آمر ياعيون شعولة 
فيصل : ايه كذا 
مشاعل : وش بغيت آمر
فيصل : لا بس بغيت اقولــك أحبـــــــــــــــــــك 
مشاعل ببالها : وووووووووووي ياويل حالي وش اسوي فيه انا 
فيصل : ههههههه شفيك اقولك احبك ؟؟
مشاعل : وش اسوي يعني ؟؟
فيصل : اسطريني وش رايك ؟؟ قولي أي شي .. حرام عليك بموت ابي اسمع كلمة حلوة منك ..
مشاعل : بعد الملكة يصير خير 
فيصل : آآآه متى تجي هالملكة .. متى اضمك وابوسك والمك بحضني بدون حساب 
مشاعل وصلت حــدها : فيصل خف علي بكلامك 
فيصل : احبك وربي احبك لا تلوميني .. سنين وانا اتعذب بحبك .. يعني لو ابكي لك مالك علي لوووم 
مشاعل : لهدرجة يافيصل تحبني ..؟؟
فيصل : وربي اكثر .. بس انتي تحبيني ؟؟
مشاعل بخجل : ايه 
فيصل : وشو ايه .. انطقيها وريحيني تكفين 
مشاعل : خلاص أحبـــــك 
فيصل : ياربي وش اسوي بعمري انا انتحر .. احبك اموت فيك .. اقووول شعولة 
مشاعل بضحكة : هلا 
فيصل : مايصير اجيك الحين ؟؟
مشاعل : بس الحين نص الليل وين تجي ؟؟
فيصل : وهذا احلى وقت اطفي فيه نااااااااري الي سعرتيها بكلمة احبك 



//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيــــــوم ثاني .. 
ام مشاري وابو طلال جالسين بالصــالة يشربون الشاهي ..
ام مشاري تتقطع بداخلهــا تبي تسمع ولو تلميحة من احد على سالفة خطبة اشواق لطلال .. بس محد معبرهــــــــــا
ام مشاري : الا اقول يا اخوي متى ناوي تعرس طلال ؟ تراه ماهو صغير كل شوي يأجل
ابو طلال : شسوي وانا اخوك الولد معيي يتزوج الحين ؟
ام مشاري : لازم تكلمه وتفهمه انه مو صغير بالله كم عمره الحين 27 والا 28..
جاءها الصوت يقاطعهــــــا
طلال : 26 ياعمتي 
ام مشاري بلبكة : هلا بوليدي طلال 
طلال : هلا فيك عمتي .. كيفك يبه ؟؟
ابوطلال : بخير .. كأنك بتطلع على وين ؟؟
طلال : مواعد فيصل بنروح لمكــان 
ام مشاري : متى بعد نشوفك عريس مثل فيصل ؟؟
طلال حس ان عمته تبي تقط أي خيط يخص الزواج علشان تعيد الاسطوانة حقتها
بس هو ملزم يقهرها ..
طلال : اوووه بدري ياعمتي .. ترى نويت ما اتزوج الا عقب عشر سنين بالكثير
ام مشاري طفح كيلهــــــا : بخلي اشواق تنتظرك العمر كله .. خلاص لك مو لغيرك 
طلال : تاخرت على فيصل عن اذنكم في امان الله
ابو طلال : في امان الكريم
ام مشاري ببالهـــــــا : وين ياطلال ادري ان مالك رغبة ببنتي لكن وربي ماتاخذ غيرها وراسي يشم الهوى



//
//



طلال تقابل مع فيصــــــــل بالكوفي شوووب .. وفرغ كل الي بصدره 
ومن ضمنهـــــا سر حبه .. الهنـــــــــــوف ..
فيصل : والله وقعت بالحب ياطلال ؟؟
طلال : آآه وليتها تدري .. وربي اتقطع يافيصل كل ماتذكرت شكلهــا ياخوفي تظن بي ظن غلط 
فيصل : تظن بك ظن غلط ؟؟ لا لا البنت ماكانت قاصدة وانت برضووو
طلال : آآخ بس لو ما هالعلة اشواق .. كان وربي ماترددت لحظة وطلبتهــا
بس ما دام هالحية عمتي تبث سمومها بابوي وامي ماظنتي بيجمعني القدر معها 
آآه يافيصل حاس اني بنجن احس بضغط رهيب ابد ما اتخيل اني ممكن بيوم اتزوج من هال.... استغفر الله بس
فيصل : وربي حاس فيك ياطلال بس ما بيدنا شي
طلال : احيانا" اقول ببالي ياطلال قاوم الضغط وتمرد هذي حياتك انت مالهم شغل فيك يذبحونك مع وحده ماتحبها ولا تواطنها بس ماودي اكسر لابوي كلمة المهم ماعلينا .. خبرني عنك وش احساسك والملكة ماباقي عليها شي؟
فيصل : احساسي ياطلال ماتوصفه قواميس هالكون كله .. 
طلال ابتسم لفيصل ابتسامة حس بمرارتها حتى فيصل .. 
طلال : ياحظك يافيصل بترتبط بالانسانة الي تمنيتها طووول عمرك .. 
فيصل ماكان عارف وش يرد .. يتألم بداخــله لحال ولد عمه واخوه .. الي باين مصيره يرتبط بانسانة مالهــــــا قيمة بحياته ...


//
//


بجهــة ثانية ..
حنــــــان : ملكتها الخميس الجاي يعني بنرجع نزور بيت حبيب القلب 
الهنوف : لا ماظنتي بروح افكر اعتذر لمشاعل ..
حنان : ليش ؟
الهنوف : ماودي اروح احس ..
حنان : تحسين بوشو؟
الهنوف ودموعهــا بعيونها : ماودي اروح واتذكر الي صار ولا ابي اتذكره .. خلاص من بعد ماكان ذكراه يسليني صار يجرحني .. احبه بس ماهو مكتوب لي 
وليته بس يدري عن الي بداخلــــي .. والا يحس بشــي .. 
حنان : ليه ماتقولين له ؟؟
الهنوف : موتي ولا اسويهــــا .. افضل اكتم احساسي ولا ابوح فيه لانسان مدري انا وش عنده .. ويمكن مايكون لي أي تاثير بحياته .. اصلا" يمكن من يتذكرني يضحك على شكلي وغبائي 
حنان : اوكــي خلاص لا تصارحينه بس خل نروح للملكة .. خصوصا" انها تبيك تروحين لهــا بدري علشان تساعدينها .. تتوقعين لو ماكانت لك غلاة عندهــا بتقولك كذا .. واذا مارحتي بتزعــــــل
الهنـوف مالهــا حل ثاني .. صعبة تعتذر لمشاعل وهي الي موصيتها تجي وتوقف معاهــا .. توقف معاها بليلــة عمرهــــــــــا .. ليلة ملكتهــا على فيصل .. 
الهنوف تمسح دموعها بيدها : خلاص نروح وامرنا لله



//
//
//



ام مشاري : اخسي والله لاشتكيه عند ابوه .. وبعدين لا تخافين طلال ماراح يكون لغيرك ابوه عطى ابوك كلمـة واخوي عمره ماثنى كلمته 
اشواق : ايه تكفين يمه اشتكيه تراه مو طايق حتى شوفي .. بس احبه وما ابي غيره
ام مشاري : لا تشغلين بالك ان ماخليت ملكتك عليه هالصيفية ما اكون سعاد 
اشواق : بعد عمري والله ..
ام مشاري : يالله قومي البسي خل نطلع السوق ترى ماجهزنا شي لملكة مشاعل 
اشواق : ولو انها ماتستاهل نخسر فلوس علشانها بس يالله اهم شي اطلع شيك علشان طلولي


//
//


باليوم الي يسبق يوم ملكة مشاعل وفيصل ..
الهنوف تبي تكلم مشاعل دقت على جوالهــا بس ماردت .. دقت على البيت 
طلال : الوو
الهنوف : السلام عليكم
طلال : وعليكم السلام
الهنوف ببالهــا : وووووي وش الي خلاه يرد هذا 
الهنوف بلبكة : مشاعل موجودة ؟؟
طلال : ايه مين نقولهــا ؟
الهنوف : الهنوف 
طلال فز قلبــه : لحظة اناديهــــــــا
راح ركض للمطبــــــخ يخبر مشاعل .. جات مشاعل تكلم .. وجلس معها طلال وقرب منها .. استغربت تصرفه وقامت تناظر فيه 
مشاعل : خير مطووول ؟؟
طلال : ايه عندك اعتراض روحي المحكمة خخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : ياثقل دمك بس 
اخذت السماعة وبدت تكلم 
مشاعل : هلا والله وينك انتي ثلاث ايام ماسمعنا صوتك ؟؟
الهنوف : ليه تبين اكلمك كل يووم لزقة 
مشاعل : احلى لزقة والله 
الهنوف : اقوول شكل حبيب القلب مأثر عليك قمتي تغازلين الرايح والجاي 
مشاعل : هههههههههههههه الظاهر 
طلال كان يطالع التلفزيون بس باقي حواســـــه كلها مركزه على مشاعل والي تكلمهــــــــا ..
مشاعل : اوكي انتظركِ ولا تتأخرين علي ..
الهنوف : إن شاء الله يالله اشوفك على خير مع السلامة
مشاعل : مع الف سلامة 
سكرت الهنــــــــوف وغرقت بتفكيـــــرها .. جلست تعيد صوته ببالهــا 
وتعتريهــا رجفة كل ماتردد .. تحبــه ماتقدر تنكر واحتل كل شي فيهــا
مافي مجال تغير هالحقيقة .. 

لو قلت اني مااحبك بس احسك دنيتي
واحس انك لو رحلت مااتمالك دمعتي
وتدري اني مااحبك بس اعدك كل شي
واهديك لو تبغى زماني واهديك صمتي والحكي
ولو تركتني لي رجا واحد علمني كيف انسى هالاماني
وكيف قلبي يقدر يهوى انسان ثاني



//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيـــــوم ملكة طلال وفيصل ..
مشاعل بأروع حلة .. ملكــة هالليلة .. جاتها الهنـوف من العصر وساعدتها بكل شي .. بس ماحصل أي شي وحمدت ربهــا لان طلال كان مشغول برى البيت مثل ماخبرتها مشاعل لما كانت تسولف معها والكوافيرة تصفف شعرهــا .. 
مشاعل وقفت قدام الهنوف وريم قبل لا ينزلون للمعازيم : وش رايـــــكم وبصراحة ؟
الهنوف : قمر 
ريم : شكلك جنان الله يستر على اخوي عز الله بينخبل 
الكل : ههههههههههههه
الملكــة كانت كبيرة شوي .. واحتوت معازيم من خارج الشرقية ..
اشواق كانت جالسة مع بعض البنات .. ولما انزلوا مشاعل والهنوف وريم
ماوجهت نظرها لمشاعل لا وجهت كل سكاكينها للهنــوف الي كانت بالرغم من بساطتها .. قمــــــــر بشعرهــــا الاسود الطويل .. 
ام طلال : كلوووووووووووووويش الف مبروك يابنيتي 
مشاعل : يبارك فيك يمه 
ام مشاري : مبروك الف الفم يروك يابنيتي والفال للباقي 
مشاعل ببالها : الله يعين الباقي عليك 
مشاعل : يبارك فيك عمتي 
طـــلع ريان من المجلس ونادى امه علشان تخلي مشاعل تجي المجلس ..
تم كل شي على خير وتمت الملكــة .. 
المعازيم لسى برى .. وطلال وريان مع اختهم مشاعل وفيصل بالمجلس 
(( المجلس الي كانوا فيه يختلف عن مجلس الرجاجيل الي كانوا المعازيم فيه ))
طلال : الف مبروك شعولة .. فيصلوووه لا اوصيك على اختي وربي لادفنك اذا صار لها شي 
فيصل : الي يشوفني بدخل عليها ياهووو تراها ملكة 
طلال : حتى ولو على بالك ما اعرفــك ,, وغمز بعيونه .. 
فيصل فهم قصده وضحــك ..
ريان فهم قصدهم متأخر : والله انكم بايعينها ياكلاب خخخخخخخخخ
طلال وفيصل تطاير الشرار من عيونهم ..
ريان : امزح شفيكم خخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
مشاعل كانت ميته حياء وساكته .. ومنحرجة من اخوانها .. 
من بعد ماطلعـــــــوا وخل الجـو لفيصل ..
فيصل مسك يد مشاعل وباسهـــــا وطول بوسته لوما سحبت يدها عز الله شفطهــا 
فيصل : اتركيني بروي شوق قلبي من حياته مبروووك ياحياة قلبي 
مشاعل بتذووب : الله يبارك فيــك 
//
//

عند المعـــــازيم .. 
حنان والهنوف تأخر عليهم ماجد .. حتى شكوا انه نساهم ..
الهنوف : شفيه تاخر مابقى احد غيرنا فشلة ..
حنان بلهفة : دقي عليه شوفيه وينه ؟
الهنوف بغمزه : خفي يابنت على نفسك 
حنان استحت .. 
الهنوف : بجرب ادق عليه مره ثانية .. بطلع برى هنا الارسال ضعيف ..
انتظريني 
حنان : اوكي 
طلعــت الهنــوف برى علشان يلقط معها الارسال .. وطلال كان طالع من الباب الي جنب مجلس الرجاجيل .. 
لمح شخص بالظلام بس طنش ومشى لين وصل للكرسي الي بالحديقة وجلس 
يفكر فيهـــــــا .. خلاص موقادر يشيلهــــا من باله .. محتاج يشوفها محتاج لهــــــا محتـــــــــاج .. 
فجأة جاه الصوت ..
الهنوف :لا وشو نص ساعة ترى مابقى غيرنا وربي فشلة ماجد تكفى تعال بسرعة 
ماجد : زين جاي بالطريق 
عرف هالصـــوت وشلون مايعرفـــه وهو نفس الصوت الي ترجـــــــاه ذاك اليوم
وذااااب من ترجيـــــــــه 
ابتعد وتخبى ورى شجرة .. علشان لا تلمحــه .. اما هي مكيفة الاخت نست انها برى .. الجو حلوووو .. قامت تتمشى بين الزروع .. اسدلت شعرها ووقفت غمضت عينها وصارت بالضبط مقابل طلال الي كان متخبي ورى الشجرة بس يطالعهــا وكل مافيه مركز عليهـــــــــــا .. 
فتحت عيونهـــــــا ,, وجهتها صوب القمــر .. تتأمله .. 
وهو يتأمل جمالهـــــــــــــا الي كل ماله ويذوب فيه .. 
وهو يردد بباله : لو وصفنــــــــــاك بالقمر يالهنوف ظلمنـــــــاك ..

فجأة دق جواله والمتصل ريـــــــــــــان ..
اخترعت الهنـــــوف وركض لداخــــــــــل .. اما هووو .. رد على الجوال 
طلال : وجع إن شاء الله 
ريان : يوجعك قل آمين وينك انت 
طلال : انا برى خير وش تبي ؟
ريان : ابوي يبيك تعال بسرعة
طلال : زين جاي بلى بشكلك 
قفل من عنـده وهو يسب فيه .. خرب عليه الجـــــووو .. 
اما الهنوف دخلت وهي قلبهــا شوي ويطيح .. تتساءل منو الي كان برى .. ياويلي وانـا الهبلة مستانسة جالسة اتمشى .. 
//
ابو طلال : وشلون يعني تبيني اقول ابو مشاري خلاص ولدي ماله خلق زواج مشي بنتك 
طلال : يبه مو وقته الحين .. ابي افهم ليه العجـــلة مو تقولون لي مو لغيري خلاص ماله داعي نستعجل مابتطير البنت 
ابوطلال : ابو مشاري توه مكلمني قبل شوي ويقول في واحد متقدم لبنته واذا ولدك مايبيها انا بمشي البنت ..
طلال : يسوي خير والله 
ابوطلال بتعصيبة : طلال !! 
طلال بكل هدوء : خير يبه
ابو طلال : انا عطيت اختي كلمــه وكسرها الحين بيوطي راسي وآخر شي ممكن ارضاه ان راسي يتوطى ومع مين مع اختي وزوجها ..
طلال : ولا تظن يبه اني ارضالك هالشي 
ابوطلال : خلاص ملكتك على بنت عمتك الشهر الجاي 
طلال وده ينفجر : لكن يبه .....
قاطعه ابوه : مو انت ماتبي تكسر كلمتي ؟؟
طلال : ايه بس يبه ليه العجلة ؟
ابوطلال : انا ماقلت تزوج الحين على الاقل ملك على بنت عمتك . وبعدها تسطفل بسالفة الزواج ..
طلال خلاص هنـــــــــا ماله كلمة تنقال .. حس الابوب انسدت بوجهــــــه ..
طلع جسد شبه ميت من بعد هالقــــرار .. اشواق انا اتزوج اشواق .. يارب صبــــرك ..
//
//
بيــــــوم ثاني ..
ام مشاري : صدق يا اخوي والله الساعة المباركة 
ابوطلال : وإن شاء الله الملكة الشهر الجاي .. مده كافية علشان اشواق تجهز نفسها .؟.
ام مشاري ودها تطير واخيرا" الي ببالها تحقق .. وطلال بيكون لاشواق ..
ام مشاري : ايه مده كافية وانا اختك واكثر من كافية <<<<<< ماصدقت هالحية 
ابوطلال : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير 
طلال كان توه صــــاحي من بعد اسود ليلة بحيــــــــــاته قضاها بالم وحسره على قلبه الي منجبر يرتبط بوحده مالهــا مكان فيه .. 
طلال : صباح الخير 
الكل : صباح النور 
ام مشاري بفرح : هلا والله بالمعرس .. كيفك طلال ؟
طلال ابتسم ابتسامة سخرية وبباله : ما تنلامين الي ببالك وتحقق 
طلال : بخير الله يسلمك يالله عن اذنكم
ام طلال : وين ما افطرت ؟
طلال : مالي نفس .. في امان الله 
ام طلال حز بخاطرهـــــا منظر طلال .. ومشت وراه لين الباب .. ونادته 
ام طلال : يمه طلال ؟
طلال : آمري 
ام طلال : شفيك ياوليدي مو على بعضك ؟؟
طلال بباله : آه يمه لو تدرين بلي فيني ولو تدرين انك انت وابوي نويتو البارح على ذبحي 
طلال : سلامتك يمه بس مو نايم زين
ام طلال توهــــا بترد .. قاطعها طلال وقال مره ثانية ..
طلال : لا تخافين يمه .. في امان الله .
قالهــــا وطلع على طول .. وام طلال قلبها يتوجع على ولــدها بس بالنهاية هذا لمصلحته ..
//
//
العصـــــر ..
الهنــــــــوف تكلم صديقتهــــا نوال ..
الهنوف : صدق مافيك خير ولا تقول اسئل عن خويتي اشوفها واشوف اخبارها 
نوال : اعذريني يالهنوف صارت عندنا مشاكل الله العالم وش قد اشغلتني 
الهنوف بخوف : ليه وش صار ؟ لا تقولين مشاكل مع مرت ابوك ؟
نوال : وليه عندنا غيرها هالعقربــــــــــة
الهنوف : انا الي محيرني شي واحد دام هابوك مو طايقه ليه مايطلقها ويفك عمره منهــــــــا
نوال : ابوي متحمل كل شي علشان هالاطفال الي مالهم ذنب غير ان امهم قاسية وماعندها احساس الحين هو معها وهي ماترحمهم وشلون لو طلقها واخذت حق الحضانة عز الله بتذبحهم 
الهنوف : الله يكون بعونهم 
نوال : المهم انتي خبريني عنك ؟؟ وش آخر اخبارك؟؟
الهنوف : لا جديد كالعاده ومثل كل عطلة منرزه بالبيت .. 
نوال : كلنـــــا على هالحال وانا اختك ..
الهنوف : هذي صدقتي فيهــــــــا
نوال : شكلها جات العقربة يالله هنوفة اكلمك وقت ثاني مع السلامة
الهنوف : الله يسلمك 
قفلت وجاتهــــــــا بدور ..
بدور : هنفووه خل نقول لماجد يطلعنا البحر طفشنا من جلسة البيت 
الهنوف : ايه والله طفشنا خل نكلمه لا جى 
ماجد : اعتقد انا (( الي لا جى )) صح ؟؟
الهنوف : هلا والله 
بدور : عمرك طووويل 
جلس ماجد بوسطهــــــــــم وضمهم بذراعــــــــه .. 
الهنوف : بغينا نطلبـــــك طلب ورجانا ماتردنــــــــا
بدور : ايه لا تردنا ترى وربي طفش
ماجد : ماعاش مين يردكم .. وكأني عرفت الطلب ؟؟ طلعة للبحر صح ؟؟
الهنوف : ماشاء الله عليك ذكي خخخخخ
ماجد : مايبي لها ذكى انتم ماعندكم سالفة غير طلعنا البحر ؟
بدور : ووربي مافيا حلى من البحر وهوى البحر .. 
كملت وهي محنية راسها جنب ماجد : والكورة جنب البحر 
ماجد مات ضحــك علة منظر بدور وهي تقولهـــــــــا
ماجد : آآخ منك بس بتموتين على لعب الكورة جنب البحر .. خلاص بإذن الله قريب نطــلع .. اخلص الشغل الي عندي ونتفق على يوم اوكي
الهنوف وبدور بابتسامة : اوكي 
بدور : الهنوف خبري حنان خليها تجي معنا وربي وناسة هالبنت 
الهنوف : هههههههه إن شاء الله 
ماجد : وش اخبــــــارها هي ؟
الهنوف بغمزة : بخير الحمد لله بس تعبانة شوي
ماجد بان بصوته قلق : ليه وش فيها سلامات ؟
الهنوف : ابد سلامتك تقووول .... والا اقولك خليها بعدين في بزارين هنــــــا
بدور : بزر بعينك .. بالمتوسطة وتقولين بزر 
الهنوف : هههههههه 
ماجد : خلاص نخليهــا لبعدين .. <<<<< وهو اصلا" وده يقوم يرمي اخته بدور برى علشان يخلى الجو ويعرف 
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشاعــــــل جالسة بالصالة مع اخوانهـــــا طلال وريان ومعاهم اشواق 
وطبعا" كالعادة هم عيونهم عالتلفزيون وهي عينها تاكل بطـــــــــلال ..
طلال بباله : لو عيونها نار من زمان احرقتني اعوذ بالله 
مشاعل : توي كلمــت الهنوف اليوم وذكرتني بطلعة البحر تقول ساروا على اخوهم يطلعون ووعدهم باقرب وقت 
ريان : ايه والمطلوب نرقص يعني ؟؟
طلال من سمـــــــع اسمها .. تاه ورحل بعقله عنهم .. آآه يالهنـــــوف ليت القدر ماجمعني فيك ولا عذب خافقي ذكــــــــراك 
مشاعل : المطلوب نبي نطلع خنقة مووت 
طلال : متى بيطلعون هم ؟
مشاعل : تقول اخوهـــــا لسى ماحدد 
اشواق تحترق بداخلهــــــا لما لاحظت تغير طلال لما انذكر اسم الهنوف 
اشواق : اقول مشاعل ليه ماتطلعون البر الجو براد والبر حلوو غيروا عن البحر
مشاعل ببالها : قطت وجهها هالسحلية 
مشاعل بابتسامة مصطنعة : ليه نغير المفروض انتي الي تتشوقين للبحر اكثر مننا ماعندكم بحر بالرياض كلها برور 
اشواق : مدري ليه البحر مايجي على مزاجي .. 
طلال بباله : الله والمزاج عاد الحين 
ريان : انا اقول بلاها السالفة كلها بلا بحر بلا بر حنا ناوين نطلع مع الشباب وانتي ((يقصد مشاعل )) خلي خطيبك المصون يطلعك
مشاعل : طيب نطلع كلنـــــــا وتكون الطلعة للبحر ..
طلال : صح فكــــــرة .. وانت اذا مو عاجبتك طس مع اخوياك لحالك
ريان : لا وين اطس خلاص بروح معكم مالي غنى عنكم <<<<< لا تصدقون خخخخخخخخ
مشاعل : خل نعزم الهنوف واهلهــــا دامهم بيطلعون ونخليها مثل ذيك المره وربي وناسة 
اشواق كانت تسمع كلامهــــــم وبتموت قهر ودها تقوم تصفع مشاعل الي كل شوي نطت بسالفة هالحقيرة الي اسمهـــــا الهنوف ..
طلال : انا ادق اليوم على ماجد وفيصل واتفق معــــــــاهم ..
//
//
دق طلال على فيصل وماجد واتفقوا على كل شـــــــي .. وقرروا انهم يطلعوا بعد يومين بالضبط ..
الهنوف تكلــــــــمـ مشاعل بالمسن ..
مشاعل (( عشقي فيصلي )) : والله وناسة يالهنوف متى يجي يوم الخميس 
الهنوف (( مجروحة وتكابر )) : صادقة وناسة .. 
مشاعل : والله خايفة تخربها الي ماتتسمى ؟؟
الهنوف : مين ؟
مشاعل : في غيرها اشواق 
الهنوف : اهـااااا .. ليه تخربهــــــا؟
مشاعل : مدري بس ما ارتاح لهالبنت واحس ان أي مكان تطب فيه ماترتاح الي لما تعطيك كم كلمة تخرب عليك 
الهنوف : ههههه لا ماتقدر تخرب شي .. 
مشاعل : والله مدري اخوي كيف بيتحملهـــا لا والمصيبة ملكتهم الشهر الجاي
الهنوف هنـــا انصدمــت .. دمعت بعينها وقبل لا تطيح مسحتهــــا
الهنوف ببالها : ليه ابكــــي ادري عن مصير حبي .. الله يهنيهم 
مشاعل : هيييييييييييه وينك انتي ؟
الهنوف : ههههه معاكِ .. الله يهنيهم إن شاء الله
مشاعل : إن شاء الله .. شوي وبرجع لك .. (( برب ))
الهنوف : (( تيت ))
طلعت مشاعل من غرفتهـــــا ونزلت تحت لامهـــــا الي نادتها .. 
طلال كان طالع من غرفتــه .. لقى باب غرفة مشاعل مفتوح واللاب توب شغال 
نط فوق سريرهــا وجلس .. شاف المحادثــة .. 
طلال بباله : (( مجروحة وتكابر )) مين الي جارحك يختي <<< قالها بالمصري 
قرا الايميل لقـــــــــــاه
طلال : الهنــوف ليككون هي خل اتأكد
مشاعل (( عشقي فيصلي )) : بااااك
الهنوف (( مجروحة وتكابر )) : احلى باك ..
طلال والي اصلا" يكلمها بدل مشاعل الي كانت مشغولة مع امهـــــا .. كان يبي يتأكد اذا مانت الهنوف الي بباله والا لا ..
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : الهنوف وش اخبار اخوك ماجد ؟
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : توك سئلتيني عنه شفيك خخخخخ 
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : صدق خخخخخ اعذريني انسى مخرفة 
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : الله يعنيك .. خخخخخخخخخخ
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : طيب ممكن اسئلك يالهنوف سؤال بس ما ابيك تفهميني غلط ..
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : اسئلي ماراح نخلص من اسئلتك اليوم خخخخ
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : انتي بقلبك احد يعني تحبين ؟؟
الهنوف استغربت الســؤال وجاوبت بالم ببالهــــــــا : ايه احب والي احبه ملكته الشهر الجاي ..
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : خخخخ لا ليه السؤال 
طلال تنهد بداخــــــله .. على الاقل ماعندها احد بقلبها بس يمكن تكون تحب وماودها تقول .. 
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : امممم صدق والا تقولين كذا تسكتيني .. ؟؟
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : لا صدق 
(( عشفي فيصلي )) : احلفــــــي ؟؟
الهنوف ببالهـــــا : وشفيها ذي ؟؟ ليكون حست بشي ؟؟
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : الحلف كذب حرام 
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : يعني في احد بالبال ؟
وقبل لا تجاوب .. سمع صوت وتأكد انها مشاعل .. اغلق المحادثة وسكر المسن كله .. وطـــــــــلع ..
مشاعل دخلت الغرفة .. وجلست استغربت المسن مسكر .. رجعت فتحته ولقت الهنوف ..
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : شفيك وين رحتي ؟؟
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : الوالده نادتني وجيت على طول .. هاه وش اخبار حنان ؟
الهنوف ببالها : اشوى ماسئلتني مين .. 
(( مجروحة وتكابر )) : بخير ولله الحمد وبتروح معنـــــــــا
(( عشقي فيصلي )) : الله صدق بتكتمل الوناسة خخخخخ
طلال طلع من غرفتهـــــا وطيران لغرفته .. 
طلال : الله يستر لا تعرف مشاعل بشي .. بس آآخ لو ماجات .. آآه يالهنوف ليتك تحسين بلي فيني ومصيبـــــــة كان قلبك لغيري وانا اتعذب بذكــــــــراك ..

الروح روحي وانت الروح والشوق
ماغيرك احد دش قلبي وطبه
باخذ من عيونك غلا كل مخلوق
واسكن انا بين الهدب والتحف به
مدام قلبي مبتلي فيك محروق
وش عاد لو نار الغلا تحترق به
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيــــــــوم الطلعــــــــــة ..
الكـل صاحي بدري .. طبعا" الطلعة كانت شبابية يعني بس البنات والاولاد .. 
طلال كلم ماجد واتفق معـــــــاه .. يمشون مع بعض .. 
الهنوف بالســــــــيارة مع اخوها ماجد واختها بدور وحنــــــــان .. 
الهنوف تساسر حنان : تصدقين قبل كم يوم بغى يزل لساني وافضحك عند ماجد
حنان : يؤؤؤؤؤؤؤ جعلك مدري وش ليش ؟
الهنوف : حبيت ا شوف ردة فعله بس بدور كانت جالسة وانجبرت اقفل فمي
حنان : الحمدلله انها كانت جالسة ..
ماجد يكلم طلال : ايه ايه شفتــك .. خلاص انا وراك في امان الله 
حنان : رايحين مع حبيب القلب بعد
الهنوف : ايه مدري ليه القدر مصر يعذبنــــــي .. ما اقدر اتحمل اشوفــه خصوصا" من بعد آخر مره .. فشلة وربي .. 
حنان : خخخخخخ اموت واعرف لا ذكر هالموقف وش يطري على باله اكيد يقول عنك هبلة 
الهنوف ضربتها ضربة خفيفة : هبلة بعينك انا بموت اكثر منك ابي اعرف وش يقول بس الظاهر مالي ذكر عنده .. وليه يهتمـ اصلا" بذكراي .. 
حنان حست انها قلبت مواجــع الهنوف وماحبت تزيدهـا ففضلت تسكت ..
ريان وطلال و اشواق كانوا بسيارة وحده وفيصل ومشاعل وريم بسيارة وماجد مع خواته وحنان بسيارة .. 
وصـلوا للمكــــــان .. وكالعادة البحر بالصيفية زحمة موووت مايفضى ابدا" ..
بالموت يالله حصلوا لهم مكان يجلسون فيه .. 
طلال : ريان تعال معي خل ننزل الاغراض 
راحوا طلال وريان ينزلون الاغراض من بعد ما جهزوا الجلسة للبنات والجلسة حقتهم
اما البنات فراحوا عند السور وكل وحده مدت يدهــــــا تنتعش بهوى البحر وكانها الي بسفينة تايتنك <<<< خخخخخخخخ
ماعدا اشواق الي من لمحت الهنوف وهي تغلي بداخلهـــــــــا وفضلت تجلس بالجلسة
طلال : هوى البحـر يرد الروح 
ماجد : صادق تحس نفسك بعالم ثاني 
فيصل : عالم خياااااااال 
ريان : الله يعينكم خخخخخخخخ
الكل : ههههههههههه
جاء وقت صلاة الظهر .. صلوا وبعدها تغدوا .. 
لين جاء وقت العصــــر ,,
هنا بدور كانت تبي تموت تبي تلعب كورة .. وزادت لما شافت بزران يلعبون 
بدور : بقوم اقول لماجد ابي العب كورة 
الهنوف : بيرفض مثل كل مره لا تتتعبين نفسك
مشاعل : وليه يرفض .. ؟؟
بدور : يقول فيه ناس تشوفنا عيب 
مشاعل : ههههههه ,, خلاص انا اقول لطلال يكلم اخوك علشان يخليك تلعبين 
بدور بفرح : صدق ؟
مشاعل : ايه صدق لا وبنلعب كلنــــــــا
بدور قامت تتنط .. اما مشاعل دقت على طلال وخبرته ومارفض ووعدهـا يكلم ماجد ..
جابوا الكــورة .. وراحو لمكان فيه حشيش خفيف ومافيه ناس كثير 
بس ماكان بعيد عن جلسة الشباب .. 
اما اشواق اكتفت بالنظــر .. عزموهــا بس رفضت على قولتها : هذا الي ناقص ما اشوف نفسي الا اناطط قدام الخلق 
بدأ اللعب والحماس .. ريم ومشاعل بفريق والهنوف وبدور بفريق وحنان الحكم 
<<<<<< خخخخخخخ
الشباب كانوا يطالعونهم وميتين ضحــــــك .. خصوصا" على بدور الي كان باين عليها الحماس <<<<< مسكينة ماتنلام ماصدقت تلعب كورة عند البحر
خلص الشوط الاول .. ارتاحوا شوي .. وبعدهــــــــا ابتدا الشوط الثاني .. 
طلال كان يتمشى ويناظر بجواله .. 
والدور على الهنــوف تشوت الكـــــورة .. 
الهنوف متحمسة ومصممة تجيب هــــدف شاتت الكــــــورة 
وطرااااااااااااااااااااااااخ .. 
ضربته بظهره .. انصدمت حست رجلهــا مو شايلتها .. ياربي وش هالفشيلة 
تألم والتفت للبنات 
طلال : وجع ماتشوفون انتم ؟
مشاعل خافت : بدون قصد وربي 
الهنوف كانت متخبية ورى حنان ومن الفشيلة عرقت .. 
طلال داري ان الهنــوف هي الي شاتت الكــورة .. قرب منهم وبيده الكورة ..
مشاعل : طلول عطنا الكورة 
طلال : لا لا مافيه لعب خلاص
بدور بكل طفولة وبراءة : لا تكفى ..
ضحك طلال وقرر بداخــله شي .. 


ضحك طلال وقرر بداخــله شي .. 
طلال تعمد يرفع صوته : اذا تبون تلعبون الي شاتت الكورة تجي تاخذها 
الهنوف انفجعت : ياويل حالي لا لا ماراح اخذهــــــــــا
بدور : الهنوف روحي خذيها تكفين لا مايخلونا نلعب 
الهنوف : لا ماني رايحة مشاعل روحي انتي 
مشاعل : لا ياقلبي الي شاتتها هي الي تجيبها 
الهنوف : حنان تكفين انتي روحي جيبيها 
حنان : لا استحي روحي انتي 
الهنوف انقهرت : ماني جايبة شي ومافي لعب زين 
طلال يطالعها وهي ترميها عليهم ومعيين يجون بدالهــــــا ..
بدور شوي وتبكي : هنفوه روحي جيبيها ابي العب
مشاعل : روحي مابياكلك هوو 
الهنوف ماعاد بيدهـــــا شي .. تنقبت وعدلت عبايتها ومشت لين وصلت قريب منه .. 
طبعا" الشباب الباقي كانوا بعالم ثاني غرقانين سوالف واشواق طايحة سوالف بجوالها ..
فانتهز الفرصــة طلال ..
طلال مو قادر يخفي ابتسامته وهو يناظرهــــــــا ,, وتصلب كأنه خشبة وهي تنتظر يعطيها الكورة 
الهنوف ببالها : شفيه هذا ؟؟
نادت مشاعل من بعيد : طلال مو وقت سرحانك عطها الكورة وخلصنا نبي نلعب 
طلال انتبه لعمره : تفضلي وثاني مره فتحي عيونك كااافي فشايل على عمرك
الهنوف طاح وجهها .. اخذت الكورة وركض عند البنات .. وقلبهـــا يخفق بقوة .. 
//
//
بعد المغرب ..
البنات كلهم مع بعض .. واشواق بعالم ثاني مع جوالهــــــــا
اشواق : هلا بفتونة <<<<< طبعا" تذكرون فاتنة الي كانت تعرف عبد الرحمن 
فاتنة : هلا بيك شو عاملة ؟؟
اشواق : بخير انتي كيفك ؟؟
فاتنة : منيحة بسئل عنك وناقصني شوفك والا مو ناوية تطلين علينا 
اشواق : الا ودي بس ارتب اموري عندي شغلات كثيرة تعرفين ملكتي بعد شهر
فاتنة : ملكتك بعد شهر وليه ماخبرتيني ؟
اشواق : صار الشي بسرعة ..
فاتنة : الله يكون بعونك يايزيد .. المسكين بيحزن كتير لما بخبره 
اشواق : يحزن ويطق راسه بالطوفة .. خلاص اذا اخذت الي ببالي بطلق يزيد والي خلفوه صحيح انه مابخل علي بشي ومتعني كثير بس كذاب وماله امان 
كانت غرقانة بسوالفهــا والبنات يطالعونهـــــــــا .. طبعا" ماكانوا يسمعون شي 
ريم : بل عليها ماتشبع من جينا وهي هالجوال باذنها 
مشاعل : اشك انها تغازل 
ريم : اذا صدق الله يعين الي يكلمها اكيد امه داعية عليه هههههههههه
الكل : هههههههههههه
//
//

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

على الساعة 10 بالليل ..
فيصل يتمشى مع مشاعل .. وطاااايح حب وغزل معهــا وهي ذايبة .. 
امـا طلال كان يناظرهم بين فترة وفترة .. ويلاحظ ابتسامة فيصــل
ابتسامة الحب والشوق .. تحسف على نفســه .. وتمنى لو القدر يغير مسيره
ويكون بهالموقف معاهـــــا .. مع الي خطفت قلبه وروحه من اول ماسحبت الجريدة منه .. سحبت كل شي فيه ..
مامنع نفســه يلتفت لهــــــــا .. وجات عينه بعينهـــــــــا .. 

تعـال قـرب مــن أحضـانـي تــرى خــدك مواعـدنـي
يبي يلامس شغف روحي ويقطف بوحي من شعري 
تـعــال أنـثــر هـنــا لـيـلــك وخــــل ويــلــك يـولـعـنـي
أنـا أحبـك وأبـي قربـك.. تـرى منـي قضـى صـبـري 
أنــا نبـضـك زهــر أرضــك وأنـــت؟! ايـــه تملـكـنـي
بنحل خصـرك ..جمـر ثغـرك وزود بلونـك الخمـري 
تتـوهـنـي .. تغـرقـنـي.. ومــــن بــــردك تـدثـرنــي
//
// 

بعد فتــــرة ..
قامت اشواق وتوجهت لجلسة الشباب .. ونادت
اشواق : طلال 
طلال التفت لها : خير 
اشواق : ابيك شوي ممكن 
قام طلال وتوجه لها وكل انواع القرف راكبته ..
طلال : خير فيه شي؟
اشواق بدلع : بغيتك تتمشى معي شوي
طلال : مالي خلق تمشي مع البنات
اشواق : ما ابي ابيك انت 
طلال : قلت لك مالي خلق 
اشواق : هذا وانا خطيبتك تسوي فيني كذا 
طلال : لا ملكنا يصير خير 
اشواق خلاص شوي وتنفجر : طيب امشي معي شوي بس 
طلال بقرف : امري لله .. نتمشى بس رجاء" انتي بصوب وانا بصوب 
اشواق طالعته بنظرات قهر .. ومشت معــــــــاه ..
ريم : مشاعلووه طالعي هناك 
مشاعل : وين
ريم : مو كأنها اشواقوه مع طلال
مشاعل : بلى هي والي معاها طلال
ريم : ههههههه طالعي وجه طلال منقلب فوق تحت عز الله منقرف منها 
مشاعل : ههههههه ما الومه 
الهنــوف وجهت انظـارهـا ناحيته .. صحيح انه مبعد عنهــا وهم يمشون بس الغيرة بدت تشتغل فيهــــــــا
بالجهة الثانية ...
اشواق لاحظت نظرات البنات خصوصا" الهنوف .. وتأكدت ببالها ان الهنوف حاطة عينها على طلال .. 
قرب طلال عند السور وجلس يناظر البحر وجنبه اشواق .. 
حلفت الا تقهر الهنــوف .. 
قربت من طلال ومسكت يــده وضغطت عليها .. وحطت راسها على كتفه .. 
طلال مصدوم من الي تسويه .. ماقدر يوخرها عنه لازم يدفعها بقوة علشان يقدر يتحرر منها وصعبه قدام العالم ..
الهنوف ماتت غيظ وغيرت اتجاهها وصارت معطيتهم ظهرها وهي تغلي بداخلها ..
همس فيها : وخري عني ؟ وش قاعدة تسوين ؟
اشواق : خطيبي ومشتاقة لها وين المشكلة 
طلال : رجعت تقول خطيبي .. اقول وخري قبل لا اوخرك غصب قدام العالم 
اشواق : قدام العالم ؟ والا قدام الهانم الي من جينا وانت ماشلت عينك من عليها وياليت جات عليك الاحتى هي 
طلال يبي يقهرها : صدق والله توي ادري 
اشواق : لا تفتكر بترك لها فرصة معك لا وربي شيل هالفكرة من بالك
جلس طلال يناظر نظرات حقد وكره فيها ووخرها .. خلاص اكتفى منها ..
انسانة بايعة الحياء وفوق هذا استغلالية وانانية .. 
حنان : الهنوف شفيك ؟؟
الهنوف : ولا شي بس تمنيت اني ماجيت ..
حنان : علشان طلال صح ؟
الهنوف بدموعها : وآآه ياطلال وربي خلاص ماعدت اتحمل الي يصير .. احس مجرد شوفته بس تعذبني .. ليتني ماحبيته ولا سمحت لنفسي بيوم افكر فيه 
حنان : يألمني حالــك يالهنوف .. ولو بيدي شي سويته .. بس دام هالعقربة وراه خذيها نصيحة مني حاولي تنسيه .. 
الهنوف وجهت نظرهــــــــــا للبحر وقامت تردد بالم ودموع ..
غريبة جيتــــــــــك يابحر واتوجه لــــــــك بشكواي 
//
//
كان في جنبهم عائلة .. عندهـا طفــل .. الظاهر انهم من كثر انشغالهم بسوالفهم نسوا هالطفل الي كان يلعب بالكــورة .. شات الكورة وراحت بعيد جنب الشارع 
ركض الطفل لعندهـــا .. 
الهنوف وهي تناظر من حولهــــــــا وفكرهــــــــا مو معاهـــــا .. بس لماشافت هالنظر اشهقت بقوة .. وراحت تركض ..
الشباب والبنات استغربوا .. وعلى طول قامــوا 
ماجد جلس يناديها وركض وراهــــــا .. بس هي كانت تركض باقصى ماعندهــا 
ونظرهــا على ذاك الطفل الي كان يقترب من السيارت السريعة وممكن باي لحظة تطيره وحده فيهم

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

انتبه شاب من عائلة الطفل وقام ركض باتجاهه .. بس الهنوف كانت اسرعهم 
الطفل كان بعيد ..
اقتربت سيارة من الطفــــــــل وقبل لا تصدمه .. دفعته الهنوف وطاح عاالجانب 
وقفت السيــــــارة .. 
قام الطفل يبكي .. والهنوف تحاول تقوم .. وصل لها ماجد مع الباقي شباب وبنات 
ماجد : خرعتينا يالهنوف 
وصل الشاب الي من عائلة الطفل .. اخذ الطفل وضمه .. وكانت وراه حرمة تصارخ : ولدي ولدي 
نواف : وليد صار فيك شي ؟؟ يوجعك شي ؟؟
الهنوف وقفت على طولهــا وقبل لا تتعدل بوقفتها .. طاحت ومسكها ماجد بخوف .. 
ماجد : الهنوف 
طلال طاح قلبه من الخوف .. مسكها مع ماجد .. وبدور قامت تبكي .. 
بعدوهـا عن الطريق .. ولما اسندوها لشجرة يبون يصحونها .. كانت المصيبة 
بعد ماجد يده عن خصرها وكان فيها دم .. 
الهنوف لما جات تبعد الطفل قبل لا تصدمه السيارة .. طاحت عالارض طيحة قوية 
وكان فيه قطعة حديد جات بخاصرتها .. 
الحرمة قامت تحضن ولــدها والشاب وقف مع ماجد وطلال الي كانوا بقمة الخوف على الهنوف ..
بدور وهي تبكي : الهنوف شفيها ؟؟
ماجد : الهنوف منصابة 
طلال : ضروري نوديها المستشفى 
نواف : انا دكتور خلوني اشوفها ..
انحنى نواف جنبها وجلس يكشف ..
نواف بقلق : تحتاج نقل للمستشفى وبسرعة لان النزف شديد ..
قام طلال ركض وجاب سيارته .. وودها المستشفى .. 
اما باقي البنات فرجعوهم البيت .. بدور كانت تبكي ومعاها حنان تهدي فيها 
ومشاعل وريم حزينين على حال الهنوف . . اما اشواق ولاكن صاير شي 
يمكن حتى تمنت لها الموت ..
وبالمستشفى ..
ماجد : طمنا عنها يادكتــور ؟؟
نواف : الحمدلله قدروا يوقفون النزيف وهي الحين نايمة
ماجد : الحمدلله يارب 
نواف : ماعرفتك على نفسي انا نواف الــــ........ اختصاصي جراحة 
ماجد : وانا ماجــد الـ....... وأشر على طلال وهذا طلال الـ...... صاحبي 
نواف : تشرفنــا اخواني والموقف الي قامت فيه الاخت الهنوف يزيد الشرف 

/
/

ترقبوني مع احداث جديدة 

سلامي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اختي 

النغم انيني 

ادليش بيتنا وتكفخيني على شرط ارد لش التكفيخة عشر 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههه

تسلمي يالغالية وابشري من عيوني 
احط لش اجدد الاحداث .. 
يعيطش العافية عالمرور والمتابعه 
سلامي

----------


## النغم انيني

اللله يسلمش دندونة <<<قام التدليع والتميلح


متابعتنش اول باول قصة روعه واحداث اروع من عضوة ولا اروووع
واصلي غناتي << ابغى اعرف ويش بيصير للهنوف

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

خيتو نغومة<<<ادلع ياحلو
هههههههههههههههههههه

انتي الأروع والله إن شاء الله اواصل ولا يهمش خيه
وعلى فكرة اختي الي تكتبها وتقول لش تابعي ترى الأحداث مثيرة

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

نواف : ماعرفتك على نفسي انا نواف الــــ........ اختصاصي جراحة 
ماجد : وانا ماجــد الـ....... وأشر على طلال وهذا طلال الـ...... صاحبي 
نواف : تشرفنــا اخواني والموقف الي قامت فيه الاخت الهنوف يزيد الشرف 

ماجد : تسلم اخوي .. اقدر اشوفهــا؟؟
نواف : حاليا" لا بس تقدر تجي بكره وتكون صحت بإذن الله 
//
رجــع ماجد للبيت يجر نفسه جر .. الهنـوف طايحة بالمستشفى .. الهنوف اخته وحبيبة قلبه .. 
ام ماجد بدموعها : هاه ياوليدي طمني على الهنوف ؟؟
ماجد مسك امه من يدها وجلس جنبها ..
ماجد : الهنوف بخير يمه وماعليها شر إن شاء الله 
ام ماجد : خل نروح نشوفها ياوليدي ابي اتطمن عليها 
ماجد : هي الحين نايمة بكره بإذن الله الصباح نروح ونتطمن عليهــــــا
قومي نامي يمه وريحي وادعي لها تقوم بالسلامة ..
ام ماجد رفعت يدينها ودعت بقلبها ان الله يرجع لها الهنوف سالمة ..
//
//
امـا طلال فما كان حاله احسن من ماجد .. 
مشاعل : اهي شلونها الحين ؟
طلال : قدروا يوقفون النزيف وهي الحين نايمة 
مشاعل : الله يقومها بالسلامة يارب ماتستاهل .. 
طلال كان بــاين عليه انه متأثر وبقوة .. نزلت منه دمعه بدون مايحس وشافتها اخته مشاعل ..
مشاعل مستغربة : تبكي ياطلال ؟؟
طلال : هااه لا لا ,, بس من التعب .. عن اذنك طالع انام تصبحين على خير 
مشاعل : وانت من اهله 
بجهة ثانيـــة ..
سلمى : الله يقومها بالسلامة 
نواف : إن شاء الله .. هالبنت بالفعل شهمة وشجاعة والموقف الي قامت فيه يشرف 
سلمى : وانا ماراح انساه لها ابد ..
( سلمى اخت نواف الدكتور والطفل الي انقذته الهنوف يصير ولدهــــــا)
//
في الصبــــــــاح ..
ام ماجد وماجد راحوا للهنوف بالمستشفى وزاروهــا .. 
الهنوف : يمه لا تبكين خلاص انا مافيني شي شوفيني طيبة 
ام ماجد بدموعها : وعساك دوم طيبة وبخير وصحة 
بدور : الله الحين كل هالدلع والدلال لهــا .. الظاهر يبي لي هالمره ارز حديد بخاصرتي علشان تدلعوني 
ماجد بنبرة قاسية : بدور ؟!!
بدور : يؤؤؤ آسفة امزح ..
الهنوف : ههههههه صدق انك خبلة في احد يتمنى هالشي لنفسه 
بدور : قلتيها خبلة ماعلي لوم ..
سمعــوا صوت يتنحنح ,, وكان نواف ومعاه اخته سلمى .. 
ماجد : تفضلــوا 
نواف : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
طلع ماجد مع نواف ووقفوا بالرسبشن يتكلمون .. 
وبغرفة الهنوف ..
سلمى بدموع : صدقيني هالموقف ماراح انساه لك ابد .. لولا الله ثم لولاك كان الله العالم وش صار كلمة مشكورة قليلة بحقك .. 
الهنوف : لا لا تشكريني أي انسان ينحط بهالموقف راح يسوي مثل ماسويت 
سلمى : الله يقومك بالسلامة وماتشوفين شر يارب
الهنوف ببتسامة : الجميع يارب
/
/
طلال كان يبي يروح يتطمن على الهنــوف .. 
طلال : مشاعل قومي معاي نروح نزور صاحبتك الهنوف نتطمن عليها 
ام طلال : ليه وش فيها ؟؟ 
مشاعل حكت السالفة لامهـــــــــا ..
ام طلال : ماتشوف شر إن شاء الله 
ام مشاري نطت بالسالفة : طيب على قولتك صاحبة الهنوف وش له انت بعد تتطمن عليها ..؟؟..
طلال بقهر مكبوت : لانها اخت صاحبي قبل لا تكون صاحبة مشاعل 
قالهــا وهو وده يقــول : لانهــا قلبـــي وحياتي
مشاعل : اوكي دقايق بس واجهز 
ام مشاري : خذوا اشواق معاكم 
اشواق الي كانت عينها بمجلة تطالعها : يمه ..
ام مشاري نغزتها وبصوت خفيف : قومي روحي معاه يالخبلة 
طلال بباله : عز الله طلعنــــــــا 
/
/
نرجع للمستشفى .. 
راحـوا اهل الهنوف ,, ومابقى الا نــواف الي كان يبي يكشف على جرحهـــــا
الهنوف ببالها : اووف ياربي هالحين مافيه الا هالدكتور ماعندهم دكتورات يعني والله فشيلة رجال ويكشف علي 
نواف لاحظ انها ماتحركت وساكته حس بإنزعاجها من الوضـع
نواف ببتسامة : عارف الي ببالك وللاسف الدكتورة مسافرة ومافيه الا انــا 
الهنوف بعفوية : طيب وين الممرضات والا مسافرين بعد ؟
نواف ضحـك بداخله على اسلوبها .. كان باين انها منحرجة مره ..
نواف : لا موجودين بس اذا تبين جرحك يلتهب انادي لك وحده فيهم 
الهنوف خافت : لا خلاص ..
تعدلت عالسرير وجلس يكشف عليها .. وهي شوي وتموت من الحياء والفشيلة 
نواف : الحمدلله الجرح التئم شوي .. 
الهنوف مترددة تبي تسئل عن وليد .. لان سلمى لما جات ماكان معها 
واستحت تسئلها عنه .. 
الهنوف بتردد واضح بصوتها : وليد ابنك وش اخباره ؟ 
نواف هنــا لا شعوريا" ضحــك ضحكة خفيفة .. استغربتها الهنوف .. 
نواف : وليد بخير وبصحة بس ملاحظة صغيرة انا مو متزوج ووليد يصير ابن اختي 
الهنوف طاح وجهها كانت تفتكر سلمى زوجة نواف ووليد ابنه ..
فجــأة انطق الباب وكان طلال ومعاه مشاعل واشواق .. 
طلال : السلام عليكم 
الهنوف انتبهت للصوت .. وعلى طول عدلت نفسها .. 
نواف : وعليكم السلام تفضلوا .. 
طلع نواف .. وجات مشاعل تركض واحضنت الهنوف ..
الهنوف : ووي ووي ووي ..
مشاعل : يؤؤؤؤؤ شفيك 
الهنوف : وجعتيني لا تنسين ترى الجرح بخاصرتي 
مشاعل :هههههه لا تلوميني من خوفي عليك .. 
اشواق وبنظره ماتخلى من الكره : ماتشوفين شر 
الهنوف : الشر مايجيك 
طلال كان واقف ورى الستارة .. 
طلال : ماتشوفين شر اختي الهنوف 
الهنوف فز قلبهــا لما سمعت نبرة صوته .. جلست دقيقة تسترد وعيها ..
قالت : الشر مايجيك اخوي 
طلال بباله : ليتــك تدرين بحالتي ليتــك تناظرين دمعتي وعيــوني الي تعبها السهر ماذاقت النوم وانتــي على فراش المرض .. 
بعــد فترة .. 
مشاعل : يالله حبيبتي نشوفك على خير والله يقومك بالسلامة 
الهنوف : وين بدري 
مشاعل : أي بدري وقت الزيارة خلص إن شاء الله نزورك لا طلعتي بالسلامة 
الهنوف : إن شاء الله 
مشاعل كانت تبي تتأكد اذا كان طلال لسى موجود معاهم بالغرفة والا لا ..
مشاعل : طلال انت هنــا ؟؟
طلال : ايه يالله تمشون ؟؟
مشاعل : مشينا 
مشاعل رخت على الهنوف وباستها : نشوفك على خير 
الهنوف : وانتي من اهله 
اما اشواق ماصدقت على الله يطلعون .. 
طلال كان طول الوقــت جالس معاهم .. يسمعهــــــا , صوت ضحكتهــا فجر الشوق داخله .. تمنى لو قدر يشـــوفها ويروي ناظره منها ,,
اما الهنــوف من بعد ماطلعــوا جلست تفكر بينها وبين نفسهــا .. 
تفكر بطــلال .. 
( ياربي كان طول الوقت جالس يعني اكيد سمعني وانا اسولف واضحـك .. آه ياطلال لو تدري بلي فيني .. )
/
/

بيــوم ثاني .. 
بالســوق . /

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

.
ام مشاري : خلاص والا باقي نسينا شي ؟؟
اشواق بملل : لا مانسينا شي 
ام مشاري : شفيك خير ؟
اشواق : اوووف مليت ظهري ورجلي تكسروا 
ام مشاري : تكسرتي ؟!! هالتعب كله لمين مو لك .. اشوف دقي على طلال وقولي له خلصنــا من هنا .. علشان يمدينا نروح نشتري الشبكة .. 
اشواق : يوووه يمه خليها ليوم ثاني تعبت 
ام مشاري : ملكتك بعد اسبوعين يالخبلة .. مافي وقت .. بتدقين والا ادق انا 
اشواق : لا خلاص انا الي بدق 
بجهــة ثانية ..
طلال كان بالمحـلات حقته .. يستفقد الشغل .. 
دق جوالــه .. 
طلال : هلا 
اشواق : هلا قلبي 
طلال : خير ؟
اشواق : امي تقولك خلصنا تعال علشان نروح نشتري شبكتنا 
طلال بقرف : طيب جاي بالطريق 
طــلع طلال وتوجه لسيارته .. دخلها واسند راسه عالكرسي .. 
طلال بباله : ليت كل الي انا فيه يطــلع حـــلم أي حلم الا كابوس الله يعيني 
/
/ 
الهنــوف .. اليوم هو يوم خروجها من المستشفى .. 
نواف : هاه يالهنوف .. مستعده تطلعين ؟؟
الهنوف : اكيد 
نواف : اوكي اليوم بكتب لك خروج
وكمل بتردد 
نواف : ولو انه غصبا" علي وماودي تغادرينا 
الهنوف استغربت كلامــه : وش يقصد هذا .. 
جلس يطالعهـــا وهي مرخية راسها وتناظر بالارض .. حس انه زودها شي وتدارك الموقف بقوله : عالعموم آخر الشر إن شاء الله 
الهنوف : تسلم 
نـــواف اعجب بالهنوف وبشهامتها .. دخلت قلبه ومايدري كيف .. حس بإنجذاب غير طبيعي لهـــا .. وكان مضايق بداخلــه لانه ماراح يشوفهــا بعد اليوم .. 
اما الهنــوف كل فكرهــا انها تبي تطلع .. تبي ترجع لبيتها واهلها .. تبي ترجع تدفن شوقها وحنينها لطلال بغرفتها وتغرق وسادتها بدموعها .. خلاص ماباقي شي على ذبح حبــي .. كلها اسبوعين والي هويته بيربط قلبه بغيري .. 
/
/
بعــد اسبوع .. 
وبشــــــــــقة شباب .. 
اشواق : وه ماباقي شي وارتبط بحبيب عمري .. كلها اسبوع ويصير طلال خاتم بيدي ..
فاتنة : الله يهنيك حبيبتي والفال لنـــا 
اشواق بغنج : عقبالك فتووون .. خلاص مو مصدقة طلال بيصير زوجي انا ملكي انا ..
فاتنة : اقووول انتبهي لا تطيرين من الفرحــة 
اشواق : واذا طرت مالاحد علي لوم 
جــــاءها الصوت من وراهــــا ..
يزيد : حتى انــا ؟؟
اشواق انتبهت : هلا زيدووو .. كيفك ؟
يزيد : بخير ناقصني شوفك يالغلا .. ابطيتي علي صارلك شهرين بالشرقية ومافكرتي تطلين على زيدووو حبيب قلبك والا خلاص شروك وبعتينا 
اشواق : وش هذي شروك ؟ شايفني صخله ؟؟ لا ياحبوووو مابعتــك .. بس وش اسوي مصيري اتزوج وانت على قولتك بنت عمك ملزووقه فيــك .. بالعربي مانترجى زواج من وراك 
يزيد : لو تبيني اتزوجــك الحين ماعندي مانع .. بس تظلين قربي محتاج لك حيل وربي 
فاتنة : اووووه بدى الجووو يحمى .. اقول عن اذنكمـ 
اشواق ناظرت يزيد بعيونها وحركتهــا بحركات دلع وتغنج ..
يزيد : اموووت بهالعيون .. تكفين اشواق خليكِ عندي الليله ..
اشواق : نو نو ياعسل .. خلاص انسى ماعاد فيه لا ليالي ولا ايام ..
يزيد بترجي : اهون عليــك ؟!
اشواق : لا بس لا زم تقدر وضعي خلاص انا برتبط .. 
يزيد : واذا ارتبطتي وش فيها يعني ؟؟ ليله عندي وليله عنده 
اشواق : ههههههههه ليه شايفني وش ؟؟ اقووول حبووو خلاص ارضخ للواقع واذا محتاس بعمرك ومحتاج ... ادبر لك الي يونسك ..
يزيد ببتسامه : دامه كذا خلاص .. بس تكفين عجلي فيها 
اشواق : اوكي .. زيدووو
/
/
فيصل : شفيك ياطلال ؟ مايصير الي تسويه بنفسك الي يقول بيشنقونك مو بتملك 
طلال بيأس : الشناق ارحم من هالوضــع .. عالعموم انا طالع اتونس موعلشان اصف اوجاعي واعددها .. وش اخبارك مع مشاعل ؟ ماحددتو موعد العرس
فيصل : بخير .. اختك تبيه بعد ماتخلص تسجيلها بالجامعة وتفكر تاجله لبعد ماتخلص ترم اذا انقبلت عالاقل وانا لو الود ودي بكره ..
طلال ضحك من قلبه : اعوذ بالله شفيك انت بجد الله يعين اختي عليك بطلع روحها ليلة الدخلة 
فيصل : ههههههههه ماعلي لوم عشر سنين وانا انتظر .. 
طلال : الله يهنيكم يارب 
فيصل : ويهنيك انت بعد ..
طلال اكتفى ببتسامه ,, 
وهو بباله : خلاص الهنى عن دنيتي رحــــــــل
/
/
نجي نشوف الهنـــوف ..
حنان : والحين يعني ..؟؟.. 
الهنوف : وشو بعد ؟؟
حنان : بتظلين دوم سرحانة ودموعك بعيونك ..
الهنوف : وش تبيني اسوي ؟
حنان : قومي تحركي سوي شي صارحيه بيني له احساسك 
الهنوف : انخبلتي انتي الرجال ملكته عقب اسبوع اروح اقوله احبك تكفى لا تتزوج
حنان : طيب خلاص دام ملكته بعد اسبوع ليه معذبة نفسك كذا انسيه .؟.
الهنوف : انتي ياحنان سبق وعشتي شعور الحب وتعرفين صعوبة النسيان 
حنان تذكرت كل الي مر عليها بالماضي وقالت ..
حنان : انا شعور الحب الي كنت عايشته قبل نزوة لا اكثر .. الحين بس حسيت بلذة الحب الحقيقي والطاهر والخالي من هالنزوات .. 
الهنوف : قصدك ماجد صح ؟
حنان بحياء : ايه .. 
الهنوف : تصدقين عاد احس ماجد يبادلك هالاحساس
حنان بلهفة : جد ؟
الهنوف : ايه بس مدري ليه احسه يكابر باحساسه .. سؤاله عنك وقلقله ذاك اليوم مو اشياء طبيعية .. 
حنان : الهنوف والي يرحم والديك لا تخليني اتوهم بحبه وهو يمكن معتبرني شي ثاني 
الهنوف : انا ما اجي اقول شي على كيفي .. ماجد اخوي واعرفه زين .. 
بلحظة اطرقت حنان راسها للارض وقلبها يخفق بقــــــوة .. 
ماجد كــان واقف وسمــع كل شي دار بينها وبين الهنوف .. 
ماجد : السلام عليكم
الهنوف : وعليكم السلام 
ماجد : والباقي مالنــا سلام والا تتغلون .. 
حنان وهي على وضعيتها : وعليكم السلام 
الهنوف كانت الابتسامة شاقة وجهها .. وهي تناظرهم .. 
الهنوف تبي تحرك الجو : اقول ماجد سمعت كل كلامنا ؟؟
حنان ببالها : وش تبي تسوي ذي !! .. 
ماجد ببتسامه ويسوي نفسه يفكر : اممممممم يعني بس ما لقطت الا كم كلمة هي الي تركزت ببالي 
الهنوف : وش هي ؟؟
ماجد يعيد كلام حنان : ((الحين بس حسيت بلذة الحب الحقيقي والطاهر والخالي من هالنزوات .. )) ..
حنان ماتت حياء .. 
الهنوف : وش معنى هالكلمة بالذات يعني ؟
ماجد : حسيتها طالعة من قلب قايلهـــــــا .. عالعموم انا طالع في امان الله 
الهنوف : في امان الكريم 
طلع ماجد وحنان طاحت ضرب بالمخده في الهنـــوف .. 
الهنوف : آآآآآي خلاص خلاص ووجع 
حنان : تستاهلي اكثر اجل كذا تحرجيني معه .. انتي كنتي دارية انه واقف صح ؟
الهنوف : هههههههه ايه 
حنان : وسمع كلامك عن طلال ؟؟
الهنوف : لا لانه ما جى الا على كلمتــك الي قالهـــــا .. انا انتبهت له وسايرتك بالكلام .. ونظراته كانت اكبر دليل على صدق كلامي .. وانه بالفعل يحس تجاهك بلي تحسينه .. 
حنان من فرط حبها وفرحتها قامت تبكي والهنوف ميته ضحك عليها فرحانة لها بس بنفس الوقت قلبهــا يبكي الم بداخلهــــــــا .. 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

سلمى : شفيك نواف زايد سرحانك هاليومين ؟
نواف : فيه شي شاغل بالي 
سلمى : بالشغل ؟
نواف : لا لا شي ماله بالشغل 
سلمى : يعني ماتقدر تقوله ؟
نواف : امممم لا اقدر .. انا بصراحة افكر اتزوج
سلمى بفرح : جد والله الساعة المباركة يا اخوي مابغيت سنتين وحنا نحن عليك تزوج تزوج هـاااه متى تبينا نخطب لك والا بعد مثل شباب هالايام يخطبون على كيفهم ؟؟ 
نواف : هههههه ايه مثل شباب هالايام بخطب الي ببالي 
سلمى : ومين هالي شاغلة بال نواف .؟؟.
نواف : تذكرين الهنوف ال........ صح ؟؟
سلمى : ايه لا تقولي هي الي تبيها ؟
نواف : ايوه هي ..
سلمى : بصراحة البنت جمال وادب وماعليها ويكفي موقفها معنــا .. الله يسعدك يااخوي بس متى تبين خطبها لك ؟؟ والا بتخليها لين ترجع الوالده من السفر ؟
نواف : افضل ااجل الموضوع شوي .. 
سلمى : براحتك يا اخوي .. بس ممكن سؤال ولو انه ملقوف شوي ؟؟
نواف : ههههه تفضلي 
سلمى : ليه الهنوف ؟
نواف : تصدقين انا ودي اعرف ليه .. مدري حسيت بإنجذاب غير طبيعي لهالمخلوقة شعور مقدر اوصفه ..
سلمى : ياقلبي ليكون الي يسمونه الحب .؟.
نواف : هههههههه يمكن 
/
/
باليوم الي يسبق يوم الملكة ..
وبنص الليل ..
طلال جافاه النوم بهالليلة .. خلاص مخنوق بجد .. انعدم بعيونه كل شي حوله ..
قام عن السرير .. طلع من غرفته وتوجه للمطبـــــــخ .. صب لنفسه كاسة عصير وجلس .. جلس يفكر فيهــــــــا بصوت مسموع ..
(آه يالهنــوف ليتك تدرين بالنار الي قايده داخلي .. ليتك تدرين بالشوق الي لك ليتك تدرين بحاجتي لك .. ليتك تدرين ان ذبحي بكـره بالليل يكون .. ليتك بجنبي وافرش لي حضنك وساده .. ابكي وابكي مثل الطفل الي تركته امه بليلة ظلمة وكل من حوله عافه .. آه يالهنوف ماعاد شي بهالكون من بعد عيونك يستحق اعيش لاجله .. ) 
انطق الباب .. 
ودخلت مشاعل والدموع بعيونهـــــــــا .. 
مشاعل : كل هذا كاتمه بقلبك ياخوي .. ليه ماصارحتني ليه ماقلت 
طلال : وش اقول ؟؟ اقولك اني احب الهنوف ان حياتي معلقه بالهنوف وهي مادرت عني .. وفوق هذا كله بنجبر ارتبط بانسانه مالها أي قيمة بحياتي 
مشاعل : من متى تحب الهنوف ياطلال ؟؟ 
طلال : من زمان يامشاعل من زمان ......... وبدأ يحكي لها من اول موقف تلاقى فيه مع الهنوف الى هالحظة ..
مشاعل : كل هذا يصير وماتعلمني .. حتى الهنوف خبت علي وماخبرتني .
طلال : يمكن كانت مفتشله من الي صار .. 
مشاعل : مدري وش اقولك يا اخوي .. خبرتها بشي ؟؟
طلال : توي اقولك مادرت عني .. 
مشاعل : كيف تدري وانت ماصارحتها بشعورك 
طلال : وليه اصارحها واعلقها واوهمها وبالنهاية ارتبط بغيرها .. 
مشاعل : المشكلة لو ابوي درى عن الي تحسه بيقوم الدنيا ولا يقعدها خصوصا" ان الهنوف ........ وسكتت مشاعل 
طلال : عارف ان الهنوف من عايلة فقيرة وابوي طموحه يناسب عايلة حسب ونسب وقيمة ومال مثل ابو مشاري وبنته .. بس وربي الهنوف عندي تسواهم وتسوى مليون قدهم .. 
مشاعل : وانا اقول قولك هالبنت مافي عليها وربي اني اغليها واعزها اكثر من اشواق .. ولو الوقت غير الوقت والهنوف تصير زوجتك وربي لافرح لك ولها من قلبي بس الله كتب وقدر ..
طلال تنهد تنهيدة .. حست بمشاعل بحرارتها وبكبر الهـمـ الي فيها .. 
طلال : مشاعل قومي نامــي .. ما ابي اتعبك معي .. وراك روحه للصالون بدري 
وقام يضحــك ضحكة بانت مرارتها .. 
مشاعل : وانت ؟
طلال : شوي وبقوم انــام اذا قدرت انام .. عالعموم لا تشيلي همي وقومي نامي .. تصبحين على خير 
مشاعل : وانت من اهله ..
/
/


بيوم الملكــة ..
طلال مانــام مواصل .. صلى الفجر وجلس بالصالة وماتحرك للساعة 9 الصباح .. 
ام طلال : طلال شفيك ياوليدي ؟
طلال : هلا يمه .. مافيني شي 
ام طلال : وجهك يقول انك تعبان مانمت زين ؟
طلال بباله : مانمت زين الا قولي ماذقت النوم وشلون اذوقه واليوم اتعس يوم بحياتي 
لاحظت ام طلال شرود طلال ,, وجلست جنبه 
ام طلال : طلال حلفتك بالله تقولي شفيك ؟؟ مو على بعضك ؟؟ تعبان مريض بك شي تكلم ؟؟
طلال تنهد وبباله : لو صارحتك بلي فيني عارف جوابك يمه قبل لا تقوليه فأحسن شي اكتمها 
طلال : مافيني شي يمه بس تعرفين اليوم ملكتي ومن كثر التفكير مانمت زين
واصطنع ابتسامه شاحبه .. ماقدرت تخفي ملامح القهر والحزن ..
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
بعد فترة ..
اشواق راحت للصالون مع مشاعل وريمـ .. امـا ام طلال وام مشاري توجهوا للصالة الي بتقام فيها الملكة علشان يشرفون على التجهيزات .. ونفس الحال بالنسبة للرجال ..
بالصـــالون ..
مشاعل تساسر ريم : الاخت هاي كلاس مارضت تكون ملكتها بالبيت مع ان البيت كبير ويكفي 
ريم : انتي يامشاعل ماسويتي ملكتك بصاله هالحيه تسويها بصاله .. بس مثل ماقلتي الاخت هاي كلاس يعني ماعليها شره <<< اعجبتني الكلمة خخخخخخخ
مشاعل : اوووف صارلي ساعة ادق عالهنوف ماترد
ريم : يمكن الجوال مو معها 
مشاعل : مدري يمكن ..
/
/
بجهــة ثانية ..
الهنـوف تشوف وتسمع كل مكالمات مشاعل بس ماتبي ترد .. عارفه انها تبيها تروح ملكة طلال .. بس لا ماراح اروح ما ابي اعذب قلبـي اكثر كافي كافي كافي ..
وهي مابين افكــارها .. دقت حنان ..
الهنوف بصوت مايخلو من الحزن : هلا حنان 
حنان : هلا فيك .. دقت علي مشاعل تقول شفيك ماتردين عليها 
الهنوف : تعبانه ما ابي اكلم احد 
حنان : تعبانه والا خايفة تسئلك عن روحة الملكة 
الهنوف بتعصيبة : ايه خايفة وجالسة اتهرب عجبك كذا 
حنان : شفيك يالهنوف ذكري الله 
الهنوف : لا اله الا الله 
حنان : والحين بتروحين والا لا ؟؟
الهنوف : ماابي اروح
حنان : بس كذا مشاعل بتزعل ومو بعيد تشك بشي
الهنوف : لا ماراح تشك بتعذر بأي شي 
حنان : اوكي براحتــك .. انا بروح عالعموم عندك من هنا لليل اذا غيرتي رايك بلغيني امرك .. مع السلامة
الهنوف : لا ماراح اغير رائيي .. الله يسلمك 
قفلت من حنان ورمت الجوال عالارض .. محد حاس بالنـــار الي فيني .. 
..
بالليـــــــل
طلال بغرفتــه يعدل شماغه .. 
دخل له فيصل يناديه لانه تأخر ..
فيصل : خلاص وربي انك وسيم وحلوو والشماغ مضبوط خلصنا تأخرنا نبي نمشي 
طلال بدون أي اهتمام : طيب ..
فيصل : طيب ممكن طلب ..
طلال : آمر 
قرب منه فيصل ومسك خدوده وشدهـــا
فيصل : خل خشتك كذا .. مو ضروري الناس تدري عن المخفي 
طلال ابتسم من حركة فيصل : طيب 
طلعــوا وتوجهــوا للصالة الي فيها الرجاجيل ..
/
/
بصالة الحريـــم .. وقبل زفة اشواق ..
مشاعل : الهنوف ماترد اخاف فيها شي
ريم : دقي على البيت .. 
مشاعل : مايردون بعد خل ادق لاخر مره واشوف ..
دقت مشاعل على الهنوف الي كانت منسدحــة عالسرير تجول بأفكارهــا ودموعهــا تجري عالخدين .. 
الهنوف ببالها : خل ارد عليها واعتذر 
الهنوف : هلا 
مشاعل : الحمدلله وينك انتي كم صارلي ادق عليك شفيك ؟
الهنوف تحاول تخلي صوتها عادي : لا مافيني شي بس الجوال كان صامت وبالدرج
مشاعل : طيب مو ناوية تجين انتظرك انا ؟
الهنوف : لا معليش تعبانه 
مشاعل : ماتشوفين شر شفيك ؟
الهنوف : الشر مايجيك شوية الم ببطني ..
مشاعل : اهـااا .. الله يعطيك العافية والله كان ودي تكونين معي 
الهنوف : خيرها بغيرها وبلغي سلامي ومباركتي لاشواق 
مشاعل : يوصل ياالغالية في امان الله 
الهنوف : في امان الكريم 
قفلت وتنهدت : الحمدلله الروحة وارتحنا منها بس البلى بالكلب الي داخلي متى يرتاح 
/
/ 
وصل طلال وفيصل لصالة الرجاجيل .. سلموا على المعازيمـ .. 
جاء في باله يدق على اختـه مشاعل .. يسئل عن الهنوف جات والا لا .. 
والله حاله الواحد يدق يشوف خطيبته وصلت والا لا لكــن انــا ....... الله يعين 
طلال : بقوم برى شوي عندي مكالمه 
فيصل : اقعد لا تفشلنــا ترى المعازيم باقي ماخلصوا
طلال : قولهم ينتظروني لين ارجع هههههه
فيصل : تنكت انت ووجهك 
طلال : اقول انقلع بس بقوم اكلمـ 
طلع وسط نظرات ابو مشاري الي استغرب تصرفه ودق على مشـــاعل ..
مشاعل : هلا بعريسنا هلا 
طلال : تكفين لا تلوعين كبدي 
مشاعل : هههه طيب آمر
طلال : بغيت اسئلك الهنوف جات ..
مشاعل : اهـااا على بالي بتسئل عن الي داخل ميته عليك 
طلال : لا والي يرحم والديك ادورها انا 
مشاعل : لا الهنوف ماجات 
طلال : ليه ؟
مشاعل : مدري تقول تعبانه وماتقدر تجي 
طلال : تعبانه شفيها ؟؟
مشاعل : تقول شوية الم ببطنها .. بس مدري ليه مو مصدقة عذرهــا قلبي يقول فيه سالفه 
طلال : وليه مو مصدقة ..؟؟..
مشاعل : لاني كنت ادق فتره طويله وقالت لي ان جوالها صامت وبالدرج وتوها سامعته مع ان حنان كلمتها قبل مثل ماقالت لي 
طلال : يمكن كلمتها عالبيت 
مشاعل : لا لا قالت لي بالجوال 
طلال : طيب شعولة ممكن اطلبــك طلب 
مشاعل : آمر بس بسرعة ترى الزفة الحين 
طلال : عطيني رقمها 
مشاعل : مين الهنوف .؟؟.
طلال : ايه 
مشاعل : ليه وش تبي فيه ؟
طلال بسخرية : عاجبني بصور معه 
مشاعل : لا بجد ..
طلال : ابي اكلمهــا ابي اصارحهــا ابي اروي ضمى قلبي منها ابي اشوفها 
مشاعل : طلال ملكتك اليوم وبعدين انت كنت رافض تصارحها وش الي تغير 
طلال : ملكتي اليوم لا غلطانه ملكة هالجسد بس , بس القلب معاهـــا .. خلاص تعبت وناوي اخربها اليله .. 
مشاعل : لا خربها بكرة .. اليله خلينا ننبسط
طلال : بتعطيني الرقم والا شلون ..
مشاعل : طيب .. 
/
/
ماعاد فينـــي اتصور 
انـــك لغيري قلبك بتهديه 
ليتــك تحس بناري 
والي بداخلي كيف
يناديـــك ..
مع كل نبضـــه صرخة المـ ..
صرخـة قهر ..
صرخة رفض .. 
للي قــاعد يشوفه .. ويحسه .. 
طلال لي انـــا
طلال قلبي انــا
طلال حبي انــا
طلال كل شي بدنيتي ..
وآه ياطلال ..
اكيد الحيــن معهـــا والكل يناظركمـ .. عصافير حب ملتمـــه ..
عيونــك بعيونهــا 
كفك بكفها 
ومو بعيدة تكــون 
دافنهــــا بأحضانـــك ..
وهي غرقانه بألامها .. دق جوالها ناظرته رقم غريب ماتعرفه طنشت ورجعت غرقت .. شافت الرقم مصر انها ترد .. ردت 
الهنوف : الوو
طلال : السلام عليكم
استغربت مين يكون 
الهنوف : وعليكم السلام 
طلال : ليه ماحظرتي.. ليه ماخليتني اروي ناظري منــك قبل لا تظلم علي الدنيــا بسبب غيرك .. 
الهنوف هنــا ضاع الكــلام منها ,, هذا هو الا هو وشلون ما اعرفه .. نفس الصوت الي يتردد كل ثانية بسمعي وينبض له قلبي .. بس وش الي حاصل 
لاحظ طلال سكوتها .. خاف لا تقفل بوجهه وبادرهـــا
طلال : انا طلال يالهنوف وقبل لا تقفلين بوجهي ابي اقولـــك شي .. الهنوف من اول مره قابلتــك فيها لحد الان اقولها لك وربي يشهد ان صورتك ماغابت عن بالي ولا دقيقة وكل مره يجمعنا فيها القدر اتعذب اكثر واكثر .. اتعذب لاني مقدر مقدر ابوح بخافي احساسي لك يالهنوف انا احبـــــــــــك 
الهنوف عندهالكلمة انصدمت وجلست بلا وعي ترددها وهو يسمعها ..
الهنوف : تحبني تحبني 
طلال : ايه احبـــك واغليــك انتي حياتي كلها 
الهنوف : وملكتك قصدي والي بترتبط فيها عقب دقايق هذي وش تطلع 
طلال : هذي مالها أي قيمة بحياتي 
الهنوف بدت تبكـــي .. وبلا شعور قعدت تصارخ ..
الهنوف : مالها أي قيمة وانت بترتبط فيها .. مالها أي قيمة وعقب شوي بتعطيها وعدك تظل زوجتك وشريكتك للابد 
استغرب طلال صراخهـــا .. وسكت .. يسمعهـــا بكل مافيه ..
الهنوف : أيــام وليالي عشتها بعذاب .. كل ماتمر علي صورتك وانت معهــا يتقطع خافقي مليون مره .. صعبــة تحب انسان يجهل احساسك بس الاصعب لا سلم احساسه لشخص ثاني وانت تموت بداخلك عليه .. كنت اشوفـك تناظرني ونظراتــك مو طبيعية جاني احساس اني اهمك مثل ماتهمني بس لا شفتك معها اذبح هالاحساس واتجاهله .. كل خوفي اني اوهم نفسي بشي عمره ماكان ولا راح يكون .. 
طلال فرح بداخلــه .. الهنوف تبادله الاحساس ..
طلال : وليــه ماصارحتيني .. ليه حكمتي علي بدون ماتسئليني 
الهنوف بسخرية : حلوووة وش تبيني اقولك , تبيني اقولك ( عفوا" اخ طلال انت تحب المخلوقه هذي لاني بصراحة احبك وابيك ؟ ) ليه ماصارحتني انت ؟
طلال : اصارحك واوهمك واروح ارتبط بغيرك 
الهنوف : خلاص هذا انت قلتها ( ارتبط بغيرك ) وبدت تبكي بصوت مسموع
طلال : تكفين يالهنوف لا تبكين وتقطعين قلبي انتي عارفه اني مجبور على هالشي
الهنوف بسخرية : ايه انت مجبور .. نسيت هالشي اعذرني .. طيب ممكن تقفل اكيد الحين العروسة تنتظرك تجيها .. 
طلال : تكفين يالهنوف لا تزيدي اوجاعي .. 
الهنوف : لا ازيدك ولا تزيدني .. مع السلامة
طلال وهو ينهد تنهيده قوية : الله يسلمك
/
/
رجــع للصالة بخيبة امــل .. سلم على باقي المعازيم .. 
وبعد فتــرة دقت اخته مشاعل تبلغه ان موعد دخوله الحين .......
بصالة الحريـــم .. 
ابتدت الاضواء تخفت وصوت الموسيقى الهادية يعلى .. معلن عن دخول طلال .. 
اشواق ببالهــا : وأخيرا" ياطلال بتكون لـــي 
فاتنة ببالها : والله وسيــم ماالوم اشواقوه يوم تموت عليه وتسوي الي تسويه 
وصل طلال للكوشـــة وجنبــه اشواق .. انجبر يناظرهـــا علشان الناس الي تطالعه لا تحس بشي وكل انواع القرف راكبتــــــــه ,, 
طلال بباله : على الرغمـ من جمالك يا اشواق نفسك الخبيثة تشوهـــك آخ وش كثر اكرهـــك .. انتي الي ضيعتي حبي من يدي .. ليتك بيوم ماكنتي .. 
وتمت الملكـــة على خير .. 
/
/ 
امـــا الهنــوف لا زالت تردد كــلام طلال ببالهـــا .. ماتنكـر سعادتها باحساس طلال تجاهها بس وش الفايدة وحبل الوصل مقطوع بينها وبينه .. افضل حل تنساه او بالاصح تحاول تتناساه .. 
/
/


يتبـــع

----------


## حنين الماضي

حلوه يسلمو بنت العم

----------


## النغم انيني

ايوة ايوة دندونة 
كذه الحركات الزينة بسرعة كمليها
منتظرة البقية ومواصلة مع الاحداث 
دمتي يالغلا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حنونه ياعمري انتي
الله يسلمك يالغلا...
كمليها واقريها كلها زين....
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

تسلمي نغومة عمري
مكملة ولا يهمش...
يسلموووووووووو

----------


## آهات عاشقه

القصه مره مره مره 


تجنن 


تسلمي يالغاليه على القصه الحليوه 


وابغى التكمله بسرعه 


الله يعطيش الف الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
بعـــد اسبــوع ..
مشاعل : واخيرا" اليوم تطلع نتايج التسجيل ريمووه خايفة 
ريم : ليش 
مشاعل : افرضي ماقبلونــا
ريم : لا وش مايقبلونــا 98 وماننقبل لا لا بننقبل إن شاء الله 
مشاعل رافعه يدينها : يارب 
اشواق : انـا مدري ليه تتعبون انفسكم الوحده يالله تفتك من سالفة المدرسة والدراسه تقوم تبلش نفسها بجامعة 
انقهرت مشاعل من تفكير هالحيــة .. وردت 
مشاعل : ما اوافقك بهالشي الشهادة بهالزمن سلاح 
اشواق : كلام افلام 
ريم اضحكت من رد اشواق ..
مشاعل : لا مو كلام افلام هذا الواقع لا اهلك ولا زوجك دايمين لك ولا تدرين بكره وش يصير 
اشواق : اقول الله يطول بعمرهم إن شاء الله 
مشاعل : آمين ماقلنا شي 
ريم تساسر مشاعل : اتركيها عنــك الحين 
مشاعل : على قولتــك .. يبي لي ادق على الهنوف اسئلها عن تسجيلها وش صار فيه 
ريمـ : ايه صح صارلي زمان ماشفتها وش رايك تعزميها ..؟؟..
مشاعل : فكـرة .. خل ادق عليها 
/
/
بجهــة ثانيــة ..
حنان شوي وتموت من القلــق .. خايفة لا تروح تعبتها بالامتحانات .. 
حنان وهي رايحة وجاية بغرفة الهنوف : ياربي ياربي ياربي ياربي 
الهنوف : وجع اركدي دورتي راسي بروحتك وجيتك
حنان : قلقانة يالهنوف خايفة لا تروح تعبتي وما انقبل 
الهنوف : لا إن شاء الله بتنقبلين نسبتك حلوة 
حنان : شوي وينفجر راسي احس هاليوم اعظم من يوم نتايج الثانوية 
الهنوف : ههههههه الله يعينك
حنان : وانتي مريحــة الي يشوفك مايقول تنتظرين شي
الهنوف : يمكن اكون اعظم منـك بس حابسه القلق داخلي كفاية انتي 
قربت منها حنان وجلست جنبها عالسرير ..
حنان : اقول بعدك تفكرين فيـه والا 
الهنوف بنظرة حزن : ما ابالغ لو اقول اكثر من اول .. 
فجـأة دق جوال الهنوف .. والمتصله مشاعل .. 
الهنوف : هلا والله
مشاعل : هلا بك كيفك؟
الهنوف : الحمدلله بخير انتي كيفك؟
مشاعل : بخير ناقصني شوفك يالغلا
الهنوف : الله يسلمـك 
مشاعل : هاه وش صار على التسجيل طلعت نتايجكم انتي وحنان ؟
الهنوف : لا فتحنا عالموقع بس فيه تصليحات وبيعرضونها الساعة 8 بالليل 
مشاعل : صدق وانا على بالي طلعت صارلي ساعة اشاور عمري افتحه والا لا خايفة بس يالله على خير وإن شاء الله مقبولين
الهنوف : كلنــا إن شاء الله 
مشاعل : اقول الهنوف وش رايك تجين يوم عندي والله مشتاقة لك وكمان ريم ودها تشوفك صار لها زمان ماشافتك
الهنوف : وانا كمان مشتاقة لكم والله 
مشاعل : خلاص وش رايـك بكـره على الغداء ..
الهنوف : لا مشكلة بس خليها جلسة قهوة بلاهـا الغداء 
مشاعل : ليش تكفين خليها غداء علشان يصير بينا عيش وملح هههههه
الهنوف : هههههههه خلاص ولا يهمــك 
مشاعل : وبلغي حنان تراهـا معزومة معاكِ
الهنوف : اوكـي 
مشاعل : يالله مع السلامة
الهنوف: الله يسلمــك
حنان : عازمتــك ؟
الهنوف : ايوه وانتي كمان معزومة
حنان : وبتروحين عادي ؟
الهنوف : ايه وش المشكلة 
حنان : وطلال ؟
الهنوف : طلال شي وانتهى خلاص لازم اعيش حياتي وواجهه بدون مشاعر .. 
/
/
بالليــل .. طلعت النتايج 
مشاعل وريم وحنان والهنوف كلهـــمـ انقبلوووا بالقسم الانجليزي .. 
امنيتهم واتفاقهم انهم يدخلون نفس القسم .. والحمدلله تحققت .. 
/
/
ببيت ابو طلال .. 
وبالصــاله ..
طلال : الف مبروك عالقبول شعولة 
مشاعل : الله يبارك فيك الي مفرحني ان انا وريم والهنوف وحنان كلنا بنفس القسم 
طلال اهتز قلبــه لاسمهــا .. آه يالهنوف 
اشواق لاحظت شرود طلال وقهرها بادرتها ..
اشواق : اقول حبيبي طلال وش رايك نطلع نتعشى برى
ام مشاري : ايه صحيح من ملكتــوا ماطلعتوا مع بعض
طلال بلا اهتمام : مالي خلق اطلع ابي اتعشى بالبيت
ام طلال خافت لا تصير مشكلة وقالت .. 
ام طلال : مافيها شي ياوليدي اطلع مع خطيبتك غيروا جو برى 
طلال : إن شاء الله 
صعدت اشواق علشان تتجهز وطلع طلال للسيارة .. طلعت وراه مشاعل تشوفه ..
ونادته قبل لا يركب سيارته .. 
مشاعل : طلال 
طلال : هلا 
مشاعل : تكفى لا تضايق نفســك ياخوي 
طلال ببتسامه ماقدر يخفي مرارتها : لو اجتمعت علي جبال من الضيق بعد الهنوف ماعاد يهمـ .. خلاص 
مشاعل فرت دمعـه منها قرب منها طلال ومسحهــا ..
طلال : هالدمعــه ماتنزل وطلال موجود 
مشاعل : الله يريح بالك ياخوي .. على فكره الهنوف بتجي بكره عالغداء
طلال لا شعوريا" : صدق والله 
طلعت اشواق لقتهمـ واقفين .. 
اشواق : مشاعل هنـا خير ليكون ناوية تجين معنــا
مشاعل بإستحقار : لا 
طلال : يالله اركبـي وبلا كثرة حكي 
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ببيت ابــو نواف .. 
نواف : تو مانور البيت يا ام نواف الحمدلله عالسلامة
ام نواف : منور بنورك يالغالي الله يسلمك
سلمى : يوووه يمه طولتي مابغيتي تجين 
ام نواف : شسوي اخوك مشعل لزم علي اجلس معاه اكثر من اسبوعين 
نواف : شخباره هو ووش اخبار حرمته والبيبي ؟
ام نواف : كلهم بخير .. متى بعد اشوف عيالك يانواف 
سلمى بغمزه لاخوها نواف : قريب يمه
ام نواف بفرح : صدق ؟
نواف : ايه صدق يمــه 
ام نواف : والله اليوم السعيد المبارك يوم الي اخطب لك ياوليدي من بكرى إن شاء الله ادور لك بنت الحلال 
سلمى : لا يمه ترى نواف وفر عليك التعب والعروسة جاهزة 
ام نواف : مين هي وبنت مين ؟؟ 
حكــت سلمى لامهــا سالفة الهنوف معاهمـ كلهـــا .. 
ام نواف : والله باينتها بنت اجاويد متى تبينا نروح نخطبها ؟
نواف : انا حاليا" مأجل الموضوع شوي 
ام نواف : براحتك ياوليدي ومتى مانويت بلغني 
نواف : تسلمين يالغالية ..
/
/
بالمطعــمـ
طلال جالس مع اشواق جسد بس .. 
اشواق : طلال حبيبي حاكني شفيك ساكت 
طلال : وش تبيني اقول 
اشواق : قول أي شي الي يشوفنــا مايقول خطيب وخطيبته 
طلال : مالي خلق اتكلمـ
اشواق : مالك خلق طلعه وقلنا معليش هالدور مالك خلق تتكلم طالعه معك اكلم روحي
اكتفى طلال بالسكــوت .. 
اشواق : بجد وضعنـا لا يحتمل تطنيشك لي بالبيت حتى بالمكالمات تطنشني وبالطلعة تنطنشني 
طلال : مو أنا اختيارك ورغبتك مو انتي الي اصريتي تاخذيني بالرغم من انك تدرين اني ما احمل بقلبي لك غير الكره خلاص تحملي الي يجيك 
اشواق : اخذتك لاني ابيك وكذلك قهر لهــا انا عارفة انك تحبها وتفكر فيها لكن وربي لو تذوقني جمر ماتركتك لها 
طلال : مو غريبة عليــك الخبث منك وفيــك 
اشواق : قول الي تقوله انت ملكي ومستحيل اتركك 
طلال : قسم بالله لو ماحنا بمكان عام وريتك كيف اكون ملكك .. مو طلال الي تخططي يكون خاتم بيدك ياهانم .. قومي خل نمشي
اشواق : والعشى ؟
طلال : اطفحي سم بالبيت سديتي نفسي
/
/ 
ام مشاري : هو قالك كذا ؟
اشواق وهي تبكي : ايه يمه طلال مو حاس فيني وبالطالعه والنازله إهانات فيني 
ام مشاري : الي مايستحي لكن انا اوريه قليل الخاتمه 
اشواق ببالهـا : هين ياطلال وربي لاذوقك سمـ ماذوقتني ,,
طبعـا" ام مشاري عمة طلال ماسكتت وطيران عند ابو طلال الي من سمـع كلام اخته شبت النار داخلــه ..
/
/
طلال : بس يبــه .......
ابو طلال : وحطبـه , هذا كلام تقوله لخطيبتك وبنت عمتــك ماوطيت راسي بأخذ بنت اختي تبي تفشلني معها 
طلال : انتو الي جبرتوني على هالشي قلت لكم اني ما ابيها ما ابيها ومستحيل اني احبها .
ابو طلال : عمرك لا حبيتها إن شاءالله بس على الاقل احترمها جاملها مو تهينها 
طلال : انا ما اهنتها قاصد هي الي جبرتني على هالشي بوقاحتها معي 
ابو طلال يبي يهدي الوضــع مايبي يخانق ولده .. 
ابو طلال : اسمع ياطلال ترى اشواق لساتها بزر سايسها وجاريها تكسبها ولا تحط بالك على كل كلمه تقولهــا 
طلال : إن شاء الله يبه 
ابو طلال : يالله تصبح على خير 
طلال : وانت من اهله 
من بعد ماطلع ابــوه اسند نفسه عالكنبــة وجلس يفكر بباله ويقلب بين اصابعه جواله .. 
محتــاج لها .. محتاج لصوتها .. آه يالهنوف .. بكرى بتجين هنــا وربي ماراح اطلع ببقى انتظــرك وانتظر جيتك .. ابروي عيني من شوفــك يكفيني حرمتي قلبي منك .. 
خل اتصل عليها .. بس اكيد ماراح ترد خل اجرب بجد محتاجهـــا .. 
دق على الهنـــوف .. الهنوف بهالوقت نايمــة خصوصا" ان وراهــا غداء ببيت مشاعل يعني لازم تصحى بدري .. 
وهي بالنــوم سمعت صوت الجوال ..
الهنوف وهي تاخذ الجوال : اوووف مين هذا الفاضي 
طالعت الرقم وانقزت .. حكت عينها يمكن جالسة تحلم . .
الهنوف : وش يبي داق علي ياربي 
طلال : ماترد اكيد نايمــة والا تشوفه وماتبي ترد 
بعد فتـرة .. 
الهنوف لا زالت جالســـة عالسرير ومتلحفة وجنبها جوالها تناظره وهي تفكر فيه .. 
جاءها مســج من رقمه ..


مــاســألتـنـــي ..؟..!
ليـه أمـوت الـفيـ 2000 ـين مـرهـ 
لا طـريتـــكـ .. ؟؟؟
وليـه احس القـلب .. يطـلع 
بس .. لامنـّي بكـيتـك .. ؟؟
ما سـألتي .. ليـه يعـني .. !!
وكـل طـاري / هـم / من بعـدك .. ] تبعـني [ .. !!
ايـه .. والخـالق .. ~ أحبــك ~ .. 
حـتى اوجـاعي .. تحـبـك .. !!
حتى ،، اسمـك ،، لا بغـيت انطـقـه .. 
يطـلع لي :: أحبــك :: .. 
.. يــا .. 
×× .. " أحـبـك " .. ××
هزهــا الشوق من كلمـــاته .. جاءهــا مسج ثاني منــه ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

" كم تمنيتك يتيمـــهـ وخافقي دار التبني ؟!
تسكني داخل ضلوعي وتستغيثي من هواها "
" كم تمنيتك ولايهـ واسكنك من صغر سني ؟!
واقصد بـ شعري دخيل العالم اللي في ذراها "
" كم تمنيتك وليتهـ ينفع اليوم التمني ؟!
كان شفت اللي يرد الروح لـ انفاسي لقاها "

ماقدرت تتحمــل حرارة الشوق وداعبــت جفونهــا دمعــة .. آه ياطلال ليتني رديت عليــك وسمعتــك .. 
/
/
بيــوم ثانــي .. 
الظهر
صحت مشاعل بدري .. وجاتها ريـــمـ علشان يجهزون .. 
ريمـ : على الساعة كم قالت لك بتجي ؟
مشاعل : الساعه 1 بتكون موجودة بس صارت وحده ونص ومابينت مدري ليه 
ريم : يمكن متأخره كذا 
مشاعل : إن شاء الله بس كذا 
ريمـ : اقول شعولة وش عنده طلال جالس بالبيت ماوراه شغل 
مشاعل : ههههه لا وراه بس طنش كل شي لاجل عيونها ماتشوفينه جالس بالصاله يحتريها 
ريم : آه ياقلبي عالحــب 
/
/
بعد عشر دقايــق .. 
وصلــت الهنوف وحنان .. استقبلتها مشاعل وريم .. وصعدوهــا لغرفة مشاعل
مشاعل : هلا وينك مابغيتي تجين ؟
الهنوف : معليش ماصحيت الا متأخره ههههههه
ريم : كل هذا نوم مين الي مسهرك ؟
الهنوف ببالهــا : الي جالس بالصاله وعيونه مافارقتني 
مشاعل : بقوم اطلب من الخدم يجهزون الغداء تحت قومي ريم معاي 
ريم : طيب
حنـان : ماشاء الله غرفتها حلوة 
الهنوف : مشاعل ذوقها جدا" راقي 
حنان : الاخ جالس بالصاله وحنا نصعد ماشال عينه من عليــك 
الهنوف : وش دخلني انا الي قلت له ناظرنــي 
حنان : ههههه لا القلب هو الي قال ( اديني ولو نظره ) 
بعد فترة .. 
تغدوا البنات وسط الضحــك والسوالف .. وبعدها جى وقت الشاهي .. مشاعل اقترحت انهم يشربونه بالحديقـــة .. 
حنان : الجو جدا" رائع 
مشاعل : اول مره احس بالربيــع بالعاده مافيه الا صيف وشتاء 
الكل : ههههههههههه
الهنوف حست بحاجتها للحمام لعد هالاكله الحلوة .. وطلبت من مشاعل تدلها عليه .. دلتها دخلت وقبل لا تطـــلع .. 
جاءهــا طلال الي كان مراقبهــا اول مادخلت مع مشاعل تدليها .. وقف جنب الباب ينتظرهــا وماكان خايف احد يشوفه والا لا كل همــه .. يصيدهــا ويتكلم معهــا .. 
ودام اشواق وامها العقربة طالعين يعني الجووو خالي .. ويقدر ياخذ راحتــه .. 
خلصــت جات بتطلع واول مافتحت الباب .. طلع بوجههــا 
بدون شعور اطلقت صرخـة من الخلعة حط يده على فمهــا ودخلهــا مره ثانية الحمام ودخل معهـــا وقفل الباب .. 
الهنوف شوي وتطيع من الصدمــة وترجف من الخوف ..
الهنوف : وش قاعد تسوي ؟
طلال : لا تخافين ماراح اسوي لك شي انا اضر حالي ولا اضرك بس حبيت اشوف واتكلم معــك
الهنوف : بالحمــــــام ؟!!
طلال : ههههههههه شسوي هي جات كذا كان دخلتي المطبخ 
الهنوف : هههههههه
طلال : تسلم لي هالضحــكة وراعيتها .. وربي احبك ومشتاق لك 
الهنوف اكتفت بالسكوت ورخت راسهــا حياء .. 
طلال رفع راسها وجات عينها بعينه وناظرها نظرة عتاب : ليش تعذبيني يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف : انا عذبتــك ؟
طلال : ايه انتي رفضــك لي لما صارحتك بحبي عذبني الا ذبحني 
الهنوف : انا مارفضتــك انا صارحتك بالواقع انك مو لي ولا راح تكون لي 
طلال : ومين قالك هالكلام .. انا كلي لــك 
الهنوف : واشواق ؟
طلال : لها الجسد بس القلب تحلم فيــه .. قلبي مثل قبري مايحتمل اثنين .. والهنــوف من زمـان اخذته واحتلته وتربعت على عرشه .. أحبك يالهنوف 
الهنوف تمت ساكته مو عارفه ترد .. ضاع الكلام من حرارة انفاســه .. 
الهنوف : خلني اطلع تكفى ..
طلال : طيب بخليك تطلعين بشرط
الهنوف : وشو ؟
طلال : تعطيني بوســة 
الهنوف : لا احلف هذا الي ناقص 
طلال : ههههههههه لا امزح معــك وربي .. قصدي سمعيني كلمــة احبـك
الهنوف : مقدر 
طلال : ليه ؟ ترى بجد مالك طلعة اذا ماقلتيها 
الهنوف : بصارخ وبلم الدنيا عليك
طلال : عيني بعينك تسويها ؟ 
الهنوف ببتسامه : لا 
طلال : يابعد قلبــي خلاص بخليك تطلعين
فتح البــاب تأكد ان ماكـو احد برى وطلعهـــا .. 
بالحديقـــة ..
حنان وهي تشوف الهنوف جاية 
حنان : كل هذا بالحمام اخاف معك ذاك الي يسمونه ( اسهال ) ؟
ريم ومشاعل : هههههههههههه
الهنوف : ههههههههه تستخفين دمــك لا مو مسهله

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
قريب المغرب .. الهنوف مع حنان روحوا .. 
طلعت مشاعل للصاله وشافت طلال جالس 
مشاعل : اقول الحبايب روحوا ترى 
طلال ببتسامه عريضة : الله يردهم بالسلامة
مشاعل : آمين بس ممكن نعرف سر هالابتسامه الي شاقه خشتك ؟
طلال : قلتيها سر ما اعلم فيه
مشاعل بغمزه : صار شي ؟
طلال يسوي نفسه يتذكر : اممممممم يمكن
مشاعل : آهااا علشان كذا تأخروا الحبايب كنت شاكه بالموضوع وصدق شكي الحبايب طايحين غراميات وحنا ياغافلين لكم الله 
طلال : أحبها شسوي ؟
مشاعل : واشواق 
طلال : شفيها ؟
مشاعل : لا تنسى ان اشواق خلاص صارت زوجتك وحبك للهنوف يعتبر .....
قاطعها طلال : عارف مايحتاج تذكريني عن اذنك
مشاعل : على وين ؟ آسفه اذا ضايقتك
طلال : لا عادي وانا اخوك .. يالله مع السلامة 
/
/
بالليـــــل
الهنوف جالسة بالصاله مع اخوها ماجد ..
ماجد : هاه عسى انبسطتوا بالغداء ببيت ابو طلال؟
الهنوف : الا انبسطنا ونص مشاعل ماشاء الله عليها اكرمتنا 
ماجد : فيهم الخير والله اقول الهنوف
الهنوف : آمر اخوي 
ماجد : بغيت اقولك سالفه تخص حنان
الهنوف اخترعت : وش حاصل ؟
ماجد : شفيك اخترعتي 
الهنوف : اخاف شي من طرف ذاك النذل بعد
ماجد : لا لا مايسترجي الخسيس من بعد االضربة الي اخذها 
الهنوف : طيب وش الموضوع ؟
ماجد : انا ناوي اتقدم لحنان
الهنوف بفرح : صدق والله
ماجد : ايه صدق بس ما ابيك تقولين لها 
الهنوف : ليش حنان تحبك وبيسعدها هالشي كثير 
ماجد : بخليها مفاجأة لليوم الي اتقدم فيه 
الهنوف : حركات والله زي الافلام يعني
ماجد : هههههههه انتي اخبر بحركات الافلام مني 
الهنوف : طيب قلت لامي
ماجد : ايه قلت لهـا وإن شاء الله اذا رتبت اموري هالسنة بروح انا والوالده نخطبها 
الهنوف : الله يوفقك ياخوي ويسعدكم انتم الاثنين
ماجد : الجميع يارب 
/
/
بآخر الليل .. ( وقت العشاق ) 
فيصل : مشتاق لك حيل 
مشاعل : مو اكثر مني 
فيصل : ياقلبي انتي ايه صح اعملي حسابك بكره غداي عندك والا ناس وناس تتهنى بشوفة حبايبها 
مشاعل : مسرع ماوصلك الخبر اكيد طلال ..
فيصل : ايه يالله اجهز نفسي للغداء بكره والا اتغدى عند امي 
مشاعل : لا ياقلبي غداك عندي 
فيصل : اروح وطي انــا اقول شعولة ترى زواجنا ابوي حدده وقبل نهاية الصيفية بأسبوع
مشاعل : ليش كذا مستعجلين ؟
فيصل : مدري بس ابوي جى وعطاني ياها بوجهي وقال انه بيكلم عمي ( ابو طلال ) على اساس يخلي زواجنا مع بعض 
مشاعل : ماظنتي طلال بيعجبه هالكلام 
فيصل : قولي مثل قولك حتى انا مافاتحته بالموضوع لما شفته عارف ردة فعله وهو جاني مبسوط وماحبيت اخرب عليه 
/
/
بيــوم ثاني ..
ام مشاري : انا كلمت خالك ابو فيصل ووصيته يقترح على ابو طلال يخلي زواجكم مع فيصل جميع 
اشواق بفرح : صدق يمه
ام مشاري : ايه صدق اقول شفتي طلال االيوم
اشواق : لا الامس ولا اليوم ولا حتى لمحت ظله
ام مشاري : طيب كلمتيه دقيتي عليه
اشواق : يطنشني ومايرد علي 
ام مشاري بقهر : مدري وش اسوي بهالطلال أنــا
/
/
بجهــة ثانية ..
طلال : وليشه العجلة ابي افهم ماصار لنا شي من ملكنــا
ابوطلال : وشو له تطول الملكة تزوج وريح حالك وبعدين مو من عادة عايلتنا الملكة الطويلة والي مالها داعي 
طلال : بس انت قلت لي ان الملكة نستعجل فيها بس الزواج على راحتي ماخبري فيك يبه تثني كلمتك او تغيرها 
ابو طلال انحرج من كلام ولده 
وقال بتردد : غيرت رائيي والا بتجلس حضرتك تحاسبني على كل كلمة اقولها 
طلال : لا يبه ما اسويها بس ممكن اسئلك سؤال من بعد اذنك ؟
ابوطلال : تفضل 
طلال : عمتي هي صاحبه هالاقتراح صح؟
ابوطلال : لا ليه هالسؤال 
طلال : بإختصار ماكو غيرها مستعجله على تقييدي ببنتها ..
ابو طلال : عيب ياولد لا تنسى انها عمتك
طلال : مانسيت بس ابيك انت يبه ماتنسى اني ولدك 
قال هالكلمــة وطلع .. وظل ابوه حاير بكلمتــــــــــه ..
/
/
ريمـ كانت جالسة عالنت ..
ريم وهي تكلم حالها وهي جالسة تشارك بمنتدى .. 
ريم : سلطان الغرام ياعيني حركات الاخ الظاهر متأثر بالمسلسلات ههههههه
المهم خل نشوف المسن يمكن وحده من البنات جالسه واروح الطفش معها 
/
/
اشواق تكلمـ فاتنة بالجوال ..
فاتنة : اخبار عروسة الهنا 
اشواق : زفت 
فاتنة : افاااا ليه ؟
اشواق : هالثور الي اسمه طلال مو طايق يطالع بوجهي مطنشني على طول فاتنة بسئلك انا شينه شي ؟
فاتنة : احلى من القمر 
اشواق : الهنوف احلى مني ؟
فاتنه باستغراب : مين الهنوف ؟
اشواق : الواظيه الحقيرة الي شاغله باله وماخذته مني 
فاتنة : طلال عنده علاقه بغيرك
اشواق بحزن مدلع : لا مو كذا بس يحب غيري
فاتنة : يحب الي اسمها الهنوف ؟؟
اشواق : ايه جعلها الموت ياخذها 
فاتنة : ويلي عليك وعلى حالتك ووش ناوية تسوين ؟
اشواق : ابي اتخلص منها باي طريقة بس صعبه الحين مصيره يجي يوم واجيب اجلها 
فاتنة : اشواقوه يمه منك تخوفين ؟
اشواق بغنج ودلع : تقوليني عني انا اشواق بنت الزين كله اخوف ههههههه
/
/
ببيت ابو نواف ..
ام نواف : هاه نواف ماصار جديد بموضوعك مانويت على شي
نواف : لا يالغالية حاليا" عندي سفره شهرين ونص ومأجل الموضوع لبعد السفره
ام نواف : الله يقدم الي فيه الخير 
/
/
ضاقت به الدنيــا بعد كلام ابوه .. محتاج لهـا بقوة محتــاج يكلمهــا ويشتكي لها .. وهو الي بالاول كل ماضاقت عليه لجأ لفيصل بعد الله سبحانه .. صارت دنيته وحياته وسكنت وجدانه وذاته .. 
دق عليهـــا .. 
الهنوف كانت بالصاله مع اختها بدور تطالع التلفزيون واول مادق جوالها ركضت لغرفتهــا .. 
الهنوف ببالها : ياربي رجع دق علي مترددة اكلمه والا لا بس حركة مو حلوة مهما كان هو غريب عني صحيح نحب بعض بس هذا مايعني اتخلى عن مبادئي واكلمه خل حبنــا يظل مكتوم بالصدور وتحكيه العيون بالنهاية ماله امل يشوف النور 
تعب من كثر مايدق عليها وهي مطنشة .. بس هو محتاجها بهالوقت وبهالوقت ارسل لها مسج 
الهنوف فتحت المسج وكانت متوقعة انه منه .. 
( ردي علي يالهنوف ضاقت بي الدنيا محتاجــــك )
كسر قلبهــا وقررت ترد عليه هالمره بس .. دق عليها وكأنه عارف انها غيرت رايها رجع دق عليهاوردت ..
طلال بنبرة عتاب : ليه مطنشتني يالهنوف ؟ محتاجك 
الهنوف : طلال شفيك ؟
طلال : حكم علي القدر ارتبط بوحده مالها أي قيمه وحرمني من الي كل قيمه بقلبي لهــا ليه يالهنوف يصير فيني كذا ليه مكتوب علي اعيش محروم منك ليه انكتب علي اتزوج بها هي مو انتي وفوق هذا كله زواجنــا بعد شهر ؟
الهنوف غصت بعبرتها .. السالفه كذا ياطلال .. ضيقتك وهمك لان زواجك منها قريب ..
الهنوف سكتت ماكان عندها جواب غير دمعــة انسابت على خدها بهدواه .. حس فيها وبسكوتها ... وبكى بصمت معهــــــــــا ..
₪₪₪
الا يا صبر قلي دخيلك ..
لي متى بتقوى !! 
فراق الي نقش اسمه داخل اعماقي !! 
اقول: يا قلبي لا تبكيه ..
ويقول لي : "يسوى" ..
ابذرف الدمع لعيونه ..
لو تذبل احداقي !! 
يا خسارة ذاك الجنــون 
وقلبٍ يعشق ويهوى
يبي قربي ولو ساعه 
يبي يحس ..
بعناقـــي !! 
انا ادري انك يا زمن
اغبـــر
ذبحت الحب وهو توّه
دخيــــلك يا زمن
اذبحني أنـــــــا وكمّــل الباقي


يتبــــــــــــــــع ,,,

----------


## آهات عاشقه

والبـــــــــــــــاقـــــــــــــــــــــــي 

متى

يسلمووووووووووووو يالغاليه 


والله خوش قصه 

حلوووه وتجننن 

تسلمي دنيا الاحلام 

وربي يعطيش الف الف عافيه 

دمتي لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بعد شهر بالضبط .. 
وبيوم الــزواج ..
فيصـل ومشاعل بهاليــوم الدنيا مو سايعتهم من الفرحــة واخيرا" بيجتمعون .. عكس طلال الي ضاقت فيه دنيتـه من صباح هاليوم .. والي زود الضيق انه بنفس الليله بيسافر مع اشواق شهر وهذا يعني حرمــانه من الهنوف كليا" .. اما مشاعل وفيصل فقرروا يأجلوا السفر خصوصا" ان مشاعل عندهـا جامعه .. عكس اشواق .. 
//
مشاعل والكوافيرة تحوس بشعرهـا : امم افكر اخلي المكياج نفس لون الباقه اسمع البنات يقولون هذي الموضه 
ريم : بجد الموضه تنسق الوان الباقه على وجه العروس ؟ ههههههه والله زمن عجايب 
مشاعل : هههههههه وحنا مانصدق مع الخيل ياشقرا 
ريم : ماسئلتـك الهنوف جايه والا ... 
مشاعل : لا بتجي هو مو زواج طلال بس كمان زواجي والله لو ماتجي امصع رقبتها 
ريم : بس اكيد بيكون صعب عليها 
مشاعل : الهنوف على قولتها بتتناسى إحساسها وبتضغط على نفسها وبتجي 
/
/
الهنـوف مجروحــة وينزف قلبهــا .. تمنت بأول حبها انها تكون عروس هاليوم بس القدر مشى عكس ماتمنت .. وحال طلال ماكان احسن منهــا .. طلال جسد بلا روح .. خلاص روحــه سرقتها الهنوف .. 
اما فيصل وده يرقص من الفرح واخيرا" بيرتبط بحب حياتــه .. مشاعل .. 
/
بالليل .. وبصاله الحريــم .. 
بغرفــه العروس ..
مشاعل وصلــت قبل اشواق .. وجلست بالغرفــه لحين ماتبدأ زفتها وتدخل .. ومعاها الهنوف وريم وحنان . 
الهنوف على الرغــم من بساطة منظرهــا الا انها بجانب مشاعل الي كانت ملكة بهالليلة احلى بكثير .. 
الهنوف : اقووول مشاعل ياحظ فيصل بس
مشاعل : ليه ؟
الهنوف بغمزه : بياخذ القمــر
مشاعل بحياء : يوووه يالهنوف ياحبك للاحراج
ريم : هههههه ياعيني على الي تستحي 
حنان : الا وينها العروس الثانية ؟
ريم : لسى ماوصلــت 
مشاعل : تصدقون آخر شي توقعته اني اتزوج معاها بيوم واحــد 
الهنوف كانــت معاهم وتسمــع ومع كل حرف تتقطع بداخلها مليوون مره .. 
/
/
بصــالة الرجال ..
فيصل وطلال مع اهلهم واقفين ويسلمون على المعازيــم .. فيصل لاحظ ان طلال مكشر ..
فيصل : يا اخي شحط خدودك بلاها العالم تدري عن الخافي والا اشحطهم لك مثل الملكة
طلال : صدقني احاول بس حتى خدودي عجزت لا ترسم البسمه من الضيق 
فيصل بعد هالكلمه اكتفى بنظرات اسى على حال طلال .. مافي كلمـه بقواميس العالم توصف حزن طلال وضيقــه .. مافي اصعب من ان مصيرك يرتبط بإنسان ماتوده وتنحرمـ من حبـــك .. 
/
/
بعــد فترة .. 
وصلــت اشواق وبدت زفتهـــا ,, اشواق وهي تمشي عالممر الهنوف تطالعهــا بحسره والم .. فجأة دارت اشواق وجهها للمعازيم وتلاقت العين ..و قرأت فيها الهنوف كرههــا لها .. 
بعدهـا بدت زفة مشاعل الي كانت تمشي عالممر وهي تحس نفسها طايرة .. واخيرا" يافيصل بنجتمــع ببيت واحـــد .. 
مضت الليله على خير .. وتوجهوا طلال واشواق للمطار .. الهنوف من طلعت من الصاله .. وهي دموعهــا مانشفت لحد ماوصلت البيت .. صعدت غرفتها قفلت على نفسها الباب .. وحضنت مخدتهــا .. بكت ونادتـه لحد ماغلبها النوم ..
وكأن طلال حس بلي تعانيــه قدر يختفي عن عيون مشاعل دقيقه بالمطار ودق عليهــا بس لا مجيب .. ورد بخيبة امـــل .. 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بعـد اسبــوع .. 
حنان متألمه لحال الهنوف .. 
حنان : كيفك الحين ؟
الهنوف : بخير 
حنان : وجهك يقول العكس
الهنوف : خلي وجهي بحاله وقولي لي استعديتي للدوام بالجامعه
حنان : ايه استعديت وخلصت تدرين احسن شي ان مشاعل ماسافرت 
الهنوف : صدق الوناسه ماتكتمل الا فيها .. 
/
/
بأول ايام الدراســه ..
مــــــاجد ينادي : الهنوف بدور ماخلصتوو ؟؟
الهنوف وهي نازله عالدرج : خلصنــا 
ماجد : وينها بدور؟
الهنوف : جايه وراي 
ماجد : اوكي مشينا 
بالسيـــــــــارة .. 
ماجد يكلم الهنوف : اذا خلصتي محاضراتك دقي علي اجي آخذك 
الهنوف : إن شاء الله 
بدور : وانا طيب والا بس علشانها بالجامعه
ماجد : ههههههه خلاص ولا يهمــك امرك كمان كم بدور عندي انا 
الهنوف تطالع بأخوهــا .. 
ماجد : خير يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف : الله يخليك لنا ولا يحرمنا منك 
ماجد ببتسامه بان الحنان فيها : ويخليكم لي يارب 
وصل خواتــه لدواماتهــم .. وتوجـه للمكتــب .. الطريق مزحوم .. واصوات البوراي ماليه المكـــان .. قرر انه يطلع من هالطريق ويسلك طريق ثانـــــــي
وهو يلــف طاح مفتاح المكتب تحت رجلينــه .. انحنى يبي ياخذه وما انتبــه للسيارة الي كانت تدخل بالطريق .. و ..................................
التمــوا الناس على مكان الحادث .. وجات سيارات الشرطة والاسعاف بسرعــة بس المــوت كــــــــان اسرع ....... لمــــــــــــــــــــاجد .........
/
على نهاية الدوام .. 
مشاعل : شفيك يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف بقلق : ادق على ماجد جواله مقفوول مدري وش فيه 
مشاعل : طيب تعالي معي اوصلك وإن شاء الله مافيه الا الخير 
الهنوف : إن شاء الله بس اخاف يجي ومايلقاني 
مشاعل : ماعليك نبلغ البواب يخبره انك طلعتي معاي 
/
/
بالبيـــــــــــت .. 
ام ماجد كانت تجهز الغداء على رجعة اولادهـــــا .. بدور وصلت وباقي الهنوف وماجد الي على وصــول 
دق التلفون وردت بدور .. 
ام ماجد من داخل المطبخ : بدور مين الي بالتلفون ؟
بدور : رجال يمه 
ام ماجد : عطيني بشوف مين ..
اخذت السمــاعه .. 
ام ماجد : وعليكم السلام , ايه هذا بيته , وشو لا اكيد غلطان ولدي ماجد على وصول بس بيجيب اخته من الجامعه .. 
الا بدخلــة الهنوف .. 
ام ماجد : كاهي الهنوف وصلت واكيد ماجد معاها الهنوف ماجد معاكِ صح ؟
الهنوف : صارلي اكثر من ساعه ادق عليه جواله مقفول وش صاير يمه 
ام ماجد صرخت بلا شعور : يمه وليدي 
/
/
بالمستشفـــــــــــى.,,
ام ماجد والهنوف منصدمين .. ينتظرون الضابط يسمح لهم يدخلون لاجل يتعرفون على الشخص اذا كان ماجد والا لا .. الهنوف رافضــة بداخلها فكره ا نالي داخل ماجد .. 
الضابط : تقدرون تدخلون ..
دخلت ام ماجد مع الهنوف واول ما انسحب الغطاء وانكشف وجه الشخص .. طاحت ام ماجد .. واصرخت الهنوف : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ماجد
ام ماجد طاحت طيحة قوية وحطوهــا بالعناية الفائقــة .. اما الهنوف غابت عن الوعي .. لما صخت لقت حنان وبدور جنبهــــــا والدموع مغرقتهمـ ..
الهنوف بحاله هستيرية : تكفين ياحنان قولي لي انه حلم .. ماجد لسى بالمكتب صح ينتظرني اخلص دوامي وبيمرني .. لسى بالمكتب
حنان انفطر قلبهــا لحال الهنوف .. الي انهارت نفسيتها وغاب وعيها .. 
حنان بالم ودموع : اذكري الله يالهنوف 
بدور بدموعها قربت من الهنوف : الهنوف صحيح اخونا ماجد مات
الهنوف بعصبيه : لا بسم الله عليه ماجد لسى بالمكتب ينتظرني اخلص دوامي ويمرني علشان نروح البيت نتغدى امي تجهزه 
وسكتت كأنها تتذكر شي وقالت : امي وينها امي وينها 
قامت وطلعت من الغرفـه ولحقتها حنان وبدور .. منعهــا الدكتور من شوفتها لان الهنوف ماكانت بوعيهـــــــا .. بس ترجته حنان يخليها تدخــل .. 
دخلت وجلست جنب سرير امهــــا الي كانت الاجهزة مقيدتهــا .. مسكت يدهـا وبكت .. جلست تخاطبها وتكلمها علها تسمعهــا وترد .. 
الهنوف بدموع : حاكيني يمــه قومي يمه قولي يالهنوف كل هذا حلم ماجد مامات 
سكتت دقيقة وكأنها تنتظر جواب .. بس ماكن يرد عليها غير صوت جهــاز النبض .. 
ولما ملــت سكوتهـــــــا نادت وهي تنتحب جنب امهـــــا ,,
الهنوف : طلبتــك يمه تقومين 
قومي بعدك مالي معين 
راح ماجد يا يمه 
وتركني آنا والونين 
قومي يمه وحاكيني 
ضايعه بعدك سنيني 
قومي لا تيتميني 
وانا ذقت مر اليتم مرتين 
قومي يايمه لا تودي جراحي 
نجم الحزن بسما دنيتي لاحي 
وخيـم ظلام فقده ولا رحمنــي
سكتت بعدهــا وانتحبت بحرقه والمـ .. فجأة جاءها الصوت الي اعلن رحيــل امها عنها .. صرخــت بعالي الصوت ونادت وهي تنتحب .. 
الهنوف : كأنك يمه لعتـــــــــابي مليتي 
واعلنتي رحيـــــــــلك عني ولا جيتي 
طلبتــك ارجعي ..
جعل لساني القطــع لو لعتابي رديــــت 
توجهــت لحنان الي كانت واقفه خلفهــا وتنتحب بصمت .. 
الهنوف : حنان قولي لامي ترجع ترى ماعاد اعاتبها بس خليها ترجع 
بس الواقــع اقسى بين يوم وليلــه صارت الهنوف وحيده لا اب ولا ام ولا اخوو .. 
/
/
بعد اسبـــوع ..
الهنوف اظلمــت عليها دنيتها من بعدهمـ .. اعتزلت كل شي حتى الجامعــه .. تقضي ليلها ونهارهــا بغرفتهــا حاضنة صورهمـ .. تناجيهم وتخاطبهم .. تكلمهم وتعاتبهم بدموعهــــــــا .. 
الهنوف وهي تناظر صورة مــاجد وتبكي : رحت ياعزي وسندي وتركتني هانت عليك الهنوف ياماجد هانت عليك
رجعــت ضمت صورة امها مع صورة اخوهــا ونادت بصوت حزنهـا : ليش رحتتوا وتركتوني .. كان وياكم خذيتوني .. وبوسط القبر ضميتوني .. 
دخلت عليها حنــان .. لقتها بهالحال .. ركضت عندهـا وضمتها .. 
حنان بدموعها : حرام عليك يالهنوف الي تسوينه ارحمي حالك
الهنوف : تدرين ياحنان ماجد كان يبي يخطبك ايه يخطبك كان يبي يسويها مفاجأه لك 
حنان بكت بحرقــه .. 
الهنوف : ليت الموت ياخذني ويرحني .. خلاص ماعاد بدنيتي شي يستاهل اعيش لاجــله خلاص ماعاد
دخلت بدور وهي تبكي .. بعد ماسمعت كلام الهنوف .. 
بدور : اذا رحتي انتي يالهنوف من بيبقى لي 
حنان بألم : انا يالهنوف فقدت امي بموتها فقدت ابوي وهو لسى عايش وفقدت الاخ والحبيب ما ابي افقــدك ما ابي افقد اختي .. 
بكت الهنوف لكلامهمـ تقربت منهم وضمتهمـ وبكوا مع بعض ..
/
/
ببيت ابو طلال ...
ابو طلال : المشكله انه مالهم احد غير خال ساكن بالاحساء وهو حاليا" معاهم
ام طلال : الله يكون بعونهم 
مشاعل حضرت العزاء ووقفت مع الهنوف .. تقطعت بداخلها لحالهـا وبكت معهـا 
بس ماحبت تخبر طلال ونبهت ريان وفيصل مايخبرونــه لانه لو درى بيرجع وهو ماكمل شهر وهالشي بيجر مشاكل ماتنتهي .. 
/
/ 



يتبـــــــــــع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

خيتو  آهات عاشقة


الباقي قريب إن شاء الله 


الله يسلمك حبيبتي

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## آهات عاشقه

متى قريب 

الحين بعدين 

بعد شوي

مـــــــــــــــتــــــــــــــــــى


بسرعه ابغاش تجيبي اليي كم جزء كذا 


يعدلوا المزاج >>> حشى قدو 

والله تسلمي يالغاليه 

وانا في الانتظار

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

خيتو آهات عاشقة

الكاتبة بعدها تكتب فيها للحين ماخلصت وكل يومين تحط بارت

جديد..

الله يسلمك غناتي..

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيــوم ثاني .. 
الهنوف ماعندهـا الا خال واحد وساكن بالاحساء .. خالهـا رجال بسيط وعلى قد حاله يالله يعيش عياله الي دوم حامل همهم .. وزاد همــه يو تيتموا بنات اختــه ..ومالهم غيره .. والبخل ابرز صفااته ..
ابو أحمـد : الهنوف ابيكِ تجهزي اغراضك انتي وبدور علشان تجون معاي الاحساء
الهنوف انصدمـت : والجامعــه ياخال ومدرسة بدور؟
ابو أحمد : مو مشكله بدور ننقلهـا للمدرسة القريبه من البيت وانتي ياتفصلين ياتكملين بالاحساء انا المسؤل عنكم الحين وصعب اخليكم 
الهنوف تحسـرت على حالهـا بتفارق ديرتهـا وجامعتهــا والاعظم من كذا بيتهــا وذكرياتهــا .. ماكانت تتوقع انها تغادره الا لبيت زوجهــا عروس .. ماطرى عالبال تغادره فاقــده ويتيمــه .. 
/
نواف سمــع بخبر وفـاة اخو الهنوف وامها ورجـع للديرة على طول .. 
نواف : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله والحين مين الي معاهم ؟ مين الي متكفل فيهم 
سلمى بحزن : على حسب ماسمعت لهم خال ساكن بالاحساء وناوي ياخذهم معه 
اقول نواف بعدك لك رغبة بالهنوف .؟. 
نواف : لا زالت لي رغبه فيها وزادت بعد هالخبر مالها احــد .. لازم اشوف خالها واكلمه 
سلمى : على خير يااخوي 
/
/
زارت مشاعل الهنــوف .. وانفجعت يوم شافتهــا صارلها اسبوع بس من آخر مره شافتها وصار شكلها كذا .. الهنوف تغيرت ماعادت الهنوف ..ذابله وشاحبه 
مشاعل بدموع تحاول تقاومها : الهنوف ليه كذا تسوين بنفسك مو شايفه شكلك كيف صار .. وربي حرام ترى لا اخوك ولا امك وقبلهم الله سبحانه يرضون بلي تسويه بنفسك .. 
الهنوف تمت ساكتــه .. 
مشاعل : شفيك يالهنوف .. ليه ماتتكلمين ؟
الهنوف : ماعندي شي اقوله .. 
مشاعل بعصبيه : الهنوف شفيك ليه تسوين بنفسك كذا 
الهنوف : ماعاد يهم وش اسوي .. حياتي ماعاد لها معنـى 
مشاعل : لا حياتك لا زال لها معنى المستقبل قدامــك يالهنوف .. لا تنسين ترى اختك بدور تتعذب اذا شافتك بهالحال , المفروض تكونين سندها وتعاونيها على هالموقف مو تعذبين نفسك وتعذبينها , المسكينه دموعها على خدهــا , بدور محتاجتك يالهنوف راعيها
الهنوف تمزق قلبهــا .. صح بدور تحتاجنــي ماعاد لها غيري خلاص .. 
الهنوف بكت غصبا" عليهــا اول مالاح طيف اخوهــا بذهنهــا .. 
مشاعل بدموعها : خلاص يكفي يالهنوف لا تقطعين قلبي عليك زود
الهنوف : غصبا" علي تذكرت ماجد يامشاعل تذكرت حنانه وعطفه .. عذبني ذكراه آآآآآآه ليتهم ماراحوا وخلوني .. فقدت الابو والام والاخ وحتى الحبيب 
ماعاد لي احــد 
مشاعل : لا تقولين كذا عندك بدور وحنان وانــا كلنــا حولك كلنا اهلــك 
/
/
دقــت سلمى على بيت الهنوف .. تبي تعرف متى بيغادرون للاحساء علشان اخوها يقدر يكلم خالهم قبل .. 
سلمى : دقيت وقالت لي بدور بعد اسبوع متوجهين للاحساء 
نواف : بعد اسبوع يعني يبي لي اكلمه قريب 
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ببيت ابو طــلال .. 
ام طلال : وشلونك ياوليدي وشلون اشواق عساكم طيبين 
طلال : كلنا بخير يمــه انتم وش اخباركم ابوي كيفه ؟
ام طلال : كلنا بخير ناقصنا شوفك ياوليدي متى ناوين ترجعون ؟
طلال بباله : لو الود ودي من اليوم 
طلال : باقي لنـا ثلاث ايام وراجعين 
ام طلال : الله يعديها على خير وترجعون لنا بالسلامه يارب 
/
/
قفل من امــه وهو باله مشغول فيهــا .. محتاج لهــا محتاج يكلمهـــــــا .. 
قطعت عليه افكــاره بصوتها . . 
اشواق وحاطه يدينها على خصرها : هاه مو ناوي تطلعني اليوم والا كالعاده حبسه 
طلال بقرف : مالي خلق اطلع تبين تطلعين اطلعي بحالك .. كأن من زين الطلعه معاك 
قال هالكلمـه وطلع من الشقــه .. 
عضت شفايفها قهر وقالت ,,
اشواق : يصير خير ان ماعلمت امي على سواياك فيني هين 
/
طلع يتجول بالشوارع .. آه يالهنوف ياترى تفكرين فيني مثل ما افكر فيــك ميت ابي اعرف احوالــك .. محتــــــــاجك .. ادق عليــك جوالك مقفول ولا سئلت مشاعل ماتعطيني لا حق ولا باطل .. 
كيف دنياك يالهنوف من بعــدي .. 
/
بجهـة ثانية .. 
الهنوف دنياها من بعــدك ياطلال مظلمــة كئيبــه .. ياترى ليه ماسئلت عني ليه تاركني .. ماوصــلك الخبر الهنوف اتوحدت وتيتمت .. 
/
بيـوم ثاني .. 
ام نواف : هاه ياوليدي خلاص نويت تبي تروح تكلمهم اليوم 
نواف : ايه يمه بمرهم عقب صلاة العصر 
ام نواف : على خير إن شاء الله 
سلمى : الحين نفترض انه وافق خالها ووافقت ياترى اختها بتاخذها تعيش معكم
نواف : اكيد هي مالها الا اختها ولو طلبت مني هالطلب ماراح ارفض و افرق بينهم 
/
/
ببيت الهنوف .. 
الهنـوف كانت بالمطبــخ تحضر للغداء .. صحيح ماكان طبخها ذاك الزود بس على الاقل تعرف .. 
جهزت الغداء .. وجلست وهاجمتها الذكريـات من جديد .. جالت بنظرها بالمطبخ .. ودمعه عانقت خدهــا .. وهي تسترجع مواقف امهــا بالمطبخ .. آه يمه ليه رحتي وتركتيني .. 
بدور : الهنوف يقولك خالي الغداء جاهز ؟
الهنوف رجعت لواقعها : هاه ايه جاهز الحين بحطه .. 
/
/
طلال طفش يدق على الهنوف وجوالها مقفوول .. واذا سئل مشاعل ماتعطيه لا حق ولا باطل .. حاس قلبه ان فيه شي مو مرتاح .. 
ماله الا فيصل .. 
فيصل : هلا والله هلا بطلوووول
طلال : هلا بك فصووول
فيصل : ههههههه اخبارك ؟؟
طلال : الحمدلله انتم اخباركم ؟
فيصل : كلنا طيبين وش اخبار السفر معكم 
طلال : ضايق البال 
فيصل : افااا في احد يروووح لندن ويضيق باله بلاهـا راحت علينا من اختك الله يصلحها 
طلال : ههههههه هذا الي باطك انك ماسافرت 
فيصل : هههههههه تقدر تقووول 
طلال : بسئلك فيصل 
فيصل : سم 
طلال : سم الله عدوينك بسئلك واترجاك واحلفك بالله تجاوبني صدق ولا تكذب علي 
فيصل : افااا ليه ياطلال متعود اني اكذب عليك
طلال : حاشاك لا والله بس دايم اسئل مشاعل عن الهنوف احسها تتهرب من شي الهنوف فيها شي ؟؟ .. 
فيصل ارتبك ماعرف وش يقوول .. مايقدر يعلم طلال مشاعل منبهه عليه مليون مره مايقووول ..
طلال : شفيك سكت اسئلك انا 
فيصل بتردد : هاه لا ماسكت الهنوف بخير وبعدين ليه جاي تسئلني انا وش دراني عن الهنوف 
طلال : ترددك وسكوتك يكدولي انك مخبين علي شي .. حلفتك بالله يافيصل تعلمني 
فيصل : بس ....
قاطعه طلال ..
طلال : فيصل ترى حلفتك بالله 
فيصل ماله حل ثاني غير انه يخبره .. على الاقل الحقيقة المره افضل من الكذب .. 
فيصل : اوكي بقولك وامري لله ويعيني الله على اختك مشاعل لا درت اني خبرتك 
طلال زاد خوفه : تكلم بسرعه وش صاير ؟
فيصل حكـى لطلال كل شي .. ومع كل كلمــه تقطع بداخله على صاحبه وصديقه ماجد وحبيبته الهنوف .. 
طلال بتأثر وانفعال : وليه ماقلتوا لي .. صاحبي واخوي توفى صار له اكثر من اسبوعين وانا آخر من يعلم ليه كذا 
فيصل : ماحبينا نخبرك لانك لو دريت بترجع على طوول وانت لسى ماكملت شهر 
طلال بعصبية : وشو ما حبيتوا تخبروني بكره بعد لا مات احد من اهلي قولوا ماحبيتوا تخبروني وعن المشاكل ومن هالكلام هذا صاحبي تفهم يافيصل والا لا 
فيصل : اذكر الله ياطلال 
طلال حاول يهدى : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
فيصل : تكفى ياطلال هذا انت عرفت .. بس اترجاك واذا لي خاطر عندك كمل هاليومين بعدها ارجع , اقطع حبل المشاكل مع زوجتك وانا اخوك..
طلال : إن شاء الله 
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بالعصــر .,,.
نواف : عظم الله اجرك والله يجعلها آخر الاحزان 
ابو أحمد : اجرنا واجرك 
نواف : بصراحة انا كنت بدورة برى الديرة ويوم سمعت الخبر رجعت على طول ماجد على الرغم من اني ما اعرفه زين بس موقفه معنـا هو والاخت الهنوف خلانـا ندين لهم بالشي الكثير ومواساتنا لهم من الواجب 
ابو أحمد : الله يرحمه ويغفر له 
نواف : يارب ..
ابوأحمد : انت قلت يا ..
نواف ببتسامه : نواف 
ابو أحمد : تشرفنا 
نواف : الشرف لي
ابو أحمد : الله يسلمـك قلت تبيني بموضوع آمر 
نواف : مايامر عليك ظالم .. قبل لا يتوفى ماجد الله يرحمه انا كنت عازم اني اتقدم واخطب اخته الهنوف بس أجلت الموضوع لحد ما ارجع من الدورة الي كانت مدتها شهرين ونص , لكني رجعت بدري لما انصدمت بخبر وفاته .. 
وسمعت انك ناوي تاخذهم معك للاحساء .. ادري هذا مو الوقت المناسب لمثل هالمواضيع بس حبيت ا فاتحك فيه قبل لا تسافر .. 
ابو أحمد : يعني انت تطلبني الهنوف ؟
نواف : ايه اطلبها منك على سنة الله ورسوله زوجة وشريكة حياة 
ابو أحمد : وين الوالد ؟
نواف : الوالد عطاك عمره من زمان 
ابو أحمد : المعذرة الله يرحمه 
نواف : ويرحم الجميع يارب .. 
ابو أحمد : خلاص انا اشاور البنت واسئل عنك وارد لك خبر بكره ..
نواف : على خير يالله في امان الله 
ابو أحمد : في امان الكريم 
طلع نواف .. ومن بعد ماطلع .. جلس ابو أحمد يفكر .. 
ابو أحمد : ربي جابه لي من السما هالرجال على الاقل بيفكني من وحده وهمها .. وبدوروه ليتك ماكنتي صغيرة كنت زوجتك انتي الثانية وارتحت بعد .. 
/
/
بجهـة ثانية .. 
مشاعل : وانت ليش تقوله 
فيصل : اقولك حلفني بالله تبيني اكذب يعني 
مشاعل : طبعا" ما ابيك تكذب بس على الاقل كان صرفت السالفه 
فيصل : كان مصر وصعب اصرف السالفه وخلاص هو وعدني انه ماراح يرجع الحين .. 
مشاعل : بس انشغل باله وضاق اكيد 
فيصل : والي يرحم والديك كانه كان مرتاح وربي قبل لا يعرف بالموضع كان يشتكي لي ضيقته من السفره 
مشاعل : صدق ؟ على بالي لا سافر معها بيتغير على الاقل ماراح يرجع يحس بحزن وضيقه 
فيصل : طلال يحب يامشاعل .. والي شافه من اشواق مو قليل وانا بصراحة ما الومـه والله لو اني بمكانه وانحرمت منك لا انتحر 
مشاعل بحياء : فال الله ولا فالك بسم الله عليك
فيصل : فديتك بالله وش كنتي بتسوين لو انك مكان الهنوف ؟
مشاعل : مقدر اتصور هالشي لانه قاسي ويجرح احساسي خلني معـك بالواقع تكفى
فيصل : احبــك وربي احبــك
مشاعل : مو اكثر مني 
فيصل : تتحدين ؟
مشاعل : ايه اتحدى 
فيصل : بس على شرط 
مشاعل : وشو هالشرط ؟
فيصل بغمزه : التحدي يكون بغرفة النوم 
مشاعل : ههههه لا خلاص بطلنا مانبي تحدي 
فيصل : عارفه اني بغلبــك
مشاعل : شي مفروغ منه هههههه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
خال الهنوف كلمهــــا بموضوع خطبة نواف لهــا وانصدمــت ..
الهنوف : بس الوقت 
قاطعها خالها : ادري مو مناسب .. بس الولد يقول كان بنيته يخطبك من زمان ليش التأخير 
الهنوف : خالي امي واخوي ماصار لهم شي 
ابو أحمد : عارف بس تقدرين تتزوجين بدون عرس وطقطقه ومخاسير عالفاضي
الهنوف ببالها : الله اكبر ياخالي ماتغيرت عارفه انك تبي الفكه مني انا واختي لكن شقوول غير الله يكون بالعون 
ابو أحمد : هاااه وش نرد عالرجال ؟ ولا تقولين تبين تفكرين اظن وضعك مايسمح تأخرين الموضوع ..
الهنوف : عارفه ياخال وضعي مايسمح بس من حقي افكر هذي حياتي 
ابو أحمد : عالعموم انا قلت للرجال بكره يجيه الخبر يعني عندك الليله وبس 
قال هالكلمة وطلع .. 
الهنوف : مالي شره عليك ياخالي ادري بك ضايق الحال والبال وتبي الفكه مني ومن اختي 
/
/
بيــوم ثاني .. 
اليوم يوم رجــوع طلال واشواق من السفــر .. 
ام طلال : من الي راح الحين يجيبهم 
ابو طلال : خليت ريان يروح 
ام طلال : يارب يوصلون بالسلامة 
/
/
بجهــة ثانية .. 
حنان : وانتي وش رايــك ؟
الهنوف وهي متسنده وتطالع بالنافذه : مدري 
حنان : وشو ماتدرين تقولين بيعطيه الرد اليوم 
الهنوف : بكيفه السالفه من حقي افكر 
حنان : طيب انتي الحين وش رايك مبدئيا" يعني ؟
الهنوف : اوافق 
حنان استغربت كان متوقعتها ترفض .. 
حنان : توافقين ؟؟ كنت متوقعتك ترفضين ؟
الهنوف : وليه ارفض حالي مايسمــح لا اب لا ام لا اخوو .. خالي ضايق البال والحال وهمه يفتك مني ومن اختي مسكين ماينلام كافي عليه عياله ليه ازيده 
حنان : طيب وطلال ؟
الهنوف : طلال لا يمكن بيوم من الايام يكون لي .. وينه كل هالوقت ليه ماسئل عني ليه ما واساني ليه ماوقف جنبي بشدتي وحزني .. 
حنان : بس انتي تعرفين انه مسافر 
الهنوف : مسافر والا موجود خلاص طلال شي وانتهى ..
/
/
ببيت ابو طلال ..
ام طلال : الف الحمدلله عالسلامة تو مانور البيت 
طلال : منور بوجودك يالغالية 
مشاعل : الحمدلله عالسلامة اخوي 
طلال : الله يسلمـك
مشاعل تقربت من اشواق وباستها ..
مشاعل: الحمدلله عالسلامة يامرت اخوي 
اشواق : الله يسلمك 
ريان : مابغيت تجي اقووول شكلها احلوت القعده عندك هناك
طلال بباله : آخ يالقهر بس
طلال : ايه احلوت وعلشان لا نضيع فلووس التذاكر ببلاش 
اشواق فهمت تلميح طلال : حتى ماطراني لكن هين 
/
/ 
يتبـــــــــــــع .. 
اعذروني على قصره .. ضيق الوقت والله بشهر العباده .. 

ترقبوني ..

----------


## النغم انيني

ننتظر الجديد

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ياعلي توني اقرا الجزء الي مات فيه مااجد واامه >> في العجله الندامه 


بس والله قطعتي قلبي بهالبارت 


مسكينه الهنووف ماتستاهل الي صار لها 


تسلمي يالغاليه وننتظر البارت الجديد بفارغ الصبر


دمتي لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الله يسلمك حبيبتي آهات

البارت إن شاء الله قريب..

يسلمووووووووووووووووووو

----------


## النغم انيني

متى الجديد دندونة 

بشرعة قبل لا ننسى الاحداث الاولية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

حبيبتي  نغومة
البارت يوم الإثنين إن شاء الله...

----------


## الأمل البعيد

شكرا اختي  
دنيا الأحلام
للمشاركة والنقل الرائع
تحياااااااتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

تسلمي خيتو الأمل البعيد
يامشرفتنا الجديدة
هههههههههههههههههه
يسلمووووو على المرور

----------


## @همس المشاعر@

يعطيك العافيه اختي
وما قصرتي جهد ممتاز تشكري عليه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/ 
ببيت نواف ..
سلمى : مو كأنها مده قصيرة بالحيل يعني يوم مايكفي البنت تفكر
نواف : والله مو مني من خالها هو الي قال انا كنت متوقع يأجل الموضوع لبعد فتره
سلمى : غريبة والله طيب خالها كيف احواله يعني مرتاح ماديا" والا على قده 
نواف : تقدرين تقولين على قد حاله .. 
/
/
بجهة ثانيـة ..
ابو أحمد : هاه فكرتي بالموضوع ترى الرجال ينتظر مني تلفون 
الهنوف : لسى ما اتخذت قراري ياخال 
ابو أحمد بتعصيبه خفيفه : ومتى ناوية تتخذينها إن شاء الله 
الهنوف : خالي انت معطيني يوم واحد افكر هذي حياة ومستقبل وفوق هذا حتى ماسئلت عن الرجال 
ابو أحمد : ماله داعي نسئل باين انه ابن اصل وبعدين انتي بتقرري والا بتخترعي صاروخ يوم واحد مايكفيك اقوول اسمعي عن الدلع والهرج الي ماله لزمة انا اخرت روحتنا للاحساء وعطلت مشاغلي بسبب هالسالفه يعني تعجلين بردك
الهنوف مالها حيلـه : إن شاء الله ياخال 
/
/
اشواق تكلم امها ..
ام مشاري : انتي وش اخبارك ؟
اشواق : بخير يمه مشتاقه لكم حيل ليه رجعتوا الرياض بهالسرعه 
ام مشاري : ابوك عنده مشاغل ولا تنسين دراسة اخوك مشاري , اقول شلون طلال معك ؟
اشواق : زفت 
ام مشاري : زفت كيف ؟؟
اشواق : ماتغير تصدقين يمه اغلب السفره حابسني بالشقه واذا طلعنا كل واحد يمشي بصوب تقولين اعداء مو معاريس جدد
ام مشاري : شسوي بهالطلال انا .. طيب ماحاولتي تلطفين الجو معه ماسويتي شي 
اشواق : الطف الجوو كيف مافهمت ؟
ام مشاري : اول ليله بتوا فيها وش حصل بينك وبينه ؟
اشواق : ماحصل شي صمت وطنش هذا الي صار لا وابشرك طول السفره هو بغرفة وانا بغرفه
ام مشاري : وجع يعني مالمسك ؟؟
اشواق : ولا حتى قرب صوبي يمه .. 
ام مشاري : انا اتفاهم معاه هالعله 
/
/
تعـب من كثرة الشوووق قلبــه .. يبيها .. آه يالهنوف ادري بقلبـك عتاب بس غصبا" علي يالهنوف تركتـــك غصبا" علي ماسئلت عنـك .. 
دقـ عليها والحمدلله جوالهــا مفتوح .. انبسط بس باغته خوف انها ماترد عليه
الهنـوف كانت تقرأ بكتــاب .. لما دق جوالها وشافت الرقم فز قلبهــا وصار يخفق بقوة .. فرت منها دمعــة .. اخيرا" تذكرتني .. اخيرا" تذكرت الهنوف ياطلال .. 
بدور : شفيك يالهنوف تبكين ؟
الهنوف وهي تمسح دمعتها : مافيني شي بدور حبيبتي ممكن تتركيني لوحدي شوي
بدور : طيب 
طلعـت بدور .. وردت .. 
طلال : الوو
الهنوف من سمعت صوته تنهدت بقوة وسمعها .. 
طلال : الهنوف 
الهنوف يالله تتكلم : هلا 
طلال مو عارف وش يقول : اخبارك يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف : الحمدلله بخير
الهنوف تتكلم ببرود بس داخلهــا نـــــار تصرخ ذبحني الشوق ..
طلال بأسى : عظم الله اجرك يالغالية
الهنوف : اجرنا واجرك 
طلال : زعلانه مني يالهنوف 
الهنوف : يهمـك ؟
طلال : طبعا" يهمني .. اذا ما اهتميت لعمري الهنوف لمين اهتمـ صدقيني يالهنوف مادريت الا متاخر اهلي خبوا علي السالفه بحجة مايبوني ارجع بدري واسبب مشاكل لكن وربي واقسم لك يالهنوف لو دريت رجعت على طول ولا همني احد .. انا هنـاك وروحي تتقطع عليك وعلى اخوي وصاحبي تكفين يالهنوف لا تزعلين مني محتاجك
الهنوف بكت بحرقـة .. تقولي محتاجك ياطلال .. حاجتك لي ماتساوي ذره من حاجتي لك ..
طلال : الهنوف اترجاك لا تبكين لا تزودين همي تكفين
الهنوف بصوت باكي : حاصرتني هموم الدنيا كلها وانت بعيد .. بكل دقيقه وبكل ثانية كنت اتمناك جنبي تهون مصيبتي علي بوجودك .. راح ماجد وراح الامان معه راحت امي وراح الحضن الدافي .. مابقى شي له قيمة بنظري من بعدهمـ .. بكيت وناديتـك بااليالي السود الي واجهتها .. كلي امـل تسمع بمصيبتي وتلبيني .. بس تركتني , تركتني ياطلال وحيده ورحت ..
طلال : وهذا انا رجعـت وكلي لــك .. انا الي برجع لك امــانك .. بكون لك الحضن الدافي لما يشتد برد همومــك .. بكون المنديل ألي يمسح دمعتك .. بس تكفين يالهنوف اقبليني .. 
الهنوف : جيت متأخر ياطلال وللاسف .. 
طلال : مافهمت ؟
الهنوف : ماله داعي تفهمـ بس خلاص ياطلال من اليوم بنهيك من حياتي .. 
طلال : ليه يالهنوف ؟؟ 
الهنوف : بدون ليـه 
طلال : الهنوف فهميني ليه انهيتني من حياتك .. وش صار ..
الهنوف : بكرى يجيك الخبر في امان الله ياطلال
قالت هالكلمة وقفلت .. وهي ودها تصرخ فيه .. احبــــــــــك وربي محتاجتــك ..
بكت من قلــب .. تمنته جنبهــا الحين وياخذهـا بحضنه ويرحل فيها عن هالعالم القاسي .. 
/
/
حنان تكلم مشاعل بالتلفوون ..
حنان : مثل ماقلت لك يامشاعل 
مشاعل : طيب اعطت خالها الرد بالموافقة ؟
حنان : لا لسى .. الهنوف تكابر يامشاعل .. بداخلها رافضة الي يصير بس تحس نفسها مجبورة توافق علشان خالها وضعف حاله وحاجتها واحساسها بعدم رغبته فيها هي واختها
مشاعل باستغراب : عدم رغبته ؟ ليش هو مايبيهم معه
حنان : خال الهنوف يالله يعيش عياله وهمه بيكبر ببنات اخته 
مشاعل : لا حول ولا قوة الابالله .. بس حرام الهنوف تحب طلال وبارتباطها بهالشخص تعذب نفسها وتظلمه ..
حنان : وانا اقول مثل قولك بس عيت لا تسمعني .. الهنوف وحيده ومحتاجه احـد معها .. حاجتها الشديده هي الي خلتها تفكر بهالشي ..
مشاعل : انا لازم اخبر طلال ؟
حنان : مشاعل اعذريني على لقافتي بس لو طلال درى ومنع هالشي الهنوف وش راح تستفيد .. الهنوف رضت بواقعها مع طلال وانهت هالشي .. 
مشاعل : بس اخوي لسى عايش على امل اسمه الهنوف .. وما انتهى بالنسبة له
مشاعل دارية وعارفة بصدق كلام حنـان بس طلال يحب الهنوف وارتباط الهنوف بغيره حتى لو كان صعب عليه يرتبط فيها بيحطمـه .. 
/
/
بجهـة ثانيــة ..
طلال من بعد مكالمة الهنـوف ماله حال ,, بهالسهولة يالهنوف انهيتيني وليه .. مو من حقي اعرف السبب .. 
دخل البيت وهو على هالحال .. شافته ام طلال الي توهـا ام مشاري دقت عليها وعلمتها على قساوة طلال وجفاه لبنتها اشواق .. 
ام طلال : طلال 
طلال : هلا يمـه 
ام طلال : تعال ابيك شوي 
طلال استغرب اول مره يشوف امـه بهالجديــة الكبيرة .. دخل معها الصاله الثانية المغلقـة وجلسوا .. 
ام طلال : طلال بسئلك وجاوبني بصدق 
طلال : خير يمه ؟
ام طلال : صحيح انك مالمست اشواق للحين ؟
طلال سكـت وماعرف وش يرد ..
ام طلال : سئلتـك ياطلال وسكوتك يأكد لي هالشي .. بس ليه ؟؟
طلال : انا مالي رغبـة باشواق وهالشي كلكم تعرفونه ..
ام طلال : بس خلاص هي الحين زوجتـك ولازم ومفروض عليـك تقوم بحقوقها مثل ماهي مفروض عليها تقوم بحقوقك .. تدري هالكلام لو وصل لابوك وش راح يصير 
طلال : عارف يمـه وماهمني بعد 
ام طلال باستغراب : ماهمـك؟ .. طلال شفيـك وش الي غيرك ؟؟
طلال بدت تشب نار بصدره : الي غيرني الواقع المر الي جبرتوني اتقبله .. انتم ماتحسون بلي احسـه لانكم ما انجبرتوا بيوم من الايام ترتبطون بإنسان الكره هو الرابط الوحيد الي يربطكم فيه .. ما انحرمتوا من انسان غالي ويمثل لكم كل شي غالي بهالدنيا .. 
ام طلال : انسان غالي ؟؟ طلال انت تحب ؟
طلال : ايه احـب والي احبها حرمتوني منها وانهيتوني .. وهي بدورهـا اليوم انهتني من حياتها والسبب مدري عنــه .. 
ام طلال بقمة الاندهاش من كلام ولدهــا .. 
ام طلال : ومين هذي الي انهتك ؟
طلال طالع بأمه نظرات كلهـا اسى وحزن . .
طلال : ماعاد له داعي اذكر اسمها .. 
قال هالكلمــة وطلع .. صعـد لغرفتــه وقفل الباب .. حمد ربه ان اشواق طالعـه لان آخر شي ينقصــه شوفة وجهها الحين .. 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بجهـة ثانيــة 
خال الهنوف يكلم نواف بالجوال .. 
ابو أحمـد : هلا بولدي نواف .. والله مدري وش اقولك بس البنت ماعطتني جواب لحد الحين 
نواف : معليش خلها تفكر انا مو مستعجل ابدا" وهذا من حقها .. 
ابو احمد : طيب بإذن الله يجيك الرد باقرب فرصة وانا مطول هنا ومو راجع الاحساء الا لما ننهي كل شي
نواف : على خير إن شاء الله يالله في امان الله 
ابو احمد : في امان الكريم 
ابو احمد بباله : الله يعيني عليك يهالعله << يقصد الهنوف ..
/
/
بآخر الليل .. 
نـامت بدري .. لازم تدوام بالجامعـه .. وبنومهــا زارهــا طيف اخوهــا ماجــد .. 
الهنوف بدموع : ليه تتركني ياماجد ليه رحت عني ؟؟
ماجد ببتسامه : لاجلك يالهنوف 
الهنوف : لاجلي تضيعني ؟
ماجد : بدور يالهنوف بدور يالهنوف 
جلس يردد هالكلمــه وطيفه يتلاشــى .. وهي تصرخ عليــه لا تروح .. 
صحت من النوم مفــزوعــة ودموعها مغرقــه وسادتهــا .. لقت بدور نايمه جنبها .. تطمنت وطلعــت .. توجهت لغرفــة اخوهــا ماجد .. فتحت الباب .. وهاجمتهــا الذكريات .. 
صارت تمرر يدهــا على كل شي بالغرفــة ودموعهــا تعانــق خدهـــا .. 
تعبت وجلســت بوسط غرفته وهي تردد بدموع والم ..
الهنوف : يا ابن امــي بسواد الليل .. جلست بوسط دارك .. ومرت ايامنــا الحلوة بعيني .. وتذكرت يوم كنــا صغــار .. بين امنــا وبين ابونــا نروح ونجي مسرورين .. 
يا اخوي كل ماجيت ابنسى تذكرني دارك بغربتي وضياعي .. 
كيف انسى وكل شي حولي يذكرني فيــك .. بس اذا تريدني انسى وابطل النوح وونيني 
خذ ذكراك من قلبي وصورتك من عيني .. 
//
//
بجهــة ثانية وبظلمــة الليل .. 
الهنوف ماكانت الوحيدة الي تعاتب مــاجد , لا فيه قلــب ملك ماجــد وحب ماجد جالس يعاتبــه .. 
حنان بدموع : يوم بديت احس بالحب الطاهر والحقيقي رحت وتركتني .. يوم حسيت الدنيا تضحك بوجهي من بعد طول عبوسها رحت وتركتني .. ظليت صامـده ياماجد لاجل الهنوف وبدور .. لكـن خلاص ماظن بقى فيني صبر .. راح الصبر ياماجد راح ..
اعلنت للبكاء جيــة وناحــت بقلب محروق .. 
عزاك ياقلبي من وين اجيبــــــــه .. من تحت التراب ؟؟!! .. 
ليتك ياقلب ماحبيتـــه .. كانت المصيبــة اهون علي .. 
توضـت بعدهـا وصلت ركعتين .. دعت لهم بالرحمــة .. 
( بظل لذكــراك ياماجد وفيــة .. هالقلب كان لمــاجد بحياته .. وبيظل له حتى بعد الممات ) 
/
/
بالصبــاح .. وبالجامعــة .. 
مشاعل كانت جالسة مع حنان وريم بالكافتيريا .. 
مشاعل : وينها الهنوف تأخرت كل هذا بالحمام ؟
حنان : والله مدري عنها , لحظة كأنها جات 
الهنوف : السلام عليكم 
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
مشاعل : انتي وينك كل هذا بالحمام .. 
الهنوف : ليه وش صاير ؟ 
مشاعل : ماصاير شي بس كنت ابي اشوفـك ماتهنيت بشوفتك بداية الدوام 
الهنوف ببتسامه : صدق مادريت اني شوفتي مهمه لهدرجة 
مشاعل : لا خليك دارية مو بس انـا في ناس كثير انتي كلك على بعضك مهمة عندهمـ 
الهنوف فهمت وش تقصد مشاعل بس تجاهلت لازم تحاول تنفذ قرارها وتنهي طلال من حياتها .. 
ريم : صدق يالهنوف الي سمعتـه 
الهنوف : وش سمعتي ؟
ريم : مشاعل خبرتني انك انخطبتي وبتوافقين ..
الهنوف : ايه صدق .. 
ريم : وطلال ..؟؟..
مشاعل تدخلت هنـا : بتنهيه من حياتها 
الهنوف ماكان عندها ادنى شك في ان حنان هي الي خبرتهم بالسالفه .. علشان كذا ناظرت فيها .. 
مشاعل : ليه تسوين كذا يالهنوف ؟؟ طلال يحبك ومايستاهل منك الي قاعده تسوينه .. ضيق حال خالك وإحساسه تجاهكم مو مبرر علشان تظلمين انسان معاك وانتي قلبك مع غيره 
الهنوف رجعت ناظرت بحنان وقالت : ماشاء الله ياحنان ماخليتي شي 
حنان : الهنوف ..
قاطعتها مشاعل ..
مشاعل : ليكون ماكنتي تبينا ندري بعد .. اسمعي يالهنوف طلال اخوي واعرفه زين قرار ارتباطك بيحطمه .. طلال يحبك
الهنوف : طلال خلاص تزوج والله يهنيه بحياته .. وانا خلني اعيش حياتي
مشاعل : تعيشين حياتك مع انسان قلبك ملك لغيره .. 
الهنوف : العيشة هذي ولا الضيــــــــاع اكثر 
مشاعل بدت تعصب : هذا الضياع بعينه ..
الهنوف : مشاعل ارجوك كافي .. قراري واتخذته واليوم بيوصل للرجال .. وعلى نهاية الاسبوع الملكــة وانتهينا .. كل هالحكي مايقدم ولا يأخر .. 
مشاعل : حسافه يالهنوف كنت افتكرك اقوى من كذا واوفى بس .. 
سكتت ومشت عنهمـ ولحقتها ريم .. حز بخاطر الهنوف زعل مشاعل .. بس لازم يقبلون هالواقع وطلال مخصوص لازم يقبله .. مثل ما تقبلت الواقع المر حقه .. 
/
/
بجهة ثانية ..
نواف بالمستشفى .. 
نواف بباله : اليوم يوصلني الرد يالهنوف .. ويارب توافقيــن .. ابيـك يالهنوف ..
بكون لك زوج واخ وام واب وكل شي بس ....
قاطع افكاره صوت الممرضــة .. 
الممرضــة : دكتور نواف فيه مريض بغرفـة تسعه ينتظر معاينتــك 
نواف : اوكي جاي ..
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

العصــر ..
طلال واحشته اخته مشاعل وقرر يزورهــا بالبيت .. 
مشاعل : هلا والله نورتنا 
طلال : النور نورك يالغالية 
مشاعل : وش سر هالزيارة ياترى ؟
طلال : صار لك فترة مازرتينا قلت اجي اشوفك , ليكون فيصلوه مايخليك 
واول ماطرى اسمـه دخل فيصل ,, 
فيصل : كاني سمعت اسمي ؟
طلال يساسر مشاعل : طرينا الحمار نهق 
مشاعل : طلال لا تقول عنه كذا تراي مارضى 
طلال : ياعيني 
فيصل : وش قال عني الي مايستحي 
طلال : قلت ان ولد عمي فيصل حبيب قلبي وحشني وجاي اشوفه 
فيصل : والله داري انك قايل العكس 
مشاعل : وينها اشواق ليه ماجبتها معك 
طلال : رميتها ببيت خويتها وجيت .. انا جاي هنا ابي ارتاح تبيني اجيب شقاي معي ..
فيصل : الله يكون بعونـك 
طلال : عون الجميع ..
مشاعل كانت محتارة تخبر طلال بسالفة الهنوف والا تسكت .. بس اذا سكتت ودرى طلال من غيرها بيزعــل .. مالها الا تخبره يمكن بيده شي .. ويقدر يمنع الهنوف .. 
مشاعل : اقول طلال دريت بسالفة خطبة الهنوف 
طلال كان يشرب كوب عصير ويوم نطقت مشاعل طاح الكوب وانكسر .. 
مشاعل : بسم الله عليــك
طلال : وش قلتي ؟؟ خطبة الهنوف ؟؟
مشاعل : ايه خطبة الهنوف .. الهنوف انخطبت واعطت الموافقة وعلى نهاية الاسبوع ملكتهـا 
طلال مصدوم : الحين فهمت قصدها .. 
قال هالكلمــة وطلع يركـض .. 
فيصل : الله يهداك يامشاعل ليه قلتي له 
مشاعل خافت على اخوهــا ,, وتمنت انها ماتكلمــت .. بس هو بالاول والاخير بيدري .. 
طلع مصدوم ومو شايف قدامـه .. ركب سيارته ومشى .. مايدري وين رايح والا وش بيسوي .. مسك جوالـه ودق عليها مره ومرتين وثلاث بس لا حياة لمن تنادي .. 
الهنوف كانت تسمع وتشوف اتصالاته بس غصبا" عليها مطنشة .. لازم تتجاهل إحساسها وتنهي طلال .. 
تعب من كثر مايدق عليها وماترد .. قرر يدق على البيت .. لازم يكلمهــا ,,
دق وردت عليه بدور الي كانت تحل واجباتها بالصاله .. 
بدور : الووو
طلال : السلام عليكم
بدور : وعليكم السلام
طلال : بدور صح ؟
بدور : ايه 
طلال : اختك الهنوف موجودة 
بدور : ايه بس مين انت 
طلال : ناديها قولي لها ......
توقف وش يقول اذا خبرها باسمه اكيد الهنوف ماراح تجي لما تعرفه .. 
طلال : قولي لهـا راعي البقاله ******** وجع مالقيت الا هالشي يالله اهم شي ترد
بدور استغربت وش يبي راعي البقاله .. 
نادت الهنوف الي كانت بغرفتهــا .. 
بدور : الهنوف راعي البقاله عالتلفون يبيك ؟
الهنوف باستغراب : راعي البقاله ومن متى كان راعي البقاله يتصل عالبيت
بدور : مدري بس هو يبيك 
الهنوف : طيب جاية 
/
ردت عليــه .. 
الهنوف : نعمـ 
طلال : اترجـاك يالهنوف لا تقفلينه بوجهي واسمعيني 
الهنوف بدهشة : طلال ؟؟!!
طلال : ايه طلال 
الهنوف رخت صوتها لا تسمعها بدور .. 
الهنوف : ليه داق عالبيت 
طلال : تعبت وانا ادق على جوالك ماتردين ليه يالهنوف 
الهنوف : خلاص ياطلال سبق وقلت لك كل شي بينا انتهى .. 
طلال : بسبب خطبتك صح ؟
الهنوف : بسببها والا مو سببها خلاص ياطلال انسى الهنوف .. 
طلال شبت نار داخله على برود الهنوف وعدم اهتمامها بكلامهـا .. لاول مره يحس ان الهنوف بايعتـه وبهالسهولة تتخلى عنــه .. 
طلال : تطلبين شي صعب يالهنوف اذا انتي بايعتني وماهمك طلال فطلال تهمينه وشاريـك .. 
الهنوف بسخرية : شاريني 
طلال : ممكن اعرف مين الخطيب ؟
الهنوف : ليه ؟
طلال : بس ابي اعرف 
الهنوف : اظن ماله داعي تعرفــه 
طلال : طيب يالهنوف .. بقولـك شي واسمعيــه زين اقسم بالله العلي العظيم وبأعظم حلف بهالكون كلـه اذا تزوجتي يا اخليــك فاقده بموتي انا والا ارملـه بموته هو .. 
الهنوف انصدمت : من جدك تتكلم انت ؟
طلال : بجد جد جدي بعد وهذا انا نبهتك ولا تقولي طلال ماقال في امان الله 
قفل الخط وهي شبه منشلــه من الصدمــه .. طاحت عالكرسي .. تحاول تستعيد وعيهــا .. معقولة ياطلال انت تهددني .. وتحلف بعــد .. 
امـا طلال كان يغلي من اسلوبها وبرودها معه .. وماباغته ندم على حلفــه .. مستعد يحرق الدنيا بما فيها لاجل عيونهــا .. بس لا تاخذ غيره .. 
/
/
نجي نشوف اشواقـ .. الي كانت ببيت فاتنــة ..
فاتنة : وش اخبارك مع العرس .؟.
اشواق : زفت ولا تسئلين اكثر 
فاتنة : ويلي على حالك .. المهمـ ترى يزيد درى انك رجعتي وميت على شوفـك 
اشواق : وانا كمان ولهانه عالشله كلها اخبارهم 
فانتة : بخير ويسئلون عنـك .. 
اشواق : الا اقول وش اخبار عبد الرحمن معاك
فاتنة : تاعب قلبي بس احبــه .. جاته فتره انقطع عنـا وسلمان كان يقول انه مسافر بس الحين رجع .. الا اقول وش رايك تجين معي الليله ؟؟
اشواق : لو الود ودي جيت بس الثور الي عندي ..
فاتنة : تقولين مو طايق حتى يطالع بوجهك ويبي الفكه يعني ماراح يهتم رحتي والا جيتي 
اشواق : لو اني معاه ببيت لحالنا قولي كذا بس البلى خالي ومرته معنــا .. بس تدرين خل ادق عالبيت واخبرهم اني بتعشى عندك واحتمال اطوول
فاتنة : اوكي دقي عليهم على بال ما اتجهز وادق على يزيد المسكين بينسبط
اشواق : لا لا تدقين عليه خليها مفأجاه .. 
فاتنة : ياقلبي اموت بالمفاجأت .. 
/
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بعد صلاة المغرب ..
خال الهنوف دق على نواف وبلغه بموافقة الهنـوف ..
نواف : الله يبشرك بالخير 
ابو احمد : جميع يارب الا متى تبي الملكـة لاني بصراحة معطل اشغالي بالاحساء وماراح اقدر اجلس اكثر من اسبوع ,,
نواف : بإذن الله تكون يوم الخميس الجاي 
ابو احمد : على خير إن شاء الله 
/
/
طلال والع من سالفة الهنـوف .. دق على فيصل الي جاه طيران من خوفـه عليـه.. طلال حكى له كل شي قاله للهنوف ..
فيصل : وجع وتقوم تحلف 
طلال : طلعتني من طوري .. انت ماسمعتها وهي تتكلم انا اغلي وهي قالب ثلج ولا همها بكل بساطة تقول انساني 
فيصل : ولو بس ماتقوم تحلف كذا .. يعني لو الهنوف تزوجت صدق بتنفذ الحلف ؟
طلال : انفذه وانفذ ابوه بس خلني اعرف مين الحيوان الي بياخذها مني 
/
/
بجهـة ثانية ..
سلمى : الف الف مبروك يا اخوي
ام نواف : الحمدلله الي بخليني اشوفك معرس ياوليدي الف مبروك
نواف : يبارك بعمركم يارب 
سلمى : هاه متى الملكه ؟
نواف : بإذن الله الخميس الجاي ومثل ماقلت بدون طقطقه وهيصه .. 
ام نواف : والله انه حاز بخاطري آخر عيالي يتزوج سكاتي وبدون طقطقه 
نواف : وش تبين بالطقطقه يا ام نواف وبعدين ماودي اكسر بخاطر الهنوف .. 
سلمى : صدق اهلها ماكملوا سنة .. الله يوفقكم يا اخوي 
ام نواف : آمين .. ويفرحني بعياله يارب
نواف : آمين يالغالية آمين 
/
/
حنان : والحين وش بتسوين ؟؟
الهنوف : مدري تحيرت وخايفه .. خالي دق على نواف وبلغه بالموافقه والملكه الخميس الجاي 
حنان : وش رايك ندق على مشاعل يمكن تقدر تكلم طلال 
الهنوف : مالنا غير هالشي .. بس مشاعل زعلانة مني كيف اكلمها ؟؟
حنان : ولا يهمك انا اكلمها واعلمها بكل شي 
الهنوف : والله تسوين خير فيني .. 
/
/ 
بجهـة ثانيــة .. 
اشواق دقت على بيت خالها ابو طلال وفهمتهم انها مطولة بالعززيمة عند صاحبتها .. 
وتوجهت مع فاتنــة للشقــة والبسطة مع الشلــة .. 
فاتنة اول مادخلت الشقه : هلووووو افري بدي 
يزيد : هلا بفتونة 
فاتنه : امممم عندي لك خبر بمليون ريال بس اول شي بشارتي 
يزيد : دامه بمليون معناه خبر محرز .. وبشارتك موجوده وداخل بس علميني 
فاتنة وجهت نظراتها لباب الشقه وقالت : اظهر وبان وعليك الامان 
ودخلت اشواق الي من شافها يزيد اختبص .. 
اشواق بغنج : هاي زيدووو 
يزيد : هلا بعيون زيدوو هلا بعمر وحياة زيدوو 
اشواق ببتسامة دلع : اممم اخبارك ؟
يزيد : معذبني بعــدك
اشواق وهي حاطة اصبعها على شفتها : صدق ؟
يزيد : صدق الصدق ياقلب زيدوو 
فاتنة : اقوول يزيد عذرا" عالمقاطعه بس ممكن تدلني على مكان بشارتي علشان اذلف وتاخذون راحتكم
يزيد : ادخلي الغرفة .. تلاقيها تعسل ومنتظرتك << يقصد شاب 
فاتنة : اوكي سي يوو ..
يزيد : ياآآآآآآه وش كثر مشتاق لك .. 
اشواق ببالها : ليتك ياطلال تسمعني كلمة وحده من هالكلام الحلووو .. ماعلي لووم لو ذبت معك يا يزيد 
/
/
حنان على طول كلمـت مشاعل وخبرتها بالسالفــه .. وانصدمت من جنون اخوهـا .. وقررت تكلمــه وتفهم الموضوع منه .. 
مشاعل : والحين وش ناوي تسوي الرجال وصلت له الموافقة وملكتها يوم الخميس ؟
طلال : بسوي الي توعدتها فيه وحلفت عليه
مشاعل : طلال انخبلت انت 
طلال : ايه مخبول ومجنون فيها .. هي الي حدتني على هالشي 
مشاعل تبي تهدي الوضع مع اخوها الي واصله معـه .. 
مشاعل : طيب والحل .. 
طلال : بروح اتفاهم مع خالها ..
مشاعل : وش راح تقوله وتفهمه انك تحب الهنوف وتحبك وماتبيها تاخذ غيرك .. والله يذبحك ويذبحها لو درى .. 
طلال : لا بس ببالي شي .. وبإذن الله الهنوف ماراح تاخذ غيري .. 
/
/

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ماني ماني ماني 

بسررررررررررررررررررررررعه  انتظر التكمله ولا تتأخري علينا 


والله هالبارت يقطع القلب 

مسكينه الهنوف الله يعينها

يسلمووو حبوبتي دنيا الاحلام 

دمتي لنا

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو 
الله يعطيش العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آهات 
الله يعينك حبيبتي والله صدقتي البارت يقطع القلب
وإن شاء الله البارت الجاي يوم الخميس..
زهرة القلوب
العفو حبيبتي تسلمي...

----------


## النغم انيني

دندوونة بسرعه الاحداث 
ترا الحين عدت عليها مرتين عشان ما انسى 

تسلمي يالغلا على هالقصة الرووووعه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ولا يهمش اختي 
إن شاء الله البارت يوم السبت لأن الكاتبة مشغولة شوية وماقدرت تحطه 
اليوم...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

اخواتي العزيزات اعتذر لكم لأن اختي ماراح تكتب 
إلا بعد العيد لأنها مشغولة شوي 
فتقبلوا اعتذاري وكل عام وانتم بخير...

----------


## آهات عاشقه

اني زهقت من كثر مااستنى 


بس يالله ان شاء الله بعد العيد 


تسلمي وتسلم اختش وربي يعطيها الف عافيه 

دمتم لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

ولا تزهقي ولا شي

هذا البارت جبناه 

الله يسلمش يالغالية
والف شكر لش عالمتابعه

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
بيـوم ثاني .. بيوم الثلاثاء .. 
ام نواف شافـت ولدها نواف طالع .. 
ام نواف : هاه رايح ؟؟
نواف : ايه يالغالية دقيت على خالها وهو ينتظرني 
سلمى : ماتبينا نروح معـك ؟ ودي اشوف الهنوف واسلم عليها 
ام نواف : وانا بعد يعلم الله خاطري اشوفها قبل الملكة 
نواف : خلاص تجهزوا على بال ما اشغل السيارة 
/
/
ببيت الهنوف ..
ابو احمد : الرجال على وصول ويقول جايب اهله معه يشوفونك خليكِ جاهزة
الهنوف : إن شاء الله ياخال 
بدور : الهنوف بتتزوجين وتتركيني ؟
الهنوف ناظرت بأختها نظرات كلها حنان : بتزوج ايه بس بتركك لا 
ابتسمت بدور وحضنت الهنــوف .. ورجع الدمع يعانق خدهــا .. 
/
/
ببيت ابو طلال .. وبغرفـة طلال .. 
طلال كان منسدح عالسرير وغارق بافكاره عن الهنوف .. واشواق جالسة جنب التسريحة تعدل بمكياجها .. 
اشواق : اقول طلال 
طلال بقرفه المعتاد : نعم
اشواق : ممكن توديني بيت صاحبتي فاتنة ؟
طلال : مو توك معها الامس 
اشواق : ايه صح بس انت بتطلع وخالي ومرت خالي طالعين اجلس بلحالي ؟
طلال : الليله عندنا عزيمة ببيت عمي 
اشواق : معليش ودني الحين وقريب المغرب تعال خذني 
طلال بعدم اهتمام : ماني سواق عندك ولا فيه طلعه
اشواق بقهر : طيب 
قربت منـه اشواق وجلست جنبه عالسرير بس كان طلال مغمض عينه و ماتحرك من مكانه .. ظلت جنبه ساكتة وتفكـر ودها تسوي شي بس خايفه من ردة فعلــه تجاهها .. قربت يدها من يده وامسكتها .. طلال على طول وخر يده .. واستوى جالس عالسرير
طلال : خير ؟
اشواق : ابي افهم انت ليه كذا .. ليه كل ماقربت منك وتوددت لك تبعدني 
طلال بقساوة : بإختصار لاني ما اطيقك 
اشواق : بس انا زوجتـك ومن حقي انك ......
قاطعها طلال : رجاء" لا تفتحين معي الاسطوانة الي امك حفظتها امي علشان تصك راسي فيها .. هذا الي اخترتيه وتحملي الي يجيك 
اشواق : لو كنت ادري انك بهالقساوة وهالبرود ما اخذتك كنت افتكرك رجال مثل غيرك 
طلال شبت نار بداخله من كلمتها وصرخ فيها 
طلال : رجال غصبا" عنك ياعديمة التربية .. واذا مقياس الرجولة عندك بس بالفراش .. دوري رجال غيري 
ناظرها بنظرات كلها حقد وكره وقرف .. اخذ شماغه وطلع .. اما هي ماباغتها ندم على كلامهــا وحلفت الا تشتكي عليــه عند امهــا .. >> كالعاده 
/
/
ببيت الهنوف .. 
نواف وامه واخته وصلوا .. دخل نواف مع خال الهنوف للمجلس علشان يتفاهمون على كل شي .. 
ابو أحمد : يعني خلاص الملكة يوم الخميس ؟
نواف : ايه يوم الخميس 
ابو احمد : بس كم المهــر ؟؟ 
نواف : انا حاضر للي الهنوف تطلبه ..
ابو احمد بباله : الهنوف تطلبه لا الي خال الهنوف يطلبه .. 
ابو أحمد : خلاص انا اسئل البنت دقيقة عن اذنك 
بالصالــة .. 
ام نواف : بسم الله ماشاء الله قمر قمر قمر 
الهنوف ذابت حياء من تعليقات ام نواف الي من شافتها وهي تسمي وتمدح .. 
سلمى : ماقلت لك يمه نواف عرف يختار .. 
ام نواف : ايه والله انه عرف يختار جمال ودلال وادب ماشاء الله 
الهنوف بحياء وهي مرخية راسها : تسلمين 
ناداها خالهــا و استأذنت منهم علشان تشوفه وش يبي .. 
ابو احمد : الرجال يسئلك كم تبين مهرك ؟
الهنوف : مهري ؟
ابو احمد : ايه مهرك خلصينا كم تبينه ؟
الهنوف : الشور شورك ياخال 
ابو احمد : دام الشور شوري خلاص انا الي بحدده ومهرك مئتين الف .. 
الهنوف انصدمت : مو كانه كثير ياخال 
ابو احمد : ماهو بكثير .. غيرك مهورهم توصل لفوق المليون .. 
الهنوف ما استغربت كلام خالهــا .. تعرفه زين .. 
/
/
رجـع خالها لنواف الي كان ينتظر إجابة .,.
ابو احمد : انا سئلت البنت وشاورتها وهي طالبة مئتين الف
نواف انصدم من كبر المبلغ .. صحيح هو مقتدر والهنوف تستاهل بس ما توقع ابدا" يكون المبلغ بهالضخامه .. 
نواف : تستاهل الهنوف تستاهل .. 
/
/
من بعد المغرب .. 
ببيت ابو فيصل .. 
ابو فيصل عزم اخوه ابو طلال وعياله على العشــاء وتجمعوا كلهمـ .. 
بمجلس الرجـال ..
ابو فيصل : هاه ياريان منت ناوي تساعد ابوك بشغل الشركة والا مثل طلال 
ريان : لا عمي إن شاء الله شغلي مع الوالد 
ابوطلال كـان مبتسم ويناظر بريان .. 
ابوفيصل يبي يمازح ولد اخوه : والله كبرت ياريان اقول ماودك تعرس ؟
ريان ابتسم وطرت على باله .. مانســاها ابد .. يحبها ويبيها .. للحين يذكرها ويذكر شطانتها عليــه .. يذكر لعبهم ومزحهم .. ياآآه متى الوقت يجمعني فيك ياريم .. 
طلال وفيصل كانوا جالسين بجهة لوحدهمـ .. 
فيصل : والحين وش الي ببالك ؟
طلال : اتزوجهــا
فيصل انصدم : بس انت ..
قاطعه طلال 
طلال : ادري متزوج 
فيصل : واهلـك ؟
طلال : مابيدرون 
فيصل انصدم اكثر من كلام طلال : وش تفكر فيه انت ؟
طلال : اول شي قصر حسك لا تفضحنا ثانيا" ايه بتزوجها بالسر وما اظن الشي غلـط مستعد اسوي شي بس الهنوف لا تاخذ غيري 
فيصل : الله يعينا على جنونك والله بتضيعنــا 
طلال : صدقني يافيصل ان ما اخذت الهنوف انا الي بضيع ..
/
/
بالصــالة ببيت ابو فيصل ..
ام طلال تساسر بنتها مشاعل : هاه يمة ماسويتي لنا شي ؟؟
مشاعل : افا يمه الا سويت لك الحلى الي تحبينه حلى التمر
ام طلال : يالخبله مو هذا قصدي 
مشاعل باستغراب : وش قصدك يمه؟
ام طلال : قصدي مافيك حمال ؟
مشاعل بحياء : لا انا وفيصل مأجلين الموضوع لحد ماخلص دراستي 
ام طلال : وجع بتقعدين اربع سنين بدون بزر يملي عليكم البيت وبعدين انا علمي يالرجاجيل يموتون على بال مايشوفون بزرانهم تتراكض وراهم رجلك هذا مدري وش فيه 
مشاعل : فيصل متحضر يمه ومقدر وضعي ودراستي ..
ام طلال : ما اقول الا مالت عليكم وعلى هالتحضر 
مشاعل ماتت ضحك من كلام امهــا : عندك طلال واشواق خليهم يجيبون لك بزر يسلونك فيه لحد مانقرر انا وفيصل 
ام طلال : اخوك طلال اقول خليني ساكته بلاش اخرب العزيمة 
مشاعل : ليه وش صاير يمه 
ام طلال : وقت ثاني اقولك الحين مرت عمك جاية مانبي فضايح
ام فيصل : هلا والله تو مانور البيت يا ام طلال اسفرت وانورت 
ام طلال : منور بنورك يالغالية الله يسلمك
دق جوال اشواق وهي بالصاله معاهم ..
اشواق : عن اذنكم
الكل : اذنك معك
طلعت من الصاله .. 
اشواق : هلا فتونة 
فاتنة : هلا بك وينك انتي ؟
اشواق : انا ببيت خالي عندنا عزيمة 
فاتنة : مو على اساس العصر بتجينا 
اشواق : الثور الي عندي مارضى يطلعني 
فاتنة : والحل يزيد يبي يشوفك ؟؟
اشواق : قولي له مقدر اليوم .. احاول بكرى 
فاتنة : اوكي يالله سي يووو
اشواق : سي يووو
/
/
فيصل : ومتى رايح ؟
طلال : ملكتها الخميس يعني بكرى لازم اكلم خالها .. 
فيصل : متأكد من الي راح تسويه ياطلال ؟
طلال : متاكد ونص .. اسوي أي شي بس الهنوف ماتكون لغيري .. 
/
/
الهنـوف لا زال تهديد طلال يتردد بمسمعها .. محتارة ماتدري وش تسوي .. حنان خبرت مشاعل بالسالفه حسب ماقالت لها بس للان ماوصلها شي معناه ان طلال مصمم على رائيه ياربي وش اسوي .. الله يهديك ياطلال .. كلما حاولت انهيك من حياتي تجدد الجرح بداخلي .. 
/
/
بيــوم ثاني ( الاربعاء ) ..
طلال صحى من الصباح لازم ينهي الموضوع اليوم .. والخميس تكون ملكته على الهنوف مو ملكة غيره .. 
ام طلال : صاحي بدري وطالع وين ؟
طلال : عندي كم شغله لازم اخلصها 
ام طلال : طلال 
طلال : خير يمه ؟
ام طلال : وش سويت مع اشواق 
طلال فهم قصدها : ماسويت شي بس يصير خير يمه يالله في امان الله
ام طلال : في امان الكريم 
ام طلال لا زالت تذكر كلام ولدهــا عن حبه الي حرموه منــه .. تبي تعرف مين البنت الي سلبت تفكير طلال وغيرته بهالشكل ..
خطرت ببالها مشاعل .. 
ام طلال ببالها : ايه مشاعل طلال مايخبي شي عن اخته ..
ركضت للتلفوون .. وقبل لا تدق الرقم ..
ام طلال : يوه نسيت مشاعل الحين بالجامعه خل انتظر لين ترجع .

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
طلــع وكله امــل يرجع والهنوف له .. 
وصل لبيت الهنوف .. ماقدر ينتظر لليل لازم يكلمه الحين لازم ينهي الشي .. يبي يرتاح ..
دق الجرس .. 
طلع له رجال غزى شعره الشيب ممتلي شوي .. توقع انه خال الهنوف ..
طلال : السلام عليكم
ابو احمد : وعليكم السلام 
طلال : الاخ ابو احمد
ابو احمد : نعم آمر؟؟
طلال : مايامر عليك ظالم انا جايك وابي اتكلم معك بموضوع خاص بعد اذنك 
ابو احمد : موضوع خاص تفضل داخل ونتكلم ..
دخله لمجلس الرجال .... 
ابو احمد : ممكن تخبرني بالموضوع الخاص ؟
طلال : انا ياخال بدخل بالموضوع على طول وبدون اية مقدمات انا سمعت بخبر خطوبة الاخت الهنوف وبصراحـة ضايقني 
ابو احمد باستغراب : ضايقك ؟؟
طلال : ايه ضايقني ياخال انا كنت حاط عيني عالهنوف من حياة اخوي ماجد الله يرحمه وكنت منتظر تتحسن ظروفي واتقدم لها .. بس للاسف ظروفي زادت سوء بزواجي من بنت عمي الي انجبرت ارتبط فيها غصب دون ادنى رغبة مني ..
وكنت مخطط بداخلي اذا ما استقر لي حال معها بطلقها .. وبآخذ الهنوف .. الي كلي ثقة بتكون الشريكة الي احلم فيها .. بس لما سمعت خبر خطبتها انصدمت وتضايقت .. وانا جايك الحين اطلبها منك ..
ابو احمد كان مصغي لكل كلمــة وبدون مايقولها طلال عرف انه حبها ويبيها ..
ابو احمد : بس انت متزوج ؟؟
طلال : الشرع محلل لي اربع ياخال وسبق وقلت لك اني بزواجي الاولي مجبور 
ابو احمد : بس خلاص حنا اتفقنا مع الرجال ؟؟
طلال : تقدر تدور أي حجة وتتراجع 
ابو احمد : ما اظنها تكون حلوة بحقي وانا اعطيت الرجل كلمة وحددنا المهر 
طلال بإصرار : ابعطيك ضعف المهر وازود بس الهنوف لا تاخذه
طلال دق على الوتر الحساس لابو احمد ( الفلوس ) .. 
ابواحمد بباله : مئتين الف تصير اربعمئة الف ويمكن ازود .. آخ ليت الهنوف بنتي 
ابو احمد : خلاص انا اكلم البنت واطلب رايها .. والي تقوله يمشي .. اذا كان لها رغبة فيك فالله يهنيكم واذا لا كل شي قسمة ونصيب ..
طلال : صار 
/
/
قريب آذان الظهر ..
رجع طلال .. وهو كله امــل من بعد كلمة خال الهنوف .. يارب تكون من نصيبي 
دخل البيت وابو طلال وام طلال مع اشواق جالسين بالصاله .. 
طلال : السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
ابو طلال : تقول امك طلعتك من الصباح فيصل قال انك مامريته وين اختفيت ؟
طلال : كان عندي شغل خاص خلصته ورجعت 
ابو طلال : اها شغل خاص .. ومن متى كانت فيه خصوصيات بينا بالشغل ..
طلال : الشغل الي خلصته ماله علاقة بشغلي الاساسي .. 
ابو طلال : طيب .. اقول مو ناوي على شي يعني مو ناوي تجيب لنا طفل يملي علينا البيت والا مثل اختك مشاعل وزوجها مأجلين الموضوع 
اشواق ناظرت بطلال نظرات فوز وكأنها لقت الخيط الي تروي فيه غليلها من طلال وتوها بتتكلم .. قاطعها طلال ..
طلال : ايه مأجلين الموضوع ماصار لنا شي من تزوجنا بدري على وجع الراس وقلة النوم 
اشواق انقهرت بداخها تمنت لو يدري خالها عن المخفي ..
ناظر ابو طلال لاشوا ق الي كانت ساكتة 
ابو طلال ببتسامه : اخاف بس اشواق ودها بطفل وانت جابرها بكلامك ؟
طلال ارتبك وام طلال تغير لونها .. تعرف اشواق ملسونة ويمكن تخرب الموضوع بدقيقة وتقلب البيت لمعركة .. 
اشواق ببتسامة مصطنعه ماتخلى من الخبث : لا ياخال مو جابرني انا الي يريح طلال يريحني 
طلال الي كان متوقع انها تبوح بكل شي وتعلم عليه اندهش من كلامهــا بس كان متاكد ان فيه شي ببالها والخبث لزيمه .. 
ابو طلال : والله كفو ببنيتي اشواق هذا قول المراه السنعه .. 
اشواق تحس نفسها منتصرة بس تمنت يكون الانتصار بشكل ثاني : تسلم لي الله يخليك لنا 
ابو طلال : يالله اذن للصلاة .. نروح المسجد ياطلال؟ 
طلال : اكيد يبه يالله مشينا 
/
/
رجعت الهنوف من الجامعــة وتحس بتعب .. 
استقبلها خالها الي كان ينتظرها بالصاله .. 
الهنوف : السلام عليكم
ابو احمد : وعليكم السلام 
الهنوف : كيفك ياخال ؟
ابو احمد : بخير انتي كيف يومك ؟
الهنوف استغربت السؤال مو بالعاده يسئلني : تعب بالجامعه مثل كل يوم .. 
ابو احمد : الله يقويك ..
الهنوف : تسلم ياخال 
ابو احمد : اقول يالهنوف اليوم جاني رجال وطلبك مني ؟؟
الهنوف منصدمه : طلبني منك ؟؟ لكن كيف وانا ....
قاطعها 
ابو احمد: عارف انك انخطبتي وملكتك يوم الخميس بس هالرجال يقول انه من حياة اخوك ماجد وده فيك وانصدم يوم سمع بخبر خطبتك وبيدفع الي نبي بس تكونين زوجته 
الهنوف : ومين هالرجال ؟
ابو احمد : طلال ال..........
اشهقت الهنوف .. ماتوقعت طلال يسويها ويتقدم لها ..
الهنوف : بس هو متزوج ؟؟
ابو احمد : مايضر دام الولد راغب فيك على سنة الله ورسوله والشرع محلل له اربع وغير كذا مو مرتاح مع زوجته .. 
الهنوف ظلت ساكته تحاول تستوعب طلب طلال الي ماتوقعته .. كثر ماتوقعت ينفذ تهديده لها .. 
ابو احمد : اسمعي ترى ملكتك بكرى ومافي وقت تفكرين فيه من الان اعطيني جوابك مين تبين فيهم ولا تنسين الي اسمه طلال بيدفع لك ضعف مهرك من نواف 
الهنوف ببالها : هذا الي هامك ياخال الفلوس وبس 
الهنوف : لا ماراح افكر كثير بس ممكن اصعد لغرفتي واختلي بنفسي شوي 
ابو احمد : تقدرين بس ما ابيك تنزلين الا وانتي متخذه قرارك 
الهنوف : إن شاء الله 
صعدت لغرفتها .. محتــارة بتقتلها الحيره .. من اول مانبض قلبي بحب طلال وانا امنية اكون له ويكون لي .. انتظر اليوم الي انزف له عروس وهو عريسي .. ماتوقعت يجي هاليوم وانا بمثل هالظروف وهو مرتبط غيري .. 
ياترى لو تراجعت عن نواف الرجل الطيب الي ماهان عليه وحدتي وقبلت بطلال حبي الاولي والاخير والي مستعد يضحي بحياته علشاني وش بيكون موقفي من نواف .. 
/
/
بجهة ثانية 
ام طلال انتظرت بنتها مشاعل ترجع من الجامعه .. وتعرف منها الموضوع .. موضوع البنت الي عذبت طلال وغيرته .. 
ام طلال : اخبارك يابنيتي ؟
مشاعل : بخير يمه انتم اخباركم واخبار اخواني طلال وريان ؟
ام طلال : كلهم بخير يمه .. اقول مشاعل 
مشاعل : آمري يالغالية ؟
ام طلال : انتي كنتي دارية ان طلال يحب قبل لا ياخذ اشواق 
مشاعل ارتبكت : هاه من وين دريتي يمه ؟
ام طلال : هو الي قالي 
مشاعل : طلال قالك 
ام طلال : ايه بس ماعلمني مين تكون واكيد انتي تعرفينها طلال مايخبي عليك شي
مشاعل : وليه تبين تعرفينها يمه ؟
ام طلال : ابي اعرف مين الي قدرت تسلب عقل طلال وقلبه وتغيره بهالشكل 
مشاعل : بس الي سلبت عقله وقلبها خلاص ملكتها يوم الخميس على غيره 
ام طلال : صدق ومين هي ؟
مشاعل : صاحبتي الهنوف ..
ام طلال : الهنوف ال ......... ماغيرها 
مشاعل : ايه هي مو غيرها 
ام طلال : ومين الي متقدم لها ؟؟
مشاعل : والله مدري انا متزاعله مع البنت بسبب شغله صارت بالجامعه ولا مداني اعرف اسم الشخص الي تقدم لها بس على حسب ماسمعت كان صديق لاخوها الله يرحمه 
ام طلال : اهــااا الله يوفقهم إن شاء الله ..
/
/
طلال من بعد مارجع من المسـجد صعد غرفتــه .. رمى بنفسه عالسرير وتنهد تنهيده قوية .. كلها شووووووق وووله للهنوف .. 
طلال بباله : اكيد الحين رجعت من الجامعه وكلمها خالها ياترى هل بتوافق وتفسخ خطبتها والا تصر على رايها وتكابر .. والله اذا اصرت على رايها لانفذ الحلف ... 
/
/
حنان : فرصتك وجاتك لحد عندك ليه تضيعيها ؟؟
الهنوف : بس على حساب نواف .. ؟؟ .. 
حنان : نواف بيقدر وضعك وبيتفهم والله يرزقه ببنت الحلال الي تسعده وتحبه هاه وش قلتي ؟؟ 
الهنوف : مدري احترت احترت احترت ..
حنان : مافي مجال للحيرة الحين .. لازم تتخذين قرارك ..
اسكتت الهنوف وغرقت بافكارها لازم تخير نفسها وتتخذ قرارها 
/
/
اما خال الهنوف .. بدون لا ينتظرها تبدي رايها .. دق على نواف وخبره برفض الهنوف وتراجعها واسفه لعدم تحقيق مبتغاه في ان الهنوف تكون زوجته .. انصدم نواف وانشلت افكاره كيف وهي كانت موافقة وحتى المهر تحدد .. ماعاد يحس باي شي حوله .. احلامه بالهنوف كلها تحطمت قدامه .. 
نزل للصاله يشوف الدنيا سواد من بعد مكالمة خال الهنوف .. 
ام نواف لاحظت تغير ولدهــا : خير يمه شفيك ؟
سلمى : الوانك متغيره يا اخوي ؟؟
ام نواف : نواف زوج اختك فيه شي ؟؟
سلمى قلقلت اكثر .. 
نواف تنهد تنهيده حاره : لا مابه الا الخير بس الخطوبة انفسخت 
ام نواف وسلمى بصوت واحد وبصدمه : ليش ؟
نواف بيأس : مدري اتصل علي خالها وبلغني يقول انها تراجعت ليش مدري 
ام نواف حزينة لحال ولدهــا .. وسلمى حزنها اكبر وهي تعرف قدر الهنوف عند نواف ورغبته فيها .. 
ام نواف : لا تحزن ياوليدي ولا تشيل ببالك وربي لا خطب لك احلى واخلق منها 
نواف : دخيلك يمه سكري الموضوع هذا نهائيا" والزواج انسيه عن اذنك
قال هالكلام وصعد لغرفته .. كان عنده معاينة بالمستشفى واعتذر عنها .. اكتفى بالجلوس بغرفته والغرق بافكاره يحاول يلملم شتاته وحطام احلامه فيها .. 
/
/

خال الهنوف بباله : الي يدفع اكثر يكسب ..
نادى على الهنوف الي كانت بغرفتها .. 
ابو احمد : الهنوف 
الهنوف : جاية ياخال 
ابو احمد : اتخذتي قرارك والا لا ؟
الهنوف : بصراحة ياخال محتارة 
ابو احمد : حيرتك مالها داعي انا دقيت عالرجال وخبرته بان ماله نصيب عندنا وهو تفهم
الهنوف انصدمت : أي رجال فيهم ؟
ابو احمد : نواف ال ........
الهنوف رغم صدمتها حست براحــة كانت متوقعته طلال .. لكن ليه حست بالرحة جلست تساءل نفسها ووعرفت اخيرا" ان قلبهـــا يبي طلال مايبي غيره .. 
ابو احمد : عقب شوي بدق عالرجال الثاني وبخبره بموافقتك طبعا" انتي تدرين انه متزوج واحتمال زواجك منه يكون بالسر 
الهنوف : عارفة ياخال 
ابو احمد : ايه علشان بعدين لا تقولين خالي رماني بجحيم هذا انتي تدرين بالموقف الي راح تحطين نفسك فيه .. بإذن الله موعد الملكة ماراح يتغير بكرى .. ادق عالرجال وابلغه
/
/
صعدت لغرفتها وطيران دقت على حنان .. وخبرتها فرحت لها حنان من قلب .. وفرحت اكثر لما شافت فرح الهنوف الي مافرحته من يوم توفوا اهلها .. 
اما طلال لما دق عليه خال الهنوف وبلغه بالموافقة وان الخطوبة السابقه انفسخت 
شوي ويرقص من الفرح لو ما الحيا والشنب كان زغرت من فرحته .. 
واخيـــــــرا" انتي لي يالهنوف .. 
/
/
بعد المغــرب .. 
اشواق طلعت مع السواق يوصلها لبيت فاتنة ومن هناك تطلع مع سواق فاتنة لشقة الشباب .. 
بالسيارة ..
فاتنة : غريبة تركك تطلعي ؟؟
اشواق : مدري عنه ومن حسن حظي طبعا" والا وش ابي بمقابل وجهه 
فاتنة : وربي تضحكون هههههههه
وصلوا للشقــة وكالعادة يزيد ميت على شوفة اشواق .. وباستقبالها .. 
يزيد : هلا بعمر يزيد وقلبه 
اشواق بدلعها : هلا فيك زيدوو
يزيد : طولتي الغيبة 
اشواق : كلها يوم
يزيد : عندي سنة .. الليله ماراح اخليك تطلعين 
اشواق : يوه لا زيدوو لا تنسى عندي بيت وزوج مقدر اتاخر
يزيد : اجلسي ولك وعد انسيك زوجك والي خلفووه 
اشواق ببالهــا : حسبي الله عليك ياطلال محد بضيعني مع يزيد غيرك .. مقدر اقاوم رغبته ولا اقدر ارفضه .. 
يزيد : هاه وش قلتي ؟؟
اشواق : بس مقدر اتاخر ؟؟
يزيد : اوكي ماراح اخليك تتاخرين .. عالخفيف ياقلبي .. 
اشواق : اوكي 
فاتنة : على وين ؟؟
يزيد : بلا لقافة 
فاتنة : افاااا 
اشواق ببتسامه : ماعليك منه 
فاتنة : وين ماخذك 
اشواق : على شقته الخاصة 
فاتنة : انهبلتي 
اشواق : ايه انهبلت يالله سي يوووو
/
/
ببيت ابو فيصل ..
طلال دق على اخته مشاعل ومن زود فرحته خبرها ووصاها الشي يظل سر بينه وبينهم ( فيصل ومشاعل ) 
مشاعل : على قد ماني فرحانه له على قد ماني خايفة من ردة فعل ابوي لو درى بيوم 
فيصل : مو اكثر من خوفي والله المهم الله يسعده ويسعدها اهم شي نشوفها مرتاح طلال تعذب كثير 
مشاعل : والهنوف تعذبت اكثر الله يسعدها 
/
/
نوافـ جلس بغرفته وماطلع .. مايقدر ينكر حب الهنوف داخله .. سلبت كل مافيه من اول موقف معها .. حرام ينكسر قلبه .. 
وده يفهم سبب رفض الهنوف .. قاتلته الحيرة خايف لا يكون وصلهم شي عنه والا صار شي غير النظرة .. 
مسك جواله وابتدا يكتب رساله .. يكتبها بالم .. ارسلها لرقمها الي اخذه من اخته سلمى على اساس خلاص بتصير زوجته وحلاله .. 
كانت جالسة بغرفتها غارقة بافكارها عن طلال .. 
دق جوالها يعلن عن رساله .. توقعتها من حنان والا طلال .. فتحتها واستغربت من الرقم .. 
مكتوب فيها ( ماضرني رفضك كثر ماضرني جهلي للسبب لكن كلمة وحده اقولها الله يوفقك ونواف بالخدمــة متى مالهنوف قلبه احتاجته )
هزتها كلماته واشعرتها بالذنب غمضت عينها وجلست تردد 
( سامحني يانواف) 
طلال طاير طاير طاير .. خلاص بكرى ملكته على الهنوف بكرى الهنوف تكون زوجته وشريكة حياته .. بكرى الانسانة الي حبها وحبته بتصير جنبه على طوول ومايفرقهم شي الا الموووت .. 
/
/
وصلوا لشقتــه .. انتابها الخوف بالبداية .. بس بعدها حست ماله لزمــة .. يزيد يحبها وبيعوضها عن الحنان والحب الي رفض طلال يحسسها فيه .. 
يزيد : تو مانورت الشقة 
اشواق بدلعها الدايم : منورة بنور زيدو
يزيد جلسها وقرب منها .. مسك يدها وابتدا يشتغل بوس فيها .. 
يزيد : صار لي كم وانا انتظر هاللحظة انتظر اللحظة الي يجمعني فيك مكان واحد .. مشتاق لك يا اشواق شوقي .. 
اشواق : جد زيدوو
يزيد : جد الجد ياروح زيدوو احبــك احبــك
اشواق بدلع : كافي ترى اذوب
يزيد : يوه لا ذبتي هنا وش يلمك .. قومي لغرفة النوم وعهدا" علي لا اذوبك اكثر ثم المك لحضني .. 
/
/

يتبـــع

----------


## زهرة القلوب

مشكوره خيتو 

الله يعطيش العافيه

تحياتي

----------


## آهات عاشقه

مشكووووره حبوبتي دنيا الاحلام 



واخيرررررررررررررررررررررررررررراً 



تسلمي ع البارت 


ويلا نبغى بارت جديد وبسرعه بدل التاخير اليصار قبل 


دمتي لنا


في بالي توقعات عن اشواق وزيدوو وبعدين عن طلال واشواق 

ويارب تصير

----------


## النغم انيني

يالله استنى الباقي 

مشكورة يالغلا على تواصلش 

بس ياليت بسرعة شوي
لاني عن جد نسيت الاحداث الاولية

خلي اختش تستعجل شوي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آهات حبيبتي
العفو غناتي والله يسلمك 
والبارت إن شاء الله ماراح يتأخر ابشري بعزك حبيبتي
يسلموووو على التواصل...

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

نغومة الله يسلمك حبيبتي
إن شاء الله ولا يهمك بسرعة
تسلمي على التواصل غناتي..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']/[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بعــد ساعتين .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال رجـع للبيت بعد ما واعد فيصل وقابله بالكوفي .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال : وينها اشواق ماجات معك ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : ليش هي لحد الحين مارجعت [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال بخوف : ليش هي ماطلعت معاك[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : طلعت مع السواق [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال : بس السواق هنـا [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : طيب بدق اشوف وينها [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلع جواله ودق عليهــا ..  بس ما كانت ترد .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال : هاه ردت ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : ماترد .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال : يوه وين راحت هذي ؟؟ لحد الحين مارجعت ولا ترد على جوالها ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال بباله : الله يقطعها كأني ناقصها [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : انا طالع بروح لبيت خويتها يمكن الاقيها هناك .. في امان الله[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']ام طلال : في امان الكريم .. الله يهديك يا اشواق [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']/[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']/[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']بالجهـة الثانية .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : آآآآآه لا تكفى خلاص [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد بهلع : اشواق انتي لساتك بكر ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق بربكة عدلت جلستها عالسرير وغطت نفسها ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد : كم صار لك  متزوجه اكثر من شهر وللان بكر ؟ زوجك مالمسك صح ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق بحزن : ايه [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد : ليه ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : لانه مايحبني ولا يطيق يلمسني [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد : اكيد زوجك عمي والا ثور يشوف هالحلاوة قدامه ملكه وحلاله ولا يبيها [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']تنهدت اشواق تنهيده المـ .. ودق جوالهــا .. الي كان صامت وهزاز .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : هلا فتونة [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']فاتنة : انتي وينك يالخبله ترى زوجك جاء البيت عندي يسئل عنك [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق اشهقت : ووش قلتي له ؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']فاتنة : كذبت عليه وش قلت له يعني .. بسرعة ارجعي ترى شكله والع نار فيك[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : اوكي يالله باي[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']قامت اشواق ترتدي ملابسهــا بسرعة ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد : شفيك على وين ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : زوجي راح لفاتنة وسئل عني يزيد تكفى وصلني بسرعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']يزيد : اوكي دقايق البس بس .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']/[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']/[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال كان جالس بالصاله وعينه عالباب .. ينتظرها تجي .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']دقايق وكانت داخله للبيت .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وقف طلال اول ماشافها .. اشواق كانت ميته خوف .. طلال ملامحه متغيرة .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']وتدل على بركان شوي وينفجر .. جات بتتكلم وقاطعها ..[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : ولا كلمة اصعدي فوق بسرعة [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق بخوف : طيب[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']صعدت وصعد وراهــا .. دخلوا الغرفة وقفل الباب .. وقف مواجهها .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : تقدرين تقولين لي وينك فيه كل هالوقت .. ورجاء" لا تعيدين شريط الكذب الي قالته خويتك .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق تحاول ماتظهر خوفها : خويتي مو كذابه  انا فعلا" كنت عند صاحبتي توها راجعة من السفر [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : توها راجعة من السفر وتزورينها الساعه 11 بالليل ؟؟ [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق : قلت دام اني طلعت اليوم مره وحده ازورها لاني ما اضمن حضرة جنابك تطلعني بكرى والا لا .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : انتي عندك بيت الان ملزومة فيه سوالف الهياته والمصاخه مع خوياتك انسيها فاهمة [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق رفعت صوتها : لا والله تقدر تمنعني عن أي شي ياطلال الا الطلعة وخوياتي مايكفيك حرمتني من حقوقي معك حتى شوفة الناس بتحرمني منها .. [/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال وهو ضاغط على اسنانه : كلامي بقوله مره وحده ولا راح اعيد اولا" الطلعة للضرورة وبس يامعي يامع اهلي سالفة طلعة لوحدك انسيها .. ثانيا" حسك لا عاد اسمعه وصوتك آخر مره ترفعينه بوجهي  لا ورب البيت اربيك من جديد واعلمك الادب[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']اشواق ثارت : وش افهم امي ماعرفت تربيني وتأدبني ؟؟[/FONT]*
*[FONT='Arial','sans-serif']طلال : والله عاد افهميها زي ماتفهميها .. بالطقاق [/FONT]*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

قال هالكلمة وطلــع .. وتوه بيسكر الباب .. جاته الكلمة الي رفعت ضغطه مليــون .. 
اشواق : للاسف الحين بس عرفت مابك ولا ذرة رجوله ولا حتى للرجولة شبيه 
رجع فتح الباب وعيونه شوي وتطلــع .. يحاول يستوعب الجمله ويفهم معانيها .. اما هي كانت واقفة ورافعة راسهــا وكأنها تتحداه .. 
فجــأة .. جاها كف من يده على وجهها .. 
اشواق : آآه 
طلال : الظاهر بالفعل ببتدي اربيك .. 
طلع وهالمره قفل الباب بكل قوتــه .. لدرجة طلع اخوه ريان يشوف وش الي حاصل .. 
ريان : طلال طلال 
طلال بدون مايلتفت : نعمـ
ريان : وش الي حاصل شفيك ؟
طلال : ابد ولا شي .. رجع ناظر بالباب وكمل كلامه 
طلال : ناس لازمها تربية من جديد 
ترك اخوه بحيرته ونزل للصاله .. رمى بنفسه على اقرب كنبــه .. تنهد من فيض القهر والغل الي داخله .. لو الكيف كيفه طلقها ورماها عند اهلها ولا تحملها دقيقه وحده .. آه يالهنوف ودي آخذك بكرى لمكــان بعيد مافيه الا حنا الثلاثة .. انا وانتي وحبنــا .. بعيد عن هالناس بعيد عن هالعالم القاسي والاناني .. 
/
/
بيـوم ثاني ( يوم الخميس )
الهنوف صحت بدري .. وكيف ماتصحى بدري واليوم هو احلى يوم بحياتها يوم الي يكون فيه طلال ملكها وتكون ملكه .. 
حنان ومشاعل وريم تجمعوا عند الهنـوف .. مشاعل اشرفت بنفسها على تعديل الهنوف الي بالاساس وبشهادة الجميع قمـر مالازمها تعديل .. 
مشاعل : يعلم الله اني فرحانه لك من قلب يالهنوف .. ولو اني كنت اتمنى هاليوم يكون بغير هالظروف بس بقولها ياحظ طلال فيك .. 
الهنوف بدمعها : الا ياحظي انا فيكم الله لا يحرمني منكم 
وتعانقوا الهنوف مع مشاعل ..
ريم : اقووول اجلوا لحظاتكم العاطفيه لبعدين العريس يبي عروسه .. 
مشاعل : قولي له ينتظر شوي ماراح تطير 
ريم : مو سالفة تطير خايف لا تاكلينها عنه 
الكل : هههههههههههههه
حنان : الهنوف الف الف الف الف مبروووك الله يسعدك يالغالية
الهنوف : يبارك فيك ويسعدك يارب ويعوضك 
حنان نزلت دمعتها بدون لا تحس .. تذكرته .. تذكرت حبها ( ماجد ) .. ما اعتقد قلبي من بعد ماجد بيعرف يحب .. عاف كل شي حتى حياته .. 
مشاعل : اوكي يالله خلينا ننزل قبل لا يشب في روحه اخوي اعرفه مجنون 
الهنوف : يوه لا تقولين عنه كذا 
ريم : ياربي ما اقدر على الي يحبون انا ارحموني ياناس
مشاعل : ههههههه وينك ياطلال تجي تسمع 
الهنوف : وبعدين يالله خلينا ننزل 
ريم تسوي نفسها مو متحمله : لا خلاص كافي ماعاد اتحمل العروس ذابحها الشوق تبي تنزل نزلوها لا تموت علينا .. 
الكل : ههههههههه
تحت بالمجلس .. الشيخ وخال الهنوف وطلال وفيصل وريان الي وصاه طلال مايبوح بشي ووافقه ريان الي انصدم بالبداية بس لما شاف شوق اخوه وحبه الكبير ماقدر يعترض .. كيف يعترض وهو يعرف وش معنى انك تحب وتنجبر تبتعد عن محبوبك وتنتظر الايام تجمعك فيه .. 
الشيخ : وين العروس نسمع موافقتها ؟
ابو احمد : دقايق ياشيخ 
طلع ابو احمد للهنوف الي كانت جالسة بالصاله مع البنات ..
ابو احمد : الهنوف وينك الشيخ يبي يسمع موافقتك ؟؟ 
الهنوف : جاية ياخال .. 
قامت ومشت للمجلس وقفت ورى الباب وهي شوي وقلبها يطيح .. 
سئلها الشيخ وردت بالموافقة وقامت الزغاريد من البنات .. 
اما بدرو .. فأكتفت بدموع انسابت على خدها وهي تشوف اختها عروس .. 
الهنـوف بلحظــة اختلت بنفسها .. انسابت دموعها وهي تتذكر اهلهــا .. ليتــك يمه هنــا تشوفيني عروس تعتلي زغروتــك واشاهد فرحتك فيني .. وينك ياماجد الي المفروض بهاليوم بالذات تكون جنبي ويدك بيدي تزفني .. دعت لهمـ بالرحمة كفكفت دمعها ورجعت للبنات .. 
/
/
اشواق من بعد الليله الماضية والكف الي حصلتـه ماقدرت تتحمل اكثر .. دقت على امها وخبرتها بكل الي صار وطبعا" زودت كلام علشان البركان الي بأمها ينفجر اكثر .. وبالفعل ام مشاري ماقدرت تتحمل كلام بنتها وقررت تحط حد لطلال الي تجرد على قولتها من شي اسمه رجوله .. وكان بنيتها تنزل للشرقية تتفاهمـ مع طلال ومو بعيده توصلها لابو طلال الي ممكن اذا سمع هالكلام يسوي شي ماينحمد .. 
/
/

بعـد الزحمــة .. اختلى طلال بالهنــوف وبمملكتهمـ الجديده .. طبعا" بدور بتعيش معاهمـ لانها ماتقدر تفارق اختهــا .. 
طلال : واخيرا" انتي لي يالهنوف 
طلال جالس بجنب الهنوف يناظرها يحاول يروي نظر عينه منها .. اما هي فكانت مرخية راسها حياء مو قادرة تناظر بعينه .. مد يده ورفع راسها .. خلى عينه بعينها وسئلهــا .. 
طلال : هان عليك يالهنوف تاخذين غيري وتتركيني ؟؟
الهنوف : غصبا" علي كنت خايفه من الضياع من العيشة المره مع خالي ومرته 
طلال : وش احساسك الحين وانتي معي الان فيه خوف من الضياع والا ..؟؟
الهنوف ببتسامة : انت اماني ياطلال 
طلال : تحبيني يالهنوف ؟
الهنوف ذابت حياء وسكتت .. 
طلال : اسئلك يالهنوف تحبيني ؟؟ 
الهنوف اكتفت بهز راسها ( علامة ايه )
طلال : وشو هذي .. وعاد حركتها براسه ,, قوليها انطقيها 
الهنوف : ايه احبــك 
طلال : طيب اثبتي ؟؟
الهنوف : كيف اثبت ؟
طلال : بوسة 
الهنوف توها بتتكلم ... قاطعها طلال : مافيه هذا الا ناقص ولا كف ولا غيره اانا زوجــك الان وعقد الزواج معي اذا مو مصدقة 
الهنوف ضحكت على كلام طلال .. 
طلال : فديت هالضحكــة .. احبــك يالهنوف احبك 
الهنوف اكتفت بنظرات حب وجهتها لطــلال حبها وحياتها .. دنيتها وعمرهــا .. آه وش كثر احبــك ياطلال .. 
طلال مد يده على وجه الهنوف .. حرك اصبعه من جبينها ومرره لحد ماوصل لشفايفها .. استغربت حركته الهنوف .. جذب وجهها له وطبع بوســة خفيفه على خدهــا .. 
الهنوف ماتت حياء وانقلب وجهها الوان .. وطلال مات ضحــك عليها .. 
طلال : ههههه هذا وانا بستك بخدك اجل لو نفذت الي ببالي وش راح يصير فيك 
الهنوف بخوف ممتزج بحياء : ليه وش الي ببالك ؟
ناظرهـا طلال بنظرات فهمت معناها وقال : عطشان وبروي حالي منك يااغلى زوجة بهالدنيا 
رخت راسها وهي شوي وتموت .. اما طلال قام وطفــى النور .. 
الهنوف اخترعت : طيب ماراح تخليني ابدل ملابسي بالاول ؟؟
طلال قرب جنبها وابتدا يلعب بشعرهــا : مافيني صبر

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
بيــوم ثانــي .. 
بالريـــــاض ..
ام مشاري : اقول ابو مشاري ودي انزل للشرقية ؟؟
ابو مشاري : ليه صاير شي ؟
ام مشاري : لا بس اشتقت لبنتي وخاطري اشوفها واتطمن عليها 
ابو مشاري : خلاص على خير إن شاء الله 
/
/
الهنوف : طالع ؟
طلال : غصبا" علي ياقلبي .. احس اني طالع من الجنة للجحيم 
الهنوف : بسم الله عليك 
طلال : فديتك انا ياقلبي .. كلها ساعات وراجع لجنتي راجع لك ..
/
/
ببيت حنــان ..
ابو حنان : حنان ؟
حنان : خير يبه ؟
ابو حنان : بكرى مسافر للخارج عندي دورة تبع الشغل ..
حنان انصدمت : للخارج ؟
ابو حنان : ايه للحارج وباخذكم معي .. 
حنان : والجامعة يبه ؟
ابو حنان : مو مشكلة تكملين دراستك برى .. 
حنان حزنت كثيـر لهالخبر .. سفرهمـ للخارج يعني الرحيل عن الهنوف صاحبتها واختها يعني الرحيل عن ذكرياتها مع ماجد .. يعني الرحيل عن وطنها وديرتها .. 
/
/
ببيت ابو طلال :
طلال : السلام عليكم
الكل : وعليكم السلام 
ابو طلال : انت شفيك كل ماسئلت عنك قالوا لي طالع 
طلال ببتسامه : مشاغل يا ابو طلال مشاغل
ابو طلال بنبرة تساؤل : وش هالمشاغل ؟
طلال : شرحها يطول وما ابي اوجع راسك فيها يبه بس إن شاء الله قريب تعرف 
ام طلال : ماودكم تتغدون ترى الغداء جاهز .. 
ابو طلال : وريان وينه ؟
ام طلال : ريان عازم حاله ببيت عمه ابو فيصل 
طلال بباله : هههههههه الملعون رايح يتغدى عندهمـ 
ابو طلال : والله غريبة وش السبب ؟؟
ام طلال : يقول مشتاق لاخته مشاعل 
طلال بباله : هههههه افلقوني مشتاق لاخته .. 
ام طلال بتساؤل : طلال شفيك تضحك 
طلال : لا بس تذكرت شي .. انا ميت جوع يالغالية ماودك تغدينا والامطولين بسيرة الاخ ريان 
ام طلال : لا يمه دقايق والغداء عالطاولة .. بس نادي زوجتك بالاول طول اليوم ماشفناها .. صاير شي ؟
طلال : لا ماصاير الا الخير بس اكيد راحت عليها نومة .. قايم اصحيها .. 
صعد طلال للغرفــة .. وبالفعل لقاها نايمـــة .. 
طلال : اشواق 
ناداها كذا مره بس ماكانت ترد .. وصرخ فيها .. 
طلال : اشوووووووووووواااااااااااااق 
اشواق وهي مخترعة : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .. ليه تصارخ 
طلال : قومي صلي فروضك وانزلي تغدي امي تسئل عنك 
اشواق بقرف : زين 
طلع من الغرفـة .. 
اشواق : متى تجين يمه وتاخذين حقي من هالظالم عديم الرجولة .. 
/
/
الهنـوف جهزت الغداء كان ودها طلال يكون موجود عالغداء معاها .. يذوق طباخ يدهــا لاول مره .. تغدت هي واختها بدور .. وبعدها جلست تطالع بالتلفزيون .. 
بدور : الهنوف ممكن اسئلك سؤال ؟
الهنوف : اسئلي حبيبتي
بدور : ليه امي وماجد اتركونا وراحوا ..
الهنوف وكأنه انفتح الجرح من جديد .. بس هالمره حبست دموعها .. وابتسمت ..
الهنوف : بدور الله سبحانه وتعالى اذا حب انسان وشاء جل جلاله يختبر قوة ايمان هالانسان ابتلاه وانواع الابتلاء كثيرة منها المرض والموت .. والي حصل لنــا هو نوع من انواع الابتلاء وحنا المفروض نصبر ونحتسب الاجر عند الله سبحانه وثقي يابدور ان أي شي يصير لك هو خير لان الله جلا له رحيم رؤوف بعباده .. واي شي ينحرم منه الانسان بالدنيا بقدرة من الله يتعوض اضعافه بالاخرة .. والفوز بالاخرة هو الفوز المبين ..
بدور بتأثر : لا اله الا الله 
/
/
ببيت ابو فيصل : 
ريان : تسلمـ يد ام فيصل على هالاكل الحلو 
مشاعل : احم احم 
ريان : ههههههه ويد مشاعل الغالية 
فيصل : احم احم 
ريان : خير يالاخو؟
فيصل : لا بس قلت يمكن تمدحني والا شي 
الكل : ههههههههه 
مشاعل : تمنيت طلال كان معاك
ريان : طلال عريس جديد مو فاضي لنــا 
مشاعل : الله يوفقهم يارب .. 
/
/
دق جوال الهنـوف وكانت المتصله حنان .. 
الهنوف : هلا والله 
حنان : هلا بعروستنا 
الهنوف : هلا بك ..
حنان : اخبارك يالغالية؟
الهنوف : الحمدلله بالف خير انتي كيفك وش اخبارك؟
حنان : انا بالف خير ولله الحمد بس مضايقه ..
الهنوف : سلامتك ليه ؟
وخبرتها حنان بسالفة سفر ابوها المستعجل .. 
الهنوف : هذا الي مضايقك بس 
حنان : برائيك مو محرز اضايق علشانه 
الهنوف : لا مو قصدي .. انا كمان بتوحشيني ويعلم الله اني ماعدت اتخيل يمر يوم ما اشوفك والا اكلمك 
حنان : ليتني اقدر اعارض واجلس هنــا .. كنت اصبر نفسي على العيشة مع ابوي ومرته بشوفك وبكلامــك , الي مصبرني وجودك معي يالهنوف .. بس لا رحت هناك مالي احــد .. 
الهنـوف : لا تقولين كذا ياحنان .. المفروض من الان تحاولين تفتحين صفحة جديدة مع ابوك تتكلمين معاه تحسسينه بوجودك تحسسينه انك بنته ومحتاجه لعطفه وحنان .. ابوك مو سيئ ياحنان بس عيبه منشغل عنــك ومفتكر ان الاهتمام ينحصر بتوفير اشياءك المادية متناسي حاجتك المعنوية لقربه ووجوده .. صدقيني ياحنان حاولي مره ومرتين تتكلمين معاه وتتقربين منه واضمن لك بعدهــا ماراح تتمنين الا قربه .. 
حنان تأثرت من كلام الهنوف .. بالفعل هذا الي تحتاجه .. انحرمت حنان امها من الصغر ومالقت حضن ترتمي به ويعوضها عنها .. ابوها منشغل باعماله وبزوجته الثانية وعيالها .. ابو حنان يحب حنــان وكان مفتكر انه بترك حنان تاخذ حريتها وتوفير اشياءها المادية كافي لتعويضها بس لا مو كافي .. حنان كانت تحتاج للحنان والعطف تحتاج حضن دافي يحتضنها .. اب يخاف عليها ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
بيــوم ثاني .. 
سافرت حنان مع اهلها بعد وداع مع الهنوف وبدور ماخلى من الدموع .. 
وبنفس اليــوم .. نزلت ام مشاري للشرقيــة بعد الحاح على ابو مشاري الي كان يطلبها تأجل الموضوع لبعد اسبوع علشان يقدر ينزل معهــا ويتطمن بدوره على بنته اشواق .. 
وصلــت ام مشاري لبيت اخوهــا وهي تشتعل بداخلها .. 
ام طلال : ام مشاري هلا والله وش سر هالزيارة المفاجئة .. 
ام مشاري بعصبية مكتومة : بيت اخوي واجي وقت ما احب والا بتمنعوني بعد 
ام طلال باستغراب : لا وش نمنعك البيت بيتك يا ام مشاري حياك باي وقت
ام مشاري : تسلمين ممكن تنادي لي ولدك طلال ..
ام طلال بخوف : طلال ليه ؟
ام مشاري : ابيه بكلمة 
جـاءها الصوت ..
طلال وهو نازل : خير عمتي ؟؟
ام مشاري : عمتـــك الحمدلله بعدك معترف فيني .. 
طلال : خير ياعمه وش الي حاصل ؟
طلال متأكد ان عمته وصل لها خبر هوشته مع اشواق وعلشان كذا طابه عليهم وهي شوي وتنفجر .. 
ام مشاري : اسمع ياطلال انا لما زوجتك بنتي وصاتي كانت انك تحفظها وتصونها تحبها وتراعيها تدللها وتخاف عليها مو تهينها وتذلهــا والا علشان اني بمكان وبنتي بمكان قلت العب واشتغل مهانة فيها ..
طلال : عمتي بنتك هي الي جبرتني على هالشي وصلت فيها الجراه انها تشتمني وتجردني من الرجوله 
ام مشاري : ماعليها لوم دامها تشوف وحش ماهمه الا الاهانة وضربها وش تبيها تقول طلال مافيه زيه رجال والنعم
طلال بقهر : عمتي انتي على عيني وعلى راسي بس رجاء" عن الغلط 
ام مشاري وصلت حدها : الله اكبر تعلمني وش الغلط بعد ياولد اخوي 
وفجأة ..
ابو طلال : وش صاير خير اصواتكم واصله الشارع .. والتفت لاخته ام مشاري 
سعاد انتي هنــا ؟؟
ام مشاري : تعال يا اخوي شوف ولدك الي قام يعلمني الصح من الغلط 
ابو طلال : طلال 
طلال : نعم يبه ؟ 
ابو طلال : وشفيك مع عمتك ؟؟
ام مشاري : بعد اذنك يا اخوي خلني انا اتكلم ابنــك الرجال طايح إهانات ببنتي بعد ماحرمها من حقوقها وما كتفى بكذا قام يمد يده عليها ومنعها من الطلعه ..
ابوطلال ولعت نار داخله ,, وطلال ساكت وعيونه على عمتــه الي نشوة الانتصار بدت تسري فيها .. واشواق الي كانت واقفه عالدرج تسمع وتشوف والابتسامة شاقه وجهها .. اخيرا" ياطلال بآخذ حقي وبعلمــك مين تكون اشواق 
ابوطلال : صحيح كلام عمتـك ؟؟
طلال اكتفى بالسكوت .. وام طلال قلبها شوي ويطيح على ولدهــا .. الله لا يوفقك يا سعاد لا انتي ولا بنتك .. 
ابو طلال بصرخة هزت البيت : انطق صحيح والا لا ؟
طلال بقهر مكبوت : صحيح يبه .. بس الي قالته عمتي حقيقة ناقصـة ماخبرتها بنتها عن إهاناتها لي وعن طلعــاتها الي من الصباح لاخر الليل وزوجها غافل 
ماخبرتها ان الكف الي ذاقته مني بعد ماغلطت علي لاني عصبت عليها بسبب رجعتها المتأخرة للبيت والي لا الدين والا العادات ولا حتى انت يبه ترضاها 
ام مشاري تبي تفتح باب جديد قبل لا يصير الحق على بنتها .. 
ام مشاري : ليتك اكتفيت بضربها وإهانتها الا قمت تهيني بعد 
ابو طلال بصدمه : وشو ؟
ام مشاري : الي سمعته يا اخوي .. ابنك قام يشتمني ويقول اني ماعرفت اربي وانه ناوي يربي بنتي من جديد
ابو طلال اقترب من طلال اكثر وصرخ فيه : هذا الي ربيتك عليه .. هذا الي علمتك ياه تغلط على اهلــك وتنفي احترامهم 
طلال ناظر ابوه : لا مو هذا الي علمتني يبه .. واذا كنت غلطت فأنا مجبور بنتها ماخلت فيني عقل .. وعمتي صارت تزود السالفه .. 
ابو طلال : ياولد لا تنسى انها عمتــك ؟؟
طلال : لا ماراح انسى بس لا تنسى يبه اني انا بعد ولدك الي اختك وبنتها جردوه من الرجوله وهو رباتــك وسندك ,, 
قال هالكلمة وطلــع .. ترك ابوه بحيرة مايدري يحط اللوم على مين .. 
ام طلال بكت بصمت وهي تشوف منظر طلال الي طلع مقهور .. ركضت لعند ريان الي كان واقف بعيد وترجته يلحق اخوه .. 
ام مشاري تسوي نفسها متندمه ومتالمه لحال اخوها : سامحني يا اخوي بس ولدك ماترك لي حيله ..
ابو طلال يبي بس يهدي الوضع : حصل خير يالغالية ومايصير خاطرك الا طيب .. 
/
/
طلــع وبداخله قهر يحرق ديرة .. ماطرى بباله غيـرها محتاجهــا بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى .. محتاج يشكي لهــا .. محتاج تضمه .... قرر يرجع لشقته او بالاحرى مملكته الجديده .. ولاميرته وحبه .. بعد ماطمن اخوه ريان انه راح يكون بخير .. وطلبه يرجع للبيت ويطمن امه ..
دخل للشقــة ولقــاها نايمــة عالكنبــة .. قفل الباب وراه بهدوء واقترب منهــا
جلس جنبها .. واخذ يمرر اصابعه على خدهــا الي يذكره بنعومة الــورد .. 
حست فيه وصحت .. اول ماناظرته ابتسمت .. 
الهنوف : طلال انت جيت
طلال : جيت يابعد عمر طلال شفيك ياقلبي نايمة هنـا 
الهنوف : كنت انتظرك .. 
طلال : ما اذكر اني قلت لك راجع الساعه كم 
الهنوف ببتسامة : إحساسي خبرني ..
طلال : فديتك وفديت احساسك .. وينها بدور نامت
الهنوف : ايوه من زمان 
طلال : اجل قومي بحملــك 
الهنوف : تحملني وين ؟؟
طلال : للمطبخ تصدقين , يعني لوين بحملك اكيد لغرفة النوم 
الهنوف : ليش ؟
طلال : يووه علشان تكملين نومــك 
الهنوف : بس ؟
طلال ضحكـ على اسلوبها .. 
طلال : قومي احملك الحين وبعدها نتفاهمـ على الباقي .. 
استرخت الهنوف وجاء وحملها .. وطوقت رقبته بيديها .. 
طلال : وووي توي ادري انك دبدوبة كذا 
الهنوف : طلال 
طلال : ههههههه خلاص آسفين يالنحيفة
مع الهنــوف طلال نسى المـه وقهره .. ولا كأن شي صار .. مجرد شوفتها بس تبعد همومه واحزانه .. يصير معها انسان ثاني .. انسان السعاده ترفرف فوقه .. والابتسامة دوم على ثغره .. انسان كله حيــاة .. 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مرت الايـــام .. والايام .. والايام .. 
وطلال حاله مع اشواق ماتغير .. الي تغير شي واحد بس انها قامت تصد عنه مثل مايصدها وهو ماكان هامه .. بالعكس يعتبر فرقاها عيــد ثالث له .. 
اشواق كانت تتزود بالحب والحنان من يزيد الي تعودت على مقابله بالشقــة .. الشقة الي تطفي نارها فيها .. 
الشقة الي باعت فيها دينها وكرامتها .. وضربت بالعادات والتقاليد عرض الحائط .. 
ماتدري عن نوايا يزيد الخفيــة .. ماتدري انها عنده انسانه رخيصة جدا" .. 
بإحدى الليالي .. 
تذكرون طبعا" عبد الرحمن الي كانت حنان تعرفـه والي بالصدفة طلع صاحب يزيد الروح بالروح .. 
يزيد : يا اخي فكنا من سيرتها الحين الله يقطعها لاعت كبدي منها .. 
عبدالرحمن : ههههه خبري فيك البنات عندك مثل جزماتك كل يوم تغيرها بس االي اسمها اشواق اشوفها للحين عنــدك .. 
يزيد : لا هذي جزمة غير عنهمـ .. 
عبد الرحمن : وش الي يختلف بالله ؟؟ رخيصة مثل غيرها .. 
يزيد : هالجزمة تعيشني جو ثاني .. وبعدين ليه تعايرني فيها وانت عندك فاتنة للحين مطيح معها ولا بدلتها .. 
عبدالرحمن : لا هذي احتياط عندي .. متى مااحتجت وماكنت مشبك احد اخذتها .. 
يزيد : اقول كأنهم جايات غير الموضوع ..
اشواق اتفقت مع فاتنة يقضون الليله هنــا مع الشباب .. على اساس انهمـ رايحات عرس وحده من البنات وبيتأخرون .. 
فاتنة : هاااي 
يزيد وعبدالرحمن : هايات 
اشواق : عبدالرحمن هنا كيفك زمان ماشفناك 
عبدالرحمن: انا بخير كنت مسافر برى الديرة .. 
فاتنة : كيفك حوحو ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : مبسوط بشوفتــك 
يزيد : وانا مالي شي ؟؟
اشواق بدلع : انت لك كل شي زيدو 
يزيد : وووي فديت قلبك ياعمر زيدو
جاء صوت من واحد من الشباب ينادي يزيد .. 
يزيد يكلم اشواق : دقايق وراجع لك ياعسل
فاتنة : بقوم اجيب شي نشربه .. وش تشربون ..
عبدالرحمن : أي شي يعدل المزاج
فاتنة : وانتي شواقه ..؟؟
اشواق : امممم ولا شي اكتفي بموية .. 
قامــت فاتنة تجيب لهمـ شي يشربونه .. 
اشواق : ممكن اسئلك سؤال ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : تفضلي ..
اشواق : انت جاتك فترة انقطعت فيها عن الشله قبل لا نسمع خبر سفرك .. ياترى وش الي حصل ؟؟
عبد الرحمن على طول مر بباله ذاك اليوم الاسود الي انذل فيه على يد ماجد .. 
عبد الرحمن : ابدا" كانت عندي مشاغل لزوم السفر
اشواق مو مصدقة : اممم علينا ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : وش الي عليك ومو عليك ..
اشواق : بصراحة انا سئلت سلمان وهو علمني سالفه بس ما ادري صدق والا لا .. 
عبد الرحمن بباله : الغبي مايعرف يكتم شي اوريه .. 
عبد الرحمن : وش قالك ؟؟ 
اشواق خبرته بسالفة الشقة والبنات مع الولد الي انتقموا منه لانه ابتزهمـ بالصور .. 
عبد الرحمن بثقة : ايه صحيح هالكلام .. وللان اتمنى يجي اليوم الي انتقم انا فيه منهم .
اشواق : ممكن اعرف اسم هالبنت القوية الي قدرت تنتقم منك بهالشكل .. 
عبدالرحمن : وليه تبين تعرفين .. عاجبتك يعني ؟؟
اشواق : بصراحة حركة مو حلوة منك ياعبدالرحمن انك تبتز بالصور يا اخي العالم تطورت وانت لسى على سالفة الصور .. يالله علمني باسمها ؟؟ يمكن تطلع من خوياتنا دامها راعية مقابلات ؟؟ 
عبدالرحمن : اسمها الهنــوف ..
اشواق ما اهتمت الف وحده اسمها الهنوف بس لما ذكر اسم الشخص الي قام بالمهمة معهمـ هنــا انصدمــت . 
اشواق : ايش متأكد اسمه ماجد .. 
عبدالرحمن : كذا سمعتها تناديه .. 
اشواق : والبنت الثانية وش اسمها ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : قبلها ممكن سؤال ليه كل هالاهتمام صحيح انك ملقوفة بس مو لهدرجة ؟؟
اشواق : قلتها لقافة مو شي ثاني يالله علمني باسمها ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : اسمها حنان .. 
اشواق هنــا بس تأكدت ان هي نفس الي ببالهــا .. 
اشواق ببالها : والله طلعتي راعية حركات يالهنوف .. وانا على بالي حمامة سلام طلعتي من تحت لتحت .. 
فاتنة : هاه تأخرت .. تفضل حوحو احلى تعديل مزاج ..
عبد الرحمن بعد ماشرب : اممممم كذا التعديل والا بلاش هههههههه
فاتنة : ههههههههههه
امــا اشواق جلست تفكــر بالموضوع .. مصدومة ومدهوشــة ..
/
/


يتبـــــــــ .. ,, .. ــــع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

//
بعـد أيــام .. 
اشواق ما اهتمــت بسالفة الهنوف .. خصوصا" لما درت ان الهنوف تزوجــت بس طبعا" ماتدري عن الشخص الي تزوجهــا ..
اشواق : اقول مشاعل وش اخبار الهنوف ؟
مشاعل استغربت السؤال : الهنوف بالف خير 
اشواق : هي تزوجت صح ؟؟
مشاعل : ايه تزوجت بس ليه السؤال ؟
اشواق وهي تناظر بأظافر يدها : بس كذا 
طلال و ريان توهمـ راجعين من برى .. اشواق صعدت على طول غرفتها
طلال : هلا والله مشاعل عندنا 
مشاعل : هلا بك 
ريان : وانا اقول ليه الكهرباء والعه بالبيت اثره نور شعولة 
مشاعل : ههههههه حتى مجاملتك بسخرية النور نورك ريووون 
طلال : وينه فيصل ماجاء معك 
مشاعل : لا يقول عنده مشوار ضروري وطلبني اوصل سلام لكمـ ...
طلال : الله يسلمه يارب 
ريان يبي يرفع ضغط مشاعل : افلقيني مشوار ضروري ..
مشاعل : وش قصدك ؟؟
ريان : حركة مغبره نص الشباب يستخدمها لما .... 
مشاعل : لما وشو ؟؟
ريان : لما يعني يبي يقابل خويته والا ..
مشاعل : ايش ايش ايش خويته 
طلعت جوالها تبي تدق على فيصل .. 
وريان مات ضحك عليها .. 
طلال : هههههه يابنت الحلال ريانوه يبي يرفع ضغطك
مشاعل : انا اوريــك
ريان يبي يرفع ضغطها ازود : وريني بسرعة يمكن مايعجبني وارجعه ( ويضحك) 
مشاعل شوي وتبكي من القهر : وبعدين معــك
ريان : وووووووي امزح لا تصيحين بعدها وش يفكني من العنز زوجك 
مشاعل : العنز انت 
ريان : تصدقي توي ادري على بالي تيس ( ويضحك ) 
طلال كان يطالعهـم ويضحــك .. يعرف اخوه ريان اذا حط مشاعل بباله يجننها ويجنن بلد معها .. 
/
/
عنـد الهنــوف .. 
الهنوف كلهــا سعادة .. حياتها مع طلال غير غير غير .. طلال عوضها عن اشياء كثير اهمها الحنان الي انحرمت منه .. صار كل شي بحياتها الام والاب والاخ .. ماتتصور حياتها من دونه كيف ممكن تكون .. صار يألمهــا غيابه .. لما يكون موجود الابتسامة ماتفارقها ولما يغيب الشوق يذبحهــا تنتظر رجعته بلهفــة .. تشتاق لدفــا حضنه يضمهــا .. الله لا يحرمني قربك ياطــلال .. 
/
/
مرت الايام .. 
حـلوة وكلها سعادة للهنوف وطلال .. 
اما اشواق صارت تستغرب غياب طلال عن البيت مده طويله .. وصار يضايقها واصرت الا تعرف وش السبب .. 
اشواق : اقول زيدوو 
يزيد : عمر زيدووو آمري
اشواق : ممكن اطلبك طلب .. 
يزيد: اطلبــي ..
اشواق : بصراحة انا ملاحظة غياب زوجي عن البيت وتأخره الدايم وابي اعرف وين يروح 
يزيد : ليه انتي شاكه بشي ؟؟
اشواق : لا بس ابي اعرف وش الي شاغله ؟؟
يزيد : والمطلوب قلبووو ..
اشواق : ابيك تراقبه من بعيد لبعيد تشوفه وين يروح ولمين ..
يزيد : ماطلبتي شي انتي علميني متى يطلع ولك مني اجيب لك الي يرضيك بس ..........
اشواق : بس وشوو؟؟
يزيد : وش حلاوتي ..؟؟..
اشواق فهمت قصده : لك كل الي تبيه بس تجيب لي الي ابيه .. 
يزيد : صار 
/
/
وبالفعل اشتغل يزيد مراقب لاشواق .. 
اليوم الي بعده .. 
دقت عليه اشواق وخبرته يوقف جنب البيت لحد مايطلع طلال ويبتدي يراقبـه ..
طـلع طلال وكله شوق ولهفــة للهنوف .. ركب سيارته ومشى .. 
ووراه يزيد .. 
الي تابعه خطوة خطوة لحد ماوصل طلال للعمارة الي ساكن فيها مع الهنــوف .. 
يزيد على طول دق على اشواق .. 
يزيد : هلا 
اشواق : اهلين هاه بشر 
يزيد : اهو الحين واقف عند عمــارة والعمـارة حقت عوايل
اشواق : متأكد لعوايل
يزيد : ايه متأكد يمكن يكون زاير واحد من اصحابه ..
اشواق : معليش زيدو انزل وتأكد شوف رقمـ الشقه الي بيدخلها .. 
يزيد : اوكي باي 
اشواق : بايوو
نزل يزيد ومشى ورى طلال بدون مايحــس .. وفعلا" شافه داخل شقة ..
رجــع دق على اشواق لما شاف شي صدمه .. 
يزيد : دخل الشقة بدون مايطق الباب بالعكس عنده مفتاح وكأن الشقه له .. 
اشواق : وشو ؟؟ ابيك تعرف مين الي ساكن بالشقه وطلال ليه عنده هالشقة ؟؟ 
يزيد : اوكي قلبوو بس لا تعصبين ما اتحمل 
اشواق : سوري زيدووو بس تكفى شوف وخبرني بسرعة .. 
يزيد : اوكي 
.. ,, .. ,, .. ,, .. 
بالشقــة .. 
الهنـوف : على وين ؟؟
طلال : الوالد دق علي يبيني بروح اشوفه وراجع بعد المغرب بإذن الله يالله في امان الله
الهنوف : في امان الكريم 
الهنوف تمنته يقعـد معها اكثر بس طلال جاه اتصال من ابوه طالبه ضروري ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
يزيد لا زال واقف عند العمارة ينتظر لحظة خروج طلال علشان يقدر يعرف الشقه لمين ومين الي ساكن فيها .. 
شاف طلال وهو نازل وصاعد سيارته .. انتظره لين مشى ونزل هو من سيارته توجه للعمارة ودخــل .. 
طق على باب الشقــة .. 
الهنوف استغربت منو الي جاي .. طلال وعنده المفتاح ومشاعل ماتجي الا بعد ماتبلغني .. 
وقفت ورى الباب وقالت ..
الهنوف : مين ؟؟
يزيد : لو سمحتي اختي طلال موجود 
الهنوف : مين حضرتك ؟؟
يزيد احتار وش يقول : انا صاحبه 
الهنوف استغربت اكثر طلال ماقال انه خبر اصحابه بموضوع زواجه .. 
الهنوف : طلال طالع مو موجود 
يزيد وتعمد يقول : لا هنتي اختي وصلي لزوجك طلال سلامي 
الهنوف : يوصل الله يسلمك 
نزل يزيد مثل الريح ويده بجواله يبي يدق على اشواق .. 
الهنوف ببالها : يوووه نسيت اسئله عن اسمه .. 
/
/
يزيد : أنا تعمدت اقول ( زوجك طلال ) وهي ماعارضت .. اشواق زوجك متزوج عليك الظاهر ..
اشواق بصدمة : متزوج علي .. النذل الحقير انا اوريه بس مين الواطية الي
متزوجها 
يزيد : هذي عاد مدري عنهــا .. 
اشواق تحاول تهدى : آسفه زيدووو تعبتك معي 
يزيد : تعبك راحة ياروح زيدوو 
/
/
بعـد المغرب ..
الهنوف خبرت طلال بسالفة صاحبــه الي جاء يسئل عنه بغيابه ..
طلال : ماقالك وش اسمه ..؟؟
الهنوف : نسيت اسئله 
طلال : اسمعي يالهنوف المره الجاية لا عاد تردين على احد ولا تفتحين الباب لاي شخص غيري وغير مشاعل والي يعرفون وبس .. 
الهنوف : إن شاء الله 
/
/

اشواق ظلت بحيرة .. مو مصدقــة الي قاله يزيد لازم تتاكد بنفسها .. 
وباليوم الثاني .. 
انتظرت طلال يروح لشغلــه وطلعت مع السواق .. تنكرت بهيئة شحاته ودخلت العمارة .. تسوي أي شي بس علشان تعرف الحقيقة .. طقت باب الشقه .. 
وجاءها الصوت ..
الهنوف :مين ؟؟ 
اشواق ببالها : هالصوت مو غريب علي 
اشواق تغير صوتها : انا حرمة فقيرة مسكينه يابنيتي عندي كوم بزارين محتاجين داخله على الله ثم عليك تستريني وتعطيني .. 
الهنوف تذكرت كلام طلال الي حذرها ماتفتح الباب لاي شخص غريب مين ماكان .. 
بس كسرت خاطرها الحرمة وقررت تفتح الباب تعطيها .. 
فتحت الباب عطتها وكانت الصدمــة لاشواق ..
اشواق بصوت خافت : الهنوف 
الهنوف : نعم ياخاله 
اشواق بربكه : هاه الله يستر عليك يارب ويعطيك من خيره 
الهنوف : تسلمين ياخاله 
/
/
نزلت ودمهــا يفور .. طلبت من السواق يوصلها لبيت خويتها فاتنة .. 
فاتنة : شفيك شايطة خييير ؟؟
اشواق : النذل الحقير الواطي اكرهه اكرهه 
فاتنة : اشواق شفيك مين تقصدين ؟؟
اشواق : طلال النذل الحقير تزوج علي ومين الواطية الي اسمها الهنوف لكن وربي اطلعها منه ومنهــا ان ماخليته يلعن الساعه الي فكر ياخذها فيها ما اكون اشواق 
فاتنة : وش بتسوين بتفضحينه عند اهله .
اشواق : هذي بدري عليها اول شي بربي الحقيرة الهنوف بعدها حسابي يبتدي مع النذل طلال .. 
سكتت وكأنها تحاول تتذكر شي .. واردفت .. 
اشواق : عطيني رقم عبدالرحمن ؟؟
فاتنة : نعم نعم وش تبين فيه ؟؟
اشواق : بغازله اقول عطيني ياه بسرعة 
فاتنة : طيب طيب 
عطتها الرقمـ ودقت عليه اشواق ومن القهر شوي وتكسر الجوال .. 
عبدالرحمن : هلا 
اشواق : هلا عبدالرحمن 
عبدالرحمن : مين ؟؟
اشواق : معك اشواق ..
عبد الرحمن : هلا والله 
اشواق : هلا بك اقول عبد الرحمن انت بعدك تبي تنتقم من الي اسمها الهنوف ؟؟
عبد الرحمن : ليه السؤال ؟؟
اشواق : اسئلك جاوبني ؟؟
عبدالرحمن : اكيد ابي وانتظر هاليوم .. 
اشواق : وش رايك بلي يجيبها لك راكعه تطلب رضاك 
عبد الرحمن : كيف ؟؟
اشواق : الحين مقدر اقول بس انتظر اتصالي قريب .. 
عبدالرحمن : اوكي 
قفلت من عنده .. وسئلتها فاتنة .. 
فاتنة : ليه ينتظر اتصالك ماتبيني اسمع ؟؟
اشواق : مادخلك لا تتلقفين .. 
/
/
باليـوم الثاني .. 
ببيت ابو طلال ..
اشواق واصله معهـا .. مع هذا حاولت تكون طبيعية وماتحسس طلال باي شي ..
اشواق : طالع ؟؟
طلال : ايه خير ؟؟
اشواق : لوين ؟؟
طلال : اعتقد شي مايخصك 
اشواق ببالها : مايخصني هين ياطلال ان ماقلبت حياتك جحيم 
/
/
اتفقت اشواق مع عبدالرحمن انها تقابله وبالفعل قابلته .. وخبرته بكل شي .. حتى وفاة مــاجد الي من سمع فيها عبدالرحمن استبشر وحس ان ثاره قريب من الهنوف وماجد .. 
اشواق : الصور عندك ..
عبدالرحمن : ايه وجايبها معي ..
اشواق : خلني اشوفها 
اخذت المغلف وطلعت الصور جلست تناظرهــا ,, مافيها شي يهمـ غيرالهنوف وجنبها عبدالرحمن ماسك يدهــا .. بس تعابير الهنوف كانت واضحة انها مقترفة من الي حاصل .. 
اشواق : ماعندك شي يفور الدم غيرهــا ..
عبدالرحمن : لا هذي الي عندي 
اشواق : طيب مو مشكلة نضيف كم صورة من عندنا الله يخلي التكنولوجيا هههه
عبدالرحمن ضحك معهــا ,, ضحكة لئيمة .. ضحكة كلها خبث وغدر .. 
مرت أيــامـ صار هم اشواق الوحيد تنجح خطتها وتذل الهنوف وتذوقها المـر .. 
وجـــاء اليوم الي انقلبت فيه الدنيا ضد الهنـوف .. 
كانت الهنوف جالسة بالشقــة .. فجأة حست بدوخــة وغثيان نادت اختها بدور ترد عالتلفون لانه يرن ..
بدور : الهنوف شفيك ؟؟
الهنوف : مدري دايخة بدور الحقي ردي عالتلفون قبل لا يقفل اخاف طلال 
بدور : طيب
ردت بدور وطلعت المتصله مشاعل ...
مشاعل : وش اخبارك بدور ؟؟
بدور : انا بخير الحمدلله
مشاعل : الهنوف معك ؟؟
بدور : ايوه 
قامـت الهنوف وهي تجر نفسها .. تحاول تتماسك لا تطيح .. 
الهنوف : هلا مشاعل 
مشاعل : هلا بالزين وش اخبارك ؟؟
الهنوف : الحمدلله بخير انتي كيفك ؟
مشاعل : بالف خير ولله الحمد الهنوف شفيك صوتك متغير؟؟
الهنوف : مدري احس نفسي دايخة وكبدي لايعة ابي استفرغ بس مو قادرة ..
مشاعل ابتسمت : ليكون حملتي قبلي يالنذله ؟؟
الهنوف : ههههه لا ما اعتقد تلاقيني ماخذه شوية برد 
مشاعل : اقول خلي طلال يوديك المستشفى وتطمني ..
الهنوف : على خير إن شاء الله اذا جاء خليته يوديني 
مشاعل : اما لو تطلعين حامل وربي ما اسامحك اتفقنا نحمل مع بعض ,, 
الهنوف : ههههههههه خلاص اسقط علشانك يعني 
مشاعل : هههه بسم الله عليك .. الله يثبت فيك طبعا" اذا طلعتي حامل يالله ياحلوة اكلمك وقت ثاني بإذن الله مع السلامة
الهنوف : الله يسلمــك يارب 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طلال كان بالمحــلات حقته .. يتطمن على الشغــل .. ينتظر متى بس يخلص علشان يرجع للهنــوف .. 
العقربة اشواق اتفقت مع عبد الرحمن على الصور وكل الشي .. وان عبدالرحمن يروح بنفسه لطلال ويفضح الهنوف ويخبره بالحقيقة ,, الحقيقة الي نصفها زيف وكذب وافتراء عالهنوف .. 
بالفعل دلته على مكان شغل طلال .. وراح عنده .. بس مادخل داخل المجمع احتياطا" لو صار بينهم شي مثلا" اشتباك يقدر يفر منه الجبان .. قرر ينتظره عند سيارته .. 
عبد الرحمن : الاخ طلال صح ؟
طلال : ايه خير ؟
عبدالرحمن : معك عبدالرحمن انا جاي انبهــك من غفلتك واصحيــك من الاحلام الوردية الي غارق فيها مع الهنوف ,,
طلال بصدمة : وشو ممكن توضــح ,, 
عبدالرحمن وهو ماد ظرف الصور : هذي بتوضح لك كل شي بس رجاء" قبل لا تفتحه ما ابيك تعصب ولا شي ابيك تعرف اني مخدوع مثلــك .. وهذا عنواني علشان تعرف اني صادق لو حبيت تتاكد .. مع السلامة
طلال مصدومـ يحاول يستوعب الكلام الي انقال ,, فتح الظرف وكانت الصدمــة اكبر .. انشلت حواسه وهو يشوف الصــور .. معقول لا ما اصدق هذي الهنوف لا لا .. 
صعد سيارته وبسرعة البرق مشى .. داخله بركان بينفجر .. قهر وغل من الي شافه .. ماكان يهمه شي يصدم احد بالشارع والا تطلع له سيارة اهم شي يوصل لعند الهنوف ويفهمـ وش الي صاير .. 
وصل للشقــة ومن زود القهر طق الباب بكل قوته مافتحه بالمفتاح .. 
الهنوف اخترعت وعلى طول راحت لعند الباب .. 
الهنوف بخوف : مين ؟؟
طلال بغضب : انا طلال افتحي الباب 
الهنوف على طول فتحت الباب .. وتراجعت ورى لما شافت طلال .. ماكان طلال كان بركان غضب شوي ويتفجر ويحرق كل شي .. 
صفعها بالظرف وصرخ فيها : تقدرين تفهميني وش هذا ؟؟
الهنوف تناولت الظرف : وشو افهمــك ؟؟ 
سحب طلال الظرف من يدها وطلع الصور نثرها قدامها واشر بيده 
طلال : هذا يالشريفه يالعفيفه 
الهنوف انصدمت لما شافت الصور .. جات عينها عالصورة الي جالسه عالكنبة ويد عبدالرحمن تمسك يدها .. 
ماقدرت تنطق .. وجرت دموعهــا .. 
طلال بصرخة هزتها : فهميني بسرعة وش سالفة هالصور ؟؟
الهنوف بدموع : اهدى ياطلال وانا افهمك
طلال وكأن الهنوف بدون لا تقصد اكدت شكه : وش تفهميني ؟ تفهميني اني طول هالمده مغشوش فيك طول هالمده تخدعيني يالخاينة عجيبة قدرتك عالتمثيل ترتدين قناع البراءة والطيبة وانتي واطيــة وخاينة .. 
الهنوف : طلال ما اسمح لك انت ماتدري عن شي
طلال : وش تسمحين لي والا ماتسمحين هو فيه بعد هالصور سماح .. انتي اكدتي هالشي .. 
الهنوف : صدقني ياطلال اني بريئة انت فاهمـ غلط .. 
طلال بسخرية : صح انا فاهمـ غلط الصور هذي مو لك لوحده شبيهتك .. 
ورجع صرخ : اقول انا مو بزر قدامــك تلعبين علي 
الهنوف وهي تنحب : صدقني ياطلال انا مظلومة مو مثل الي ببالك 
طلال : اسمعي يالهنوف انسي بيوم من الايام اني كنت زوجك وانسي انك كنتي زوجتي وانتي طــــــــــــــــــالق
الهنوف : لااااااااااااااا طلال
رخت جنب رجلـه تتوسله يفهم الموضوع .. تتوسله يرحمها ويترك لها فرصة تدافع عن نفسها بس غضب طلال اقـــــوى من كل شي هزهـــا ..
جلست عالارض تنحب وتبكي باقوى ماعندهــا .. الحمدلله ان اختها بدور كانت ببيت جيرانهمـ كالعاده تذاكر عند بنتهمـ .. 
اما هو ظل يروح ويجي .. نفسه من شدة غضبه تحسينه نــار ممكن تحرق أي شي قدامه .. 
فجأة .. 
دخل الغرفــة اخذ عبايتها .. جاهارمى عبيتها عليها وشدها من يدهــا وطلعهــا 
الهنوف بدموع : اتركني ياطلال صدقني انا بريئة

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طلال : لا تخافين مابذبحك بالعكس بقدم لك خدمة العمر باخذك لحبيب قلبــك تكملين معه مو انا دخلت بحياتك وخربت عليك متعتك .. 
الهنوف بصدمة : لا لا تكفى خلني هنا صدقني ياطلال انا بريئة هو يبي ينتقم مني 
طلال ولا كأنه يسمعهــا .. اخذها غصب له .. ووصلهــا لشقته وهي طول الطريق تنحب تحاول تهرب بس لا فائدة كان ماسكها بقوته كلها .. طق باب الشقه طلع له عبد الرحمن .. واول ماجى بوجهه ضربه ضربة طيحت عبد الرحمن .. ودزها عليــه .. 
طلال : كملــوا الي خربته عليكم 
قال هالكلمة ناظرها بنظرات كلها قرف واشمئزاز وطلع .. 
اما عبدالرحمن مسح الدمـ من فمـه .. وقام قفل الباب .. الهنوف تمسكت بعبايتها وتراجعت ..
عبدالرحمن : صحيح اكلت ضربة معتبرة بس يهون لعيونك 
الهنوف بدموع مغرقة وجهها : ابتعد عني يا الحقير يالنذل 
عبدالرحمن : مجنون ابتعد ماصدقت على الله تجيني .. اخيرا" جاء اليوم الي ابنتقم منك فيه واخذ بثاري من اخوك .. 
قرب منها اكثر وصرخت باعلى مافيها ..
الهنوف : طلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااال
عبدالرحمن مسكها من يديها وحاول يتقرب منها اكثر .. 
عبدالرحمن : اصرخي من هنا لبكره لا طلال ولا غيره يسمعك 
فجــأة انكسر الباب بضربــة قويــة .. طلع شخص بوجه عبدالرحمـن .. 
ضربه ضربــة على وجهه باعد الهنوف وانهال ضرب على عبدالرحمن الي فقد السيطرة وطاح مغشي عليه .. 
الهنوف ماعادت تتحمل وغابت عن وعيها فورا" .. 
/
/
اما طـلال من بعد هالحقيقة المره والي هو يعتقدها حقيقة ضااااايع مايدري وين يروح والا لمين .. كذا تسوين فيني يالهنوف هذا جزاء الحب هذا جزاء الوفاء تخونيني وانا الي حتى مع شي ملكي وحلالي ماقدرت اخونـــك .. ليش ليش يالهنوف ليش .. 
جلس يبكي بحرقة مثل الطفــل الي فقد امـــه .. 
/
/
بدور رجعت من بيت جيرانهمـ .. دقت باب الشقة ورنت الجرس اكثر من مره .. بس محد رد عليهـا .. خافت وين تروح .. مالها الا مشاعل .. 
اخذت تاكسي وراحت لبيت مشاعل .. 
وهنـــــــــاك .. 
مشاعل : ليش والهنوف وينها ؟
بدور : مدري دقيت باب الشقه اكثر من مره بس محد رد علي ولا فتح لي 
مشاعل : يمكن مثلا" اخذها طلال للمستشفى لانها كانت تعبانه .. خليني ادق على طلال واشوف .. 
دقت مشاعل على طلال بس جواله مقفــول .. رجعت دقت على جوال الهنوف والي اساسا" بالشقة ماترد .. 
مشاعل : يوه وش صاير فيهم هذولي محد يرد .. حبيبتي بدور اجلسي هنا لحد ما ارجع اوكي ..
بدور : اوكي .. 
طلعــت مشاعل وتلاقت مع فيصل بالصاله .. خبرته بالسالفه .. واستغرب .. 
دق على طلال بس مثل مالقت مشاعل جواله مقفول .. دق على تلفون المحلات وخبروه انه طلع من زمان ولحد الان مارجع .. وببيت ابو طلال تقول الخدامة ماشافته من طلعته الصباح .. 
مشاعل : ياخوفي صاير شي 
فيصل : لا ان شاء الله ماصاير الا كل الخير .. انا طالع اشوفه وينه فيه .. في امان الله
مشاعل بخوف : في امان الكريم 
/
/
اما اشواق كانت مبســوطة على الاخر .. دقت على جوال طلال وكان مقفول .. تاكدت ان خطتها ناجحــة .. 
اخيرا" يالهنوف شفيت غلي فيك هذا جزاء الي يفكر بس يلعب مع اشواق باقي هالثور الي عندي .. لسى ماذاق شي .. 
/
/
تعب من كثر الهمـ الي داخلـه فتح جوالــه .. ودق على فيصل .. 
فيصل : وينك انت انا واختك قالبين الدنيا عليك 
طلال : انا تعبان يافيصل 
فيصل : طلال انت تبكي ؟؟؟
طلال : الهنوف يافيصل الهنوف خانتني 
فيصل : وشو ؟؟ اقو لانت ويك فيه خلني اجيك ..
دله على مكــانه وراح له فيصل .. صدمه منظر طلال الي كأنه من الهمـ كبر عشرين سنة زياده على عمره .. 
خبره طلال بكل شي وبسالفة الصــور .. ومع كل كلمة فيصل تزيد صدمتــه .. 
ترجاه يرجع معه للبيت .. بس طلال ابدى عدم رغبته .. وطلبه يرجع معه لبيتهم عند اخته مشاعل .. 
وهنـــــــــــاك .. 
كانت بدور شوي وتصيــح .. ماتدري عن اختها وين .. ومشاعل ماطنتها للان ..
اما بغرفة ثانية ..
مشاعل درت بكل شي .. مو مصدقة مو متحمله الي تسمعه .. مستحيل تصدق ان الهنوف كذا مستحيل .. 
مشاعل : وهي الحين وينها فيه ؟؟ 
طلال : مدري رميته عنده وطلعت
مشاعل اشهقت : رميتها عنده انجنيت انخبلت ترميها عند هالي مايخاف ربه عديم الذمة والضمير .. 
طلال وكأنه في حالة سكر : وش دعوى عاد هي الي عندها ذمة وضمير 
مشاعل هنا بس ماعادت تتحمل وصلت حدها وصرخت وهي الي ماعمرها رفعت صوتها على اخوهــا ولا تجرات بيوم تسويها .. 
مشاعل : اسمع ياطلال انا مستحيل اصدق ان الهنوف تكون بهالشكل حتى لو شفت الصور بعيني بكذبها الهنوف اشرف من كذا .. 
طلال : حتى الصور بتكذبيها ؟ 
مشاعل باصرار : ايه اكذبها ولا اصدق .. عطني عنوان الحقير الي لعب بمخك .. 
طلال : قصدك الي صحاني من غفلتي 
مشاعل : عطني العنوان .. 
عطــاها العنوان .. وانطلقت مع فيصل وهنــاك .. مالقوا احد الشقة كانت مقفولة ..
مشاعل : ياويل حالي وين اراضيك يالهنوف .. 
فيصل : لازم ابلغ الشرطة .. 
مشاعل : لا وش شرطته .. بتصير فضيحة .. خل نصبر شوي قدام الشقة اذا ماجاء احد رحنا بلغنــا .. 
انتظـروا اكثر من ساعة بس محد قرب جنب الشقة حتى .. وقرروا يرجعوا البيت .. 
طلال : هاه خلصوا والا خربتوها عليهم ..
مشاعل ماعادت تتحمل كلام اخوها 
مشاعل : رحنــا بس للاسف الشقة مقفولة وباين مافيها احد .. لا وقفلها مكسور .. 
طلال بداخله خايف بس يتصنع عدم الاهتمام .. 
راحت مشاعل لبدور وانجبرت تكذب عليها وتقول ان اختها بالمستشفى تعبانة .. وانها لازم تبات عندهــا ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
/
باليوم الثاني ..
بالمستشفــى .. 
صحــت الهنوف .. كلها المـ .. تحس الدنيا كلها سوداء .. تتمنى يجي احد يقول ان الي عاشته بالامس كابوس ازعجها مو اكثر .. بس الواقع احيانا" يفرض نفسه علينا بالغصب نعيشه وبالغصب نتحمله ونتحمل سواده والمــه .. مين كان يتخيل الهنوف من بعد سعادتها وفرحتها مع طلال يكون حالها كذا .. وبسبب وشو .. نية مساعده .. نية بيضاء بالماضي نوتها لاختها وصاحبتها حنان .. مين كان يتوقع انها ممكن ترجع تنقلب عليها .. ومع مين مع حبها ودنيتها ,, مع امــانها الجديد .. مع طلال .. الي ما تركها تدافع عن نفسها .. صدق الاعيب واكاذيب واحد حقير بدون مايسمعهــا ,,, 
انطق باب الغرفــة .. 
مسحت دموعها والي مهما مسحت فيها ترجع تنساب من الالم وقوته .. 
توقعت ان الدكتـور هو الي داخل بس ابدا" ماتوقعـــت انه يكون 
نــــــــــواف .. 
نواف : كيفك اليوم ؟؟
الهنوف بالم ماتقدر تخفيه : بخير بس انا وش الي جابني هنـا
نواف : انا الي جبتك هنــا 
الهنوف : كيف ؟؟ وانا كنت ....
نواف : عارف .. اسمعي يالهنوف انا مدري وش الي حاصل ولا ادري عن سبب وجودك بذيك الشقه ومع هذاك الشخص وما احب استعجل بحكمي .. انا عارفك يالهنوف وعارف تربيتك .. ومتـاكد فيه سبب ورى وجودك بذاك المكان .. انا كنت بزيارة لصديق بنفس العمارة ولما طلعت سمعت صوت صراخ من الطابق الي فوق لان صديقي كان بالطابق الثاني .. حاولت اميز من وين الصوت جاي وبالفعل قدرت .. دقيت الجرس وطقيت الباب بس مافي مجيب ولما ما تحملت صرخات استغاثتك وانا اصلا" ما ادري انك االهنوف كسرت الباب ودخلت .. 
الهنوف رجعت تبكي بس هالمره بصوت .. 
نواف : لا تبكين يالهنوف فهميني الموضوع .. يمكن اقدر اساعدك .. 
الهنوف ماردت عليــه وفضل يتركهــا على راحتهــا .. يالمه شوفتها كذا .. مايقدر ينكر حبه لهــا .. يحبها من قلب ومانساها بس الموقف الي صار ذابحه يبي يفهم الموضوع .. 
نواف : على فكرة يالهنوف انتي حــامل .. 
الهنوف اشهقت وبصدمة : حامل ..
نواف : يعني ماكنتي تدرين .. 
رجعت الهنوف تبكــي .. تلوم حظهــا .. مطعونة ومجروحة من طلال .. وبعد حامل .. يارب ارحمني .. 
/
/
مشاعل من خوفها وقلقها مانامت .. لحد الان ماوصلهم شي عن الهنــوف .. تطمن بدور الي مو راضية تقعد بدون ماتروح لاختها تتطمن عليها .. 
بس فيصل طمنها انه طالع يدور عنها بالمستشفيات وبكل مكان يقدر يوصل له .. 
اما طلال غـــــــــــــايب بدنيا ثانية .. هو وهمـه .. 
/
/

قلقه عليه ماخلاهـ يصبر لازمـ يفهمـ وش الي حاصل .. لازم تتكلمـ مايقدر يشوفها تتألم وهو ساكت .. 
نواف : اترجالك يالهنوف علمني فهميني وش الي حاصل وش سر موعك وش سر وجودك بذاك المكان .. 
الهنوف وكأنها كانت تنتظر رجعتـه .. حكت كل شي من اول ماقررت تساعد خويتها حنان لاجل لا تغرق للمصيبة الي طاحت فيها بسبب نيتها .. 
نواف : انا بداخلي كنت متأكد من براءتك يالهنوف ومستعد اساعدك تثبتينها لزوجك طلال .. 
الهنوف : ماعاد يهم اثبت والا لا طلال طلقني ماعاد يبنيني .. صدق الاعيب واكاذيب حقيرة من شخص احقر بدون مايترك لي فرصة ادافع عن حالي .. 
نواف : لا تحملين هم يالهنوف حقك من هالحقير بيرجع لك هو بالشرطة وعلى ذمة التحقيق .. وبإذن الله ماراح يطلع الا وانتي ماخذه حقك منه .. 
/
/


يتبــــــــ .. ,, .. ـع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

إن شاء الله تستمتعوا بهذه البارتات وقرائتها
وترى ماباقي شي على النهاية انتظروني
سلامي

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

نواف : لا تحملين هم يالهنوف حقك من هالحقير بيرجع لك هو بالشرطة وعلى ذمة التحقيق .. وبإذن الله ماراح يطلع الا وانتي ماخذه حقك منه .. 
الهنوف سكتت وبعدها قالت ..
الهنوف بشهقة : اختي بدور 
نواف : شفيها؟
الهنوف : مدري وينها فيه الحين , كانت ببيت صاحبتها تذاكر .. اكيد راحت عند مشاعل 
نواف : عطيني رقمهم وانا اطمنهمـ عليــك 
عطته الهنوف رقمـ بيت مشاعل .. وبالفعل دق وخبر مشاعل ان الهنوف عندهم بالمستشفى .. وطيران دقت على فيصل الي جاء اخذها هي وبدور لعند الهنوف .. 
وبالمستشفى .. 
مشاعل بدموع : بغيت اموت عليك من الخوف 
الهنوف ماقدرت تتحمل على طول ارتمت بحضن مشاعل وبكت ..
ومن بين بكاءها قالت ..
الهنوف : شفتي طلال وش سوى فيني 
مشاعل بالم : شفت يالغالية شفت الله يجازي الي كان السبب 
الهنوف رفعت راسها من حضن مشاعل 
الهنوف : صدقيني يامشاعل انا مظلومة طلال فاهم الموضوع غلط ورب البيت فاهم غلط
مشاعل : مايحتاج تحلفين مصدقتــك يالهنوف انا اشك بحالي ولا اشك فيك لحظة .. ومصير طلال يفهم الموضوع صح ويرجع يتأسف لك .. 
الهنوف : مايهمني اسفه ولا تهمني رجعته اهمـ شي ترجع صورتي الي تشوهت بعينه .. 
بدور كانت تبكي لبكاء اختها .. نادتها الهنوف لما شافتها بعيده عنها ومغطيه وجهها .. 
الهنوف : بدور قربي .. 
قربت عندها وارتمت على طووول بصدرهــا .. وبكت .. 
الهنوف : لا تبكين يابدور .. لا تبكين 
بدور : مقدر اتحمل اشوف دموعــك .. اخوي ماجــد لو كان هنا مانزلت دموعك .. ولا قدر طلال يزعلك .. 
الهنوف انفتح جرحهــا من جديد .. اختنقت زود .. 
ماجـد خلاص راح يابدور .. راح عزي وسندي .. راح اماني وبلسم جروحي .. راح بلا رجعـة .. لو كان هنا الهنوف ماتعذبت ولا ضاعـــت .. ما انذلت ولا انهانت .. مانسيت كلمته للان 
ماجد : موتي ولا واحد حقير مثل هذا يضرك 
وينــك ياماجــد .. الهنوف محتاجتــك .. جار طلال وظلمني وجار الزمن علي.. رحت واخذت معــك الامـــان .. 
وهي بين افكــارها .. انطق الباب وكان نواف مع فيصل .. 
تعدلت الهنوف .. 
نواف : مايحتاج اوصيكم عالهنوف يا اخت مشاعل تراهــا حامل ومحتاجه لعناية
مشاعل والي المفروض هالخبر يفرحهــا .. حزنت اكثر .. 
مشاعل : لا توصي الهنوف بعيوني .. 
بدور فرحت مسكينه ماتدري عن شي .. ولا تدري عن عظم المشكلة .. 
بدور : صحيح يالهنوف يعني بيصير عندنا بيبي صغير وانا بصير خاله 
الهنوف قطعتها فرحة اختهــا .. ابتسمت رغم الالم والحسرة .. 
الهنوف : ايه صحيح 
/
/
امـا طلال .. حالته يرثى لهــا .. ضايع تايه مافي كلمــة توصف الحاله الي هو فيها .. رجع للشقــة .. رجع للمملكته الي تدمرت بسبب الاعيب واحد حقير .. بسبب ماضي ظنت الهنوف بلحظة انه راح مثل ماراح عنها ماجــد ولا له رجعة .. 
شاف الصور متناثرة عالارض على حالهــا ماتغيرت .. مرت قدام عينه صورته وهو يسحب الهنوف ويجرها غصبا" عنها ,, شفيني انجنيت انا اخذتها للحقير بيدي .... ياترى وين اراضيك يالهنوف .. صحيح انك خاينة وغدرتي فيني بس احبــك وخوفي عليــك ذابحني .. 
اخذ يلملم بالصــور لحد ماجمعها .. رمى بنفسه عالكنبه وجلس يتأملها فرت دمعه من عينه .. كيف طاوعك قلبك يالهنوف تسوين فيني كذا ؟؟ 
/
/
بمركز الشرطة .. 
عبدالرحمن مرمي بالحبس .. استدعاه الضابط الي تعب من كثر مايسئله وهو معند مايعترف بشي .. 
الضابط : اسمع لاخر مره بسئلك وان ماجاوبتني قسم بالله بخليك تجاوب غصبا" عنك .. اعترف مين الي كان متعاون معــك ؟؟ 
عبدالرحمن باصرار : محد 
الضابط : لا صدق محد .. اقول انت لك سوابق كثيرة وموجديد عندنا بالمركز .. لك سوالف قديمة انت ذاكرها زين والحين تطورت اعراض الناس قمت تتهجم عليها .. وتقولي مامعك احد مستحيل تكون لوحـدك .. اعترف احسن لك .. 
عبدالرحمن ساكت لا من فوق ولا من تحت .. 
الضابط نفذ صبره : يعني مصر ماتعترف اوكي تحمل الي بيجيك 
ونادى .. ياعسكري خذه ولا اوصيــك لا تجيبه الا بعد ماتختفي ملامحه والا يقرر يعترف .. 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

دقت مشاعل على اخوهــا طلال من بعد ماطلعت من عند الهنوف وخلت بدور عندها بسبب رفضها تترك اختها .. دقت ورد عليها علمها انه رجع للشقة وراحت له .. 
بالشقــة .. 
مشاعل : توي جاية من عند الهنوف ؟؟
طلال رفع راسه وكانها فهمت وش الي يفكر فيه قبل لا ينطق .. 
مشاعل : الهنوف بالمستشفى .. ولد حلال ولله الحمد قدر ينقذها من يدين الحقير الي قطيتها عنده قبل لا يتهجم عليها .. 
طلال بسخرية : الحمدلله على سلامتها
مشاعل : مو وقت لسخريتــك الهنوف حامــل ياطلال والا بتنكر ولدك مثل ما انكرتها .. 
طلال انصــدمـ، حامل .. آآه ليش .. ليش بهالوقت .. 
مشاعل انتبهت للصور الي كانت جنب طلال .. اخذتها وجلست تتامل .. 
مشاعل وهي عينها لسى عالصور : الهنوف خبرتني بكل شي .. علمتني بالحقيقة الي رفضت انت تسمعها .. 
طلال : اها طيب سمعيني اكاذيبها ..
مشاعل بقهر : ماهي اكاذيب هذي الحقيقة ياطلال .. الحقيقة ان الهنوف بريئة ونصف الصور مزيفة وملفقة ..
طلال : نصفها ملفقة يعني النصف الثاني صحيح وش تغير تظل خاينه .. 
مشاعل : لا مو خاينة الهنوف اطهر من كذا واشرف ..
قامت مشاعل وقسمت الصور لمجموعتين .. حطت الصور الملفقة بجهه والصور الحقيقية بجهــة قدام طلال كانت مصره تخلي طلال يعرف الحقيقة قبل لا يخسر الهنوف ويخسر نفسه .. 
مشاعل وهي تأشر عالصور الملفقة : ناظر هالصور شوف .. طالع البنت هذي الوجه وجه الهنوف بس الجسمـ لا .. ولو تدقق تلاحظ كيف ان الهنوف جسمها غالب بياضه ومايحتاج اعلمك انت زوجها بينما الجسم هذا سماره باين .. هذا اول شي يخليني اجزم وابصم ان الصور مركبــة .. ثاني شي لاحظ لون الشعــر شعر الهنوف اسود وشعر البنت الي بالصورة واضح به شوية شقاره .. 
طلال يحاول يستوعب .. معقولة تكون مركبــة وانا ظلمت الهنوف .. طيب والصور الثانية وش سالفتهــا .. 
مشاعل : اكيد تتساءل عن الصور الباقية .. هذي سالفتها قديمة ياطلال من على ايام حياة ماجد الله يرحمه صارت سالفه لصاحبة الهنوف حنان والهنوف من طيبة قلبها وخوفها على خويتها حبت تساعدها وللاسف طاحت معها وماجد تدخل .. .......
جلست مشاعل تفهم في طلال وتخبره بالسالفه كامله ... ومع كل كلمة طلال تمنى لو يعض اصابعه ندم على الي سواه وبدون مايسئل الهنوف .. 
مشاعل : والحين ياطلال الهنوف بعدها خاينه عندك ؟؟ 
طلال : طيب هالحقير وش غرضه من ورى الي سواه ؟؟
مشاعل : مدري بس الاخ نواف يقول انه مرمي بالمركز ويحققون معه وإن شاء الله بياخذون حق الهنوف منه .. 
طلال باستغراب : الاخ نواف .. 
مشاعل : ايه ولد الحلال الي انقدهــا .. 
/
/
فاتنــة وصلهــا خبر مسك عبدالرحمن من قبل الشرطة .. وخبرت يزيد الي اختبص فوق تحت .. وخاف لا يضغطون على عبدالرحمن وينجبر يعترف ويفضحه .. 
علشان كذا قرر ينحاش من البلد .. اما اشواق كانت تفتكر انها تخلصت من الهنوف وماباقي الا طلال مادرت المسكينة ان خطتها بتنقلب عليهــا لما اخيرا" اعترف عبدالرحمن بعد علقه مرتبة من الضابط .. 
الضابط : كان خليتك من اول كذا واعترفت 
عبدالرحمن بتعب : خلاص بعترف بلي تبونه بس تكفى الله يخليك لا عاد ترجعني 
وبالفعل اعترف عبد الرحمن بكل شي .. حتى بتورط اشواق بالموضوع .. 
اشواق من بعدا ماخبرتها فاتنة .. دقت على يزيد لما درت انه مسافر .. 
يزيد : وش تبين الحين .. 
اشواق تبكي : زيدو حرام عليك بتسافر وتتركني 
يزيد : لا ياشيخة وتبيني اقعد هنا وانمسك لا ياقلبي اسمعي من اليوم ورايح لا اعرفك ولا تعرفيني واياني وياك تدقين علي ثاني مره .. 
اشواق : والحب والحنان الي بينا وينه ؟؟
يزيد : أي حب واي خرابيط اقول ليكون صدقتي اني احبك ترى كلك على بعضك عندي ماتسوين جزمتي يالرخيصة انقلعي 
قال هالكلمة وقفل بوجهها .. اشواق مصدومة ومو حاسة بلي حولهــا .. فجأة حست بدوخة .. بغت تطيح من طولهــا .. دقت عالسواق علشان يوديها المستشفى .. وهنــاك .. 
الدكتورة : الف مبروك انتي حامل 
اشواق بصدمه : حامل 
الدكتورة استغربت : ليش انتي مو متزوجة 
اشواق بربكة : الا متزوجة وزوجي طلال 
الدكتورة ما ارتاحت لمنظر اشواق واسلوبها .. 
اقترحت عليها تدق على زوجها يجي ياخذها .. بس رفضت .. وقالت ان السواق ينتظرها تحت ولازم تروح .. 
ركبت السيارة وهي تلعن حظها .. تلعن اليوم الي عرفت فيه يزيد .. تلعن اليوم الي ارخصت نفسها لحقير مثل يزيد وامثاله .. 
بكت بندم بكت وبكت وكأن الدموع بتقدر تصلح الي انكســر .. 
/
/
ابوطلال وام طلال استغربو تغيب طلال كل هالمده صار لهم يومين ماشافوه .. دق ابو طلال على فيصل يمكن يعرف طلال وينه فيه .. وفيصل ارتبك ماعرف وش يقول بالاخير قال .. 
فيصل : هو مسافر ..
ابو طلال باستغراب : مسافر بدون مايقول .. 
فيصل : ايه هو كذا كان مستعجل فيه بضاعه ينتظرها توصل .. قالي اقولكم بس من كثر الشغل نسيت ياعمي .. << يالله أي شي اهم شي اسكته لا يشك 
/
/

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بيــوم ثاني .. 
الهنوف صار موعد خروجها من المستشفى .. جات لها مشاعل مع فيصل علشان ياخذوها .. 
مشاعل : انا خبرت طلال بكل شي واحسه ندمان .. وقريب بيجي يصالحك
الهنوف : ماينفع الندم يامشاعل ولا تهمني مصالحته .. وطلبتـك خذيني لبيتي لبيت امي وابوي .. لبيت ماجــد .. للبيت الي عشت فيه معززة ومكرمة .. ما ابي ارجع للذل والاهانه .. 
مشاعل مابيدها شي : على راحتــك يالغالية .. 
/
/
نواف وصلـه خبر اعتراف عبدالرحمن .. وفرح كثير .. لان الهنوف قريب بتاخذ حقها من هالانذال .. 
خطرت بباله فكـره انه يروح لطــلال ويتفاهمـ معه .. يمكن يقدر يساعد الهنوف ويرجع البسمه لهــا .. وهذا اقل شي يسوي لحبيبته الهنوف .. 
نواف : عارف انك مستغرب جيتي بصراحــة انا مألمني حال اختي الهنوف وبودي اكمل مساعدتي لهــا .. اتصلوا علي مركز الشرطة والشخص الي سبب المشكلة اعترف وكذلك اعترف بالاشخاص المتورطين معه .. 
طلال وده يعرف مين : ومين هم ؟
نواف : واحد اسمه يزيد ال ........ وكذلك بنتين وحده اسمها اشواق ال .........
طلال عند الاسم الاخير .. بغى يوقف قلبــه من الصدمــة .. اشواق صحيح هي خبيثة وعقربة بس ماتوصل فيها ل ........ 
تغيرت ملامح وجهه والي لاحظها نواف وسئله بس طلال مارد عليــه .. على طول طلــع .. 
ببيت ابو طلال .. 
طلال دخل البيت شوي ويحرقه من العصبية .. نادى باعلى صوته .. 
طلال : اشووووووووووووووووووواااااااااااق 
صعد فوق وفتح باب الغرفة كانت منسدحة عالسرير .. تبكي .. اول ماشافته قتلها الخــوف .. وايقنت نهايتها جاية .. 
طلال : يالحقيرة يالواطية .. كذا تسوين فيني كذا تسوين .. 
مسكهــا من شعــرها .. وشدها للارض وطاحت طيحة قوية .. ماقدر يضربها اكثر قام يكسر باغراض الغرفة .. عله يشفي غليله ..
/
/
امـا هي لمت جروحهــا وراحت لبيت عزهــا .. 
ماتوقعت ولا حتى تخيلت ارجع بيوم من الايام مكسورة ومجروحة ومطعونه من مين منك ياطلال .. ارجع من مملكتي واماني معــك .. ارجع وانا بداخلي شي منك .. وش مصيره ياترى .. وانت خلاص قطعت حبل الوصل بيني وبينك لما نطقتها .. يالهنوف انتي طالق .. 
/
/
انصدمـت ام طلال الي شافت منظــر اشواق وهي مغمى عليها وعلى طول نقلوها للمستشفى .. 
ام طلال كانت برى البيت رجعت لقت هالمنظر .. اما طلال طلع على طول من بعد علقته معها .. ماهمته قتلها والا لا .. اهم شي انه طلع حرته فيها .. وياليت قلبه برد .. 
مارارح يرتاح الا لما يشوفها ويفهم الموضوع منهــا ... بيدها هي راحته .. بيدها هي تقدر ترجع طلال الاولي .. بيد الهنوف وبس .. 
دق على مشاعل وهو بالسيارة ماشي .. سئلها عن مكان الهنوف .. وخبرته انها رجعت لبيتها .. وقرر يروح عندهــا .. 
اما ام طلال كانت تتصل على طلال تبي تخبره عن اشواق على بالها مايدري .. 
رد عليهــا .. 
طلال : هلا يمه 
ام طلال : الحقني ياطلال اشواق طاحت علينا 
طلال : وينها فيه الحين ؟؟
ام طلال بخوف : بالمستشفى 
طلال : ايه جعلها من المستشفى للمقبرة على طول .. 
ام طلال انصدمت : طلال وش صاير ..
طلال : ماصاير شي مع السلامة يمه 
ام طلال احتارت وماتدري وش تسوي .. دقت على ابو طلال الي جاء طيران للمستشفى .. يتطمن على بنت اخته .. خبرته ام طلال على كلام ولده .. جلس يدق عليه اكثر من مره بس طلال مطنش .. كل همه يوصل لهــا .. 
بالمستشفى .. 
عند اشواق .. 
الدكتور طلع من عندهــا .. 
ابو طلال ووراه ام طلال : ها يادكتور بشرنا 
الدكتور : هي الحمدلله بخير الان بس فقدنا الجنين 
ام طلال اشهقت .. اشواق حـامل 
الدكتور : البنت تعرضت لطيحة قوية .. سببت لها نزيف بالرحمـ .. الحمدلله قدرنا نسيطر عالنزيف وننقذ حياتها .. والجنين الله يعوضها .. 
ابوطلال : لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله 
/
/
وصــل عندهــا .. آه يالهنــوف .. باي وجه اشوفــك ,, والله لو ماتسامحيني ما الومـك .. 
طق الباب .. 
الهنوف تمسح دموعها : بدور حبيبتي شوفي مين بالباب ؟؟
بدور : طيب
راحت بدور .. وفتحت الباب .. طلع طلال .. واول ماشافته بدور قالت .. 
بدور : انت ليه جاي هنا ماكفاك زعلت الهنوف وخليتها تبكي لو هنا ماجد ماسويت كذا 
طلال وكأن الكلمــة خنجر انغرست بقلبه .. لو كان ماجد حي وصار الي صار .. وش موقفي منه وانا اهنت اخته وحبيبته وجرحتها .. هذا جزائي لاخوي ماجد .. مذلة اخته وإهانتها .. جرحها وتحطيمها .. ماجد الي موته ولا دمعه الهنوف .. 
طلال رجع من افكاره : ابي اشوف الهنوف ؟؟
تركته بدور يدخــل .. الهنوف كانت جالسة بالصاله تمرر يدها على بطنها .. تبكـي وتتساءل عن مصير الي داخل حشاءها .. 
فجأة رفعت راسها ولقته قدامها .. انتفضت من الخوف وزادت دموعها .. طلال متغير متغير ماهو طلال الي اعرفه .. لو ماشعره الاسود كان قلت عجوز وذابحه الهمـ .. 
علقت عيوني بعيونه دقايق .. بلحظة فرت دمعه من عينه .. وانا دمعي يجري انهــار .. قلبت وجهي عنه للجهة الثانية .. وقرب مني .. وقبل لا يقرب اكثر وقفت وواجهتـه ,, 
الهنوف : وش الي جابــك 
طلال : النــدم 
الهنوف : الندم والا جاي تكمل علي بعد 
طلال : اترجاك يالهنوف اسمعيني 
قاطعته الهنوف : انا الي اترجاك اتركني بحالي مايكفيك جرحي وطعني .. جاي هنا ليه ليه ,, بتقول ندمان واتاسف اقولك ما عاد ينفــع خلاص .. 
طلال : لا تلوميني يالهنوف جنيت مدري وش الي جرالي اول ماشفت الصور حسيت تفكيري انشل .. ماعدت اشوف قدامي غير السواد وصورتك انتي وياه .. 
الهنوف : ماهوو سبب ولا هووو عذر .. كان بإمكانك تسئلني تفهم مني وش الي حاصل وش موضوع الصور .. 
طلال : لا تحمليني الغلط وحدي انتي ماقلت لي من اول ماصارحتيني بماضيــك .. 
الهنوف : ماشفت له داعي .. على بالي شي وراح مثل ماماجد راح ولا عاد يرجع .. 
طلال : لو صارحتيني وقتها ماصار الي صار .. 
الهنوف : لو صارحتك وقتها ؟؟ ليش انت تركت لي فرصة والا اعطيتني مجال .. وليتك اكتفيت بضربي وشتمي الا اخذتني للعار بيدك .. يلي كنت احسبك اماني ودفائي لا جارت دنيتي واشتد برد قسوتها .. 
طلال لاول مره يبكي قدامـ الهنوف مثل الطفــل الي يترجى امه ترجع له .. وتضمه لصدرهــا .. 
طلال : طلبتــك يالهنوف سامحيني .. 
الهنوف تتقطــع بداخلها على منظر طلال وترجيه .. بس الجرح لا زال ينزف الهنوف : مستحيل ياطلال بعد الي صار ارجــع مستحيل .. انت ماتحس بلي احسه .. طلال تدري انت شنو بالنسبة لي ؟؟ انت حياتي ودنيتي كلهــا .. انت عمري وحبي .. انت الشي الي عشت لاجله وتمسكت بهالحياة لاجله .. جرحتني وطعنتني رميتني في النار ولا همك تركتني .. شككت بعفتي وللثقة بعت .. وماكفاك وبعتني .. خلاص ياطلال ماعاد لنا رجعــة خلاص ياطلال ( عــــــــــــــــــافك الخاطر ) ..

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

طلال : ياضياعك ياطلال .. 
بكى بقلــب محروق وهي تبكي بالجهة الثانية .. تفطر قلبهــا على حالهمـ .. بس هذا هو الحل الوحيــد يمكن تقولون المسامح كريم والشي مو واصل لهدرجة .. بس عندي انا غير .. طلال دمرني دمرني دمرني .. ومو شي سهل حبــك يكون سبب تدميرك .. سبب ضياعك وتعذيبك .. 
طلع من عندهــا يجر خطوته جر .. مثل طير وجناحه منكــسر مايقدر يطير .. 
يلوم نفسه يلوم تسرعـه .. بس وش فايدة اللوم والهنوف خلاص خسرهــا وخسر نفسه .. 
باليـوم الثاني .. 
طلال رجـع للبيت .. شافته امــه وانفطر قلبهــا .. تكلمه مايرد عليها .. بكت جنبه تترجاه يعلمها وش الي فيه .. بس كأنها تكلم جمــاد مايحس .. 
صعـد غرفتـه .. قفل على نفسه الباب .. لحقه ابوه طق الباب لين قال بس , بس لا مجيب .. فضلوا يتركونه على راحتــه لحد مايطلع ويفهمون الموضوع .. 
مشاعل لما درت عن حال اخوها جت ركض معاها فيصل .. 
اشفقت على حال امها وابوها خصوصا" بعد ماسمعت بسقوط اشواق وطيحتها وخبرتهمـ بكل شي مع ريان الي همه مو اقل من امه وابوه .. 
اما بالغــرفة الي فوق .. 
شخـص يعاني .. شخص غيرته وجنونه ضيعوه .. خسروه نفسه وحبه .. شخص من كثر همــه روحه للجســد عافت .. 
صعدت مشاعل تشوفه وتهديه .. طقت الباب بس مارد عليهــا .. 
خافت نزلت لفيصل وريان ترجتهم يسوون أي شي .. 
صعدوا , نفذ صبرهمـ مايرد عليهمـ .. مافيه حل الا يكسرون الباب .. 
وبالفعل كسروا الباب وليتهمـ ماكسروه .. 
قرب فيصل من طلال الي كان على باله نايمـ عالسرير .. شافه وانصدمـ كيف نايم وعيونه مفتوحة .. قرب يده من وجه طلال , عيونه ساكنه ماترف .. اخترع وزاد قلقه .. قرب من صدره وحط اذنه على قلب ولد عمه المهموم .. وكانت الصدمــه .. 
ام طلال : لااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وووووووووووووولدي 
/
/

يتبـــــــ .. ,, .. ــع

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

/
بعـد مرور سنـــة .. 
اشواق من بعد موت طلال والي حصل لهــا .. رجعت لبيت اهلها رجعت والهمـ كاسيها .. الخزي والعار راكبها .. امها ليل نهار تبكي .. وابوها يلعن الساعه الي انولدت فيها .. 
حنان رجعت من السفر مع اهلها .. رجعت انسانه مختلفه خصوصا" من بعد ماتقوت علاقتها بابوهـــــــــا .. رجعت ولما سمعت بكل الي صار انصدمــت .. ماتخيلت ان غلطة الماضي ممكن تكون سبب بتدمير مستقبل اختها وحبيبتها الهنوف .. 
فيصل ومشاعل .. مشاعل بعد موت اخوها بشهرين .. حملت وجابت طلال الصغير .. مانست اخوهـا ولا نست عطفه .. ولا رضت انه يكون مجرد ذكرى وبس .. سمت ولدهــا طلال .. 
ريان وريمـ .. ملكــوا وقريب زواجهمـ .. ريان من بعد موت اخوه تغير ماعاد ريان البشوش .. بالعكس صار يتصنع الفرح لاجل امه الفاقده وابوه التعبان يحاول يغير جو الحزن والهمـ ويملي الفراغ الي سببه رحيل طلال .. 
بدور .. خلصت المتوسطة وصارت سنة اولى ثانوي .. 
عبدالرحمن ويزيد الي مسكته الشرطة قبلا لا يغادر الوطن .. لازالوا متعفنين بالسجن .. 
وفاتنة حالهـا ماتختلف عن اشواق .. العار والخزي اقل شي تستحقه .. 
امــا بطلتنـــــــــا الهنوف .. 
الهنــوف ذبحها خبر موت طلال اضعاف مضعفه من جرحها .. طاحت بالفراش فترة .. وبعدهــا قررت تتماســك وترجع .. لاجل الي ببطنها ولاجل بدور .. مو اول مره تتلقى صفعة من الدنيا .. ياما صفعت فيها .. ياما ذاقت قسوتها .. فقدت الاب , فقدت الام , فقدت الاخ , مايضرها فقد الزوج والحبيب .. 
ماصارت تحس بشي .. ولا عادت تفرق بين مر وحلــووو .. الشي الي يهمها الحين تعيش لاجل بنتها ( شهد ) ولاجل اختها بدور .. وزوجهــا ( نواف ) الي تتمنى من الله يقدرها وتسعده .. مانست طلال لا ولا يمكن تنساه .. ذكرى طلال محفورة بقلبها وجنبها جرحه .. 
مشهـد اخيــر .. 
بدور تلاطف شهد : إغه بابا انا مين ؟ انا خاله بدور قولي بدور 
مشاعل : الله يهديك يابدور كأنها تفهم لك توها صغيره .. 
بدور : خليها من الحين نعلمها 
مشاعل : خلاص بكرى اجيب لك طلال تعلمين فيه بعد 
الهنوف ينجرح قلبها كل ماسمعت هالاسمـ .. تمنت مشاعل مااختارته .. تحس باختيار مشاعل لهالاسمـ تريد تفتح جراح الهنوف كل ماقربت تلتئمـ .. 
مشاعل : اقول الهنوف ؟؟ 
الهنوف : خير ؟؟ 
مشاعل بالم : طلال من بعد ماتوفى .. وخلصت ايام العزاء صعدت لغرفته .. ولقيت هالرساله جنب المخده .. مافتحتها من ذاك اليوم .. واحتفظت فيها .. مرت الايام ونسيتها .. واليوم بالصدفة فتحت الدرج وتذكرتها .. بغيت افتحها بس لما لقيت اسمـك مكتوب بطلت .. 
الهنوف اخذت من عند مشاعل الرساله .. بس مافتحتها الا من بعد ماطلعت مشاعل من عندهــا .. 
لقت مكتــوب فيهــا .. 
( حبيبتي : الهنوف 
اكتب لكِ هذه الرساله وانا اشعر بأن الموت قريب مني .. وقد لا تقرئين حروفي الا وقد اصبحت جثة هامدة بداخل قبري .. تبكيني عيون احبتي .. وامي وابي .. 
الهنـوف 
ارجـوكِ سامحيني على مافعلت .. لم يكن بيدي .. شلت حواسي وجننت .. لم اتخيل بأن تكون ملاكي وحبي بين يدي رجل آخر غيري .. 
اعلمـ مقدار جرحكِ والمكِ .. ولا الومـكِ لو امتنعتي عن مسامحتي .. ولكن رجائي .. بأن تدعي لي بالرحمــة والمغفرة .. رجائي بأن تساعدي امي الثكله على فراقي .. رجائي بأن تصبحي الام والاب لابنتي او ابني .. تعوضيه عن ماحُرمتي منه .. 
رجائي بأن تخبري عني عند ابني او ابنتي .. استحلفكِ بالله لا تجعليني مجرد ذكرى له.. ولا تحكي لهـ عن مساؤى ابيه .. انمـا اجعلي صورتي بيضاء كبياض قلبــك .. 
آخر ما اتمنى .. 
لا تحرميني من دعواتـــكِ فأنا بامس الحاجة لها الان .. 
رعاكِ الله .. وسامحني على مافعلت .. )
قرتها بالم واختلط دمعها بحبر الرســاله .. الله يرحمك ياطلال ويغفر لك .. يعلم الله بقلبي سامحتــك .. مسموح ياروح الروح مسموح .. من خاطري مسموح .. 
فجأة اندق الباب .. 
نواف : هاه حبيبتي مو ناوية تعشينا ؟؟
الهنوف خبت الرساله ومسحت دمعهــا : الا دقايق بس ويكون جاهز 
نواف : شفيك تبكين يالهنوف ؟ 
الهنوف : تذكرت شي ..
نواف عرف وش هالشي بس ماحب يفتح الموضوع .. يعرف مقدار حب الهنوف لطلال ويعرف انها مستحيل تنساه وراضــي اهمـ شي تكون الهنوف قربه .. 
/
/
بليلة من الليالي .. والعالم ظلام .. صحت شهــد وراحت عندها الهنوف .. تشوفها ..
.. وقفت جنبها ولاعبتها لين ماغفت ونامت .. 
جلست تتاملها .. ازاحت خصلات سوداء تساقطت على جبينها .. فرت دمعة منها وهي تردد : وش كثر تشبهينه .. 
/
النهــــــــــــــــــ .. ,, .. ـــــاية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كلمـــــــة المؤلفة .. 

اعلم بان النهاية لم توافق اكثركمـ .. ولكن هكذا هي الحياة تفرض علينـا مالا نستطيه احتماله 
ولا فائـدة من تغيير الحقائق وااصطناع السعاده مادامـ الالم موجود .. 

الف شكــر لكل من شجعني وتابعني .. 
الف شكــر لكل من ابدى تعليقا" او رائيا" 
الف شكر لكل من قرا معي بصمــت .. 

..,,..,,..,,..,,

اذا كان لكمـ تعليق او رائي اخير او انتقاد 
لا تحرموني منه .. 

احر سلاماتي

----------


## لحن الخلود

اختي دنيا الاحلام القصة رائعة والاسلوب ولا اروع 
اندمجت بشكل ما تتصوريه 
وانا تركت ردي الى الاخير لاني حبيت اني اقراها كاملة وخاصة انش طولتي تقريبا ثلاثة ايام او اكثر ما نتزلتي المشاركات الاخير مع اني ماتوقعتها تخلص اليوم 
بس تسلم ايدي الي نزلتها وتسلم ايدي الي كتبتها
وثؤال يثدح نفسه واتمنى انش تجاوبي
الي كتبت الرواية الي في بالي والي قلتي عنها تكتب قصة او لا؟ 
اذا كانت هي اتمنى انش تقولي اليها انها دخلت فن الكتابة باسلوب رائع وجيد ولاتحرمينا من روايتك ودينا الاحلام مكانك دوم محفوظ تقبلي تحياتي 
لحـــــــــــــــــــــــــ الخلود ــــــــــــــن:)

----------


## النغم انيني

تسلم اليد اللي كتبتها واليد اللي حطتها لنا في هالمنتدى
 وعن جد قصة روعه بس نهايتها مو حلوة واااايد
المهم اني قريتها يمكن ست مرات لان البرنسيسة طولت علينا واني مخي الله يحافظ مو داك الزود في الحفظ
وكل مرة اقراها كاني اول مرة اقراها واتفاعل مع احداثها الزينة والشينة
ومقطع اللي فيه نوت ماجد عن جد صحت فيه 

ما اقول في الاخير الا دمتي لنا بصحة وعافية يالغلا

----------


## آهات عاشقه

ماني قادره مرره مختلعه على الهنوف مسكينه بس الله يعينها 


هذي حال الدنيا 


القصه رووووعه وبصراحه ماني قادره اعبر عن مدى حلاوتها 


تسلمي دنيا الاحلام وتسلم اختش 

والله يعطيها الف عافيه 

دمتم لنا

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

لحن الخـلود

تسلمين الروعة منك وفيــك اختي 
ومانزلت مشاركات لان الكاتبة تاخرت بسبب ظروفها وزحمتها 
وبالفعل الكاتبة نفس الي قلت لك عليها وهذي قصتها .. 

وهي تشكرك على متابعتك وتعقيبك الرائع 
لا تحرمينا تواصلكِ .. 

دمـتِ بالف خير

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

النغم انيني 

الله يسلمك اختي .. 
واسعدني جدا" تواجدك ومتابعتك 
وتفاعلك .. 
الف شكر لك .. 

دمتي بالف خير

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

آهات عاشقة 


الروعة والحلا هو انتي اختي 
الله يسلمــك
والف شكر لك على تواجد ومتابعتك
اسعدني جدا"

دمتي بالف خير

----------


## كاتمة الهم

تسلمين حبيبتي على القصة 
ربي يعطيك ألف ألف ألف عافية 
وتقدمين بشكر الى أختي هجير الشوق 
على القصة الراااااائعة
والله لايحرمنا منك
وان شاء الله نرى رواية جديده الى (هجير الشوق)
وربي يوفقكم جميعا

----------


## الاميرات

مشكوره حبيبتي القصه كانت حلوه حتى نهايتها حبيتها لان الحياة غربيه و تظهرلنا اشياء ما نتوقعها و لا تختر على بالنا على العموم مشكورة حياتي و ما اتقصرين

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

كاتمه الهم
الأميرات
مشكوره حبيباتي على هالطله الحلوووه
وماننحرم منها يارب
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## فارس الاحلام

*هجير الشوق*
*دنيا الاحلام*
*اشكركم على هذه الرواية الجميلة والممتازة جدا*
*مع اني عمري ما قرأت روايه في حياتي لكن هذه الروايه شدتني الى ان اقراها كاملة*
*واسف على تاخر الرد لاني انا اول مرة ادخل الى المنتديات وأقلب فيها وهذه القصة دفعتني بأن اسجل في هذا المنتدى عشان اعطيكم ردي اللي ما قدرت اخفيه*
*ولسه اليوم خلصت وقرات الرواية كاملة ونهايتها كانت جيدة جدا*
*واتمنى ان اراها على شكل مسلسل رمضاني في رمضان القادم اذا كان هذا الشي يرضيكم* *واذا الله احيانا بإذن الله*
*وكذلك اتمنى لكم مزيدا من الابداع في هذا الوسط الرائع (الروايه)*
*واعيد واشكركم الف شكر من اعماق قلبي............اخوكم*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

فارس الأحلام
كم اسعدني تعقيبك على الروايه اخي الكريم
والحمدلله انها عجبتك وكانت سبب تسجيلك في هذا المنتدى الرائع
موفق لكل خير
يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## حكاية حب

بصراحه القصه ماعليهاا كلاام 
حلوه ومثيره 
لكن
بصراحه أنقهرت إن طلال ماات
 بصرااحه القصه حلووه لان طلاال فيهاا
واحس القصه قصيره يعني كل شيء مختصر 
بس مع ذالك القصه روعه
ويسلمووو 
ويعطيك ربي العافيه
شووكرن
حكايـ ت حب

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

مشكوره حبيبتي حكاية حب
على هالطله الحلووووه
يعطيكِ العافيه
يسلمووووووووووو

----------


## الأنوار الخمسة

اشكرك كثيرا على القصة الجميلة والله يعطيك الصحة والعافية يا دنيا الأحلام :kaseh:  واريد ان اقول للجميع انهم يدعون لي بالنجاح        وشكرا لكم جميعا اتمنى اناكون صديقة لكم وفية

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

الأنوار الخمسة
مشكور اخوووي على هالطله الحلوووه
وربي يوفقك بإذنه تعالى
يسلموووووووووووووو

----------


## نسمات السحر

_رواية حلوهـ كثير_ 

_بس انا مااحب احد يموت 

__شكرا دنيا الاحلام_

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

نسمااات السحر
مشكوره خيتووو على هالمرور العطر
ايش نسوي الكاتبه كان لازم تموت طلال
يسلموووووووو

----------


## نور أحزاني

السلام عليكم

أختي دنيا الأحلام 

حبيت أشكرش وبقوة على القصة اللي اضحكتني وأبكتني

قصة قوية ورائعة .. بس سؤال ليش الموت دائما موجود في قلب الأحداث

يعني لازم تقطعوا قلوبنا واطيحوا دموعنا 

أشكرش جزيل الشكر أختي الكريمة 

تمياتي لك بمستقبل باهر

----------


## كبرياء

*<---- تبكي ...* 
*قريتهآ بيومين والله العالم لو سمحت الظرووف كآن قريتهآ كلهآ بيوم وآحد ...* 
*يسـلمووو على القصه الروعهـ ..* 
*بجد مأسآه* 
*لآعدمـ ..* 
*كبريآء*

----------


## سعوديهـ

آختي دنيآ آلحلام روعه آلقصه 
سلمت يمنآك ولاعدمنآك

----------


## انسانه مزاجيه

وربي روايه رووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعه



بس احس هالروايه موكلها بالخيال فيها اشياء تصير بالحياه 



وخصوصا غلطه حنان احسها تصير بمجتمعنا هع 



عموما يعطيك العافيه ع الروايه الرووعه

----------

